# The Lenovo Ideapad Y510p Thread



## rajeshmukkala (Jun 5, 2013)

This laptop puts some serious power behind your multimedia – whether games, movies, or music. Premium graphics, audio, and processing technology add that extra boost to whatever entertainment you have queued up, and the unique, interchangeable Ultrabay lets you upgrade instantly.

*Specifications: *

Processor: 4th Generation Intel Core i7-4700MQ Processor (2.40GHz 1600MHz 6MB)
Operating System: Windows 8 64
Display: 15.6" FHD LED Anti-Glare Wedge 1920x1080
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT750M GDDR5 2GB
Memory: 8.0GB PC3-12800 DDR3L SDRAM 1600 MHz
Hard Drive: 1TB 5400 RPM+24GB SSD + Optical Drive DVD Recordable (Dual Layer)
Network Card: Intel Centrino Wireless N-2230
Bluetooth: Bluetooth Version 4.0
Battery: 6 Cell Lithium-Ion

*Battery Life : *

Up to 5 hours with standard 6-cell battery

*Dimensions: *

The 15.6″ model weighs 2.7 kg with 387 x 259 x 36 mm dimensions. 

*Warranty:*

1 Year Warranty (Onsite + ADP)

*Expected Release Date:  *

unknown at present.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 5, 2013)

Now lenovo  is getting into in looks like a good a laptop but what will be interesting to see is that weather lenovo launches it in India or not but since 700 series graphic cards are out I think it will.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2013)

over 70k in India for sure


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm going to import from US through a friend.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jun 5, 2013)

This is the full and final decision to buy machine.
its got the full hd matte screen too
it checks every owners checklist


----------



## Vintech009 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is this sli one

Newegg.com - Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p (59362706) Notebook Intel Core i7 4700MQ(2.40GHz) 15.6" 12GB Memory 8GB SSD 1TB HDD NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M SLI


----------



## deadzone (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys if you are importing then there will be no warranty since y510p is not launched in India yet.

Just be careful


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 6, 2013)

Is the igpu 4600 disabled on this model? or does it work in tandem with the GT 750M


----------



## umangkedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Any other laptop with 4th gen i7 launching in India soon?


----------



## tnny9 (Jun 6, 2013)

When can we expect Lenovo Y510p to be launched in India?


----------



## KyleSforza (Jun 7, 2013)

Its a beast 

But highly doubt it'll ever come to India, just like the Y580 (that's the one with GTX660, right?) Idk why companies behave this way when it comes to India. :/


----------



## sebuelias (Jun 7, 2013)

How do u plan on importing it here?
Cause My aunt got me a Y500 and its stuck there waiting for someone to come here..
Please let me know..


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jun 7, 2013)

Guys again i think its just an updated model
it will definitely come to India
i hope


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2013)

I think if Lenovo launches it here, it will be priced at 75k+,officially , considering the price of Y500



Vintech009 said:


> Is this sli one
> 
> Newegg.com - Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p (59362706) Notebook Intel Core i7 4700MQ(2.40GHz) 15.6" 12GB Memory 8GB SSD 1TB HDD NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M SLI



That's a nice one......Its SLI as there is no ODD


----------



## geekindisguise (Jun 9, 2013)

Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p Price In India | Gaming Laptop | Priceninfo.com

check it out....says y510p price in india rs. 49999/-
i believe its quite impossible....because the USA price for the lowest model is $989...

*www.priceninfo.com/lenovo-ideapad-y510p-price-in-india-gaming-laptop/

check it out....says y510p price in india rs. 49999/-
i believe its quite impossible....because the USA price for the lowest model is $989...


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 9, 2013)

geekindisguise said:


> Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p Price In India | Gaming Laptop | Priceninfo.com
> 
> check it out....says y510p price in india rs. 49999/-
> i believe its quite impossible....because the USA price for the lowest model is $989...
> ...



Definitely wrong.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

^^Never trust such crappy sites!!! 
Rs. 49999!!! Lol!!!
Americans would be importing from India and not the other way round, if that price was correct...


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 3, 2013)

It would be 70k+ for sure...


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 4, 2013)

Still no news from Lenovo about this!


----------



## diya.r (Aug 15, 2013)

When I asked this question of lenono on Facebook they just replied saying to stay tuned for announcements regarding this. Back in  June when someone had put forth the same enquiry they had said Lenovo had no plans to launch y510p in India. So the answer they have given me a couple of days ago is an improvement from their precious reply I leave it to u to speculate


----------



## $hadow (Aug 15, 2013)

diya.r said:


> When I asked this question of lenono on Facebook they just replied saying to stay tuned for announcements regarding this. Back in  June when someone had put forth the same enquiry they had said Lenovo had no plans to launch y510p in India. So the answer they have given me a couple of days ago is an improvement from their precious reply I leave it to u to speculate



Well it is quiet sure that lenovo will launch y510p in India since it will be there flagship device in y series. It will be launched but when it is the question.


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 16, 2013)

umangkedia said:


> Any other laptop with 4th gen i7 launching in India soon?



HP already launched a 4'th gen lappy. 

*hpshopping.in/hponlinestore/Produc...IIX987fs62h0yr9df4g380ty0tt32r45en674Oty00ui0


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 16, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Is this sli one
> 
> Newegg.com - Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p (59362706) Notebook Intel Core i7 4700MQ(2.40GHz) 15.6" 12GB Memory 8GB SSD 1TB HDD NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M SLI



NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M SLI - NotebookCheck.net Tech --> SLI Performance. Decent.


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 16, 2013)

October 13/14 release slated for Windows 8.1 . If companies are waiting for that, most laptops will come post-october during diwali etc.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 16, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> October 13/14 release slated for Windows 8.1 . If companies are waiting for that, most laptops will come post-october during diwali etc.



which is good, "savings wont solve your break-up...but it can get u a GTX "


----------



## diya.r (Aug 17, 2013)

Any guesses when Y510 p will launch in india. Any new info


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 18, 2013)

View attachment 11857
hmmm..its launching in october?


----------



## diya.r (Aug 19, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> View attachment 11857
> hmmm..its launching in october?



So this would be an official confirmation? Like u I'm in dire need of a laptop . What option did they give u if you're purchase was urgent. Was this confirmation given on their FB page?

When i asked lenovo india on their FB Page yesterday to confirm the launch of y510p , this what they had to say

Lenovo India
Hi Diya, thank you for your interest on Lenovo offering. We are not in the position to declare the release of Y510p. Please stay tuned for the official announcements. If the purchase of laptop is not a priority do wait for few months or else you may go ahead with Y500.
Thank you

Now I don't know where yashxxx got the confirmation about an October launch of the laptop. But I think it will be a Long wait. Probably next year.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 20, 2013)

I really want this laptop.so,i msgd them on fb page that I need this laptop urgently.so they said you may go for y500 or else you could wait till october as they are launching it in october.hope this will be a true information from lenovo.still 1 month to go


----------



## diya.r (Aug 20, 2013)

I really hope that's the case. Fingers crossed and hoping y510p does indeed launch in October. Although I've no idea why lenovo India is giving conflicting answers to the same question. My other worry is due to the dropping rupee this laptop might be priced around 90k or above. In which case people who can afford it can just import it now from eBay global easy buy (with international warranty). I hope its reasonably priced


----------



## $hadow (Aug 20, 2013)

Lets up just hope to get a good news in time. Have been waiting for the launch and now it feels like it is forever to wait.  Watching launch and reviews from U. S.  and U. K. Cannot import it coz dad is not allowing it if he would have than would have imported y500 months ago.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 21, 2013)

This is what lenovo India had to say when I messaged them again on their Facebook page today

Lenovo India
Hi Diya, we will be soon releasing Lenovo Y510p most probably by the end of October. However we are not in the position to assure you this release. Therefore please stay tuned for the official announcements on the same

First they were vague not confirming a date. Now they say probability is more that end of October might be the time. Fingers crossed you all!!!


----------



## diya.r (Aug 25, 2013)

Lenovo has launched the Y510p in just one of their showrooms,  only in delhi. The price is around 73000,  the model is FHD with 2 GPUs and Core i7 4th gen haswell processor.Hopefully it will be available everywhere soon.


----------



## mayank93 (Aug 25, 2013)

diya.r said:


> Lenovo has launched the Y510p in just one of their showrooms,  only in delhi. The price is around 73000,  the model is FHD with 2 GPUs and Core i7 4th gen haswell processor.Hopefully it will be available everywhere soon.



Can you tell me where??? I live in Delhi.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2013)

diya.r said:


> Lenovo has launched the Y510p in just one of their showrooms,  only in delhi. The price is around 73000,  the model is FHD with 2 GPUs and Core i7 4th gen haswell processor.Hopefully it will be available everywhere soon.



Are you serious please tell me the address I am going to buy it tomorrow if this is what the specs are.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 25, 2013)

diya.r said:


> Lenovo has launched the Y510p in just one of their showrooms,  only in delhi. The price is around 73000,  the model is FHD with 2 GPUs and Core i7 4th gen haswell processor.Hopefully it will be available everywhere soon.



2 GPUs + FHD @ 73k.......seems too good to be true!! This can't be true considering Y500's current price


----------



## diya.r (Aug 25, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> 2 GPUs + FHD @ 73k.......seems too good to be true!! This can't be true considering Y500's current price


Thought exactly the same. But its the dealer who confirmed it. You can ask lenovo customer care to give their laxminagar lenovo dealer number in delhi. You can confirm yourself


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> 2 GPUs + FHD @ 73k.......seems too good to be true!! This can't be true considering Y500's current price



Exactly that is what seems to be too much of a good deal to go with.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 25, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Exactly that is what seems to be too much of a good deal to go with.


I have given you a way to confirm it. Too lazy to pick up a phone? It might be an introductory offer , but thats the price the dealer gave me. You can always enquire yourself. 
But i suggest if anyone here is from delhi then try to get ur hands on this laptop.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 25, 2013)

wow specs..dying to  buy it.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 25, 2013)

Sounds too good to be true. We indians always get crappy products.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 25, 2013)

Its true guys!

Just had a word with the dealer!  I was after him since August starting....

Its a FHD piece; he would be giving the detail specs to me tomorrow!   In Delhi there are only 30 pieces n the next lot is expected around 10th Sept 

Would post the specs ASAP.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 25, 2013)

Darn it!!! When the heck is it going to get to bangalore, with the exact same specs. Really unfair of lenovo


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 25, 2013)

Very soon diya!

Most probably by 10th Sept' 13, it would be available across India.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 25, 2013)

hey!diya is correct.
dealer told me its going to come around 10th-15th sept.
its a fhd version around 73-75 INR.
hope dealer is correct.
finger crossed.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 25, 2013)

Which dealer you contacted yash?


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 25, 2013)

thr is a dealer in my city,i was eating his brain since july  .i called him today after diya broke the news and then he told me everything.i hope wotever he said is correct.
any new info from your side guys?


----------



## diya.r (Aug 25, 2013)

bad_till_bones said:


> Its true guys!
> 
> Just had a word with the dealer!  I was after him since August starting....
> 
> ...



Will b waiting for you to post the details on the laptop once you check it out at the dealers



yashxxx said:


> thr is a dealer in my city,i was eating his brain since july  .i called him today after diya broke the news and then he told me everything.i hope wotever he said is correct.
> any new info from your side guys?



I will do the same with the dealer i hav been touch with, here in bglore. Couldn't reach him today.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah just be in contact with a local dealer in your city.he will confirm you everything.

one dealer told me its not a sli version.
diya please confirm it and update this thread.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 26, 2013)

The product is available in bangalore. I met with the dealer today. And the y510p available DOES NOT have a dual graphics card (not sli). Otherwise it is similar to the Y500, except it has core i7 4700MQ and is FULL HD.

Even with a single 750M GPU, It is still the best gaming laptop available in this price range. So once all doubts r clarified I'm gonna go ahead and buy it.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 26, 2013)

a dealer in delhi told me he has a model 57390016 model @73k.
please anyone give some info about this model.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2013)

Contacted CC and they said lenovo has no plan of launching y510p before November. When I told them about dealers selling it so they said they might be the imported ones and Lenovo will not take responsibility of those until y510p is officially launched in India dn noe what to do now buy or wait speak up guys.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 26, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Contacted CC and they said lenovo has no plan of launching y510p before November. When I told them about dealers selling it so they said they might be the imported ones and Lenovo will not take responsibility of those until y510p is officially launched in India dn noe what to do now buy or wait speak up guys.



Its lenovo customer care itself who said they were selling the product in just one or 2 exclusive lenovo showrooms. And on purchase it comes with warranty and  gift voucher worth 5000 to buy stuff on lenovo india website. If they had imported it unofficially do u think they would give these offers. It depends on the individual u talked to. Some have info some dont. Of the 14 lenovo exclusive dealers in bangalore, half of them said the model is available and the remaining said it will be available in  10-15 days. I don't think all of them imported it.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 26, 2013)

no its not possible that every dealer imported it from us and selling it at such a reasonable price.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2013)

diya.r said:


> Its lenovo customer care itself who said they were selling the product in just one or 2 exclusive lenovo showrooms. And on purchase it comes with warranty and  gift voucher worth 5000 to buy stuff on lenovo india website. If they had imported it unofficially do u think they would give these offers. It depends on the individual u talked to. Some have info some dont. Of the 14 lenovo exclusive dealers in bangalore, half of them said the model is available and the remaining said it will be available in  10-15 days. I don't think all of them imported it.



Just don't know what is the problem of these Lenovo guys is always shows me the wrong side.  Well so it looks like it is a good deal with 5k gift vouchers given alongside.


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 26, 2013)

Please let me know if anyone has news about the situation in pune/mumbai showrooms.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 26, 2013)

Customer care is slow on updated news. I suggest everyone here get pro active and go to the lenovo website store locater. And call up dealers in ur city yourself. Lenovo customer care didn't even know the product was available in bglore.

Some guy on flipkart has written a review under Y500. He has already bought the y510p and the laptop has nvidia GT 755M dddr5 2gb graphic card not 750m, so thats some new info


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 27, 2013)

diya you checked it personally na?what u saw 750 or 755?


----------



## rider (Aug 27, 2013)

What is full name of the model with number?


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 27, 2013)

> This was a good laptop until last month. But now it's not worth the price. I bought a LENOVO Y510p from a local vendor in bhubaneswar on 24/8/13.
> It's got i7 4th generation (4700MQ), NVIDIA GT 755m 2 GB DDR5 graphics with a FULL HD 15.6" display, also the onboard graphics is intel 4600HD (other features same as Y500).
> I also got the 5000 rupee redemption coupon & carry in bag.
> THE PRICE??? a few bucks more than this one... (actually flipkart mailed me not to disclose the price... but the price is very close to this one )
> ...



755 & 4600/


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 27, 2013)

rider said:


> What is full name of the model with number?


750M model is : 59-390016



Gtb93 said:


> 755 & 4600/


I had asked 5-6 shops(Chennai as well as Kerala). No body said 755. Not sure how he alone got this 755 model.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2013)

any news from Delhi side regarding the availability of this lappy


----------



## rider (Aug 27, 2013)

Only this website is selling this laptop - Y510p 59-390016 | Buy Lenovo Laptops - Desktops - Smartphones - Accessories - Printers Online in MangaloreBuy Lenovo Laptops – Desktops – Smartphones – Accessories – Printers Online in Mangalore


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2013)

rider said:


> Only this website is selling this laptop - Y510p 59-390016 | Buy Lenovo Laptops - Desktops - Smartphones - Accessories - Printers Online in MangaloreBuy Lenovo Laptops – Desktops – Smartphones – Accessories – Printers Online in Mangalore



Is this site is lenovo seller site coz it is only selling lenovo laptop?????

*www.thedostore.com/laptops/ideapad-laptops/ideapad-y510p-dusk-black.html
Found it listed as well on the lenovo site


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 27, 2013)

Is this true  Report ?
The orginal price of this is 45k and they are selling for 75k ? [Serach for "Y510"]
Ohh man, I didnt know companies were getting almost 10k per piece profit.


----------



## rider (Aug 27, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Is this true  Report ?
> The orginal price of this is 45k and they are selling for 75k ? [Serach for "Y510"]
> Ohh man, I didnt know companies were getting almost 10k per piece profit.



They ordered 300 pieces, this is why.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 27, 2013)

i spoke with the dealer yesterday and its available in delhi at laxminagar at 73k.

i spoke with the dealer yesterday and its available in delhi at laxminagar at 73k.


----------



## rider (Aug 27, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> i spoke with the dealer yesterday and its available in delhi at laxminagar at 73k.


 
What is the price of this model at Nehru Place lenovo main re-seller?


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 27, 2013)

i7 4700 QM will generate heat since it has 47W TDP. I feel that full HD with glare screen will not be comfortable for eyes. Will wait for reviews or till dell introduces new models.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 27, 2013)

everywhere its price is around 73k.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> everywhere its price is around 73k.



Where did you check at exclusive showroom. Is it available at NP????



nandu26 said:


> i7 4700 QM will generate heat since it has 47W TDP. I feel that full HD with glare screen will not be comfortable for eyes. Will wait for reviews or till dell introduces new models.



Why is it so???


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 27, 2013)

i checked it at few stores and its around 73-74 max.
and its nvidia gt 755m.(confirm)


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> i checked it at few stores and its around 73-74 max.
> and its nvidia gt 755m.(confirm)



What gt755m ????


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 27, 2013)

yes its gt 755m and intel 4600HD


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> yes its gt 755m and intel 4600HD



Did you see it on the laptop or the dealer quoted it???


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 27, 2013)

on the laptop..


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 27, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> i checked it at few stores and its around 73-74 max.
> and its nvidia gt 755m.(confirm)



Do u know the exact model number of this ?


----------



## diya.r (Aug 27, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Do u know the exact model number of this ?



the model number is as its been mentioned above - 59390016. its already available on thedostore. and this model indeed has 755m. I went ON the control panel and  checked. 755M AND INTEL 4600 HD. Somebody should call Lenovo CC and ask them to rectify this


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2013)

diya.r said:


> the model number is as its been mentioned above - 59390016. its already available on thedostore. and this model indeed has 755m. I went ON the control panel and  checked. 755M AND INTEL 4600 HD. Somebody should call Lenovo CC and ask them to rectify this



Have you seen it by yourself. If it is no in the next two days this laptop is mine.  Just want to know whether any one has checked this laptop in Nehru Place.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 27, 2013)

diya.r said:


> the model number is as its been mentioned above - 59390016. its already available on thedostore. and this model indeed has 755m. I went ON the control panel and  checked. 755M AND INTEL 4600 HD. Somebody should call Lenovo CC and ask them to rectify this



They are yet to update their online store i guess...
Link

I was planning to get the 750M model tomorrow. One guy quoted 70,990.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought the laptop. its priced at 73800 in bglore. I checked the control panel the gpu is gt755M AND INTEL 4600 HD. THERE IS A YEAR WARRANTY. AND ON REGISTERING FOR THE 5000 RUPEES GIFT VOUCHER U ALSO AVAIL , ADP WARRANTY AS WEL

Isnt't the 755M slightly better than 750m? why is everyone so hung up on this.


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 27, 2013)

diya.r said:


> I bought the laptop. its priced at 73800 in bglore. I checked the control panel the gpu is gt755M AND INTEL 4600 HD. THERE IS A YEAR WARRANTY. AND ON REGISTERING FOR THE 5000 RUPEES GIFT VOUCHER U ALSO AVAIL , ADP WARRANTY AS WEL
> 
> Isnt't the 755M slightly better than 750m? why is everyone so hung up on this.



Congrats on your purchase.
The 755's performance increase is negligible almost. But it's always good to get something even slightly better. 
Expecting a review. I really would love to know if it's heating up because of the proccy/gpu and the battery life!


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats man... 

Please post ur initial comments. 

Windows performance index,
Display quality, 
Temperatures 
Touchpad and Ketboard issues solved or not.. etc once you are settled.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2013)

This is indeed something at which I should congratulate you @ diya.r. Congo


----------



## diya.r (Aug 27, 2013)

$hadow said:


> This is indeed something at which I should congratulate you @ diya.r. Congo



thanks shadow. will you be going ahead with your purchase?


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 27, 2013)

i think thedostore is showing wrong information
1-gpu(its 755m but showing 750m)
2-screen type-(its glossy but showimg anti glare)
wtf?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 27, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> i think thedostore is showing wrong information
> 1-gpu(its 755m but showing 750m)
> 2-screen type-(its glossy but showimg anti glare)
> wtf?



Why is it glossy it is stated every where that it is fhd anti glare


----------



## RON28 (Aug 27, 2013)

Lenovo Y510 has the best screen out there, it can even compete against MSI gaming laptops screen which are best.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 28, 2013)

diya.r said:


> I bought the laptop. its priced at 73800 in bglore. I checked the control panel the gpu is gt755M AND INTEL 4600 HD. THERE IS A YEAR WARRANTY. AND ON REGISTERING FOR THE 5000 RUPEES GIFT VOUCHER U ALSO AVAIL , ADP WARRANTY AS WEL
> 
> Isnt't the 755M slightly better than 750m? why is everyone so hung up on this.



u mean that Optimus is enabled on this laptop?


----------



## diya.r (Aug 28, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> u mean that Optimus is enabled on this laptop?





yes the system[i.e, the NVidia card] alternates between the 2 graphic cards depending on the the application the laptop is running.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 28, 2013)

Does y510p processer i.e. Core i7 4700MQ have turbo boost like 2.4ghz to 3.4ghz or its stuck at 2.4 ghz
notebook check review states that the laptop lacks turbo boost....
please anyone confirm.

thanks


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 28, 2013)

Guys,
I might buy this today if everything goes well as planned.
So, what all the things i need to check before the purchase ? 
This is my 1st lap purchase.
I'm buying the 750M version.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 28, 2013)

diya.r said:


> yes the system[i.e, the NVidia card] alternates between the 2 graphic cards depending on the the application the laptop is running.



Kindle carry out a few benchmarks?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 28, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Guys,
> I might buy this today if everything goes well as planned.
> So, what all the things i need to check before the purchase ?
> This is my 1st lap purchase.
> I'm buying the 750M version.



check the buttons on the keyboard and here and there, check it mouse pad, definitely check its screen for bright dots or dead pixels...they bug you later and don't forget to bargain and 
please do post benchmarks and cpu model no. and check the cpu has turbo boost or not


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 28, 2013)

OK >>>> I was doing some research on the GT 755M and in all the sites i looked... the 755m is said to be a 16W card :/

I doubt if this is true... Can any owner Confirm the power rating for the card?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 28, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> check the buttons on the keyboard and here and there, check it mouse pad, definitely check its screen for bright dots or dead pixels...they bug you later and don't forget to bargain and
> please do post benchmarks and cpu model no. and check the cpu has turbo boost or not



Thanks man...


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 28, 2013)

^^dude just please do tell us about the cpu and gpu

thanks man


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 28, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Why is it glossy it is stated every where that it is fhd anti glare


but what about gpu?

is thr 2 versions? 750 and 755?
because diya bought 755m one and u r saying u wil get 750m?


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 28, 2013)

please confirm if the screen is glossy or anti glare.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 28, 2013)

And along that is it fhd or not.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 28, 2013)

its fhd.


----------



## iamzero (Aug 28, 2013)

Questions i need to get answered:

1)Is it good to buy this right now or wait for few days for reviews, benchmarks, etc. ? i am not worried about the price just want to be confident about the laptop.
2)The configuration is awesome and best at this point. Are there any doubts with graphic card versions, screen, etc?
3) Is the 5000 voucher applicable on it, because on the website its not updated yet? Its only y500!
4) Those of you who have bought, have got from dealer or online?
5) Any student discount offers applicable?

Any thoughts are welcome!


----------



## diya.r (Aug 28, 2013)

iamzero said:


> Questions i need to get answered:
> 
> 1)Is it good to buy this right now or wait for few days for reviews, benchmarks, etc. ? i am not worried about the price just want to be confident about the laptop.
> 2)The configuration is awesome and best at this point. Are there any doubts with graphic card versions, screen, etc?
> ...


   well if u want to wait that is up to u. its a personal choice . always safe to make an informed decision. but keep an eye on increasing prices due to the falling rupee, most electrical commodities will see a steep rise. the graphic card is a gt 755M . SOMEONE SHOULD INFORM LENOVO TO RECTIFY THIS INFO . Even the dealers keep insisting 750m. I am sure many will purchase the laptop and confirm its 755m. the vouches is valid for this model. when u fill up the registration form it gives a list of products that have this offer, y510p is one of them. along with this u can register for 1yr ADP warranty. this offer is valid for purchases made upto 31st aug '13 (though i'm guessing they might extend it). registration can b done before 15th sep. I think product is available with select dealers and now online as wel. not aware of student discount offers


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 28, 2013)

One more person to the Y510 league...  

Placed the order 
@73.5
It is 755M. And India it is the only available model...


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 28, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> One more person to the Y510 league...
> 
> Placed the order
> @73.5
> It is 755M. And India it is the only available model...


congratzz dude..from where u placed the order?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 28, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> congratzz dude..from where u placed the order?



Not online man... Back to brick n mortar : Chennai - Anna Salai


----------



## diya.r (Aug 28, 2013)

View attachment 11976 , View attachment 11975

does this help?

battery life up to 4 hrs on normal usage such as internet browsing, watching videos or playing music.
probably will be considerably less during gaming.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 29, 2013)

congrats for your laptop and it has GT 755M, suprise suprise.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 29, 2013)

diya.r said:


> View attachment 11976 , View attachment 11975
> 
> does this help?
> 
> ...


thank you  so much it clear all the doubts of many people.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 29, 2013)

diya.r said:


> View attachment 11976 , View attachment 11975
> 
> does this help?
> 
> ...



how's your touchpad working???
and keyboard and always on usb


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 29, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Does y510p processer i.e. Core i7 4700MQ have turbo boost like 2.4ghz to 3.4ghz or its stuck at 2.4 ghz
> notebook check review states that the laptop lacks turbo boost....
> please anyone confirm.
> 
> thanks



Crysis 3 clocked at 3.23 GHZ. confirmed.


----------



## dr.manoj (Aug 29, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Not online man... Back to brick n mortar : Chennai - Anna Salai



Hello Sinoop.. Hello all.. I too am planning to buy this laptop on Saturday in Chennai.. It's not available yet in Pondicherry (where i'm based).. I'd appreciate it if you could pass me the phone number of the dealer in Anns Salai.. Lenovo customer care gave me the number for some other store.. 

Also what did you mean by saying that you placed an order for the laptop? Is it not available at the store for immediate purchase?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 29, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Crysis 3 clocked at 3.23 GHZ. confirmed.



that's for one core and as i quote from notebookcheck
As long as only one core is
under load, everything is fine: 3.3 GHz
are close to the upper Turbo Boost
limit. When more than one core is
tasked or the GPU is stressed, the clock
speed drops to only 2.4 GHz. While this
technically cannot be called throttling,
it is still rather disappointing.

and

Cinebench R10 clearly shows the lack
of Turbo Boost: the IdeaPad Y510p
ended up with 19383 points - quite a
bit less than other notebooks with the
same i7-4700MQ CPU. The One
K56-3N2, for example, scored about
5000 points more (+26%). The IdeaPad
Y500 with the i7-3630QM also
outperforms the Y510p with 21733
points - a plus of 12%. The results of
the single-core test are quite different,
as the IdeaPad Y510p (6628 points) is
able to outscore the
predecessor IdeaPad Y500 (5953
points). 

Its problem with implementation of processer's features by Lenovo   

BTW your laptop is amazing its the holy grail man...awesome machine you've got


----------



## diya.r (Aug 29, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> how's your touchpad working???
> and keyboard and always on usb



keyboard is very comfortable. has well spaced keys. the keys hav a slight inward dip for better grip during typing. keys pop back immediately,they don't get stuck. the ALWAYS ON USB has to be enabled in bios utility.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 29, 2013)

diya.r said:


> keyboard is very comfortable. has well spaced keys. the keys hav a slight inward dip for better grip during typing. keys pop back immediately,they don't get stuck. the ALWAYS ON USB has to be enabled in bios utility.



what about touchpad??is it normal like other laptops or still crazy


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 29, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> that's for one core and as i quote from notebookcheck
> As long as only one core is
> under load, everything is fine: 3.3 GHz
> are close to the upper Turbo Boost
> ...




I dont think lenovo took a great deal work just to dumb down a Turbo in new haswell series just to disappoint consumers...I took a test while running Crysis3 and it triggered a boost of 3.2~ Ghz freq, even my GPU has more than enough CUDA cores to handle compute, still C3 has power to use all 4 cores, the game was almost maxed out only AA was set to SMAA 2x, if GPU is already stressed , it indicates that there is less load in CPU at that instance and hence it normalizes its clocks to base. Also about comparing with other laptops, the max processor state in power options plays a role in benchmarking. Guess it was set to similar points.

its amazing...yes...Thanks


----------



## diya.r (Aug 29, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> what about touchpad??is it normal like other laptops or still crazy



it has a normal synaptics touchpad. I have not come across any issues


----------



## $hadow (Aug 29, 2013)

Finally purchased my y510p. Special thanks to diya and yash for their help.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 29, 2013)

diya.r said:


> View attachment 11976 , View attachment 11975
> 
> does this help?
> 
> ...



That does help! 
Also, regarding the battery life... are you sure it was set to HD 4600 when carry out the maximum battery test under normal use...? Cause i get more than 4hrs with my GT 750m Y500 and it doesnt have optimus...

Try switching to HD 4600 and then carry out the test.

Also if u could, please carry out a 3dmark13 and 3dmark11 after updating drivers to 320.49?
and a screenshot of HWMONITOR with all dropdowns open will be nice tooo!

Cheers!

Congo to all the new Y510p owners! thats one heck of a config!


----------



## H2O (Aug 29, 2013)

Absolutely. Congrats Everyone.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations to everyone...


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 29, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Finally purchased my y510p. Special thanks to diya and yash for their help.


congratzz bro..so.hows ur experience?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 29, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> congratzz bro..so.hows ur experience?


it was fab man just loving it and above all I could say that it is definitely batter than my cousin y500


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations Shadow....reviews and benchmarks please. Prbably you're the first one ion this forum to own a Y510p


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats guys. I got Y410P from US for 54000 INR. I'm not so impressed with it though.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 29, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> Hello Sinoop.. Hello all.. I too am planning to buy this laptop on Saturday in Chennai.. It's not available yet in Pondicherry (where i'm based).. I'd appreciate it if you could pass me the phone number of the dealer in Anns Salai.. Lenovo customer care gave me the number for some other store..
> 
> Also what did you mean by saying that you placed an order for the laptop? Is it not available at the store for immediate purchase?



Check ur PM.
No, it is readily available. I couldnt pay the full amount as my friend's card had some problem.
So just paid the advance. Will be going tomorrow to get my beast.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 29, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Congratulations Shadow....reviews and benchmarks please. Prbably you're the first one ion this forum to own a Y510p



For sure review and benchmark coming asap.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 29, 2013)

Also tell about battery life......


----------



## diya.r (Aug 29, 2013)

FLIPKART just listed Lenovo y510p for purchase. Its overpriced by a couple of thousand. but nevertheless its available.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 29, 2013)

diya.r said:


> FLIPKART just listed Lenovo y510p for purchase. Its overpriced by a couple of thousand. but nevertheless its available.



There also. Full HD but Resolution is quoted 1366x768. And GPU is 750M. 
No offers also. 
Whoever planning to get, better get from some local shop.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 30, 2013)

Does y510p has 24gb ssd and 16gb ram??

And i can't seem to find y510p on flipkart so anyone could give link...
thanks


----------



## $hadow (Aug 30, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Does y510p has 24gb ssd and 16gb ram??
> 
> And i can't seem to find y510p on flipkart so anyone could give link...
> thanks



It do not have this model but you can always add it to your system easily.

My brother is getting me one from Canada.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 30, 2013)

^^thanks man. We can add ssd along with harddisk??

Getting from Canada? Great!!
SLI I suppose??


----------



## $hadow (Aug 30, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> ^^thanks man. We can add ssd along with harddisk??
> 
> Getting from Canada? Great!!
> SLI I suppose??



Well I have already got mine y510p you can see my sign but I also wanted an ssd was not able to get the laptop from canada coz my brother is also having his laptop so he cannot bring along two or else duty will be charged. There is no sli option coz my graphic card is 755m not 750 who knows  whether 755 supports 750 so I opted not to get the other bay from there.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 30, 2013)

^^ ok understood. Fine.
thanks


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 30, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well I have already got mine y510p you can see my sign but I also wanted an ssd was not able to get the laptop from canada coz my brother is also having his laptop so he cannot bring along two or else duty will be charged. There is no sli option coz my graphic card is 755m not 750 who knows  whether 755 supports 750 so I opted not to get the other bay from there.



Well it seems not many notebooks are there with GT755M, reviews are very synthetic, gaming benchmarks are also a bit of a rarity. Nevertheless its evident that its a just a pebble high to GT750M in terms of performance. Amazingly low TDP! that looked a bit uncanny though.

GT755M vs GT750M


----------



## $hadow (Aug 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Well it seems not many notebooks are there with GT755M, reviews are very synthetic, gaming benchmarks are also a bit of a rarity. Nevertheless its evident that its a just a pebble high to GT750M in terms of performance. Amazingly low TDP! that looked a bit uncanny though.
> 
> GT755M vs GT750M



Yeah this is the same point which make me think twice never than less a review is coming by tomorrow but without benchmark since I am busy with my sister marriage arrangements will try to do it as early as possible.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 30, 2013)

Everybody here who bought y510p don't forget to register separately for the 5K gift voucher and the 1 yr ADP Warranty by the 15th of September '13


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Well it seems not many notebooks are there with GT755M, reviews are very synthetic, gaming benchmarks are also a bit of a rarity. Nevertheless its evident that its a just a pebble high to GT750M in terms of performance. Amazingly low TDP! that looked a bit uncanny though.
> 
> GT755M vs GT750M



I'm pretty sure thats not the right TDP.. its probably the same as 750m or might even be more, else it would be a breakthrough in terms of gpu technology! everyone would be talking about it on the net!


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 30, 2013)

Got mine today. The 12% increase in tax applicable from tomorrow. The price became 78.5k from where I bought.
Whoever is planning to buy, please hurry up. I don't think u will get this for <75 anymore.



diya.r said:


> Everybody here who bought y510p don't forget to register separately for the 5K gift voucher and the 1 yr ADP Warranty by the 15th of September '13



Can u share the link for this ?


----------



## NearCry (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi guys, I wanted to ask whether anyone has bought the SLI version and how much does it cost, or only the one with single gt755 is available right now in india? Also those who have already bought it can anyone please post screenshots of games or what fps you are getting while playing games at max?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 30, 2013)

yeah people should hurry up but now it is too late since price have already increased and now the new printed mrp is 82579 on y510p instead of our 77800 or some thing


----------



## dr.manoj (Aug 30, 2013)

$hadow said:


> yeah people should hurry up but now it is too late since price have already increased and now the new printed mrp is 82579 on y510p instead of our 77800 or some thing



Damn... Where did you see this?? Had I known this then I would have gone and picked it up today instead of waiting till tomorrow..


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 30, 2013)

So can we expect some more variants in Y510P for India?


----------



## diya.r (Aug 30, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Got mine today. The 12% increase in tax applicable from tomorrow. The price became 78.5k from where I bought.
> Whoever is planning to buy, please hurry up. I don't think u will get this for <75 anymore.
> 
> 
> ...



Do Gear Program

VALID FOR PURCHASES MADE UP TO 31ST AUGUST '13


----------



## Utkarshsharma (Aug 31, 2013)

diya.r said:


> Do Gear Program
> 
> VALID FOR PURCHASES MADE UP TO 31ST AUGUST '13



Hi guys i am new to the forum. I was planning to purchase a gaming laptop and decided upon y500. On last sunday i contacted a dealer in bangalore who said that he will deliver it on monday and the cost will be rs66500. But the next day he called up that another model y510p is available with full hd and haswell processor. I got my laptop on monday
Its specs are
1. Intel core i7 4700mq at 2.4ghz
2. 8gb of ram
3. Nvidia gt-755m without sli
4. 1920*1080 screen
5. 1 tb hdd
6. jbl audio

The cost for me was 71000/- with taxes.

I played crysis 3 and sleeping dogs on this laptop with my dell s2440l moitor connected. I tested the fps using fraps.
The fps for sleeping dogs at high settings was 45-50. And for crysis 3 at high settings was 30-35. I do consider to buy an ultrabay graphic card but could some one please help me out with its purchase..??


----------



## $hadow (Aug 31, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> Damn... Where did you see this?? Had I known this then I would have gone and picked it up today instead of waiting till tomorrow..



My friend went to buy it yesterday and found out that the price has increased by 6 to 12 percent on all the products.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 31, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> Damn... Where did you see this?? Had I known this then I would have gone and picked it up today instead of waiting till tomorrow..



Hey, Call that guy and tell that you are my friend. I had told him that u would come today. He said he can give it to you for 75.5k till Saturday(today).

Anybody tried to change the internal HDD to SSD for Y510p or Y500 ?


----------



## Maverick03 (Aug 31, 2013)

Congrats everyone who has purchased this. I am also going for it in next few days. Coming from samsung np550p5c-s01 i had a bad experience and now want to know if any issues are being faced by people who have bought y510p. Also is this price increase true for all places? Sinoop_joy and shadow please help.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 31, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Congrats everyone who has purchased this. I am also going for it in next few days. Coming from samsung np550p5c-s01 i had a bad experience and now want to know if any issues are being faced by people who have bought y510p. Also is this price increase true for all places? Sinoop_joy and shadow please help.



This is true.. it is applicable for all electronics items... 
Buy it today itself so that you can get it for 3-4k less and u can avail the 5k lenovo offer which is valid for only purchases made before 31st Aug. 

The laptop is good. Go for it...


----------



## dr.manoj (Aug 31, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Hey, Call that guy and tell that you are my friend. I had told him that u would come today. He said he can give it to you for 75.5k till Saturday(today).
> 
> Anybody tried to change the internal HDD to SSD for Y510p or Y500 ?



Thanks a lot man.. 

I was a bit worried about this 12% hike news. Especially since i had decided as early as Tuesday to buy it.. Just could not get to Chennai before the weekend without taking leave and it was not available in Pondy shops when i had asked.. So this price hike news was like a thunderbolt to me...

So today, first thing in the morning, i called around all the dealers in pondy once again.. Luckily for me, one dealer said he could get me one for 74k.. I agreed immediately.. He told me that the price has indeed risen but he could get me one for old price as technically the new price is for September onwards. I made part payment through online fund transfer, as the bank cutoff for fund transfers on Sat is 12:30pm..

After i had made the part payment he told me that the lenivo company stockist was not agreeing for previous price and the best he could do was 75k, i.e a rise of 1k from previously agreed price. Alternately he told that he could get me one tomorrow morning for 74k from one of his sister concerns who have the laptop in stock.. He also agreed to give me a bill dated today...I agreed to the latter as I did not mind waiting one more day... More so because i have duty today night, which a colleague of mine had very grudgingly agreed to cover for the time it would take for me to return from Chennai..

So all said and done, I still sit with an invoice in hand, eagerly awaiting my new laptop..Tomorrow just cannot come soon enough....

Once again thanks for thinking about me and mentioning me to your dealer.. Thanks a million...

P.s. Did you (and others who boughr the laptop) get any backpack/messenger bag free with the laptop?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 31, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Congrats everyone who has purchased this. I am also going for it in next few days. Coming from samsung np550p5c-s01 i had a bad experience and now want to know if any issues are being faced by people who have bought y510p. Also is this price increase true for all places? Sinoop_joy and shadow please help.


Just do not buy this laptop if you want your laptop to last long coz I am getting only about 5 hours on surfing whereas I haven't yet tested on games coz I am using it as a plugged in for playing games.  Otherwise it is always a good buy and you will not regret it.


----------



## Maverick03 (Aug 31, 2013)

5 hours is good enough i believe! I don't remember my samsung lasting more than 3hrs. And yes i will be gaming but when plugged in. I just wanted to know if you are facing any issues because its frustrating to visit service centre just within few weeks of purchase as was the case with my earlier laptop.


----------



## dr.manoj (Aug 31, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Just do not buy this laptop if you want your laptop to last long coz I am getting only about 5 hours on surfing whereas I haven't yet tested on games coz I am using it as a plugged in for playing games.  Otherwise it is always a good buy and you will not regret it.



5 hours!! That's great news man.. From earlier comments on this and the y500 thread i was hoping for 4 and expecting closer to 3 hours.. Considering the specs 5 hours is brilliant imo.


----------



## Maverick03 (Aug 31, 2013)

If its applicable since tomorrow i should better book it today itself. :/


----------



## NearCry (Aug 31, 2013)

Has anyone bought it online and if yes then from where? I live in a small town and y510p is not available locally. It is available on ebay for 77.5k and on flipkart for 76k but was hoping to find it somewhere online where i can order and get it cheaper , close to 70k


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 31, 2013)

if u apply 10% off coupon u will get it for 69000 from ebay


----------



## Maverick03 (Aug 31, 2013)

Got it booked for 72k..


----------



## armada_red (Aug 31, 2013)

A dealer here in pune offered me 510p for 69k. Good deal, right?


----------



## bad_till_bones (Sep 1, 2013)

Have placed a order in Lenovo store (Wazirpur, Delhi)!

Total price would be 72.5k   Would be getting the beast tomorrow!  N yes, with that 5k voucher!


----------



## armada_red (Sep 1, 2013)

A dealer here in pune offered me 510p for 69k. Good deal, right?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 1, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> Thanks a lot man..
> Once again thanks for thinking about me and mentioning me to your dealer.. Thanks a million...



Np. 
If u can cancel the order, get it from ebay. 
You can get it for 70k after applying the 10% coupon as nandu26 told. Apply INTEL8EBAY coupon. Sorry man even i didn't know about 10% coupon.



dr.manoj said:


> Thanks a lot man..
> Did you (and others who boughr the laptop) get any backpack/messenger bag free with the laptop?



I got the Laptop bag + Mouse + Screen guard + Cooler + Keyboard protector film + A sleeve pouch. All are like local brands. but they are useful. 

Anybody tried games ? I feel that it has limited key roll over. 
And tried playing NFS : Hot pursuit 2. It heats up like a oven man.. 
And not able to play it smoothly due to this roll over issue.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 1, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Np.
> If u can cancel the order, get it from ebay.
> You can get it for 70k after applying the 10% coupon as nandu26 told. Apply INTEL8EBAY coupon. Sorry man even i didn't know about 10% coupon.
> 
> ...



Sorry... i dont understand... Roll over issue?

what kind of temps are you getting while playing nfs?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats to all those who bought this laptop, I have also joined the wagon of Y510P, got it yesterday just before the price increase and closure of 5K deal. I would also like to thank people here for their valuable comments specially Diya.R, Sinoop Joy and $hadow.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 1, 2013)

First part of the review is out I will be completing it either by today or tomorrow. 
Do tell me what you people need to know about in the review.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 1, 2013)

$hadow said:


> First part of the review is out I will be completing it either by today or tomorrow.
> Do tell me what you people need to know about in the review.



Performance under heavy gaming like crysis 3 and all. please do share the heat level and battery capacity during heavy gaming


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 1, 2013)

diya.r said:


> Do Gear Program
> 
> VALID FOR PURCHASES MADE UP TO 31ST AUGUST '13



Thanks man... Registered. You got your coupon ?
Bought anything ?


----------



## dr.manoj (Sep 1, 2013)

Got my hands on the machine finally.. Loving it!!!


----------



## dr.manoj (Sep 1, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Thanks man... Registered. You got your coupon ?
> *Bought anything ?*



What are u guys planning to buy? Quite limited options only available.. I got a backpack with the laptop, so don't want another one. Hence I have even fewer options... Thinking about picking up a spare power-brick. What do u guys thik, is it worth it? Or should I just go for an assortment of accessories..


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 1, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> What are u guys planning to buy? Quite limited options only available.. I got a backpack with the laptop, so don't want another one. Hence I have even fewer options... Thinking about picking up a spare power-brick. What do u guys thik, is it worth it? Or should I just go for an assortment of accessories..



I checked all the items only extended warranty seems to be good. All others seems to be useless things.
First i planned to get the Bluetooth headset which is listed for 4,999. But reviews say that it is not so great. The tablet is also not worth it.



armada_red said:


> A dealer here in pune offered me 510p for 69k. Good deal, right?



69k is hell a lot of a deal man... He said this is the MRP or Net price ? If it is Net price, then tax will come extra which will be around 3k.


----------



## dr.manoj (Sep 1, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> I checked all the items only *extended warranty* seems to be good. All others seems to be useless things.
> First i planned to get the Bluetooth headset which is listed for 4,999. But reviews say that it is not so great. The tablet is also not worth it.
> 
> 
> ...



Have you enquired about the details of the extended warranty? Someone I think had mentioned on the Y500 thread that the Do shield warranty replaces the existing warranty.. Is that true?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 1, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Performance under heavy gaming like crysis 3 and all. please do share the heat level and battery capacity during heavy gaming



I would love to I would like to say that I need time regarding this since I am busy with my sister marriage arrangements but the normal review is out you can check it out


----------



## armada_red (Sep 1, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> 69k is hell a lot of a deal man... He said this is the MRP or Net price ? If it is Net price, then tax will come extra which will be around 3k.


The   dealer said that I would have to shell out 69k and not a rupee more, so I'm assuming its the MRP. But that was like 4 days ago. Don't know the situation now.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey sinoop_joy thanks a lot man for informing all of us! Really the prices have gone up since today. Lenovo site has also been updated last night at 12.
Can anybody confirm whether their y510p has elan or synaptics touchpad?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 1, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Sorry... i dont understand... Roll over issue?
> 
> what kind of temps are you getting while playing nfs?



Temps are 75°C for CPU and 70°C for GPU. 

Roll over issue is like you cannot press many keys at the same time for example ALT + Up + Left wont get recognised . Only ALT + Up gets recognized. Dont know whether it is just for me or all are having this


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 1, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Temps are 75°C for CPU and 70°C for GPU.
> 
> Roll over issue is like you cannot press many keys at the same time for example ALT + Up + Left wont get recognised . Only ALT + Up gets recognized. Dont know whether it is just for me or all are having this



those temps are normal man! update to 320.49 and your temps will go down by 2-3 on the gpu


----------



## dr.manoj (Sep 1, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Hey sinoop_joy thanks a lot man for informing all of us! Really the prices have gone up since today. Lenovo site has also been updated last night at 12.
> Can anybody confirm whether their y510p has elan or synaptics touchpad?



Synaptics


----------



## $hadow (Sep 1, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> those temps are normal man! update to 320.49 and your temps will go down by 2-3 on the gpu



But those I think are still in beta phase


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 1, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Hey sinoop_joy thanks a lot man for informing all of us! Really the prices have gone up since today. Lenovo site has also been updated last night at 12.
> Can anybody confirm whether their y510p has elan or synaptics touchpad?



No worries...!! Happy that i could help
And it is synaptic.


Anybody had the key roll over issue ?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 1, 2013)

Can any body here let me know whether you have Glossy or Matte finish screen and Synaptics or Elantech touch-pad coz my Y510 has glossy screen with Elantech touch-pad with average performance!


----------



## $hadow (Sep 1, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Can any body here let me know whether you have Glossy or Matte finish screen and Synaptics or Elantech touch-pad coz my Y510 has glossy screen with Elantech touch-pad with average performance!



When did you purchased yours since mine is definitely matte display with synaptic touch pad you check my review. It has pic so you can compare yours with mine.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Sep 1, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Can any body here let me know whether you have Glossy or Matte finish screen and Synaptics or Elantech touch-pad coz my Y510 has glossy screen with Elantech touch-pad with average performance!



I don't think it is possible that some pieces have Synaptics n some have Elantech n the same is true for the screen!  Don't know what others have to say on this.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 1, 2013)

I am confused because the y510p i checked at lenovo showroom where i booked mine has elan touchpad. I don't know if i should go for it. Anyone with elan touchpad in y510p and facing any problems?


----------



## bad_till_bones (Sep 1, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> I am confused because the y510p i checked at lenovo showroom where i booked mine has elan touchpad. I don't know if i should go for it. Anyone with elan touchpad in y510p and facing any problems?




Mate, you are from?  I mean in which showroom you booked it?


----------



## dbehera28 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi $hadow,

How did you get 16GB RAM in your y510p?
Did you negotiate with your dealer to pay only the differential amount for additional 8GB or did you have to pay for 16GB?

Correct me if I am wrong, i think there are 2 DIMM slots which come preinstalled with 4GB RAM in each slot.

BTW, I got my y510p about a week back from a Chennai dealer. Needless to say its a great machine.


----------



## diya.r (Sep 1, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> I am confused because the y510p i checked at lenovo showroom where i booked mine has elan touchpad. I don't know if i should go for it. Anyone with elan touchpad in y510p and facing any problems?



Did you actually check the laptop itself. Because my y510p says its synaptics touchpad . And most who have bought the laptop here say the same as well


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 1, 2013)

Guys i am from hyderabad. And i booked it from madhapur. I did it check the specs and saw the settings it showed elan touchpad! :/


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 1, 2013)

$hadow said:


> But those I think are still in beta phase



nono... 326 is beta... 320.49 is great!


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 2, 2013)

Although this goes for Y500 users, but it should work for Y510p users too and might be useful for most of us.

@all elan touchpad Y500 users

if you are facing problems then ask Lenovo Service centers to replace your elan with synaptics at no extra cost, a friend of mine had a 650M FHD Elan variant which started to have issues with the touchpad, after requesting Lenovo to change it to Synaptics, they placed an order for the same but couldnt get it imported so yesterday they called and said that they will give a new laptop with synaptics and FHD.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 2, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> nono... 326 is beta... 320.49 is great!




You can still use 326.80 beta. I'm using it with no problem.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Sep 2, 2013)

Guys getting my Y510P tomorrow 

BTW - Most of the time; it wud be used on the bed  

Suggest me some good cooling pad that I can place under it!  Thanks.


----------



## NearCry (Sep 2, 2013)

bad_till_bones said:


> Guys getting my Y510P tomorrow
> 
> BTW - Most of the time; it wud be used on the bed
> 
> Suggest me some good cooling pad that I can place under it!  Thanks.



Hey if you are going to use the laptop for heavy gaming then you should try the cooling pad given in link below

LAPTOP-OR-NOTEBOOK-COOLING-PAD-L6-NOTEBOOK-COOLER-With-Dual-14CM-Fan-Black

It is the best VFM cooling pad as it gives 115CFM of air flow as against others in this price range which usually give 25-40CFM of air flow. 
Also an interesting proposition for you will be this if you plan on using it in bed

MULTIPURPOSE-LAPTOP-FOLDABLE-TABLE-E-TABLE-WITH-2-USB-FANS-MODEL-LD09

This one is a laptop table with inbuilt fan so choose depending on use. Personally i have the cooling pad mentioned first and it works really good and is quiet and has good build quality.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 2, 2013)

dbehera28 said:


> Hi $hadow,
> 
> How did you get 16GB RAM in your y510p?
> Did you negotiate with your dealer to pay only the differential amount for additional 8GB or did you have to pay for 16GB?
> ...



No mine is one 8gb and the remaining one was empty so I purchased another 8gb ram and installed it.



sam_738844 said:


> You can still use 326.80 beta. I'm using it with no problem.



Looks like I should be checking out the new drivers very soon.


----------



## dbehera28 (Sep 2, 2013)

$hadow said:


> No mine is one 8gb and the remaining one was empty so I purchased another 8gb ram and installed it.
> Looks like I should be checking out the new drivers very soon.




Okay, thats good. Let me check if i can get a good deal for 8 GB RAM from my dealer.


----------



## DPYBROS (Sep 2, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> No worries...!! Happy that i could help
> And it is synaptic.
> 
> 
> Anybody had the key roll over issue ?



That key roll over is possibly caused by synaptics software. Go to synaptics settings and turn the "palm check" all the way down to off. I had a similar issue on another laptop and this fixed it.


----------



## udit247 (Sep 2, 2013)

$hadow said:


> When did you purchased yours since mine is definitely matte display with synaptic touch pad you check my review. It has pic so you can compare yours with mine.



Hi
I purchased it on 31/08/2013 from a multi-brand showroom at Nehru Place in Delhi.


----------



## udit247 (Sep 2, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> I am confused because the y510p i checked at lenovo showroom where i booked mine has elan touchpad. I don't know if i should go for it. Anyone with elan touchpad in y510p and facing any problems?



If you are getting the best deal than you should go ahead with your order, the performance of Elan touchpad is average but you may not notice it if you use quality mouse like I do.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 2, 2013)

Definitely i will be using mouse while gaming but i didn't want end up buying a problematic piece. And yes deal is good, i have booked it for 72k.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 2, 2013)

udit247 said:


> If you are getting the best deal than you should go ahead with your order, the performance of Elan touchpad is average but you may not notice it if you use quality mouse like I do.



A faulty touchpad can make you insane it is better not to end up your device in service center soon after purchase


----------



## bad_till_bones (Sep 2, 2013)

Would be getting my beast tomorrow!

I am also planning to get a[FONT=arial, tahoma, verdana, sans-serif] Cooler Master Notepal U3 cooling pad.  Or any other recommendations for the cooling pad?[/FONT][FONT=arial, tahoma, verdana, sans-serif]

[/FONT]


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2013)

So Y510 has GT 750 or GT 755 GPU?


----------



## bad_till_bones (Sep 3, 2013)

bad_till_bones said:


> Would be getting my beast tomorrow!
> 
> I am also planning to get a Cooler Master Notepal U3 cooling pad.  Or any other recommendations for the cooling pad?




Can someone reply to this please!



rider said:


> So Y510 has GT 750 or GT 755 GPU?



It has a 755 GPU


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2013)

bad_till_bones said:


> Can someone reply to this please!
> 
> 
> 
> It has a 755 GPU



But on flipkart it shows 750M Lenovo Ideapad Y510 (59-390016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## bad_till_bones (Sep 3, 2013)

Even on the Lenovo site it is 750 

But in actual, it's 755


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2013)

bad_till_bones said:


> Even on the Lenovo site it is 750
> 
> But in actual, it's 755



Lol wtf!  What is the best price of this in Delhi?


----------



## bad_till_bones (Sep 3, 2013)

rider said:


> Lol wtf!  What is the best price of this in Delhi?



Around 72k


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2013)

Guys check this laptop comes with HD 8850M 2GB DDR5 that is as good as GTX 660M. Price is mind blowing just 49k with Dell warranty.

Dell Inspiron 3537 Core i7 4th Gen Laptop, 8GB Ram, 1TB HDD, 2GB Graph, 15.6"HD | eBay


----------



## diya.r (Sep 3, 2013)

Guys anyone of you who registered for tge gift vouchers and adp receive it yet on their email?


----------



## NearCry (Sep 3, 2013)

rider said:


> Guys check this laptop comes with HD 8850M 2GB DDR5 that is as good as GTX 660M. Price is mind blowing just 49k with Dell warranty.
> 
> Dell Inspiron 3537 Core i7 4th Gen Laptop, 8GB Ram, 1TB HDD, 2GB Graph, 15.6"HD | eBay



Hmm that graphics card Radeon 8850m at <50k is the best ( its in fact comparable to GT750m)  but the trade off is the processor at 1.8 Ghz and screen with 1366x768 resolution. Somehow wasnt able to find any detailed benchmark of 8850 or its FPS data.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 3, 2013)

A new version is available in newegg site:

Newegg.com - Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p (59376431) Intel Core i7 4700MQ(2.40GHz) 12GB Memory 1TB HDD 8GB SSD 15.6" Notebook Windows 8
*
*Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p for $1175 which will translate to 75k and including other taxes will finally translate to 82k.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 3, 2013)

Can Someone please confirm whether or not Turbo boost works simultaneously for all cores?
To test this, one can simply turn on high performance mode. Open HWINFO64 and monitor the core frequencies .then put some load on the laptop and check if it is maintaining the turbo clock of 3.2ghz ?

someone kindly carry out this test and post some screenshots?


----------



## hptd1911 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all!!!
i finally purchased my y510 from hyderabad for 72k.The laptop came wid a glossy screen rather than having a matte finish.....
Dont understand if lenovo is selling different variants wid the same part number: 59390016

Anyways the laptop is a perfect gaming beast for the price

Thank u all for ur clarifications and suggestions....else i would hav ended up buying Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN


----------



## dbehera28 (Sep 3, 2013)

diya.r said:


> Guys anyone of you who registered for tge gift vouchers and adp receive it yet on their email?




I provided all the registration information almost a week back  and nothing has happened so far even after repeated reminders.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey from where did you buy yours in hyderabad? I am also going to buy tomorrow but can you confirm whether you got synaptics or elan touchpad? And what all you got in the deal?


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats man! Can you please tell me where did you buy it in hyderabad? Also which touchpad is it?elan or synaptics?


----------



## diya.r (Sep 3, 2013)

dbehera28 said:


> I provided all the registration information almost a week back  and nothing has happened so far even after repeated reminders.



they are supposed to get back to us in 7 working days from the date of registration. what's up with them, why the unnecessary delay?.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 3, 2013)

Contacted them today and they said it would take about 30 days for getting vouchers.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 3, 2013)

diya.r said:


> they are supposed to get back to us in 7 working days from the date of registration. what's up with them, why the unnecessary delay?.





$hadow said:


> Contacted them today and they said it would take about 30 days for getting vouchers.




Can you all please confirm whether or not Turbo boost works simultaneously for all cores?
To test this, one can simply turn on high performance mode. Open HWINFO64 and monitor the core frequencies .then put some load on the laptop and check if it is maintaining the turbo clock of 3.2ghz ?

 kindly carry out this test and post some screenshots?


----------



## NearCry (Sep 3, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Can you all please confirm whether or not Turbo boost works simultaneously for all cores?
> To test this, one can simply turn on high performance mode. Open HWINFO64 and monitor the core frequencies .then put some load on the laptop and check if it is maintaining the turbo clock of 3.2ghz ?
> 
> kindly carry out this test and post some screenshots?



Hi akash from what i have read on few reviews of Y510p it supports turbo boost for 1 core and clocks down to 2.4 ghz when more than one cores are involved. Also this is similar to how turbo boost technology of intel works , never are 4 cores simultaneously in turbo state, for some processors the max turbo state is for one core, mid state for 2 and base state for 4 like this

_For Core i7-2920XM.
The normal operating frequency is 2.5 GHz. Turbo is indicated as: 7/7/9/10 in which the first number is the multiple of 100 MHz supported when four cores are active, the second number is the multiple for three cores, the third number is for two cores, and the fourth number is for one active core.

Subject to limits on temperature, current and power consumption, the processor can increase its clock speed (from a base frequency of 2.5 GHz)in steps of 100 MHz to:
*# of cores active 	# of Turbo Steps 	            Max frequency 	Calculation*
3 or 4 	                              7 	                   3.20 GHz 	2500 + (7 × 100) = 2500 + 700 = 3200
2 	                                      9 	                    3.40 GHz 	2500 + (9 × 100) = 2500 + 900 = 3400
1 	                                     10 	                   3.50 GHz 	2500 + (10 × 100) = 2500 + 1000 = 3500 

_
source wikipedia 

Intel Turbo Boost - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 3, 2013)

NearCry said:


> Hi akash from what i have read on few reviews of Y510p it supports turbo boost for 1 core and clocks down to 2.4 ghz when more than one cores are involved. Also this is similar to how turbo boost technology of intel works , never are 4 cores simultaneously in turbo state, for some processors the max turbo state is for one core, mid state for 2 and base state for 4 like this
> 
> _For Core i7-2920XM.
> The normal operating frequency is 2.5 GHz. Turbo is indicated as: 7/7/9/10 in which the first number is the multiple of 100 MHz supported when four cores are active, the second number is the multiple for three cores, the third number is for two cores, and the fourth number is for one active core.
> ...



yes. i know that... what i wanted to know is if turbo boost works for for all 4 cores of the processor like it should at full load in the Y510p ie: 3.2Ghz which is the specified max turbo when all four cores are working simultaneously. If yes, then it would prove the notebook check review wrong.

PS : my friend wants this info asap :/


----------



## vicky2008 (Sep 3, 2013)

I live in Delhi and plan to buy it from a store locally. So what price should I expect and do they give and additional things like bags etc. Also point to any good store or else I think I will visit NP.

Can I use SLI with this as I will be using this for gaming and I want it to last. With 755 I dont think SLI will be possible. Please confirm. Also whats the touchpad type? Everyone seems to have a different one.

Whats the ram configuration 2x4 or is one slot empty?

Please suggest as I cannot decide if I should wait till October end for all Haswell products to come out or go ahead?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 3, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> yes. i know that... what i wanted to know is if turbo boost works for for all 4 cores of the processor like it should at full load in the Y510p ie: 3.2Ghz which is the specified max turbo when all four cores are working simultaneously. If yes, then it would prove the notebook check review wrong.
> 
> PS : my friend wants this info asap :/


This would require hell lots of load to move up with four turbo boost. I was playing assassin's creed 3 and only one core was active when I was on battery but I think there were certainly more than 1 core active when I plugged it in.


----------



## udit247 (Sep 3, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Hey from where did you buy yours in hyderabad? I am also going to buy tomorrow but can you confirm whether you got synaptics or elan touchpad? And what all you got in the deal?



In case you get Elan touchpad with your device and if you are not satisfied with its performance than you can get it replaced to Synaptics by an authorized Lenovo service centre without any issue, infact you should try elan touchpad yourself on Y500/Y510P for your satisfaction.


----------



## udit247 (Sep 3, 2013)

diya.r said:


> they are supposed to get back to us in 7 working days from the date of registration. what's up with them, why the unnecessary delay?.



I have applied on 31/08 and I believe they might be flooded with registrations for Y510P


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 3, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea about what the pricing is in local stores at mumbai/pune?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 4, 2013)

vicky2008 said:


> I live in Delhi and plan to buy it from a store locally. So what price should I expect and do they give and additional things like bags etc. Also point to any good store or else I think I will visit NP.
> 
> Can I use SLI with this as I will be using this for gaming and I want it to last. With 755 I dont think SLI will be possible. Please confirm. Also whats the touchpad type? Everyone seems to have a different one.
> 
> ...



You should get it from Digitus Electronics at Nehru Place they got very good pricing on this, I myself got one from there and at current rate they may give you at 71500 with a Lenovo bag and some accessories as a gift.


----------



## udit247 (Sep 4, 2013)

If you people play or work on your laptop in your bed, than you should definitely try this stand: Portronics My Buddy+ Cooling Stand - Portronics: Flipkart.com


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 4, 2013)

udit247 said:


> In case you get Elan touchpad with your device and if you are not satisfied with its performance than you can get it replaced to Synaptics by an authorized Lenovo service centre without any issue, infact you should try elan touchpad yourself on Y500/Y510P for your satisfaction.



Hey udit thanks for the reply. I think i will go ahead with the model i am getting. The reason i was skeptic is because i had a bad experience with previous laptop and didn't want to end up visiting service center as soon as i purchase new laptop.


----------



## -=hell=- (Sep 4, 2013)

Its still not out in my city "Lucknow" I have contacted all the Lenovo retailers and the worst part is they even don't know when it will be coming in Lucknow  

Edit : I have seen ppl debating here upon Elan & Synaptic touchpad. BTW what is the difference btween them and which one is more good?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 4, 2013)

NearCry said:


> Hi akash from what i have read on few reviews of Y510p it supports turbo boost for 1 core and clocks down to 2.4 ghz when more than one cores are involved. Also this is similar to how turbo boost technology of intel works , never are 4 cores simultaneously in turbo state, for some processors the max turbo state is for one core, mid state for 2 and base state for 4 like this
> 
> _For Core i7-2920XM.
> The normal operating frequency is 2.5 GHz. Turbo is indicated as: 7/7/9/10 in which the first number is the multiple of 100 MHz supported when four cores are active, the second number is the multiple for three cores, the third number is for two cores, and the fourth number is for one active core.
> ...



yeah but  according to core i7 4700mq reviews when all cores are active then still some turbo is supposed to be there But review of y510p states that there is no turbo boost thus making the processer even worse than y500's 3632qm low watt tdp processer  thus making 4th generation a no good laptop


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 4, 2013)

vicky2008 said:


> I live in Delhi and plan to buy it from a store locally. So what price should I expect and do they give and additional things like bags etc. Also point to any good store or else I think I will visit NP.
> 
> Can I use SLI with this as I will be using this for gaming and I want it to last. With 755 I dont think SLI will be possible. Please confirm. Also whats the touchpad type? Everyone seems to have a different one.
> 
> ...



Y500 has 2x4gb ram. Someone check it using cpuz



udit247 said:


> If you people play or work on your laptop in your bed, than you should definitely try this stand: Portronics My Buddy+ Cooling Stand - Portronics: Flipkart.com



I bought this one
*www.flipkart.com/portronics-my-buddy-2-laptop-cooling-stand/p/itmdmkmx7gjdygzr?pid=ACCDMKMWVYMN2F7N&ref=18f5855c-c886-47d1-bd05-c47cc45fafef


----------



## hptd1911 (Sep 4, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Congrats man! Can you please tell me where did you buy it in hyderabad? Also which touchpad is it?elan or synaptics?



Hi Maverick....

i bought my beast from vsl electronics ,ameerpet.....

i have not actually seen the laptop as i live in goa and had asked my dad to buy.......
so not sure if it has elan or synaptic touchpad

Well i got it for 72 k ....and no other accessories wid d deal other than a backpack...


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 4, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Y500 has 2x4gb ram. Someone check it using cpuz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine has a 8gb stick  i'm confused as to whether or not i should be happy or sad about it


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 4, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I bought this one
> Portronics My Buddy 2 Laptop Cooling Stand - Portronics: Flipkart.com





udit247 said:


> If you people play or work on your laptop in your bed, than you should definitely try this stand: Portronics My Buddy+ Cooling Stand - Portronics: Flipkart.com





Hey.. I'm also planning to buy one of these. Can you guys post your feedback ?



dbehera28 said:


> I provided all the registration information almost a week back  and nothing has happened so far even after repeated reminders.



I got my ADP approval mail today and got my 5,000 offer code yesterday. I registered on 31st Aug for both.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 4, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Mine has a 8gb stick  i'm confused as to whether or not i should be happy or sad about it



You should be happy... 
You can easily extend your ram by getting another 8 GB.
In my case , I have 2 x4 and I don't have another laptop to put the two 4GB,if I want to upgrade


----------



## $hadow (Sep 4, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Hey.. I'm also planning to buy one of these. Can you guys post your feedback ?
> 
> 
> 
> I got my ADP approval mail today and got my 5,000 offer code yesterday. I registered on 31st Aug for both.


They emailed you regarding this??


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 4, 2013)

hptd1911 said:


> Hi Maverick....
> 
> i bought my beast from vsl electronics ,ameerpet.....
> 
> ...



Cool. I will be buying mine from vsl electronics, madhapur and i am also getting the same deal. Have asked them to arrange synaptics model.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 4, 2013)

-=hell=- said:


> Its still not out in my city "Lucknow" I have contacted all the Lenovo retailers and the worst part is they even don't know when it will be coming in Lucknow
> 
> Edit : I have seen ppl debating here upon Elan & Synaptic touchpad. BTW what is the difference btween them and which one is more good?



Actually y500 came with elan and many people reported issues with it. Later it was replaced with synaptics. Lenovo people told me that those issues have been long fixed and as such you wont face any problems with either of them.


----------



## udit247 (Sep 4, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Y500 has 2x4gb ram. Someone check it using cpuz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both these models have excellent built quality so you can get any one of them but avoid other brands specially the ones which have plastic legs.


----------



## hptd1911 (Sep 4, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Cool. I will be buying mine from vsl electronics, madhapur and i am also getting the same deal. Have asked them to arrange synaptics model.



Great....hey pls confirm ur screen type as well. coz mine came wid a glossy one and not anti reflective....


----------



## udit247 (Sep 4, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Cool. I will be buying mine from vsl electronics, madhapur and i am also getting the same deal. Have asked them to arrange synaptics model.



I think there are two variants for this model so the one with matte finish screen have Synaptics touchpad and the one with Glossy screen have Elan touchpad.


----------



## udit247 (Sep 4, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> You should be happy...
> You can easily extend your ram by getting another 8 GB.
> In my case , I have 2 x4 and I don't have another laptop to put the two 4GB,if I want to upgrade



Mine is also 2X4


----------



## udit247 (Sep 4, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Hey udit thanks for the reply. I think i will go ahead with the model i am getting. The reason i was skeptic is because i had a bad experience with previous laptop and didn't want to end up visiting service center as soon as i purchase new laptop.



What make and model of laptop you previously have?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 4, 2013)

@ $hadow

Do you observe any noticeable performance increment in your Y510P after installing 24GB SmartCache (SSD).


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 4, 2013)

Guys sorry for another stupid question but need urgent help. Are you having glossy finish screen or matte finish because the model i am getting its glossy screen with elan touchpad.

And Hey udit i believe you got the same model and you also mentioned you are getting average performance. Please help me out. I cant understand how is it possible that there are two kind of models being sold and showroom people don''t have a slight idea about it.


----------



## hptd1911 (Sep 4, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Can any body here let me know whether you have Glossy or Matte finish screen and Synaptics or Elantech touch-pad coz my Y510 has glossy screen with Elantech touch-pad with average performance!



Hi udit....
even my y510 has a glossy screen(confirmed) and i believe it has d notorious elan touch pad..as m yet to check it out.....
i believe i hav the same variant as urs......so to confirm does ur y510 still have d 755 m gt and a FHD screen????
i hope so!!!!!!


----------



## -=hell=- (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello all I just want a clarification as $hadow and diya who are the proud owners of the new Lenovo Y510p says they have GT 755m 2gb GDDR5 right? But today I called thedostore customer care to confirm this as on the thedostore website it shows GT 750m GDDR5 and they confirmed me that all Y510p model consists of GT 750m only no GT 755m is available with Y510p. Now I am pretty confused regarding this


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 4, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Mine has a 8gb stick  i'm confused as to whether or not i should be happy or sad about it



My mistake...... My Y500 also has 1x8GB RAM.......... Be happy !!


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 4, 2013)

hptd1911 said:


> Great....hey pls confirm ur screen type as well. coz mine came wid a glossy one and not anti reflective....



I am going to buy mine today.. and i believe mine is same as yours. Glossy and elan touchpad. Also i did some research and found that initially lenovo offered matte finish in y510p everywhere but now its glossy for US as well.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 4, 2013)

udit247 said:


> What make and model of laptop you previously have?



I had a Samsung np550p5c-s01.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 4, 2013)

udit247 said:


> @ $hadow
> 
> Do you observe any noticeable performance increment in your Y510P after installing 24GB SmartCache (SSD).



Yet to receive it it is on the way from Canada



-=hell=- said:


> Hello all I just want a clarification as $hadow and diya who are the proud owners of the new Lenovo Y510p says they have GT 755m 2gb GDDR5 right? But today I called thedostore customer care to confirm this as on the thedostore website it shows GT 750m GDDR5 and they confirmed me that all Y510p model consists of GT 750m only no GT 755m is available with Y510p. Now I am pretty confused regarding this


Do you want a screen shot regarding this???


----------



## hptd1911 (Sep 4, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> I am going to buy mine today.. and i believe mine is same as yours. Glossy and elan touchpad. Also i did some research and found that initially lenovo offered matte finish in y510p everywhere but now its glossy for US as well.




Hi.....do u have any idea if our variant has 755 m gt and a full hd screen.. I hope its d same like everybody else.
 Also pls lemme knoe d performance of touchpad once u buy it..


----------



## udit247 (Sep 4, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Guys sorry for another stupid question but need urgent help. Are you having glossy finish screen or matte finish because the model i am getting its glossy screen with elan touchpad.
> 
> And Hey udit i believe you got the same model and you also mentioned you are getting average performance. Please help me out. I cant understand how is it possible that there are two kind of models being sold and showroom people don''t have a slight idea about it.



Yes I got the same variant and its performance is average compared to Synaptics touchpad but you wont feel the difference much coz some sensitivity problem was there in the starting models of Y500 and its already been fixed so you can go ahead with your order and as I said before if you feel Elan is not your cup of tea than you can always replace it with Synaptics later on.



hptd1911 said:


> Hi udit....
> even my y510 has a glossy screen(confirmed) and i believe it has d notorious elan touch pad..as m yet to check it out.....
> i believe i hav the same variant as urs......so to confirm does ur y510 still have d 755 m gt and a FHD screen????
> i hope so!!!!!!



Yes my Y510P has GT 755M and glossy FHD screen and I am lovin it!



-=hell=- said:


> Hello all I just want a clarification as $hadow and diya who are the proud owners of the new Lenovo Y510p says they have GT 755m 2gb GDDR5 right? But today I called thedostore customer care to confirm this as on the thedostore website it shows GT 750m GDDR5 and they confirmed me that all Y510p model consists of GT 750m only no GT 755m is available with Y510p. Now I am pretty confused regarding this



Customer care people have no idea what their company's products have in them, they just know how to please customers. Rest assured that Y510P has Intel Core i7 4700MQ, Nvidia GeForce GT 755M 2GB, FHD screen, 2X4RAM, Elan touchpad, Seagate 1TB HDD, Liteon DVDRW, Red Glow Keypad with 3 Levels, JBL Speakers.....



Maverick03 said:


> I am going to buy mine today.. and i believe mine is same as yours. Glossy and elan touchpad. Also i did some research and found that initially lenovo offered matte finish in y510p everywhere but now its glossy for US as well.



So it means we got the newer model, actually I used to think exactly opposite!


----------



## dbehera28 (Sep 4, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Mine is also 2X4



Mine was also 2X4 until i upgraded it yesterday to 2X8.


----------



## dbehera28 (Sep 4, 2013)

udit247 said:


> @ $hadow
> 
> Do you observe any noticeable performance increment in your Y510P after installing 24GB SmartCache (SSD).



udit247,

A cheap solution to improve performance, try readyboosting using a free SD Card in the 6-in-1 SD Card slot. I had a free 16GB SD card (Class 10) and allocated it completely for readyboosting. I notice significant difference in booting, hibernation and shut down times and minor difference in application loading times.
ReadyBoost - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Although I am very sure this has very minimal impact on improving gaming performance other than application load times.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 5, 2013)

hptd1911 said:


> Hi.....do u have any idea if our variant has 755 m gt and a full hd screen.. I hope its d same like everybody else.
> Also pls lemme knoe d performance of touchpad once u buy it..



Hey yea ours has 755m and full hd. Also touchpad is fine..i think we don't have to worry about anything.



udit247 said:


> Yes I got the same variant and its performance is average compared to Synaptics touchpad but you wont feel the difference much coz some sensitivity problem was there in the starting models of Y500 and its already been fixed so you can go ahead with your order and as I said before if you feel Elan is not your cup of tea than you can always replace it with Synaptics later on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes thats what i could find after researching on a lot of forums. That now lenovo is back to glossy screen.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 5, 2013)

Guys i got my beast today! Loving every moment of it although didnt get enough time to play around. And yes i have got glossy screen with synaptics touchpad. ..this laptop is just so good!


----------



## -=hell=- (Sep 5, 2013)

@^ can you confirm which Graphic card you got GT 750m or GT 755m. And will you be able to make few gameplay of some games like Hitman Absolution, Assassins creed 3, Sleeping Dogs, Tomb Raider, Splinter Cell Blacklist  well I got all these games bought just waiting to get this laptop available in my city  btw Congo buddy on ur purchase


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 5, 2013)

-=hell=- said:


> @^ can you confirm which Graphic card you got GT 750m or GT 755m. And will you be able to make few gameplay of some games like Hitman Absolution, Assassins creed 3, Sleeping Dogs, Tomb Raider, Splinter Cell Blacklist  well I got all these games bought just waiting to get this laptop available in my city  btw Congo buddy on ur purchase



Thanx man! I have gt755m. I will try my best to provide with the benchmarks as soon as i find time. I have setup of sleeping dogs only. Rest all i have completed earlier except splinter cell.


----------



## -=hell=- (Sep 5, 2013)

@^ yeah Sleeping Dogs will also work  btw how much did it cost you? have u buyed locally or online? What things/accessories you got with this 

Edit : One more Question what is the resolution of your screen? 1920x1080 or less?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 5, 2013)

dbehera28 said:


> udit247,
> 
> A cheap solution to improve performance, try readyboosting using a free SD Card in the 6-in-1 SD Card slot. I had a free 16GB SD card (Class 10) and allocated it completely for readyboosting. I notice significant difference in booting, hibernation and shut down times and minor difference in application loading times.
> ReadyBoost - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Thanks for the tip, I will try this one out!



-=hell=- said:


> @^ yeah Sleeping Dogs will also work  btw how much did it cost you? have u buyed locally or online? What things/accessories you got with this
> 
> Edit : One more Question what is the resolution of your screen? 1920x1080 or less?



I have already answered your question, please read my previous posts to clarify your confusion.



Maverick03 said:


> Guys i got my beast today! Loving every moment of it although didnt get enough time to play around. And yes i have got glossy screen with synaptics touchpad. ..this laptop is just so good!



Congrats and all the best on your purchase.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Notice..*. 
*@all 510p owners*...it is humbly requested to...please create a common thread in reviews section, post *consolidated review* on individual parts of the unit, with snaps if possible and state pros, cons or whichever concerns/praise you have over the same. Snaps should not bog down the thread itself so maintain a bandwidth conscious profile...also no blurry/dark snaps please.

Thread will be common where you guys can distribute amongst yourselves you're part of the review. Most importantly, benchmarking, i also highlighted earlier that there are very few benchmarks and FPS scores available for GT755M over WEB, so do consider it a chance to enrich this forum with precise and detailed benchmarks of the card which will help all in the longer run.

 Pick tools and games which fits you best and scale DX11 scores, Graphics and Physics score. Pick latest titles, some GPU hogs , some middleweights...and decide a definite time-window over which to do benchmarking. *Informative benchmarking* can attract more interested members and help us all in active real-time performance measure.

*Temps* are real important, use GPU-Z, CPU-Z, HWmonitor, Real Temp to capture under load and idle...also if someone can perform the core boost for the 4700, and the GPU Boost 2.0 for the 755M, it would be icing on the cake.

you can use thread created by *Shadow* to follow and further...and please avoid redundant posts....
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/177374-lenovo-y510p-review.html


----------



## $hadow (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes it will be really helpful if you could continue the benchmark and all on the review thread plus I will be updating the thread with the owners name so please all those who have purchased the y510p just pm me your name.


----------



## sobhan06 (Sep 5, 2013)

Guys any idea where i can get Y510p ?? Shop address and price in chennai ??


----------



## udit247 (Sep 5, 2013)

*A piece of advice to all the proud owners of Lenovo Y510P:*
Newer ever try to re-calibrate your battery using Lenovo Energy Management beacuse there were serious issues with this on Y500 & Y580 and it may be carried over to this model as well.
*Link:* *forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-Y-U-V...ING-AFTER-USING-LENOVO-S-BATTERY/td-p/1113853


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 5, 2013)

Did anyone tried resizing c drive? Or we will have to live with partitions as it is..


----------



## $hadow (Sep 5, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Did anyone tried resizing c drive? Or we will have to live with partitions as it is..



I got 5 partitions with C being 100 and 25gb D while others about 260 appx


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 5, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I got 5 partitions with C being 100 and 25gb D while others about 260 appx



The reason i asked was because if you resize partition the one key recovery function stops working. And one cant restore using one key recovery.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 5, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> The reason i asked was because if you resize partition the one key recovery function stops working. And one cant restore using one key recovery.



Who cares about it let it be when it will be till njoy.


----------



## udit247 (Sep 5, 2013)

I got my PC with only two partitions and I took the major step, I completely formatted my PC and recreated three partitions at my choice, installed windows 8.1 Single Language Edition and legally activated it using the key extracted from the BIOS and installed some good Lenovo apps from the Windows Store.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 5, 2013)

View attachment 12048

Here all those who have doubts regarding 755m please check this out.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 5, 2013)

I have Synaptic with Glossy i guess. How to confirm glossy ? I feel it is glossy. 

BTW,updated to 250GB SSD; It is superfast now.



udit247 said:


> installed windows 8.1 Single Language Edition and legally activated it using the key extracted from the BIOS and installed some good Lenovo apps from the Windows Store.



How to extract key from BIOS and activate the 8.1 ?
I have the *pro *preview version. Tried to activate using the key shown in Berlac Advisor software [extracted before reinstalling]. But it was not accepting. Now running 8.1 with water mark.


----------



## diya.r (Sep 5, 2013)

Anybody else who registered for the redemption offer and ADP , got theirs via email?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 5, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> I have Synaptic with Glossy i guess. How to confirm glossy ? I feel it is glossy.
> 
> BTW,updated to 250GB SSD; It is superfast now.
> 
> ...



How much SSD costed you?

Well you can use RW-Everything to get the serial (ACPI table tab>MSDM table tab), read here

Also note that you need to know your original Windows 8 *SKU*, mine was CoreSingleLanuage.

If its *CoreSingleLanguage* than use this RTM torrent, here
If its *Core* than any original MSDN ISO copy will work.

Install Windows using the mentioned installation key and when installed use your genuine key to activate it.
To insert key in Windows use this in CMD as Administrator: SLMGR /IPK XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX

*NOTE:* You will loose all the apps and OneKey Restore in this process and have to set Other OS in BIOS than do factory defaults.
Also save or write on DVD the drivers for your PC which are in a drive with 25GB partition.



diya.r said:


> Anybody else who registered for the redemption offer and ADP , got theirs via email?



I have registered on 31/08 and today I got the E-voucher and purchased a 2 Year Ext. Warranty, Wireless Headphones and 2X2 Watt Speakers.


----------



## dr.manoj (Sep 6, 2013)

These might sound extremely noobish but I'd really like some help with a few things

1. How do I check whether my laptop has one 8GB ram or 2*4GB? I couldn't make much sense of the CPU-Z screen

2. My USB 3.0 memory stick is not giving the performance expected of it. File transfer speeds are extremely slow - on par or below USB 2.0 speeds. The stick itself is fine as it works on other laptops. How do I solve this issue? I vaguely recall an earlier discussion that re-installing drivers helped solve the issue, but I am unable to find said page(s) any more. Please help.. A step by step would greatly be appreciated


----------



## $hadow (Sep 6, 2013)

udit247 said:


> How much SSD costed you?
> 
> Well you can use RW-Everything to get the serial (ACPI table tab>MSDM table tab), read here
> 
> ...



Darn man I got registered on 30th and no reply yet from lenovo.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> These might sound extremely noobish but I'd really like some help with a few things
> 
> 1. How do I check whether my laptop has one 8GB ram or 2*4GB? I couldn't make much sense of the CPU-Z screen
> 
> 2. My USB 3.0 memory stick is not giving the performance expected of it. File transfer speeds are extremely slow - on par or below USB 2.0 speeds. The stick itself is fine as it works on other laptops. How do I solve this issue? I vaguely recall an earlier discussion that re-installing drivers helped solve the issue, but I am unable to find said page(s) any more. Please help.. A step by step would greatly be appreciated



Look under SPD tab. It'll show Slot #1 & Slot #2. If your system has two modules, it will show info of both.

Download this USB 3.0 driver - *download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/usb121w7.exe



Maverick03 said:


> The reason i asked was because if you resize partition the one key recovery function stops working. And one cant restore using one key recovery.



How is this possible? One key recovery has got no relation with partition management, just that you don't alter the recovery partition.

PS: You need to be on stock OS.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Look under SPD tab. It'll show Slot #1 & Slot #2. If your system has two modules, it will show info of both.
> 
> Download this USB 3.0 driver - *download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/usb121w7.exe
> 
> ...



Now what is this stock os??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Now what is this stock os??



No fresh install of OS.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> No fresh install of OS.



Means the OS which came pre installed with the device.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Means the OS which came pre installed with the device.



Yes .


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey sujay actually that is true. According to what i read on lenovo and other forums, OKR is sensitive to disk management. Even if you resize your drive OKR won't work properly.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Hey sujay actually that is true. According to what i read on lenovo and other forums, OKR is sensitive to disk management. Even if you resize your drive OKR won't work properly.



May be. But that's weird.

At least in my vaio, it works perfectly even after partitioning.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> May be. But that's weird.
> 
> At least in my vaio, it works perfectly even after partitioning.



Yes it is weird! actually this issue is with lenovo's one key recovery system only as far as i know.


----------



## keshab.nayak (Sep 6, 2013)

hey guys can any body help me to install win 7 in y510p ... win 8 is so uncomfortble  .  i tried to install win 7 by usb but it says it cant install in gpt partition harddisk ..  

heros help please


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2013)

keshab.nayak said:


> hey guys can any body help me to install win 7 in y510p ... win 8 is so uncomfortble  .  i tried to install win 7 by usb but it says it cant install in gpt partition harddisk ..
> 
> heros help please



Tried disabling UEFI ?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 6, 2013)

keshab.nayak said:


> hey guys can any body help me to install win 7 in y510p ... win 8 is so uncomfortble  .  i tried to install win 7 by usb but it says it cant install in gpt partition harddisk ..
> 
> heros help please



Its very easy, simply set Other OS in BIOS than do factory defaults, now insert Windows 7 64 Bit Disk and install as usual, Choose Custom (Advanced) install to install it and also get the option to alter your partitions but do note that in this process you will loose all the programs and stock OS. Its important to take the backup of Drivers which are on the 25GB partition.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 6, 2013)

keshab.nayak said:


> hey guys can any body help me to install win 7 in y510p ... win 8 is so uncomfortble  .  i tried to install win 7 by usb but it says it cant install in gpt partition harddisk ..
> 
> heros help please


Why do you want to do that windows 8 is just a customized windows 7. What is bothering you????


----------



## udit247 (Sep 6, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Why do you want to do that windows 8 is just a customized windows 7. What is bothering you????



Even I think Windows 8 is better and modern compared to Windows 7.


----------



## keshab.nayak (Sep 7, 2013)

because windows 8 is not have start button also .. i keenly missing that button . although some how i instal a start button softwere in it  . but still windows 7 is handy and not confusing rather then windows 8 .


----------



## dr.manoj (Sep 7, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Look under SPD tab. It'll show Slot #1 & Slot #2. If your system has two modules, it will show info of both.
> 
> Download this USB 3.0 driver - *download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/usb121w7.exe



Thanks a lot!! I'll try it out today..


The Status and Priority of my Do Gear Offer Ticket is marked as* [ Private ]* with the whole priority box being colored red while the others are green. Is this the same as for others?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 7, 2013)

keshab.nayak said:


> because windows 8 is not have start button also .. i keenly missing that button . although some how i instal a start button softwere in it  . but still windows 7 is handy and not confusing rather then windows 8 .



When you start using a new OS its little confusing but eventually you become master of it. Sure Windows 8 has some drawbacks but almost all of them are fixed in Windows 8.1 which is coming on 18 Oct 2013 for general public availability.
I can assure you as currently I am using it, that you may like Windows 8.1 and it even has Start Button!


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi everyone. I think now that we have a few owners, we should create our own FB group of y510p owners!what say?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 7, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Hi everyone. I think now that we have a few owners, we should create our own FB group of y510p owners!what say?



Sure mate! Lets start our group page.


----------



## mayank93 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey All!!! I am going to buy this within 2 days. Showroom at laxmi nagar is offering it at 73k. Is there any chance he will lower the price???
or any other dealer in Delhi selling at relatively lower price? Also how is the ASS of Lenovo.
Please help


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 7, 2013)

ok... ssly... someone do some gaming and 3dmark benchmarks on this beauty?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 7, 2013)

mayank93 said:


> Hey All!!! I am going to buy this within 2 days. Showroom at laxmi nagar is offering it at 73k. Is there any chance he will lower the price???
> or any other dealer in Delhi selling at relatively lower price? Also how is the ASS of Lenovo.
> Please help



Prices of all the devices have increased since 1/09/2013 but if possible check the prices at Digitus Electronics Nehru Place, I got at 69500 from there on 31/08. They have got the best pricing on this model and may be on others as well!


----------



## keshab.nayak (Sep 8, 2013)

ohh my good .. finally after lots of read ,,,i finally installed win7 ..,,, uuhhh win 7 is more handy .   but i am missing the win 8 ,,

review for start up is ,,win 7 is bit slow in start up ans shut down and sleep .   win 8 is more faster in srtup .  win 7 is better in 3d rendering and multimedia  & games thing ..\

problem: i need to agian switch back to win 8 ,  i cleaned my y510p full hardisk to install win 7 ,, no i have the win 8 backup wis file .. how to install it again ...help please .


----------



## keshab.nayak (Sep 8, 2013)

i got it for 75000 rs,  hey guys all of u ,did u redeemed the voucher ...


----------



## Damwoot (Sep 8, 2013)

Finally after days of moderation i got into this site,

So i got the laptop y'day, I'm from Mumbai.
The problem is the laptop isn't detecting one of my Hard disks.
I have 2, a WD one and a Hitachi touro one, and this ones not being detected by my laptop. Its detected on my Desktop(Win7 ult 64bit).
I even ran a CHKDSK on the HD and it still doesn't work.. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Damwoot (Sep 8, 2013)

Got my laptop a few days ago, Its not detecting one of my HDs.
I have a WD essentials 500GB and a Hitachi Touro 500gb
Its not detecting the hitachi one, It reads on my Win7 desktop, but not on the laptop
I even ran a CHKDSK on it. /f /r /x.
Can anyone give me any suggestions?


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 8, 2013)

Connect your external to your lappy and then go to administrative tools in control panel... Then to computer management and then storage and then disk management... check whether it is listed there at the bottom of the page... If your hdd appears as offline right click on it and make it online...


----------



## dr.manoj (Sep 8, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Download this USB 3.0 driver - *download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/usb121w7.exe



Huh! When I try to install this driver, I get an error message stating "This computer does not meet the minimum requirements to install this software"... What?!?! Any idea's on what's gone wrong people?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 8, 2013)

keshab.nayak said:


> ohh my good .. finally after lots of read ,,,i finally installed win7 ..,,, uuhhh win 7 is more handy .   but i am missing the win 8 ,,
> 
> review for start up is ,,win 7 is bit slow in start up ans shut down and sleep .   win 8 is more faster in srtup .  win 7 is better in 3d rendering and multimedia  & games thing ..\
> 
> problem: i need to agian switch back to win 8 ,  i cleaned my y510p full hardisk to install win 7 ,, no i have the win 8 backup wis file .. how to install it again ...help please .



Installation of Windows 7 is very easy if you know the trick. If you have restructured all the partitions than OneKey Recovery wont work and the backup becomes useless as far as I know. Only option now left for you is fresh installation of Windows 8 Single Language, just follow my previous post regarding the Installation of Windows 8.1 on Y510P



dr.manoj said:


> Huh! When I try to install this driver, I get an error message stating "This computer does not meet the minimum requirements to install this software"... What?!?! Any idea's on what's gone wrong people?



Just go to the device manager>USB Controller and update them all, just point them one by one to the Drivers folder given at your 25GB partition. Some of the drivers for USB will be updated and you may start getting good speed and if this also doesn't work than Download and run latest Intel Chipset installation utility from Intel website.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 8, 2013)

udit247 said:


> How much SSD costed you?



12k. 

Anybody here able to install visual studio 2012 or 2013 preview successfully in Windows 8.1 ?

The installation exe always crashes in my system.


----------



## keshab.nayak (Sep 8, 2013)

udit is thier any way , to get return lenovo oney recovery feature after installation of 8.1 win .   i think it is not possible to use the novo button recovery ?




udit247 said:


> Installation of Windows 7 is very easy if you know the trick. If you have restructured all the partitions than OneKey Recovery wont work and the backup becomes useless as far as I know. Only option now left for you is fresh installation of Windows 8 Single Language, just follow my previous post regarding the Installation of Windows 8.1 on Y510P
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to the device manager>USB Controller and update them all, just point them one by one to the Drivers folder given at your 25GB partition. Some of the drivers for USB will be updated and you may start getting good speed and if this also doesn't work than Download and run latest Intel Chipset installation utility from Intel website.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 8, 2013)

keshab.nayak said:


> udit is thier any way , to get return lenovo oney recovery feature after installation of 8.1 win .   i think it is not possible to use the novo button recovery ?



Yes keshab there might be a way to restore backup partition again and then create an image of your current system but that would require downloading OneKey Recovery 8.0 engineering DVD iso and then following a process. You can search for "one key recovery and disk management" thread on google. People have restored the novo button functionality and there are guides available.


----------



## udit247 (Sep 9, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Yes keshab there might be a way to restore backup partition again and then create an image of your current system but that would require downloading OneKey Recovery 8.0 engineering DVD iso and then following a process. You can search for "one key recovery and disk management" thread on google. People have restored the novo button functionality and there are guides available.



Thanks mate for letting us know about it.


----------



## keshab.nayak (Sep 9, 2013)

thanks mate ...


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 9, 2013)

Flipkart's only seller techhunt is not delivering in mumbai/pune :S
Snapdeal doesn't have this model, neither does the official lenovo website.
What do I do guys? Any idea about local stores with decent pricing?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Flipkart's only seller techhunt is not delivering in mumbai/pune :S
> Snapdeal doesn't have this model, neither does the official lenovo website.
> What do I do guys? Any idea about local stores with decent pricing?



If you can not find this model locally at good price than only option left is Official Lenovo Online Store. Here


----------



## $hadow (Sep 9, 2013)

has any one got the redemption vouchers?


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys sorry i am not able to find time to put up some benchmark results but today tried out battlefield3. 
Settings: 1080p all ultra except AA off and SSAO
FPS: Above 30 all time with an avg of 38-39
Temp: CPU- max 90
GPU- max 86


----------



## $hadow (Sep 9, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Guys sorry i am not able to find time to put up some benchmark results but today tried out battlefield3.
> Settings: 1080p all ultra except AA off and SSAO
> FPS: Above 30 all time with an avg of 38-39
> Temp: CPU- max 90
> GPU- max 86



Do me a favor and try to play bishock infinite since mine hs reached 97 degree in just 15 mins of play


----------



## -=hell=- (Sep 9, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Do me a favor and try to play bishock infinite since mine hs reached 97 degree in just 15 mins of play



 97 degree it means it definately need a cooling pad or else mobo will be roasted in couple of days of regular playing games like this.
And @ comment 310 I asked my local market regarding the price City "Lucknow" They told me of 76000rs with bag, wireless mouse, 8gb pen drive, and 2 year extended warranty which will be equal to 3years in total.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 9, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Do me a favor and try to play bishock infinite since mine hs reached 97 degree in just 15 mins of play



Sure thing. Will try and post results as soon as possible. 

In the meantime i would like to know how many owners do we got here.. And lets start our owners group on facebook. Waiting for replies.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 10, 2013)

Facebook page is ready check out the spoiler


----------



## udit247 (Sep 10, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Do me a favor and try to play bishock infinite since mine hs reached 97 degree in just 15 mins of play



Wow that's quite a temp. but you can use it to make food 



$hadow said:


> Facebook page is ready check out the spoiler



Thanks man for creating this much needed fb page.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 10, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Wow that's quite a temp. but you can use it to make food
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man for creating this much needed fb page.



Yeh how abut a chicken tandoori


----------



## Shubham95 (Sep 10, 2013)

Please tell us if there is any heating problem.
I'll be pleased if you share your gaming experience with gt755m along with fps results . I'm planning to buy it this weekend .
Thanks.


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 10, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Yeh how abut a chicken tandoori



Seriously high temps lol.
Also, did you get the 24gb ssd cache seperately? or is it there in every model?
I'm buying from the dostore tomorrow evening.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 10, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Seriously high temps lol.
> Also, did you get the 24gb ssd cache seperately? or is it there in every model?
> I'm buying from the dostore tomorrow evening.


Well the ssd is on the way and reaching India by the next week. My brother is getting one from Canada


----------



## sgt_dawg (Sep 10, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Do me a favor and try to play bishock infinite since mine hs reached 97 degree in just 15 mins of play



whoah there man! that's hot!
better use a cooling pad...that will atleast keep the GPU within 90C


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 10, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Do me a favor and try to play bishock infinite since mine hs reached 97 degree in just 15 mins of play



Hey shadow i tried bioshock infinite but my temps never went beyond 89 for CPU and 83 for GPU..


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 10, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Guys sorry i am not able to find time to put up some benchmark results but today tried out battlefield3.
> Settings: 1080p all ultra except AA off and SSAO
> FPS: Above 30 all time with an avg of 38-39
> Temp: CPU- max 90
> GPU- max 86





$hadow said:


> Do me a favor and try to play bishock infinite since mine hs reached 97 degree in just 15 mins of play



i would be seriously worried if CPU/GPU temps reach 80+ ... I doubt if the GPU is actually heating up due to its own...rather... it might be that the CPU and GPU in the Y500/510p share the same heat sink for both the chips.
but still.... 90*C for the CPU is unjustified... 

Have u guys checked if the CPU is in turbo mode all the time..? that might be the major reason.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 10, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> i would be seriously worried if CPU/GPU temps reach 80+ ... I doubt if the GPU is actually heating up due to its own...rather... it might be that the CPU and GPU in the Y500/510p share the same heat sink for both the chips.
> but still.... 90*C for the CPU is unjustified...
> 
> Have u guys checked if the CPU is in turbo mode all the time..? that might be the major reason.



It wasn't at 90 C continuously but that was the max it reached and considering my previous laptop which was samsung 3rd gen i5 and gt650m ddr3 , it used be around 95-97 for CPU and 91-92 for GPU continuously. I believe 80+ C temps are normal for gaming and but 95+ is not.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 10, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> It wasn't at 90 C continuously but that was the max it reached and considering my previous laptop which was samsung 3rd gen i5 and gt650m ddr3 , it used be around 95-97 for CPU and 91-92 for GPU continuously. I believe 80+ C temps are normal for gaming and but 95+ is not.



it might be because bf3 is cpu extensive... hence the higher temps cause in my y500... the max gpu temp i got is 76 i guess... and max cpu till date being 83 after hours of AC3... 

could you post some screen shots of HWmonitor when the system is idle , normal usage and also during gaming? i'm really interested in those. 

and possibly, if u have performed a 3dmark.. it would be welcome too!

but pls... do post the temps screenshot Asap!
cant wait!
Thanks!


----------



## dbehera28 (Sep 10, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> i would be seriously worried if CPU/GPU temps reach 80+ ... I doubt if the GPU is actually heating up due to its own...rather... it might be that the CPU and GPU in the Y500/510p share the same heat sink for both the chips.
> but still.... 90*C for the CPU is unjustified...
> 
> Have u guys checked if the CPU is in turbo mode all the time..? that might be the major reason.




Folks,

Inadequate ventilation could be another possible reason/factor for such soaring temperatures. 
I remember when I got my Y510p about 2 weeks back, I noticed that the CPU/GPU temperatures reached 86/77 C (Hawx 2/ NFS Shift 2 Unleashed - Ultra High Settings). Now just by raising the laptop a few inches (i used small raising pads for the same), I noticed that max temperatures reached 79/70 C.
Please ensure that the bottom of your laptop is adequately ventilated especially the area around the sink.

About 4 days back, I got this from Flipkart: Cooler Master Notepal XL Cooling Pad - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
Now I play for hours without worrying about heating.


----------



## jpcsmail (Sep 11, 2013)

i have searched this laptop in jaipur and it's cost varies between 71700 to 76000
rates are varying even in 2 shops which are 10 feet apart b/w 72000 and 75500


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 11, 2013)

for those who are facing laptop heating problems.. here is a note for them.

I have dealt with such over-heating problem for two years with my old XPS 15 with GT435M. I had over-clocked it to a GT445M and it has let me play games with decent FPS in mid settings from the-then until  buying of the new one in siggy.

Temps used to reach 95-96. The main reason for not letting a GPU temp above 90 is throttling, 97-100deg is the TjMAX for any circuit board and that threshold entails the danger of circuit damage. So high-end laptops such as XPS had their in built fail-safe mech to prevent it by quickly under-clocking the GPU further to its base clock or even lower to counterbalance the heat level. Also the thermostat in its purest form in any latest gen laptop engages the increased fan speed and throws super-hot air outta of the vents to ramp down temp. 

Throttling has its major disadvantage as it will quickly make the card under perform under stressful game areas such has where HBAO or MSAA enabled, lightning effects, high-quality PhyX and all...so you'll readily feel the  FPS drop and thus feel it lagging ( a relative feeling of lag even if its 35+ to 30 and is still playable )which is annoying. Moreover the latest GPU boost  2.0 works on the temp threshold to deliver more frame rates than usual and thats why for you guys having 750M  need to focus or serious cooling.

Please note that the functional dependency of laptop coolers is on basic thermodynamics and thus limited here in India thanks to its weather texture. Coolers, however expensive they are and however good mesh quality they have, CAN NOT deliver real "cooling" for they do not have the dynamics of PV/T comp-decomp by third party evaporators. They only circulate ambient air with into the hot areas down the lappy trying to circumvent the air flow system to make a new system with lesser temp. But whats the point in that if the ambient air is already hot enough to defy it. Which happens most of the cases. No surprise if cooler is only able to decrease 2-5 deg only.

Later on when the circuit board gets old and dusty, it develops static, and attracts more particles and more and then generates more heat and also becomes more sensitive to it. I suggest, do something with your improvisational mind to increase the effectiveness of the cooler, or run the pad in an AC room or so always. Better buy coolers with adjustable fans down the mesh area to fit right beneath the inflow vents. one can also innovate stuff more air speed and also water vapor cooling chambers tweaking with a cooler. Share your ideas...


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm using 22 months old hp dv6-6165tx laptop. It never reached above 92*C ever after intense gaming. GPU surprisingly remains much cooler than the CPU. CPU usually remains under 80-85*C and GPU under 75*C in an hour of gaming.


----------



## udit247 (Sep 11, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Yeh how abut a chicken tandoori







Maverick03 said:


> It wasn't at 90 C continuously but that was the max it reached and considering my previous laptop which was samsung 3rd gen i5 and gt650m ddr3 , it used be around 95-97 for CPU and 91-92 for GPU continuously. I believe 80+ C temps are normal for gaming and but 95+ is not.



I would advise all the high end laptop user that they should get a good cooling pad like Cooler Master Notepal L1 and always use AC in your room when you play Heavy Games especially in Hot Indian Summers!



sam_738844 said:


> for those who are facing laptop heating problems.. here is a note for them.
> 
> I have dealt with such over-heating problem for two years with my old XPS 15 with GT435M. I had over-clocked it to a GT445M and it has let me play games with decent FPS in mid settings from the-then until  buying of the new one in siggy.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate for sharing your ideas in detail!



Gtb93 said:


> Seriously high temps lol.
> Also, did you get the 24gb ssd cache seperately? or is it there in every model?
> I'm buying from the dostore tomorrow evening.



When you get your beast please let us know whether you got yours with mate/glossy screen and GT 750/755M GPU


----------



## dbehera28 (Sep 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> for those who are facing laptop heating problems.. here is a note for them.
> 
> I have dealt with such over-heating problem for two years with my old XPS 15 with GT435M. I had over-clocked it to a GT445M and it has let me play games with decent FPS in mid settings from the-then until  buying of the new one in siggy.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your views.
I am sure, atleast on one occasion, after playing NFS Shift 2 unleashed for about an hour, the FPS suddenly dropped rapidly from 58-59FPS to 15FPS probably a result of throttling due to temperatures reaching/exceeding TjMAX. However, I have not had a similar situation after getting the Laptop Cooler. 
I do think most of the coolers function by (1) blowing/sucking air below the laptop and (2) by creating a better ventilation area below the laptop. 
It indeed should definitely help if you have moveable/adjustable fans. 
I am using a laptop cooler for the first time. So its early days to gauge the long term effectiveness. As of now I run my laptop in a NonAC room along with the Cooler Master. 
No problems so far. Lets see how it performs in long term....Touchwood.

BTW, did any body get the redemption vouchers yet??


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 11, 2013)

^^ usually Cooler do not create vacuum under laptop inflow vents, its against the purpose of the cooler mate....they provide air flow upon the mesh above it, the air on spreading and expanding on the mesh surface undergoes a limited temp drop (not enough), i've been using Cooler Master Ergo Stand cooling pad for years..i did amazingly stupid looking but effective things with it to make my laptop cool down below 90, in Winter i did, in summer...it anyway beat 90+ (non-AC room). One word of advice, DO NOT hard OC the GPU right away, over-clocking a laptop GPU is almost same as deliberately welcoming a otherwise flying arrow in your a$$.


----------



## diya.r (Sep 11, 2013)

finally got the gift voucher and confirmation of the ADP warranty. Don't have to worry about that anymore. hey everybody  who is into gaming here, you guys use just the mouse/keyboard or do you connect a gaming controller? and someone suggest a good cooling pad for this


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello once again. I've finally ordered my laptop(after 7 months ).
I got it for 67k with redemption offer. No other goodies. Hoping to receive the shipment by sunday!
Will do an in-depth review, please let me know all the benchmarks, queries you guys require. Since I've been in the waiting list since 7 months, I know how eager , prospective buyers are! Hopefully,  I will get one with matte finish, and no other issues. Fingers crossed. 

Also, to the current owners of this laptop. Which cooling pad do you suggest? One that's effective according the vent placement, and isn't too costly. 

@diya.r- I'm planning to get the Logitech G300 (1.4k).


----------



## Adi_1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Hello once again. I've finally ordered my laptop(after 7 months ).
> I got it for 67k with redemption offer. No other goodies. Hoping to receive the shipment by sunday!
> Will do an in-depth review, please let me know all the benchmarks, queries you guys require. Since I've been in the waiting list since 7 months, I know how eager , prospective buyers are! Hopefully,  I will get one with matte finish, and no other issues. Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



Good deal you got there. From which seller did you buy your laptop?


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 12, 2013)

Adi_1 said:


> Good deal you got there. From which seller did you buy your laptop?


I have PM'ed you the details.
Basically, get a heavy discount using INTEL8EBAY code. 
I got 7500/- off which is excellent.


----------



## iamzero (Sep 12, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> I have PM'ed you the details.
> Basically, get a heavy discount using INTEL8EBAY code.
> I got 7500/- off which is excellent.



can you PM me tooo?


----------



## rider (Sep 12, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> I have PM'ed you the details.
> Basically, get a heavy discount using INTEL8EBAY code.
> I got 7500/- off which is excellent.



Share the link of the seller of ebay


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm really sorry to have kept you guys waiting. 

Seller-  sales_ttlinfotec 
 Just ebay this. I'm in a hurry, hence not posting full details.

Please note, the INTEL8EBAY won't be available after 16 sep afaik, so hurry up.
Also, I received the laptop today. Just 2 days! Seller is excellent  (Delhi-Pune).

Expect a review.

Someone had asked me about the gpu, yes it's 755m/4600.


----------



## dbehera28 (Sep 12, 2013)

@diya.r 

I use XBOX 360 wireless controller for PC. Works like a charm.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 12, 2013)

diya.r said:


> finally got the gift voucher and confirmation of the ADP warranty. Don't have to worry about that anymore. hey everybody  who is into gaming here, you guys use just the mouse/keyboard or do you connect a gaming controller? and someone suggest a good cooling pad for this


On which date did you get registered??  Wait for xbox one controller if you can or else xbox 360 controller is always a option along with logitech controller.


----------



## diya.r (Sep 13, 2013)

$hadow said:


> On which date did you get registered??  Wait for xbox one controller if you can or else xbox 360 controller is always a option along with logitech controller.



I had registered on the 1st of September '13. actually I thought it would take longer as I couldn't get through to the number they hav provided for the do gear offer. still I have to receive my order. don't know how long that wud take. 
I was planning on the xbox 360 controller as well. on flipkart its expensive. looking for a dealer where the price is lower


----------



## nandu26 (Sep 13, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> I'm really sorry to have kept you guys waiting.
> 
> Seller-  sales_ttlinfotec
> Just ebay this. I'm in a hurry, hence not posting full details.
> ...



Can you let us know about the quality of the display? Does it look like a glass?

It would be helpful if you post photo of the display with win 8.


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello again.
Yes, the display is like a glass lol. However, the screen quality is brilliant, way better than the touchsmart hp thing.
My model has the synaptics touchpad for those who wanted to know.
Yes, it's 755M and 4600.


Still in college. By 7pm hopefully, I'll update with pictures. 
And probably tonight itself, a few gaming benchmarks with temps. Would appreciate if someone would link me to the popular benchmark softwares like 3dmark11 etc as I've never done it before.

Regards.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 13, 2013)

Today i talked to the shopkeeper here and he told the machine would cost 72K.
then i talked about the e- voucher on the dostore. He told me those voucher have ALREADY EXPIRED!!! He showed me the terms and conditions on the dostore and i was shocked... Those vouchers had already expired on 15 august...

did anybody receive any anything??

Edit - in the times of India there was advertisement of Intel stating buy any hp and Lenovo laptop with Intel proceSser and get voucher for upto 10k.  the ad was like 10 days ago.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 13, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Hello again.
> Yes, the display is like a glass lol. However, the screen quality is brilliant, way better than the touchsmart hp thing.
> My model has the synaptics touchpad for those who wanted to know.
> Yes, it's 755M and 4600.
> ...



that would be great!

3dmark13 : 3DMark cross-platform benchmark for Windows, Windows RT, Android and iOS

3dmark11 : 3DMark 11 - DirectX 11 video card benchmark from Futuremark


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 13, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> that would be great!
> 
> 3dmark13 : 3DMark cross-platform benchmark for Windows, Windows RT, Android and iOS
> 
> 3dmark11 : 3DMark 11 - DirectX 11 video card benchmark from Futuremark



Yeah, I did some googling myself. Benchmarks will take one more day, as I'm on a shared connection at my flat, I'm not really getting much juice out of the network as of now. Will keep it overnight, and hopefully by tomorrow, you'll have the benchmarks.

Today, I'll post just pics and a few game screenies/etc


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 13, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Yeah, I did some googling myself. Benchmarks will take one more day, as I'm on a shared connection at my flat, I'm not really getting much juice out of the network as of now. Will keep it overnight, and hopefully by tomorrow, you'll have the benchmarks.
> 
> Today, I'll post just pics and a few game screenies/etc



pics , fps of few games, idle and load temps, asic quality of gpu ( right click on gpu z .. it will show u option)

also, kindly download hwinfo64.. its a small file... run the program. it shows u instantaneous clocks of each core. while keeping this window open, run windows index assessment test and just check if all 4 cores are in turbo simultaneously!

Cant wait!


----------



## pradeepraj808 (Sep 13, 2013)

diya.r said:


> finally got the gift voucher and confirmation of the ADP warranty. Don't have to worry about that anymore. hey everybody  who is into gaming here, you guys use just the mouse/keyboard or do you connect a gaming controller? and someone suggest a good cooling pad for this



hi Guys.. I bought the new Lenovo ideapad y510 from my local store in Coimbatore today..now my doubt is how can I register my product in the do store to avail my redemption offer..please explain to me in detail  ..Thanks in advance


----------



## udit247 (Sep 13, 2013)

diya.r said:


> finally got the gift voucher and confirmation of the ADP warranty. Don't have to worry about that anymore. hey everybody  who is into gaming here, you guys use just the mouse/keyboard or do you connect a gaming controller? and someone suggest a good cooling pad for this



Congrats for getting the voucher and ADP warranty. Well I am also having a PS3 so I completely lost my command on Mouse/Keyboard while playing games so I use Xbox 360 wired controller with my PC and infact I think I was never good at Mouse/Keyboard.



Gtb93 said:


> Hello once again. I've finally ordered my laptop(after 7 months ).
> I got it for 67k with redemption offer. No other goodies. Hoping to receive the shipment by sunday!
> Will do an in-depth review, please let me know all the benchmarks, queries you guys require. Since I've been in the waiting list since 7 months, I know how eager , prospective buyers are! Hopefully,  I will get one with matte finish, and no other issues. Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



That's a good deal indeed and you are welcome to be a part of Y510P owners



Gtb93 said:


> Hello again.
> Yes, the display is like a glass lol. However, the screen quality is brilliant, way better than the touchsmart hp thing.
> My model has the synaptics touchpad for those who wanted to know.
> Yes, it's 755M and 4600.
> ...



Thanks for the Info!



Akash Nandi said:


> pics , fps of few games, idle and load temps, asic quality of gpu ( right click on gpu z .. it will show u option)
> 
> also, kindly download hwinfo64.. its a small file... run the program. it shows u instantaneous clocks of each core. while keeping this window open, run windows index assessment test and just check if all 4 cores are in turbo simultaneously!
> 
> Cant wait!



"Each core offers a base speed of 2.4 GHz but can dynamically increase clock rates with Turbo Boost up to 3.2 GHz (for 4 active cores), 3.3 GHz (for 2 active cores) and 3.4 GHz (for 1 active core)."

You can read More here


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 13, 2013)

udit247 said:


> "Each core offers a base speed of 2.4 GHz but can dynamically increase clock rates with Turbo Boost up to 3.2 GHz (for 4 active cores), 3.3 GHz (for 2 active cores) and 3.4 GHz (for 1 active core)."
> 
> You can read More here



i know 

"Turbo Boost allows for automatic overclocking so the cores run faster than their base operating frequency. In ideal conditions, this increase is more than 1 GHz - but unfortunately, the IdeaPad Y510p suffers from a less-than-perfect implementation of the technology. As long as only one core is under load, everything is fine: 3.3 GHz are close to the upper Turbo Boost limit. When more than one core is tasked or the GPU is stressed, the clock speed drops to only 2.4 GHz. While this technically cannot be called throttling, it is still rather disappointing." hereReview Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews


y510p owners kindly verify this.


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 14, 2013)

*imgur.com/a/NEPLH#0

FarCry3 worked pretty good. You can see fps is a bit under 30, but you can barely even notice the lag. VERY little.
Fifa 14<demo> gives 30 +1/-1 on all maxed out . Once you tone down the AA to x2 from x4 the fps shoots up to 40+ Again, full hd.



Also, @ Redemption offer, it's valid upto 30 september. 


Edit: Moar!

*imgur.com/a/VHRUo#0

Suprisingly, MW2 gave me a lot of hiccups. It performed bad. Probably because I'm using a non-steam version.. (IYKWIM). 

However! Black Ops II worked brilliant, so did Modern Warfare 3 & Modern Warfare 1.. World at War had a few hiccups as well.. Sleeping Dogs and FarCry3 are amazing to play on Full HD. ^_^
Currently installing Dirt3/Ac

Regarding temps, it didn't cross 83c. Plus, as soon as you quit gaming, the laptop cools down immediately.


----------



## nandu26 (Sep 14, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Y510-gtb93 - Imgur
> 
> FarCry3 worked pretty good. You can see fps is a bit under 30, but you can barely even notice the lag. VERY little.
> Fifa 14<demo> gives 30 +1/-1 on all maxed out . Once you tone down the AA to x2 from x4 the fps shoots up to 40+ Again, full hd.
> ...



Did u got any backpack with laptop?

Sellers have increased the prices of laptops and are not including carry bags.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 14, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Did u got any backpack with laptop?
> 
> Sellers have increased the prices of laptops and are not including carry bags.


Well I got thinkpad bag and what is the price quoted by the dealers and where?


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 14, 2013)

No, I didn't get any backpack.


----------



## nandu26 (Sep 14, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> No, I didn't get any backpack.



what's the resolution of your laptop u purchased from ebay seller? You mentioned as FHD. Is it 1920 x 1080


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 14, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> what's the resolution of your laptop u purchased from ebay seller? You mentioned as FHD. Is it 1920 x 1080



FHD is always 1080p
HD+ is 900p 
HD is 768p


----------



## nandu26 (Sep 14, 2013)

i want to know whether the bottom of y510p becomes hot after 2 hours of usage.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 14, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> i want to know whether the bottom of y510p becomes hot after 2 hours of usage.



Every laptop does.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 14, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> i want to know whether the bottom of y510p becomes hot after 2 hours of usage.



Usage like what gaming, movie watching or working on ms office.  First specify this.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 14, 2013)

Wanted to buy Lenovo y500..
I called Lenovo official Distributor In Chandigarh ....He said they discontinued Y500 instead u can get y510p of 73K...
F**K you  Lenovo i extended my budget from 60K to 67K for y500....I can't extend further 
Wish y510 will price come down..around diwali.


----------



## keshab.nayak (Sep 14, 2013)

hella guys ,, where the mute button on this y510p ,,,  and why the mouse pad is not disabled for ever. after restart the mouse pad activate agin


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, from what I've noticed(past 3 hours usage), that the bottom barely gets hot. While gaming only the left side(the part blowing out hot air, and a small area near it) heat up a bit, but it's barely noticeable. Just keep your laptop elevated and you're good to go. The laptop cools down very quickly, as soon as you stop gaming or w/e it is you're doing.


----------



## diya.r (Sep 15, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Wanted to buy Lenovo y500..
> I called Lenovo official Distributor In Chandigarh ....He said they discontinued Y500 instead u can get y510p of 73K...
> F**K you  Lenovo i extended my budget from 60K to 67K for y500....I can't extend further
> Wish y510 will price come down..around diwali.



the y500 is available for 68k on flipkart, with backpack, 1yr ADP and 5k gift voucher offer. you can check it out.


----------



## Shubham95 (Sep 15, 2013)

Please provide benchmarks of some browser based games such as Begone and Contract wars .
I'll be grateful .
Thanks .


----------



## nandu26 (Sep 15, 2013)

I would like to see a picture with windows 8 home screen on it.


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 16, 2013)

Played Spec-Ops The Line today. All maxed out @ 1080p, 30+ fps. 

Also, considering only the left side heats up.. what cooling pad should I go for guys?!


----------



## keshab.nayak (Sep 16, 2013)

yeh this heating can be damage the videocard .


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 16, 2013)

keshab.nayak said:


> yeh this heating can be damage the videocard .


Well, it doesn't heat up that much. It's pretty warm that's all, nothing alarming. But still, good ventilation and cooling always helps.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 16, 2013)

Indeed I was thinking it might be hot after long gaming sessions but it is not except playing bishock infinite.  On all other games it is just warm not hot.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 16, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Indeed I was thinking it might be hot after long gaming sessions but it is not except playing bishock infinite.  On all other games it is just warm not hot.



warm as in wht kind of temps?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 16, 2013)

*@ Shadow*

How much have you paid for your 24GB Express Cache in INR.
I have done some research and came to know that our new Y510P is using a new standard and future of mSATA SSD drives i.e. M.2 NGFF, so old mSATA SSD drives wont fit and its real hard right now to find M.2 NGFF SSD drives anywhere.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 16, 2013)

udit247 said:


> *@ Shadow*
> 
> How much have you paid for your 24GB Express Cache in INR.
> I have done some research and came to know that our new Y510P is using a new standard and future of mSATA SSD drives i.e. M.2 NGFF, so old mSATA SSD drives wont fit and its real hard right now to find M.2 NGFF SSD drives anywhere.


Well I have got 2 of those which cost me 29800 which is actually costly when you compare it with older one. One is 24gb while other is 256gb. I will replace my hdd with this ssd.



Akash Nandi said:


> warm as in wht kind of temps?



Mid 80's


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 17, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Mid 80's



could u like pls pls pls do a cinebench 11.5 review 

MAXON | 3D FOR THE REAL WORLD: Overview 

its a 146 mb file.

do a open cl test for gpu

and do single core and multi core test... they hardly take 2 mins each. it stresses all cores and gives a score accordingly. i really need to know if turbo boost gets enabled when all 4 cores are in load cause in the review of y510p, it was told otherwise.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 17, 2013)

I already requested owners of y510p to visit the respective review thread in the same section created by shadow and updated any review/benchmarking done by them, so far i came across very little


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 17, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> I already requested owners of y510p to visit the respective review thread in the same section created by shadow and updated any review/benchmarking done by them, so far i came across very little



it really is... =|


----------



## Shubham95 (Sep 17, 2013)

Shubham95 said:


> Please provide benchmarks of some browser based games such as Begone and Contract wars .
> I'll be grateful .
> Thanks .



Y510p owners please complete the request whenever you get time .


----------



## udit247 (Sep 17, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well I have got 2 of those which cost me 29800 which is actually costly when you compare it with older one. One is 24gb while other is 256gb. I will replace my hdd with this ssd.



Good, you got real deep pockets man!!



Akash Nandi said:


> could u like pls pls pls do a cinebench 11.5 review
> 
> MAXON | 3D FOR THE REAL WORLD: Overview
> 
> ...



I will help you with this benchmarking but give me some days as I am very busy in office these days...private sector sucks!

*@ All the owners of Y510P*, Please do some benchmarking on there machines and post your results here or at Shadows review page (It hardly takes a few minutes).

*@ Shadow*, Please mention your review page in your signature.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 18, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Good, you got real deep pockets man!!
> Coming up it will be added next to review page in my signature.  Th
> 
> 
> ...



Coming up it will be next to my fb page in my signature


----------



## keshab.nayak (Sep 18, 2013)

hey guys ,till now i ,not got any code of voucher .. they simply avoiding customers to send them back code . i think are scamming us,   I purchased the new lenovo y510p laptop which is working absolutely fine. First of all I wanted to clear that experience with customer service center was VERY BAD. I suppose to get the eVouchers along with the z580 laptop that I have purchased . I had registered for the DoGear program on 29rd august 2013 attaching the required documents. I got mail for the successfull registration. After few days I got the mail saying that we have not received the required documents and ticket  got open Also I got the mail for credentials for the same. I have replied to that mail with required documents. I can see that reply updated in ticket but I DID NOT received any confirmation mail for the same. I have opened a new ticket for the query. Even For that ticket I DID NOT get any call. After few days I again got one mail saying that we still HAVE NOT received the required documents. again I had replied to mail with required documents. still I DID NOT received any confimation mail or call. I have tried contacting the DoGear customer care team 02240174686 , every time I got this number BUSY , when I tried contacting for atleast an hour it got connected BUT nobody attended the call. I could hear only prerecorded message all the the time "Your call is important to us. All our executives are busy attending other customers. Please wait while we connect you to our next available executive." so finally I got disconnected the call after 15 mins. If the call was really so important, somebody could have attended it, I am really unhappy with the service. I just want to say If you are unable to handle the people just dont start any promo offer. It will definitely increase the sales but at the same time you will receive such kind of mails from your so called VALUED customers and you will loose them. I hope POST would be helpful for you and it will clear the picture of your service.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 18, 2013)

Similar thing has happened to me as well. And I have also not received the vouchers.  But before calm the offer can be redeemed till 31 oct I guess.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 18, 2013)

keshab.nayak said:


> hey guys ,till now i ,not got any code of voucher .. they simply avoiding customers to send them back code . i think are scamming us,   I purchased the new lenovo y510p laptop which is working absolutely fine. First of all I wanted to clear that experience with customer service center was VERY BAD. I suppose to get the eVouchers along with the z580 laptop that I have purchased . I had registered for the DoGear program on 29rd august 2013 attaching the required documents. I got mail for the successfull registration. After few days I got the mail saying that we have not received the required documents and ticket  got open Also I got the mail for credentials for the same. I have replied to that mail with required documents. I can see that reply updated in ticket but I DID NOT received any confirmation mail for the same. I have opened a new ticket for the query. Even For that ticket I DID NOT get any call. After few days I again got one mail saying that we still HAVE NOT received the required documents. again I had replied to mail with required documents. still I DID NOT received any confimation mail or call. I have tried contacting the DoGear customer care team 02240174686 , every time I got this number BUSY , when I tried contacting for atleast an hour it got connected BUT nobody attended the call. I could hear only prerecorded message all the the time "Your call is important to us. All our executives are busy attending other customers. Please wait while we connect you to our next available executive." so finally I got disconnected the call after 15 mins. If the call was really so important, somebody could have attended it, I am really unhappy with the service. I just want to say If you are unable to handle the people just dont start any promo offer. It will definitely increase the sales but at the same time you will receive such kind of mails from your so called VALUED customers and you will loose them. I hope POST would be helpful for you and it will clear the picture of your service.



!! bro, divide the above read into paragraphs please...its a sore to eyes


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 18, 2013)

keshab.nayak said:


> hey guys ,till now i ,not got any code of voucher .. they simply avoiding customers to send them back code . i think are scamming us,   I purchased the new lenovo y510p laptop which is working absolutely fine. First of all I wanted to clear that experience with customer service center was VERY BAD. I suppose to get the eVouchers along with the z580 laptop that I have purchased . I had registered for the DoGear program on 29rd august 2013 attaching the required documents. I got mail for the successfull registration. After few days I got the mail saying that we have not received the required documents and ticket  got open Also I got the mail for credentials for the same. I have replied to that mail with required documents. I can see that reply updated in ticket but I DID NOT received any confirmation mail for the same. I have opened a new ticket for the query. Even For that ticket I DID NOT get any call. After few days I again got one mail saying that we still HAVE NOT received the required documents. again I had replied to mail with required documents. still I DID NOT received any confimation mail or call. I have tried contacting the DoGear customer care team 02240174686 , every time I got this number BUSY , when I tried contacting for atleast an hour it got connected BUT nobody attended the call. I could hear only prerecorded message all the the time "Your call is important to us. All our executives are busy attending other customers. Please wait while we connect you to our next available executive." so finally I got disconnected the call after 15 mins. If the call was really so important, somebody could have attended it, I am really unhappy with the service. I just want to say If you are unable to handle the people just dont start any promo offer. It will definitely increase the sales but at the same time you will receive such kind of mails from your so called VALUED customers and you will loose them. I hope POST would be helpful for you and it will clear the picture of your service.



dude the damn e voucher thingy had already finished on 15 th august 
i also had gone to  purchase laptop and the shopkeeper told me then showed me.
 well i don't now about others.

you can chech here

Lenovo : Terms and Conditions


----------



## $hadow (Sep 18, 2013)

The offer is still running
 Laptop, Desktop PC, Server - Lenovo's Best Laptop & PC Solutions | Lenovo
Check it out here.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 18, 2013)

^^^Dude you are awesome I'm buying tomorrow thanks.
now its my time to grill the shopkeeper...


----------



## $hadow (Sep 18, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> ^^^Dude you are awesome I'm buying tomorrow thanks.
> now its my time to grill the shopkeeper...



Any time mate it always feels good to help fellow members.


----------



## udit247 (Sep 19, 2013)

keshab.nayak said:


> hey guys ,till now i ,not got any code of voucher .. they simply avoiding customers to send them back code . i think are scamming us,   I purchased the new lenovo y510p laptop which is working absolutely fine. First of all I wanted to clear that experience with customer service center was VERY BAD. I suppose to get the eVouchers along with the z580 laptop that I have purchased . I had registered for the DoGear program on 29rd august 2013 attaching the required documents. I got mail for the successfull registration. After few days I got the mail saying that we have not received the required documents and ticket  got open Also I got the mail for credentials for the same. I have replied to that mail with required documents. I can see that reply updated in ticket but I DID NOT received any confirmation mail for the same. I have opened a new ticket for the query. Even For that ticket I DID NOT get any call. After few days I again got one mail saying that we still HAVE NOT received the required documents. again I had replied to mail with required documents. still I DID NOT received any confimation mail or call. I have tried contacting the DoGear customer care team 02240174686 , every time I got this number BUSY , when I tried contacting for atleast an hour it got connected BUT nobody attended the call. I could hear only prerecorded message all the the time "Your call is important to us. All our executives are busy attending other customers. Please wait while we connect you to our next available executive." so finally I got disconnected the call after 15 mins. If the call was really so important, somebody could have attended it, I am really unhappy with the service. I just want to say If you are unable to handle the people just dont start any promo offer. It will definitely increase the sales but at the same time you will receive such kind of mails from your so called VALUED customers and you will loose them. I hope POST would be helpful for you and it will clear the picture of your service.



Have you uploaded your all the required documents with good resolution scan during the registration, I am asking this because I think they are flooded with registrations and checking every document with limited staff is painstaking so I believe they simply reject those applications who are missing any document, mismatch of data, low quality resolution scans etc. Well I have applied on 31/08 and received a mail after few days that my all the documents are successfully verified and finally received voucher code in <10 days and ADP in <15 days. And I never called their customer care because I know that all CC are good for nothing!

*@ Akash Nandi*

Here you go..

*Cinebench 11.5 test results:*

GPU: 51.60 FPS
CPU: 6.96 (Multi Core), 1.52 (Single Core)
MP Ratio: 4.59

*System Specs:*

Model: Lenovo Y510P
OS: Windows 8.1 RTM
Nvidia Driver Version: 326.80 Beta
Intel Driver Version: 10.18.10.3282
On AC mains: Yes, High Performance

Please do share your results of Y500 as well!


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 19, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Have you uploaded your all the required documents with good resolution scan during the registration, I am asking this because I think they are flooded with registrations and checking every document with limited staff is painstaking so I believe they simply reject those applications who are missing any document, mismatch of data, low quality resolution scans etc. Well I have applied on 31/08 and received a mail after few days that my all the documents are successfully verified and finally received voucher code in <10 days and ADP in <15 days. And I never called their customer care because I know that all CC are good for nothing!
> 
> *@ Akash Nandi*
> 
> ...




Well.. looks like the notebookcheck review was all wrong! your 4700mq must be turbo-ing fine! 
the reason i was asking was cause i was offered a refund from my dealer cause my battery has a high wear level of 10% already!
but i guess i'll stick with the y500 itself and let lenovo replace the battery..... for games... i believe 750m has more chances of staying futureproof on a 768p screen instead of a 1080p screen :/ + the 2 yr adp warranty :/ .  As a whole, y510p is excellent Vfm considering the processor and the screen.... bt then i'll have to spend 9k more if i want the y510p ( came to college... cant buy it from my dealer)  

my scores
CPU (multi) : 5.74
cpu (single) : 1.27
MP ratio : 4.52x
OPENgl : 40.03
Max cpu temps during cpu test : 83

3dmark 13 firestrike : 1988
3dmark 11 : 2929


all tests on 320.49 nvidia drivers.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey guys got my voucher today. Had registered on 9th Sept. So what do you suggest i should buy from it?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Hey guys got my voucher today. Had registered on 9th Sept. So what do you suggest i should buy from it?



It is totally your call that what you want to buy.
I will suggest to buy sheild warranty for sure.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 19, 2013)

Guys i also brought the Lenovo y510p for 72k with backpack + headphones + wireless keyboard and mouse.
now the question is do i have to register for adp??? Or i won't get it at all?? The bill & shopkeeper says only 1 year manufacturer warranty no adp. 
Now what should i do???


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Guys i also brought the Lenovo y510p for 72k with backpack + headphones + wireless keyboard and mouse.
> now the question is do i have to register for adp??? Or i won't get it at all?? The bill & shopkeeper says only 1 year manufacturer warranty no adp.
> Now what should i do???



To get registered open the link that I showed you that day. Once you get registered you will get 1 year adp. Rest you can get after getting the gift vouchers.
And for adp get registered on thedostore


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 20, 2013)

^^^Thanks mate I'll try. You've helped alot man.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 20, 2013)

Can you let me know as well what is the link for ADP? I have received voucher but dont know the status regarding ADP.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> ^^^Thanks mate I'll try. You've helped alot man.



No need to say thanks.


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 20, 2013)

so, i have been seeing people who haven't got their ADP extension confirmation or their E-Voucher code. i can just suggest you to be patient  and then complain after a month. you see i ordered my do-shield warranty extendion on 10 aug and recieved a mail on 19th september with following
"_We have received your warranty extension request.  Due to heavy redemption it will take time to send you the warranty extension link.  ".
_so, be patient for a month at least.


----------



## diya.r (Sep 20, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> so, i have been seeing people who haven't got their ADP extension confirmation or their E-Voucher code. i can just suggest you to be patient  and then complain after a month. you see i ordered my do-shield warranty extendion on 10 aug and recieved a mail on 19th september with following
> "_We have received your warranty extension request.  Due to heavy redemption it will take time to send you the warranty extension link.  ".
> _so, be patient for a month at least.



very true I received a similar email, when I called they said they r outsourcing the warranty extension request cause of heavy volume. it might take more than a month, by November first week.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2013)

diya.r said:


> very true I received a similar email, when I called they said they r outsourcing the warranty extension request cause of heavy volume. it might take more than a month, by November first week.



Isn't  there is any certain date for evouchers redemption?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have updated my PC's Nvidia GeForce GT 755M drivers to recently released 327.23 and got the following bench marking results:

*Cinebench 11.5*

GPU: 55.70 FPS
CPU (Multi Core): 6.58
CPU (Single Core): 1.51
MP Ratio: 4.37
Screenshot:
*i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g451/iHack3R/Cinebench_zps932eaed2.jpg


*3DMark 2013*

Ice Storm: 72210 (Graphics Score: 110653 & Physics Score: 32587)
Cloud Gate: 10210 (Graphics Score: 14682 & Physics Score: 4942)
Fire Strike: 2003 (Graphics Score: 2085, Physics Score: 6765 & Combined Score: 853)
Screenshot:
*i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g451/iHack3R/3DMark_zpsd6788ed0.jpg


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 21, 2013)

udit247 said:


> I have updated my PC's Nvidia GeForce GT 755M drivers to recently released 327.23 and got the following bench marking results:
> 
> *Cinebench 11.5*
> 
> ...



so did you notice any performance gains in games with the new driver (327.23) ?


----------



## diya.r (Sep 21, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Isn't  there is any certain date for evouchers redemption?



this is the info on the do gear offer website about the evouchers

"•Do Gear Offer valid only for purchases made between 26th June 2013 to 30th September 2013 (both days inclusive)
•Last day for registrations 15th October 2013 (Only for purchases made till 30th September 2013)
•Successfully verified customers can redeem their e-vouchers till 31st Oct 2013"


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2013)

diya.r said:


> this is the info on the do gear offer website about the evouchers
> 
> "•Do Gear Offer valid only for purchases made between 26th June 2013 to 30th September 2013 (both days inclusive)
> •Last day for registrations 15th October 2013 (Only for purchases made till 30th September 2013)
> •Successfully verified customers can redeem their e-vouchers till 31st Oct 2013"



Than why the hell they are not sending my vouchers??


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 21, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Than why the hell they are not sending my vouchers??


that's not you headache buddy, you have done your part by registering on the site and mentally keep the products you want to buy in case they send your e-code on 31st


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> that's not you headache buddy, you have done your part by registering on the site and mentally keep the products you want to buy in case they send your e-code on 31st



Yeah seems true. But I had already selected the products I want but just waiting for the codes.


----------



## udit247 (Sep 21, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> so did you notice any performance gains in games with the new driver (327.23) ?



New update increases 5-8 fps on current games, so its performance is not much noticeable to the naked eyes.



$hadow said:


> Yeah seems true. But I had already selected the products I want but just waiting for the codes.



Just wait patiently a little longer you will definitely receive your ADP and Voucher codes, it may take a month from the date of registration and another month to receive your selected products.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 22, 2013)

Today i got my ADP registration confirmation by mail... Thanks to shadow

no voucher code till yet

Btw will i receive voucher code since I've already received Lenovo bag, Lenovo wireless mouse and Lenovo headset....???


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 22, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Today i got my ADP registration confirmation by mail... Thanks to shadow
> 
> no voucher code till yet
> 
> Btw will i receive voucher code since I've already received Lenovo bag, Lenovo wireless mouse and Lenovo headset....???



Hey can you please tell me how should i register for ADP?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 22, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Hey can you please tell me how should i register for ADP?



just open thedostore website and click on registration. 
Do Gear Program here



gamefreak4770k said:


> Today i got my ADP registration confirmation by mail... Thanks to shadow
> 
> no voucher code till yet
> 
> Btw will i receive voucher code since I've already received Lenovo bag, Lenovo wireless mouse and Lenovo headset....???


Sounds good and please again so need to say thanks.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 22, 2013)

Close call! The ADP offer was going off in like few hours. Thanks shadow or else i would have missed it. 

So did anyone redeemed their vouchers? In my mail it says its valid till 30 sept.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 22, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Close call! The ADP offer was going off in like few hours. Thanks shadow or else i would have missed it.
> 
> So did anyone redeemed their vouchers? In my mail it says its valid till 30 sept.


 
Mention not for that.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 25, 2013)

Guys,
Anybody bought second HDD caddy ?

I thought it is 9.5 mm we need to go for. but there are 12.5mm and 9.5mm.


1. 9.5mm

2.12.5mm

3. My question would be which one to buy from these  ?

4. Amzon
Or any indian Sites that is having reasonable price and will be compatible with out 510P ?


----------



## udit247 (Sep 25, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Guys,
> Anybody bought second HDD caddy ?
> 
> I thought it is 9.5 mm we need to go for. but there are 12.5mm and 9.5mm.
> ...



First of all I would like to thank you for letting us know about such thing exists, now I can safely go with the lower space performance SSD without sacrificing HDD space.
Y510P has 9.5mm 1.0TB SATA II Seagate HDD so a 9.5mm slot should be recommended and other than this I can't comment, hope this helps!


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 26, 2013)

udit247 said:


> First of all I would like to thank you for letting us know about such thing exists, now I can safely go with the lower space performance SSD without sacrificing HDD space.
> Y510P has 9.5mm 1.0TB SATA II Seagate HDD so a 9.5mm slot should be recommended and other than this I can't comment, hope this helps!


Y500 has an extra mSATA slot........ So i think Y510p has it too because Y510p also has HDD + SSD combination available


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 26, 2013)

udit247 said:


> First of all I would like to thank you for letting us know about such thing exists, now I can safely go with the lower space performance SSD without sacrificing HDD space.
> Y510P has 9.5mm 1.0TB SATA II Seagate HDD so a 9.5mm slot should be recommended and other than this I can't comment, hope this helps!



I upgraded from my HDD to SSD only after seeing these things.  
I was in office and wanted to confirm this was 9.5 mm. Thanks for your reply anyway.



anupam_pb said:


> Y500 has an extra mSATA slot........ So i think Y510p has it too because Y510p also has HDD + SSD combination available



Do we have HDDs that can fit into this space ?
Or you are talking about fitting the msata SSD ? These SSds are costly, ryt ?


----------



## sabre23 (Sep 26, 2013)

Guys I have purchased Y510p last week. I am facing one problem , on battery DOTA 2 Lags too much.
On AC power it works great. i have checked Nvidia settings panel, DOTA 2 always use Nvidia GPU in both case(battery and AC).

Does anyone have any solution?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 26, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> Guys I have purchased Y510p last week. I am facing one problem , on battery DOTA 2 Lags too much.
> On AC power it works great. i have checked Nvidia settings panel, DOTA 2 always use Nvidia GPU in both case(battery and AC).
> 
> Does anyone have any solution?



try forcing dota to use HD 4600 via the nvidia control panel.
the dGPU is downclocked when the laptop is running on battery.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2013)

^^That's right and when playing on battery always use high performance mode. @sabre23


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 27, 2013)

anyone tried to oc the CPU ?, i did mine to 3.61 Ghz with an XTU score of 730, but yesterday my system got restarted while playing some games and intel watchdog timer reset my cpu clocks to default again, guess this is a problem with haswell.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 27, 2013)

The laptop throttles when under intensive conditions.... Tried video conversion along with playing nfs-mw(old one) and the cpu is clocked to 2.4ghz...

i guess that's throttling...  so oc'ing is out of question

anyway how to stretch the screen size to full screen??? When i play gta sa and nfs mw old then then the default aspect ratio is 4:3 it doesn't go to 16:9 nor there is suitable resolution.

in my old laptop it used to stretch into 16:10 of 800x600 resolution


there is no problem with prototype and hitman


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 27, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> anyone tried to oc the CPU ?, i did mine to 3.61 Ghz with an XTU score of 730, but yesterday my system got restarted while playing some games and intel watchdog timer reset my cpu clocks to default again, guess this is a problem with haswell.




Isn't 3.61ghz a bit too much? you're lucky you didn't fry your cpu



gamefreak4770k said:


> there is no problem with prototype and hitman



You mean all 4 cores of your cpu are always at 3.1 when running prototype and hitman?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 27, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> anyone tried to oc the CPU ?, i did mine to 3.61 Ghz with an XTU score of 730, but yesterday my system got restarted while playing some games and intel watchdog timer reset my cpu clocks to default again, guess this is a problem with haswell.



Max temp of processor might also be the culprit. Might have reached 100.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 27, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Isn't 3.61ghz a bit too much? you're lucky you didn't fry your cpu
> 
> 
> 
> You mean all 4 cores of your cpu are always at 3.1 when running prototype and hitman?



no it fluctuates from 2.4 to around 2.8 and sometimes 3ghz

i was asking about how to stretch 4:3 aspect ratio game into 16:9...
most old games run on 4:3 ratio like gta sa


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2013)

I had seen a few articles regarding over clocking the cpu. I would not do this coz m just completing my rig very soon. So a big no to over clocking my cpu may be my gpu some day.


----------



## sabre23 (Sep 27, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> no it fluctuates from 2.4 to around 2.8 and sometimes 3ghz
> 
> i was asking about how to stretch 4:3 aspect ratio game into 16:9...
> most old games run on 4:3 ratio like gta sa



I can solve your problem of NFS MW with this little file i.e., NFSMW Custom Resolution Launcher,NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Rivals, World, Most Wanted

P.S. i am posting link as i am not able to upload this file.(showing some error )


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 28, 2013)

^^It ain't working.

BTW i found the game runs on Intel gpu so by right click on desktop then graphics options then panel fit then stretch.
Thus hola game fixed.


----------



## keshab.nayak (Sep 28, 2013)

yes , i tried to play nfs , while making it off ... i got know it was running intel graphics ..not the nvedia ..


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 29, 2013)

Just FYI :
Hope all of u started receiving your dostore items. If not, you should receive soon. They started shipping orders. 
I received the 2 of the 3 items i ordered.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 29, 2013)

I've received the voucher code.
but what should i buy.???


----------



## $hadow (Sep 29, 2013)

F### I haven't even received the voucher yet


----------



## udit247 (Sep 29, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Just FYI :
> Hope all of u started receiving your dostore items. If not, you should receive soon. They started shipping orders.
> I received the 2 of the 3 items i ordered.



Good for you. I am yet to receive the items.



gamefreak4770k said:


> I've received the voucher code.
> but what should i buy.???



You can start with a 2 year extended warranty first...



$hadow said:


> F### I haven't even received the voucher yet



Do call their costumer support and email them regarding this.


----------



## saurabhd (Sep 29, 2013)

armada_red said:


> A dealer here in pune offered me 510p for 69k. Good deal, right?



hey..i too live in pune,...can u plz tell me from which store did u get yours lenovo y510p...im too planning to buy this beast..thanks


----------



## dr.manoj (Sep 29, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Good for you. I am yet to receive the items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh.. I have'nt got a voucher code either.. But I'm not sure calling or emailing is going to help.. I've tried both actually.. Spent over an hour cumulatively on hold, hearing the same 'your call is important' crap.. Never got to speak with anyone though.. Also sent emails.. No reply.. No option left but to sit tight and hope for the best


----------



## $hadow (Sep 30, 2013)

^^ same here.  Banged my head a lot with these people no more time to waste with these people.


----------



## Maverick03 (Sep 30, 2013)

I was ordering from the dostore using my voucher. After filling in the details and everything i checked option of debit and net banking as my order was exceeding around 400 bucks but to my surprise nothing happened in regard to payment gateway. I checked through the online account it shows the order is pending. Do i need to contact support? Anyone who has ordered can you confirm that order shows as pending in the details?


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 1, 2013)

Has anyone done a 'battery gauge reset' on their laptop? I am asking coz my laptop battery readings are all wonky.. It goes straight from ~40% to 6%, no values in between. I contacted lenovo care and they asked me to do a battery gauge reset. I asked them about the issues that some ppl had with this. But they assured me that there is no such problem on the y510p...


----------



## udit247 (Oct 1, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> Has anyone done a 'battery gauge reset' on their laptop? I am asking coz my laptop battery readings are all wonky.. It goes straight from ~40% to 6%, no values in between. I contacted lenovo care and they asked me to do a battery gauge reset. I asked them about the issues that some ppl had with this. But they assured me that there is no such problem on the y510p...



Read my previous post regarding Battery Gauge Reset!
Never use this feature coz it has created multiple problems in Y500 and I believe Y510 may also suffer from this so why take chances its better that you manually do calibrate your battery, Simply fully charge it and let it discharge till your PC shutdowns at 1% battery and again fully charge it.


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 1, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Read my previous post regarding Battery Gauge Reset!
> Never use this feature coz it has created multiple problems in Y500 and I believe Y510 may also suffer from this so why take chances its better that you manually do calibrate your battery, Simply fully charge it and let it discharge till your PC shutdowns at 1% battery and again fully charge it.



I had noted that. That's why I said that I had asked the tech support lady about this problem. I am not very sure that I can take their word at face value when they say that the Y510p does not have this issue. Hence my question whether anybody has done a battery gauge reset.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Oct 2, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> I had noted that. That's why I said that I had asked the tech support lady about this problem. I am not very sure that I can take their word at face value when they say that the Y510p does not have this issue. Hence my question whether anybody has done a battery gauge reset.



i've done 3 battery gauge resets on my y500 till now.. laptops working fine.
they fixed the bug long back


----------



## sinoop_joy (Oct 2, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> Heh.. I have'nt got a voucher code either.. But I'm not sure calling or emailing is going to help.. I've tried both actually.. Spent over an hour cumulatively on hold, hearing the same 'your call is important' crap.. Never got to speak with anyone though.. Also sent emails.. No reply.. No option left but to sit tight and hope for the best



I saw some place where u can create complaint tickets. I had raised a ticket over there. 
But never checked that after i started receiving the items.

Will find and post the link when i get time.. It was there in do-store link itself i think. Not sure. Now in office...


----------



## udit247 (Oct 2, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> i've done 3 battery gauge resets on my y500 till now.. laptops working fine.
> they fixed the bug long back



Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 2, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> i've done 3 battery gauge resets on my y500 till now.. laptops working fine.
> they fixed the bug long back



Thanks for the info man. 
Did a manual re-calibration yesterday. Happy to say that the problem has been solved


----------



## Sam15139 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all, I am considering to buy y510p and gift it to my brother who is an avid gamer. 

Can anyone throw a light on the gaming performance of this laptop, Tech specs are something that I cant fathom  

Anyone from chennai here ? If so please post the store details


----------



## Maverick03 (Oct 3, 2013)

Is anyone using or has considered using a notebook cooler with it?


----------



## udit247 (Oct 3, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Is anyone using or has considered using a notebook cooler with it?



Yes I am using a Cooler Master Notepal L1 and its performance is good, here's the link
I would suggest using an AC (Air Conditioner) while playing demanding games when things get hot!


----------



## Maverick03 (Oct 3, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Yes I am using a Cooler Master Notepal L1 and its performance is good, here's the link
> I would suggest using an AC (Air Conditioner) while playing demanding games when things get hot!



Can you tell me how much of a difference you have observed in the temperatures? I am thinking of getting notepal u2 plus.


----------



## udit247 (Oct 3, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Can you tell me how much of a difference you have observed in the temperatures? I am thinking of getting notepal u2 plus.



Well I have noticed around 4-6 degrees difference, You can also checkout Cooler Master Notepal XL cooling pad. Notepal U2 Plus has movable fans which is a big plus for it but don't you think it will be little small for our Y510P!


----------



## Maverick03 (Oct 4, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Well I have noticed around 4-6 degrees difference, You can also checkout Cooler Master Notepal XL cooling pad. Notepal U2 Plus has movable fans which is a big plus for it but don't you think it will be little small for our Y510P!



4-6 degrees is quite okay..I am not sure but U2 is for medium sized notebooks right? It should be suitable for 15-16 inches notebooks..


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 4, 2013)

Can we add an SSD, like have both SSD and HDD together?


----------



## Adi_1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> I was ordering from the dostore using my voucher. After filling in the details and everything i checked option of debit and net banking as my order was exceeding around 400 bucks but to my surprise nothing happened in regard to payment gateway. I checked through the online account it shows the order is pending. Do i need to contact support? Anyone who has ordered can you confirm that order shows as pending in the details?



I faced the same issue. 
Resolution: Send an e-mail to <offers@thedostore.com>. 
                 They will raise a ticked on the website <*offers.kayako.com>; I think this is Lenovo's support site.

I got a reply within 3 days and the status on thedostore.com is "under progress"

Anyways, I did not face any issue with redeeming either ADP or e-voucher.
ADP warranty was extended to me within 4 days and e-voucher was sent with in 10 days.
I did call Lenovo (1800-3000-9991) twice, first for e-voucher and then for the pending issue, but the both the times the customer care was helpful and the query was resolved within 2-3 days. 

Attached is the screenshot of the order.


----------



## udit247 (Oct 4, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Can we add an SSD, like have both SSD and HDD together?



Yes you can, you will need HDD caddy to put your HDD in Optical drive slot and SSD in primary slot, this has been discussed in this thread.


----------



## Maverick03 (Oct 5, 2013)

Adi_1 said:


> I faced the same issue.
> Resolution: Send an e-mail to <offers@thedostore.com>.
> They will raise a ticked on the website <*offers.kayako.com>; I think this is Lenovo's support site.
> 
> ...



Thanks man! My problem got solved on its own..i received a mail in day or two saying that transaction has not yet completed and i could complete it using a link given. Now order is under processing.


----------



## hptd1911 (Oct 5, 2013)

hi guys..

any idea if ultrabay accesories for y510 will b available in india?i was thinking of buying an ultrabay fan...

also.... did any one experience better frame rates with d new 327.23 nvidia drivers....
actually i suffered a lower fps for older titles like unreal 1999 although i play it on integrated gfx...
well had to revert back to d 311 drivers...and it wrked fine
dont understand how nvidia drivers affect playing games on integrated gfx....


----------



## suarezian (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi. Is the y510p released in India? What's it's price? Where can i buy it in Mumbai? And when will the z510 release?


----------



## xzibit21 (Oct 6, 2013)

Is the ram on y510p expandable from 8gb to 16gb or more ? Im just about to buy one this week and couldn't find out anywhere if it was expandable.


----------



## udit247 (Oct 6, 2013)

suarezian said:


> Hi. Is the y510p released in India? What's it's price? Where can i buy it in Mumbai? And when will the z510 release?



Welcome to this forum, well Lenovo Y510P has been released in India about 40 days ago and for accurate current prices you can check your local as well as online stores. I also believe that Z510 has also been released in india.


----------



## Shubham95 (Oct 7, 2013)

Y510p owners please provide fps results of this games Nplay.com/begone . Thanks in advance .


----------



## anirbanhere (Oct 8, 2013)

Can anyone suggest where to buy y510 from Kolkata? I m going to buy today or tomorrow!


----------



## abhi_staymetal (Oct 8, 2013)

hey guys, any of u got an awesome deal on the Y510p laptop?
a local dealer told me that he'd sell it for 71K a week ago.
btw, any other alternatives ? 
a lower GPU would be fine but i need a 1080p display.
the Z510 seems to be perfect but i havnt seen any dedicated graphics on its specs on any of the sites, it only says intel graphics!


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 8, 2013)

according to some websites z510 will have the same GPU as z500, ie, GT 740M.
The US lenovo website though has Z510 model only with Intel HD


----------



## anirbanhere (Oct 9, 2013)

abhi_staymetal said:


> hey guys, any of u got an awesome deal on the Y510p laptop?
> a local dealer told me that he'd sell it for 71K a week ago.
> btw, any other alternatives ?
> a lower GPU would be fine but i need a 1080p display.
> the Z510 seems to be perfect but i havnt seen any dedicated graphics on its specs on any of the sites, it only says intel graphics!



Can you tell me if the concerned place is on kolkata or not? Because i will be buying  y510 today, wanted to know some best buy locations in kolkata for y510. Anyone pls suggest me some shops!


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 9, 2013)

Uhm. If I redeem the 2 year extended warranty thing, will I lose my ADP?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Uhm. If I redeem the 2 year extended warranty thing, will I lose my ADP?



It is actually +2 years warranty so make the total warranty 3 years.  You will not loose the adp.


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 9, 2013)

It says 1 year onsite to 3 year CC Carry in. You sure about this? Wouldn't want to lose the adp. :S


----------



## udit247 (Oct 9, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> It says 1 year onsite to 3 year CC Carry in. You sure about this? Wouldn't want to lose the adp. :S



The base warrany that comes with the product is 1 year onsite but after getting extended warranty you will get 1st year onsite while the rest carry-in.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> It says 1 year onsite to 3 year CC Carry in. You sure about this? Wouldn't want to lose the adp. :S



Yeah I am sure about it.


----------



## hptd1911 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi guys.....

I have noticed the left speaker volume go down on ma y510 when its heated.....
Does happen  a lot while playing games,when portion under and around the left speaker gets hot due to the exhaust 
however....the speaker retains its volume level as d machine cools down....
has anyone had this problem...or is it normal??


----------



## abhi_staymetal (Oct 10, 2013)

i got a deal for Rs.68800 on the Y510P guys.......wad do u think..worth goin for it?


----------



## udit247 (Oct 11, 2013)

abhi_staymetal said:


> i got a deal for Rs.68800 on the Y510P guys.......wad do u think..worth goin for it?



Absolutely


----------



## suarezian (Oct 11, 2013)

abhi_staymetal said:


> i got a deal for Rs.68800 on the Y510P guys.......wad do u think..worth goin for it?



I'm getting it for 65,999 in Mumbai!


----------



## diya.r (Oct 11, 2013)

i finally received my ADP warranty and the 2-year Extended warranty had purchased through the e-voucher. just awaiting the delivery of the remaining products i ordered. hope they ship it soon. I'm sure most purchases and warranty extensions will be made by the month end. and wow look at how prices have dropped for this machine. just go ahead and make the purchase everyone. its a brilliant laptop


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 11, 2013)

What is sli version...?
And what is ultrabay..

Help in this confusion as i'm gonna buy it soon...


----------



## tushar1 (Oct 11, 2013)

hi friends.

i want to buy y510p or y500,,but i am little confuse...i have some questions..please help on them...

1. what is difference between y510p and y500..
   -- only difference is CPU 3rd gen 2.2 GHz and 4th 2.4 GHz and display one is HD Display and one is Full HD Display.
   --everything else are same..both have same Nvidia GT 750 GPU (flipkart Specifications)..

2.i heard that lenovo discontinue y500..so its available if some one have stock...but price is still between 67 to 70k..

3.so if y500 is discontinue so in future (till diwali) y510p price will drop..

4.i live in ahmedabad y510p price is still 75k (two week ago ) and 76k (price is three day ago).. i never heard price 75k below..

5.final question is which one should i buy..and buy now or wait..


----------



## udit247 (Oct 12, 2013)

diya.r said:


> i finally received my ADP warranty and the 2-year Extended warranty had purchased through the e-voucher. just awaiting the delivery of the remaining products i ordered. hope they ship it soon. I'm sure most purchases and warranty extensions will be made by the month end. and wow look at how prices have dropped for this machine. just go ahead and make the purchase everyone. its a brilliant laptop



Good to know that!
Today I have also received my ADP warranty and a few days back 2 year extended warranty. I have also received one out of three products that I have ordered a little more than a month ago.



tech0freak0 said:


> What is sli version...?
> And what is ultrabay..
> 
> Help in this confusion as i'm gonna buy it soon...



*SLI:* You can add one more same make & model graphics card (SLI is the name used for NVidia while Crossfire for ATI graphics cards).
*Ultrabay:* The socket in select Lenovo notebooks where you can add additional Graphics card to enable SLI or DVD/Blu-ray Drive or Fan or Hard Drive.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 12, 2013)

how many versions of y510p available in India???
Tell me about extended warranty offer....
and What free gifts u got with laptop from shop?


----------



## udit247 (Oct 13, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> how many versions of y510p available in India???
> Tell me about extended warranty offer....
> and What free gifts u got with laptop from shop?



1. Only one version of Y510P is available in India.
2. Free extended warranty offer is over now.
3. Lenovo Bag, Mouse, Keypad lamination, Headphone with mic & Cleaning kit.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you guys for help....I got y510p for 70k in Chandigarh.
But it has GPU:Nvidia 755gt ...... But on flipkart and thedostore GPU: 750gt....?????

Where is ultrabay slot i couldn't find any?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Thank you guys for help....I got y510p for 70k in Chandigarh.
> But it has GPU:Nvidia 755gt ...... But on flipkart and thedostore GPU: 750gt....?????
> 
> Where is ultrabay slot i couldn't find any?


Check out review on YouTube you will get to know a lot about the device.


----------



## Sam15139 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi I bought the y510p from thedostore.com 

I sent the details to india@lenovoreg.com for warranty registration.

I got a reply asking for invoice with dealer stamp on it.But the invoice I received doesn't have a stamp on it.

Any advice on how to deal with these people ?


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 14, 2013)

Confused Between Y510 And Envy 15 Touchsmart !!

Need Help !!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Confused Between Y510 And Envy 15 Touchsmart !!
> 
> Need Help !!


Try to start a new thread with questionnaire.


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 15, 2013)

Bloody sodding hell.. Finally got the do gear coupon today.. A full 45 days, 15 emails, 5 phone calls and innumerable headaches after registering for the offer...


----------



## $hadow (Oct 16, 2013)

M yet to receive them.


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 16, 2013)

$hadow said:


> M yet to receive them.



If you don't receive it in the next day or two then i'd suggest that you give the do store people a call. Use the toll free number available on the do store site and not the do gear offer phone number. 

I called them last wednesday. They said that the offer is handled by a separate section and that they'd send an internal email to that section asking them to contact me reg. status of my ticket. Lo presto. 6 days (of which 2 were holidays) later my voucher code has arrived. 

It could just be a coincidence that the voucher arrived soon after I made that call. May be not....

So, as I said earlier, you could give them a call if you don't receive the voucher in the next few days. It might help...


----------



## $hadow (Oct 16, 2013)

^^Can you provide me the number


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 16, 2013)

$hadow said:


> ^^Can you provide me the number



1800 3000 9991


----------



## $hadow (Oct 16, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> 1800 3000 9991



This number I know.  Already called them more than 5 times.


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 16, 2013)

$hadow said:


> This number I know.  Already called them more than 5 times.



Dunno then.. Worked for me


----------



## $hadow (Oct 16, 2013)

^^Let's see what is lenovo planning for me.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 16, 2013)

ADP warranty don't come with laptop???? where i hv register to get this?
(you guys saying i got my adp warranty)

I know about 2 year extended warranty...


----------



## $hadow (Oct 16, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> ADP warranty don't come with laptop???? where i hv register to get this?
> (you guys saying i got my adp warranty)
> 
> I know about 2 year extended warranty...



Adp offer has ended.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 16, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Adp offer has ended.



Damn it


----------



## $hadow (Oct 16, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Damn it


Hard luck


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 16, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Hard luck



Yeah , BTW when it ended?
And there is way to off backlit on keyboard to save battery?

i have 2 big problem here and also one question

1. when i play with battery (its mean no charging) why is it so lag ? i just play the Most wanted 2012...
2 I feel heat at "A" & left side of laptop...

Is this normal?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Oct 16, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Yeah , BTW when it ended?



I think by end of sep or oct 15. First it was there only till Sep 30 then they extended (not sure abt this )



tech0freak0 said:


> And there is way to off backlit on keyboard to save battery?



Fn +space




tech0freak0 said:


> 1. when i play with battery (its mean no charging) why is it so lag ? i just play the Most wanted 2012...


This is normal... laptop is not designed to game in battery mode..



tech0freak0 said:


> 2 I feel heat at "A" & leftside of laptop...
> 
> Is this normal?


Yes... 
Just make sure the temps stay under 90°c. 
Use speedfan or coreremp to monitor temps.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for help, but what is Fn+Space?


----------



## udit247 (Oct 17, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Thanks for help, but what is Fn+Space?



Keep pressed Fn key (A key next to the left Ctrl on the right) while pressing Space bar.



Ayuclack said:


> Confused Between Y510 And Envy 15 Touchsmart !!
> 
> Need Help !!



I would suggest you to go with Y510P. Heard HP Envy 15 Touchsmart is having some manufacturing defects (Source: Flipkart comments).


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2013)

Alright guys so now this situation is getting even worse.  I have got the apd but no vouchers are seen as of now. So a word of advice is needed from you people regarding this. What should I do now.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 18, 2013)

Lenovo Smart Touch Wireless Mouse N800 
Is Integrated mouse and widows 8 gestures....
What is widows 8 gestures in mouse??..
What Smart touch in mouse??..


----------



## livetech2 (Oct 19, 2013)

I am planning to buy Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p 59388313 15.6-Inch Laptop (Dusk Black) from US. But am not sure y510p had international warranty or not. 

Can any one help? Had any one bought it from other country?


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 19, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Alright guys so now this situation is getting even worse.  I have got the apd but no vouchers are seen as of now. So a word of advice is needed from you people regarding this. What should I do now.



Don't know what to say man.. I guess all you can do is sit tight and hope for the best.  Maybe you could try creating a new ticket at offers.kayako.com.. I'm not very optimistic that it will work but there is no harm in trying I guess.. Perhaps another phone call....

At least you have got the ADP certificate. I'm still waiting to get that.. Been 40 days since that approved but there is no sign of it...


----------



## $hadow (Oct 19, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> Don't know what to say man.. I guess all you can do is sit tight and hope for the best.  Maybe you could try creating a new ticket at offers.kayako.com.. I'm not very optimistic that it will work but there is no harm in trying I guess.. Perhaps another phone call....
> 
> At least you have got the ADP certificate. I'm still waiting to get that.. Been 40 days since that approved but there is no sign of it...



If I would have got the vouchers I could have waited for the adp since voucher code redemption last date is 31 Oct.


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 19, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Lenovo Smart Touch Wireless Mouse N800
> Is Integrated mouse and widows 8 gestures....
> What is widows 8 gestures in mouse??..
> What Smart touch in mouse??..



I think it is like an extra touchpad.. You can use the usual windows gestures on the mouse itself...


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 19, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> I think it is like an extra touchpad.. You can use the usual windows gestures on the mouse itself...



What kind of gestures?



$hadow said:


> Adp offer has ended.



This offer is still on...
*www.lenovoservices.net/


----------



## $hadow (Oct 19, 2013)

[/QUOTE]This offer is still on...
Lenovo[/QUOTE]
May be for you only


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 19, 2013)

This offer is still on...
Lenovo[/QUOTE]
May be for you only [/QUOTE]


----------



## livetech2 (Oct 20, 2013)

livetech2 said:


> I am planning to buy Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p 59388313 15.6-Inch Laptop (Dusk Black) from US. But am not sure y510p had international warranty or not.
> 
> Can any one help? Had any one bought it from other country?



Please help guys


----------



## $hadow (Oct 21, 2013)

livetech2 said:


> Please help guys


Contact customer support for this.


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone here updated to Windows 8.1?
Driver issues anything?


----------



## xzibit21 (Oct 22, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> This offer is still on...
> *www.lenovoservices.net/


i contacted lenovo customer care regarding this and the offer seems to have ended


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 22, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Anyone here updated to Windows 8.1?
> Driver issues anything?



Bluetooth and wireless LAN stop working after updating. New drivers are up on the lenovo support site

P.S. The new 8.1 touchpad driver on the lenovo site seems wonky to me.. My touchpad stopped supporting gestures after the update.. Restored back to win 8 driver. Now it's fine again


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for participating in the do gear offer.
> 
> ...



Meh.. It was almost expected that they'd do this


----------



## $hadow (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally got my vouchers will be checking out the goods for redemption.


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 22, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Finally got my vouchers will be checking out the goods for redemption.



Congrats man


----------



## Maverick03 (Oct 22, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> Bluetooth and wireless LAN stop working after updating. New drivers are up on the lenovo support site
> 
> P.S. The new 8.1 touchpad driver on the lenovo site seems wonky to me.. My touchpad stopped supporting gestures after the update.. Restored back to win 8 driver. Now it's fine again
> 
> ...



I received the same email today! After like 20 days of ordering they are telling me this!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 22, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> Congrats man


Ty mate.


----------



## udit247 (Oct 22, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Finally got my vouchers will be checking out the goods for redemption.



Congrats buddy!


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 23, 2013)

how are all the y510p's are doing in games guys?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 24, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Congrats buddy!


Ty mate 
And along that got the mail stating that the item will be delivered in the next 15 days to me.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 24, 2013)

Diwali 5000/- voucher ... website

They ask u about laptop model...
they listed y510 not y510p...


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 24, 2013)

livetech2 said:


> I am planning to buy Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p 59388313 15.6-Inch Laptop (Dusk Black) from US. But am not sure y510p had international warranty or not.
> 
> Can any one help? Had any one bought it from other country?




Yes they do. ADP is not there but international warranty is present.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey Dude,

Must Check this stuff from lenovo :

Lenovo IdeaPad Z500 59-370611 15.6" Notebook  
Intel Core i5-3230M, 2.6 GHz Processor
6 GB DDR3 RAM
1 TB Hard Disk
Windows 8 OS
Price: Rs. 53,990

Lenovo IdeaPad U410 59-342788 14" Notebook 
Intel Core i7-3517U, 1.9 GHz Processor
4 GB DDR3 RAM
500 GB Hard Disk
Windows 7 Home Basic 64 bit OS
Price:Rs. 50,994

Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 13 59-369597 13.3" Notebook 
Intel Core i5-3337U, 2.7 GHz Processor
4 GB DDR3 RAM
128 GB SSD
Windows 8 64 bit OS
Price: Rs. 84,990

I was browsing my your topic, my colleagues brought lenovo laptops, i though I should share this stuff with you!


----------



## tushar1 (Oct 24, 2013)

hi,
is there two type of model..one has ssd slot and one is without??

i mean,,Is there option for two hdd one is 1tb hdd and another as a cache mini ssd..

i see utube video(title of video - Lenovo y510p SLI First look- more to come )

he show slot for mini ssd.. and another 1tb hdd..

he said model 59375625 that did not have the m.2 msata SSD connector


----------



## sanjay18 (Oct 25, 2013)

Some models of Lenovo Y510p outside have 24GB cache drive.Can I request the owners to check whether Indian model 59-390016 has slot and connector for ssd cache drive. It would be appreicated.


----------



## abhi_staymetal (Oct 25, 2013)

hey guys, I bought this beast a few days back, I peeled of the webcam protection, I thought there was some dirt on it n I tried cleaning it...but ended up makin a big scratch on the outer lense cover, now my webcam is totally blurry and cannot be used, what do I do?  
 I live in Bangalore btw, will I have to replace the webcam? if yes, how much would it coat approx? (its a HD 720p webcam)


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 25, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Diwali 5000/- voucher ... website
> 
> They ask u about laptop model...
> they listed y510 not y510p...



Guys ...plz answer


----------



## $hadow (Oct 25, 2013)

sanjay18 said:


> Some models of Lenovo Y510p outside have 24GB cache drive.Can I request the owners to check whether Indian model 59-390016 has slot and connector for ssd cache drive. It would be appreicated.


It does have a slot for ssd.


----------



## sanjay18 (Oct 25, 2013)

$hadow said:


> It does have a slot for ssd.



Thanks


----------



## udit247 (Oct 25, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Guys ...plz answer



It doesn't matter you can select Y510, they have made a mistake!


----------



## abhi_staymetal (Oct 26, 2013)

abhi_staymetal said:


> hey guys, I bought this beast a few days back, I peeled of the webcam protection, I thought there was some dirt on it n I tried cleaning it...but ended up makin a big scratch on the outer lense cover, now my webcam is totally blurry and cannot be used, what do I do?
> I live in Bangalore btw, will I have to replace the webcam? if yes, how much would it coat approx? (its a HD 720p webcam)



answer guy,...plsss...


----------



## rider (Oct 26, 2013)

Why most laptops nowadays comes with ULV processors? Sony Vaio has stopped making laptops with a proper processor.


----------



## udit247 (Oct 26, 2013)

rider said:


> Why most laptops nowadays comes with ULV processors? Sony Vaio has stopped making laptops with a proper processor.



Even I was thinking the same, it seems to be a monopoly by Intel to force users to upgrade their PC's to ultrabook which mostly have Low TDP processors and this year even Intel moved a step ahead, they have not released any standard TDP based processor in their i3 and i5 series. So only option left for the people demanding standard TDP processors is i7 series and this year a very few notebook vendors have released standard TDP i7 processor based notebooks.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 26, 2013)

rider said:


> Why most laptops nowadays comes with ULV processors? Sony Vaio has stopped making laptops with a proper processor.



Looks like they want only battery life but the consumer pays it at the cost of power and performance.  Even dell is also making a lot of ulv processor laptops.


----------



## manukoleth (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know whether this is the right place to make this post. I bought a Lenovo Y510P laptop on 13th September 2013 after my 6 year old HP Pavillion dv2401tu one fine morning said goodbye and stopped working. The Lenovo worked fine on that eve and I made a full charge of the laptop battery and then disconnected the charge. After the charge reached 10%, when I tried to again charge the battery it was no more taking in any charge or wasn't recharging. I took it to the service centre and they gave me a DOA request to Lenovo as they said it is a problem with motherboard. Now after many emails and after 1 month, Lenovo has accepted the DOA and has agreed to send a check worth my purchase. Now I am in a doubtful mind. Whether to buy the same laptop again? Please advice. If not then give a similar laptop worth the same. I am ready to spend to a max of 80k.


----------



## udit247 (Oct 27, 2013)

manukoleth said:


> I don't know whether this is the right place to make this post. I bought a Lenovo Y510P laptop on 13th September 2013 after my 6 year old HP Pavillion dv2401tu one fine morning said goodbye and stopped working. The Lenovo worked fine on that eve and I made a full charge of the laptop battery and then disconnected the charge. After the charge reached 10%, when I tried to again charge the battery it was no more taking in any charge or wasn't recharging. I took it to the service centre and they gave me a DOA request to Lenovo as they said it is a problem with motherboard. Now after many emails and after 1 month, Lenovo has accepted the DOA and has agreed to send a check worth my purchase. Now I am in a doubtful mind. Whether to buy the same laptop again? Please advice. If not then give a similar laptop worth the same. I am ready to spend to a max of 80k.



Have you used Lenovo Energy Management Battery Gauge Reset?? If yes than this problem is bound to happen as reported by many Lenovo Y500 users around the world. Some report this problem has been fixed in Y510P but I doubt it, so I would request all the users of Y500/510P to avoid battery gauge reset instead use age old technique of manually calibrating your battery, simply fully charge your device than fully discharge it and again fully charge it!
In the end I would say if you want powerful yet reasonably priced laptop than go with Y510P


----------



## SlashDK (Oct 27, 2013)

So are both the extended warranty with ADP offer and Voucher offer over or only extended warranty?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 27, 2013)

SlashDK said:


> So are both the extended warranty with ADP offer and Voucher offer over or only extended warranty?



Both of them are over as of now.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 27, 2013)

Voucher offer over.......
i haven't filled yet.......

I called to lenovo centre ...
they said u can fill for 5000/- voucher upto 31 nov


----------



## $hadow (Oct 27, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> Voucher offer over.......
> i haven't filled yet.......
> 
> I called to lenovo centre ...
> they said u can fill for 5000/- voucher upto 31 nov


If it is so than you should hurry up ot else it would be tooooooo late.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2013)

Alright guys a question for those who have got the product after redeeming the vouchers. How long will it show processing once the order is placed.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 28, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Even I was thinking the same, it seems to be a monopoly by Intel to force users to upgrade their PC's to ultrabook which mostly have Low TDP processors and this year even Intel moved a step ahead, they have not released any standard TDP based processor in their i3 and i5 series. So only option left for the people demanding standard TDP processors is i7 series and this year a very few notebook vendors have released standard TDP i7 processor based notebooks.



There is no monopoly on Intel's side, its the Laptop manufacturers which are doing this. As far as not releasing M series processors are concerned, check out i5-4200M, it is there in some laptops in India. It's the companies which are pushing these low TDP processors onto the market as the general buyer has no idea what he is buying, and is happy with having an "i5" in their laptop, or,    usually they dont notice the performance drop in applications as not every1 is a gamer


----------



## Akash Nandi (Oct 28, 2013)

its all because of the general customer like anaklusmos said! Only 10% of them know that i# even has variants to it!
all they want is a FULL HD display, i7 processor and a really thin laptop coupled with large ram and they are good to go!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> its all because of the general customer like anaklusmos said! Only 10% of them know that i# even has variants to it!
> all they want is a FULL HD display, i7 processor and a really thin laptop coupled with large ram and they are good to go!



Later on they same to know that how good they are to go


----------



## udit247 (Oct 29, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Alright guys a question for those who have got the product after redeeming the vouchers. How long will it show processing once the order is placed.



I have applied for the vouchers on 31/08 and after 17 days got the code and bought three items including ext. warranty. I got two of the items and the third one is still left and their online store is showing status as pending so now you can get the idea. May be after Diwali I will give them a call to remind!



anaklusmos said:


> There is no monopoly on Intel's side, its the Laptop manufacturers which are doing this. As far as not releasing M series processors are concerned, check out i5-4200M, it is there in some laptops in India. It's the companies which are pushing these low TDP processors onto the market as the general buyer has no idea what he is buying, and is happy with having an "i5" in their laptop, or,    usually they dont notice the performance drop in applications as not every1 is a gamer



Since the market for PC is going down because of saturation in this segment and evolution of tablets, Intel came with a new series of portable PC with longer battery life and relatively good performance called Ultrabooks. They have invested a good amount of money in this and that is the reason so may U processors are launched this year and a few M while a handful desktop based ones.
Most of the non tech people just want very good battery life and ability to run email and office suits.



Akash Nandi said:


> its all because of the general customer like anaklusmos said! Only 10% of them know that i# even has variants to it!
> all they want is a FULL HD display, i7 processor and a really thin laptop coupled with large ram and they are good to go!



Non tech background people doesn't know the difference between U and M Intel notebook processors and most of them just want very good battery life and ability to run email and office suits. Infact my distant friend once said why my Y510P is so heavy and bulky and I should have gone with an Ultrabook but since I am a heavy user doing a lot of video/photo editing, gaming and other heavy tasks. I told him my requirements and differences between U and M Intel processors, he was just stunned!



$hadow said:


> Later on they same to know that how good they are to go



LOL


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Oct 29, 2013)

ShadowPlay on Y500 Single 750M


Quite a bliss!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2013)

That really took some good amount of time i.e. 17 days is a lot. So I think mine will be around 10-15 Nov delivery.  @udit


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 29, 2013)

$hadow said:


> That really took some good amount of time i.e. 17 days is a lot. So I think mine will be around 10-15 Nov delivery.  @udit



17 days seems about average.. I just got an email yesterday that the first part of my order has been shipped.. That took them 13 days from the time the order was placed.. It might be a day or two before I get the parcel...


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> 17 days seems about average.. I just got an email yesterday that the first part of my order has been shipped.. That took them 13 days from the time the order was placed.. It might be a day or two before I get the parcel...



What did you ordered??  13 days means from the day you got ordrr under processing mail.


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 29, 2013)

$hadow said:


> What did you ordered??  13 days means from the day you got ordrr under processing mail.



I placed the order on Oct 15 for speakers, headphones and the warranty extension. Got mail yesterday saying that the speakers are on the way. The order status on the DoStore site is still "Processing"..


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2013)

Ohk so this is a time taking process.


----------



## udit247 (Oct 30, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> ShadowPlay on Y500 Single 750M
> 
> 
> Quite a bliss!



Yeah its a very good feature introduced by Nvidia but this was only supported in the desktop variants of GeForce GTX, so how you have recorded this from a notebook graphics card.



dr.manoj said:


> I placed the order on Oct 15 for speakers, headphones and the warranty extension. Got mail yesterday saying that the speakers are on the way. The order status on the DoStore site is still "Processing"..



So what headphones you have ordered, are these wireless headphones. I have also ordered three items and one of them is still pending and that one is a wireless headphones which are right now not available at the Lenovo online store.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

^^What did you ordered??


----------



## xzibit21 (Oct 30, 2013)

Guys I don't know who told you that the adp offer has ended but I got my adp warranty extension successful. I submitted the docs on 20th and they have been verified. Will receive the adp within 30 days. Although the customer care told me that it ended. Still I applied and got the offer. I suggest everyone do the same.


----------



## udit247 (Oct 30, 2013)

$hadow said:


> ^^What did you ordered??



I have ordered Ext. Warranty, Lenovo USB Speakers and Wireless Headphones.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

udit247 said:


> I have ordered Ext. Warranty, Lenovo USB Speakers and Wireless Headphones.



+1 to this order mate. I had also ordered the same.


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 30, 2013)

udit247 said:


> So what headphones you have ordered, are these wireless headphones. I have also ordered three items and one of them is still pending and that one is a wireless headphones which are right now not available at the Lenovo online store.



yep. I ordered the wireless one too.. 

Got the speakers today.. Decent quality sound..


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> yep. I ordered the wireless one too..
> 
> Got the speakers today.. Decent quality sound..



Which songs did you listen and how is the sound quality is there is any distortion or anything like that.


----------



## udit247 (Oct 30, 2013)

$hadow said:


> +1 to this order mate. I had also ordered the same.



Thanks, I believe most of the people have ordered the same three items.



dr.manoj said:


> yep. I ordered the wireless one too..
> 
> Got the speakers today.. Decent quality sound..



Yeah they have very good sound quality and can be used with a mobile phone using power bank as the source of power.


----------



## dr.manoj (Oct 31, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Yeah they have very good sound quality and can be used with a mobile phone using power bank as the source of power.



I think we ordered different speakers... I got the C1530 WW model 2.1 speakers.. They too are USB powered... WHich one's did you order?



$hadow said:


> Which songs did you listen and how is the sound quality is there is any distortion or anything like that.



Some classic rock, some current english stuff.. Some hindi too.. Overall I'm pretty satisfied with the speakers.. No distortion even at high volumes.. The sound is loud enough that you don't really need to push the volume to the limit anyway.. Bass is pretty impressive...


----------



## $hadow (Oct 31, 2013)

Well I am willing to get hands on mine.


----------



## xzibit21 (Oct 31, 2013)

I got my e voucher code. But when I try to use it. The site  shows that the code is invalid. What to do now?


----------



## acer~ (Oct 31, 2013)

Did you hear , I think Lenovo has updated the drivers for Windows 8.1 www.reddit.com/r/SuggestALaptop/comments/1pl007/y500_y400_y510p_y410p_geforce_sli_fix_windows_81/source


----------



## acer~ (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello TDF, 
I hope I am posting this in the right place. I am thinking about buying this laptop, but I see that there are multiple versions of this available( with sli and without sli ) can anyone confirm that the Indian version ( available on flipkart or Lenovo store ) has sli ??? 
Also I think Lenovo updated graphics drivers for win8.1 
Thanks in advance


----------



## udit247 (Oct 31, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> I think we ordered different speakers... I got the C1530 WW model 2.1 speakers.. They too are USB powered... WHich one's did you order?



Yeah I got different model, its M0520 2.0 speaker configuration but the ones you got also looks great since I am already having Philips 2.1 speaker system, I ordered these.


----------



## xzibit21 (Nov 1, 2013)

xzibit21 said:


> I got my e voucher code. But when I try to use it. The site  shows that the code is invalid. What to do now?



Any idea on what to do now guys. Please help.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 1, 2013)

xzibit21 said:


> Any idea on what to do now guys. Please help.


Dude this is bad the redemption can only be done till 31st October.  The offer has expired you need to contact thedostore regarding this.



acer~ said:


> Hello TDF,
> I hope I am posting this in the right place. I am thinking about buying this laptop, but I see that there are multiple versions of this available( with sli and without sli ) can anyone confirm that the Indian version ( available on flipkart or Lenovo store ) has sli ???
> Also I think Lenovo updated graphics drivers for win8.1
> Thanks in advance



Only one version is available the basic one. Without ssd and sli.


----------



## acer~ (Nov 1, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Only one version is available the basic one. Without ssd and sli.



thanx, is it worth the 80K ??? Now that it does not have sli


----------



## dr.manoj (Nov 1, 2013)

xzibit21 said:


> Any idea on what to do now guys. Please help.



I guess you have tried the obvious things.. Contacting the customer care is the only option available I guess


----------



## $hadow (Nov 1, 2013)

Ah got the additional warranty  waiting for the products now.


----------



## udit247 (Nov 2, 2013)

acer~ said:


> Did you hear , I think Lenovo has updated the drivers for Windows 8.1 Y500 / Y400 - Y510p Y410p Geforce SLI fix - Windows 8.1 : SuggestALaptopsource



Thanks for letting us know about the update for VBIOS



acer~ said:


> thanx, is it worth the 80K ??? Now that it does not have sli



It depends on you whether you will be using this much power or not but this model is a VFM at this price range.



$hadow said:


> Ah got the additional warranty  waiting for the products now.



Good for you!


----------



## manu07.sharma (Nov 2, 2013)

guys i am going to buy this laptop today !! will let u know what deal i can crack !! few random ques in my mind !!

--> is the 5000 worth acc free offer from lenovo still on bcz on lenovo site n even every dealer is saying it is still on ,
and if it is still on what all i have to do to get coupon code n redeem them on lenovo site !

-->how do i have to check the model i am getting is having 755m n snaptics touchpad beacause everyone in this forum says this model along with anti glare display is best !!

--> anyone can suggest good place to buy this lappy in  *Delhi* either in wazirpur or nehru place , the shop giving best price n offer !!

please reply me soon !! i am urgent need of ur help guys !!


----------



## $hadow (Nov 2, 2013)

acer~ said:


> thanx, is it worth the 80k ??? Now that it does not have sli



single 755m is more powerful than 660m.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone using screengurad for our Y510p ?

Any known good brands ?


----------



## podanimesh (Nov 3, 2013)

can anyone please confirm whether Lenovo is giving Synaptics or Elan Touchpad lately.. I went to lenovo store the display piece has synaptics one and he said you will get the same if you buy from us at 75k and another store is offering at 71k but i am unsure about the touchpad.. what to do?


----------



## Aerrow (Nov 3, 2013)

podanimesh said:


> can anyone please confirm whether Lenovo is giving Synaptics or Elan Touchpad lately.. I went to lenovo store the display piece has synaptics one and he said you will get the same if you buy from us at 75k and another store is offering at 71k but i am unsure about the touchpad.. what to do?



No more elan. Go ahead. In any case if u happen to get an elan pad, you will get it replaced asap.


----------



## podanimesh (Nov 3, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> No more elan. Go ahead. In any case if u happen to get an elan pad, you will get it replaced asap.



ok thanks mate.. will get it on Monday since the store is closed today.. is the price good or should it be less.


----------



## udit247 (Nov 3, 2013)

manu07.sharma said:


> guys i am going to buy this laptop today !! will let u know what deal i can crack !! few random ques in my mind !!
> 
> --> is the 5000 worth acc free offer from lenovo still on bcz on lenovo site n even every dealer is saying it is still on ,
> and if it is still on what all i have to do to get coupon code n redeem them on lenovo site !
> ...



1). The offer is still going on.
2). You can check GPU and Touchpad only through Device Manager. All the Y510P in India has GT755M GPU and the recent ones around the world has Glossy Screen but it doesn't matter much. Color reproduction and sharpness in glossy screens are much better the only problem is reflections in bright lights.
3). You can try @ Digitus Electronics, Nehru Place...They offered me very good price on this laptop back in Aug.

*Wishing you all (with family) a very happy and prosperous Diwali...*


----------



## manu07.sharma (Nov 3, 2013)

udit247 said:


> 1). The offer is still going on.
> 2). You can check GPU and Touchpad only through Device Manager. All the Y510P in India has GT755M GPU and the recent ones around the world has Glossy Screen but it doesn't matter much. Color reproduction and sharpness in glossy screens are much better the only problem is reflections in bright lights.
> 3). You can try @ Digitus Electronics, Nehru Place...They offered me very good price on this laptop back in Aug.
> 
> *Wishing you all (with family) a very happy and prosperous Diwali...*


thanxx a ton bro for ur help !! i have purchased the lappy n got a glossy display , n it isnt bad anyhow !! but i have got elan touchpad . though it is working absolutely fine but still for future i wont any hassel with it . so i will be calling lenovo next week n get it replaced with snaptics 1 !!
*Happy diwali to u all *


----------



## udit247 (Nov 3, 2013)

manu07.sharma said:


> thanxx a ton bro for ur help !! i have purchased the lappy n got a glossy display , n it isnt bad anyhow !! but i have got elan touchpad . though it is working absolutely fine but still for future i wont any hassel with it . so i will be calling lenovo next week n get it replaced with snaptics 1 !!
> *Happy diwali to u all *



Even I have got Elan touchpad and with the latest drivers for Windows 8.1 its working perfectly fine and didn't bother to change it since I have got 3 years warranty and I believe it will work just fine for years to come! I don't like new gadgets to get repaired...


----------



## podanimesh (Nov 4, 2013)

finally got my beast it has synaptics touchpad.. can anyone tell me how to enable edge scrolling. i couldnt find it in settings..


----------



## iamzero (Nov 4, 2013)

hey guys,

just bought the laptop for 78k...it has 2 partitions of 800gb and 200gb..can anyone tell me how to go about initializing everything. what things would you check for once done and what things to update, windows and everything else.

hey guys,

i have got the elan touchpad and well fpr me scrolling is not working at all. i have tried updating to the latest drivers, and still multiscrolling is not working. i am fedup of trying but not working. i dont want to end up going in the service center or giving my new lappy away the very next day. any help? anyone who has solved the issue with these elan touchpad, multiscrolling is not working, any pi e of advises?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Nov 5, 2013)

iamzero said:


> hey guys,
> 
> just bought the laptop for 78k...it has 2 partitions of 800gb and 200gb..can anyone tell me how to go about initializing everything. what things would you check for once done and what things to update, windows and everything else.
> 
> ...




you are probably just doing it wrong...
even i used to have trouble in the starting..... now it works great...!


----------



## udit247 (Nov 5, 2013)

Well today I have received my last item and this completes my do store order! and to my surprise I have received W870 Wireless headphones instead of W770, may be because its out of stock for some time...


----------



## $hadow (Nov 6, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Well today I have received my last item and this completes my do store order! and to my surprise I have received W870 Wireless headphones instead of W770, may be because its out of stock for some time...



Good for you


----------



## iamzero (Nov 6, 2013)

hey guys,

i dont know how it is fixed but it worked after updating the drivers using the default windows tool. and its working smooth.

1)can anyone tell me how to create a recovery drive for my windows 8 using dvd's. i am having a set of dvd's and would like to use them for creating recovery disks if more than one is needed. can anyone guide me for this. i have copied the drivers and apps that were in lenovo os partition already. Anyone can guide me so that i can do it perfectly.with lenovo one click software it was showing as 16gb and i guess that cant be done with dvd's. i liked that HP recovery tool that created a set of dvd's 

Also is there like anything only 1 recovery partition can be created.  is it present already or we have to create one?

2)Also guide me on how to create more than 3 partitions. only 3 partitions are allowed at present.

3)That mcafee thing is also irritating me. it keeps on showing the real time status off, tried the utility as well. ANy steps for that?

4)any other things that you performed which i might be missing, this is my first lappy, sow ant to take care of every thing.

5) how do i check for my windows 8 key?


----------



## udit247 (Nov 6, 2013)

iamzero said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i dont know how it is fixed but it worked after updating the drivers using the default windows tool. and its working smooth.
> 
> ...



1). Only hard drive can be used for taking backup using OneKey Recovery software, Use your portable HDD if you have one (Gone are the days of CD/DVD's). OneKey Recovery is a very good software and it takes complete backup of the partition in which Windows is installed, so customize your Windows according to yourself including uninstallation of crap and updating to latest software/driver etc. before taking the backup.

2). Partitions can be modified/created using Disk Management but remember you don't mess with the recovery partitions otherwise OneKey Recovery won't work.

3). You still have that crap. Get some good Antivirus/Internet Security solution like Norton/Avast.

4). Take care of your lappy because you have spent more than you ever will on your GF!!

5). You can use RW-Everything to get the serial from BIOS (ACPI table tab>MSDM table tab), read more from here.


----------



## iamzero (Nov 6, 2013)

udit247 said:


> 1). Only hard drive can be used for taking backup using OneKey Recovery software, Use your portable HDD if you have one (Gone are the days of CD/DVD's). OneKey Recovery is a very good software and it takes complete backup of the partition in which Windows is installed, so customize your Windows according to yourself including uninstallation of crap and updating to latest software/driver etc. before taking the backup.
> 
> 2). Partitions can be modified/created using Disk Management but remember you don't mess with the recovery partitions otherwise OneKey Recovery won't work.
> 
> ...



1) Ill have to buy one portable hdd, can i create asay a 30gb partition on that portable hdd and create the recovery backup there? I was thinking to buy a32gb usb 3.0 flash drive for that purpose and keep it separate and safe!

2) Thanks again, few more doubts! The lappy came with 2 partitions with one default of lenovo and the other of windows 8, so i just create one extra partition of 390gb in another drive. how can i make sure that recovery partition is not affected?

3)will remove mcafee pretty soon, but did it caused the same problem to you as well?

4&5) thanks

6)in your dogear promotion did you get the ticket immediately after registering for the offer, in my diwali offer i have not got the ticket and its 2 days. i did registered and it went through properly a a message was displayed thanks for your registration.


----------



## dr.manoj (Nov 6, 2013)

iamzero said:


> 6)in your dogear promotion did you get the ticket immediately after registering for the offer, in my diwali offer i have not got the ticket and its 2 days. i did registered and it went through properly a a message was displayed thanks for your registration.



Immediately?!?! Dude it took 45 days after registration to get my coupon code.. And 22 days since i got the coupon and ordered some stuff.. Part of it is yet to be even dispatched by Lenovo...


----------



## iamzero (Nov 7, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> Immediately?!?! Dude it took 45 days after registration to get my coupon code.. And 22 days since i got the coupon and ordered some stuff.. Part of it is yet to be even dispatched by Lenovo...



actually i am talking about the TICKET that we get. actually when i registered for ADP i got ticket immediately but no ticket yet for this diwali offer. i was asking if you got the TICKET immediately or not.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 7, 2013)

iamzero said:


> actually i am talking about the TICKET that we get. actually when i registered for ADP i got ticket immediately but no ticket yet for this diwali offer. i was asking if you got the TICKET immediately or not.


You registered for two different offers right.  One for adp and another for Deewali offer. I hope you knew it that there are two different pages for registration. And as far as redemption offer is concerned it is going to be given by nsdl. So look out for a mail from them.


----------



## iamzero (Nov 7, 2013)

$hadow said:


> You registered for two different offers right.  One for adp and another for Deewali offer. I hope you knew it that there are two different pages for registration. And as far as redemption offer is concerned it is going to be given by nsdl. So look out for a mail from them.



yep i did with 2 different pages, the thing i am saying is i got the ticket for adp one immediately but have not got the ticket for the diwali offer yet.the number of diali offer always comes busy and when i enter my serial number it says registered.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 7, 2013)

iamzero said:


> yep i did with 2 different pages, the thing i am saying is i got the ticket for adp one immediately but have not got the ticket for the diwali offer yet.the number of diali offer always comes busy and when i enter my serial number it says registered.



and you got any email from NSDL??


----------



## udit247 (Nov 8, 2013)

iamzero said:


> 1) Ill have to buy one portable hdd, can i create asay a 30gb partition on that portable hdd and create the recovery backup there? I was thinking to buy a32gb usb 3.0 flash drive for that purpose and keep it separate and safe!
> 
> 2) Thanks again, few more doubts! The lappy came with 2 partitions with one default of lenovo and the other of windows 8, so i just create one extra partition of 390gb in another drive. how can i make sure that recovery partition is not affected?
> 
> ...



1). Yes HDD partitions are supported but I am not very sure about Pen Drive support, you can try for yourself to find out.

2). All the hidden partitions (Not visible in the File Explorer) are recovery partitions and you can safely play with the visible ones.

3). No it didn't caused such problems to me. As far as I can remember its a 30 day trial version.

6). Patience is a virtue, As far as I can remember you will receive your successful submission email within few days and it will take 15+ days to receive the vouchers.



dr.manoj said:


> Immediately?!?! Dude it took 45 days after registration to get my coupon code.. And 22 days since i got the coupon and ordered some stuff.. Part of it is yet to be even dispatched by Lenovo...



Haha...truely said!


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2013)

Alright guys this is going to sound weird but I have to ask this. How did you guys know that the laptop is full charged.  I am asking this coz mine has only run about 30 hours on battery as of now  .  So when did the led exactly stop blinking?


----------



## iamzero (Nov 8, 2013)

6). Patience is a virtue, As far as I can remember you will receive your successful submission email within few days and it will take 15+ days to receive the vouchers.

i have not got any email from anyone yet. I just got the message on my screen when i click  on submit of thank you for registering and after that no email or message. i asked my friend who did in do gear offer and he said as soon as he clicked on submit, he got a message of some registration.



$hadow said:


> and you got any email from NSDL??



NO I HAVE NOT. I have no point of contact as well since that number always comes busy.

Quote Originally Posted by dr.manoj View Post
Immediately?!?! Dude it took 45 days after registration to get my coupon code.. And 22 days since i got the coupon and ordered some stuff.. Part of it is yet to be even dispatched by Lenovo...

I am not saying about coupon code, i am saying about registration/ticket id.


----------



## dr.manoj (Nov 8, 2013)

iamzero said:


> I am not saying about coupon code, i am saying about registration/ticket id.



I got an email with the ticket no. almost immediately after registering on the site...


----------



## shrenik007 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,
    Can someone tell me a good place to buy Lenovo Idepad Y510P at Mumbai?


----------



## iamzero (Nov 8, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> I got an email with the ticket no. almost immediately after registering on the site...



yes thats my issue of concern..i have not anything like that yet..what to do? who to contact? any help will be appreciated when i check in that registration form by entering my serial number it shows the serial number is already registered with is..wht should i do?? i guess i cant register again?


----------



## dr.manoj (Nov 8, 2013)

iamzero said:


> yes thats my issue of concern..i have not anything like that yet..what to do? who to contact? any help will be appreciated when i check in that registration form by entering my serial number it shows the serial number is already registered with is..wht should i do?? i guess i cant register again?



Dumb question but it needs to be asked; Did you check your spam folder for the mail?


----------



## iamzero (Nov 8, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> Dumb question but it needs to be asked; Did you check your spam folder for the mail?



yeah of course


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Alright guys this is going to sound weird but I have to ask this. How did you guys know that the laptop is full charged.  I am asking this coz mine has only run about 30 hours on battery as of now  .  So when did the led exactly stop blinking?



Help anyone.....


----------



## udit247 (Nov 8, 2013)

shrenik007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can someone tell me a good place to buy Lenovo Idepad Y510P at Mumbai?



Only 5 posts since 2006, you seems to be a busiest person here.



$hadow said:


> Help anyone.....



You get 30 hours of battery backup on your Y510P, thats simply amazing what have you done to it.
Well battery is fully charged when LED stops blinking or when it shows 100% in Windows.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Only 5 posts since 2006, you seems to be a busiest person here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By 30 hours I meant overall I have used it till date not on a single charge and never full charged it so know i want to know how to know that it is fully charged.


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I am getting the Y510P for 71K on Snapdeal.com

Lenovo Ideapad Y510 Series (59-390016) Laptop (4th Generation Intel Core i7-4700MQ- 8 GB RAM- 1 TB HDD- 15.6 Inches- Windows 8- 2GB NVIDIA GT 750 N14P-GT1 Graphics) (Dusk Black) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com

Is this a good deal ?, also I am a bit skeptical about ordering such an expensive product online, so I wanted know how many of you guys have ordered laptops online ?, Is this website SNAPDEAL.COM reliable ?

Thanks,
Abhijit


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am getting the Y510P for 71K on Snapdeal.com
> 
> ...


Snapdeal is a big NO from my side. There are very few people who trust snapdeal. Many times it had already goofed up with delayed delivery and even delivery of wrong item. So no from my side mate.


----------



## udit247 (Nov 9, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am getting the Y510P for 71K on Snapdeal.com
> 
> ...



Its a very good deal you are getting and I think Snapdeal is a good site as I have ordered some products from there and never faced any issues.


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 9, 2013)

Thats the Y510 not Y510p. It doesn't have the Full HD screen of the p version, so the lower cost.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 9, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Alright guys this is going to sound weird but I have to ask this. How did you guys know that the laptop is full charged.  I am asking this coz mine has only run about 30 hours on battery as of now  .  So when did the led exactly stop blinking?



I think the battery won't charge more than 60% (by default). After that it uses direct AC power. So it never fully charges. It's a feature in Lenovo energy management.


----------



## dr.manoj (Nov 9, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I think the battery won't charge more than 60% (by default). After that it uses direct AC power. So it never fully charges. It's a feature in Lenovo energy management.



You can change that to the max battery life mode in which the battery charges to full... That said my battery never charged to full ever.. It would stop charging at 99% with the battery icon reading '99%, charging'..

I contacted customer care for this and they asked me to do a battery gauge reset.. Based on previous reading, and some comments here i decided not to risk doing that... In the last 2 days though my battery has shown full charge, but the wear level is now 4%...


----------



## GhostRecon (Nov 9, 2013)

Ordered the Non-SLI version with 24 GB SSD M.2 cache drive, DVD ROM and nVidia GT750M from US Lenovo Site. The price is good but the waiting time is huge!


----------



## $hadow (Nov 9, 2013)

GhostRecon said:


> Ordered the Non-SLI version with 24 GB SSD M.2 cache drive, DVD ROM and nVidia GT750M from US Lenovo Site. The price is good but the waiting time is huge!



What price did you pay??  And 4700M??


----------



## udit247 (Nov 9, 2013)

SlashDK said:


> Thats the Y510 not Y510p. It doesn't have the Full HD screen of the p version, so the lower cost.



No, they have forgotten to write "P" in the model name but its a Y510P because they have correctly mentioned its model number ie. 59390016


----------



## Vyom (Nov 9, 2013)

So, is this laptop still the best beast around for around 70k?
I am planning to recommend to a friend, who wants a laptop for mainly stuff like Video Editing on Adobe Premiere.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 9, 2013)

Vyom said:


> So, is this laptop still the best beast around for around 70k?
> I am planning to recommend to a friend, who wants a laptop for mainly stuff like Video Editing on Adobe Premiere.



Absolutely just ask hin to go for it. A vfm at this price point.


----------



## DPYBROS (Nov 10, 2013)

GhostRecon said:


> Ordered the Non-SLI version with 24 GB SSD M.2 cache drive, DVD ROM and nVidia GT750M from US Lenovo Site. The price is good but the waiting time is huge!



How did you order it from US? Do they ship to India or are you getting it shipped to US then bring it to India?
And what about the warranty, is Lenovo giving international warranty in India?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anirbanhere (Nov 10, 2013)

Just wanted to share this, some of you might know this already !
Started playing Tomb Raider, 9 pm with Core Temp on to moniter CPU core temps. After one hour of play saw that 3 cores reached 99 Celsius and the left side was burning hot (untouchable for more than 3 sec). But whenever I play, I like to play long hours. So I switched off the computer removed the ultrabay slot of DVD burner and switched back on again.
After that I played for like 5-6 hours and the core temps never crossed 95 celsius (not even one). And all of this was done without the use of a cooling pad.
So I think this is a good option for summer long gaming marathons. (Anyway 'Winter is Coming').


----------



## Akash Nandi (Nov 10, 2013)

anirbanhere said:


> Just wanted to share this, some of you might know this already !
> Started playing Tomb Raider, 9 pm with Core Temp on to moniter CPU core temps. After one hour of play saw that 3 cores reached 99 Celsius and the left side was burning hot (untouchable for more than 3 sec). But whenever I play, I like to play long hours. So I switched off the computer removed the ultrabay slot of DVD burner and switched back on again.
> After that I played for like 5-6 hours and the core temps never crossed 95 celsius (not even one). And all of this was done without the use of a cooling pad.
> So I think this is a good option for summer long gaming marathons. (Anyway 'Winter is Coming').



kindly stop doing that. once you keep your bay drive open... dust will start accumulating all over your PCI-E and before you know it... it will cause some serious warranty voidable damage.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 10, 2013)

anirbanhere said:


> Just wanted to share this, some of you might know this already !
> Started playing Tomb Raider, 9 pm with Core Temp on to moniter CPU core temps. After one hour of play saw that 3 cores reached 99 Celsius and the left side was burning hot (untouchable for more than 3 sec). But whenever I play, I like to play long hours. So I switched off the computer removed the ultrabay slot of DVD burner and switched back on again.
> After that I played for like 5-6 hours and the core temps never crossed 95 celsius (not even one). And all of this was done without the use of a cooling pad.
> So I think this is a good option for summer long gaming marathons. (Anyway 'Winter is Coming').



Why not get a cooling pad for it and a good one not to mention.


----------



## GhostRecon (Nov 12, 2013)

$hadow said:


> What price did you pay?? And 4700M??



$889.00 + $71.12 (California State Tax - For states like Texas/Oregon/Washington, it'd be much less) = $960.12 (Roughly 59K INR at the time of purchase) under Barnes and Noble discount. About the processor it's usual 4700MQ. Sorry for the typo.



DPYBROS said:


> How did you order it from US? Do they ship to India or are you getting it shipped to US then bring it to India?
> And what about the warranty, is Lenovo giving international warranty in India?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I am currently in the US . No they don't ship internationally. But if you have some friend or relative returning from the US, you can ask him/her to bring one for you. It'd be a great deal. About warranty, I checked with Lenovo Support. They mentioned that it has 1 yr of international warranty.

In case you are planning something like this, logon to Lenovo Barnes and noble gold site though this url - *shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/contro...ovo:EnterStdAffinity?affinity=barnesnoblegold

It's mainly for students, but they don't check or ask for any verification..


----------



## aattumama (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey guys,
I'm planning on purchasing the dual gt750 model from the States (got an uncle to get it for me). I've got a couple of questions:
1) Using the ultrabay I can replace a graphic card for a dvd drive right? Where can I purchase this ultrabay dvd drive here in India?
2) Silly question, but if I've got no dvd drive on my laptop, how do i play games which require a cd/dvd to run? I plan on connecting a mouse, a cooling pad and an external keyboard, so I wont have any slots for an external dvd drive, right?


----------



## anirbanhere (Nov 13, 2013)

Well I have got a problem which I think is more of a Windows 8 problem than y510 problem :-
Sometimes my Lappy boots up with a different user account than mine, though the name is same there are no shortcuts in desktop or start menu. 
But when i restart it logs on automatically the admin user account which is mine by default. STRANGE !!!
And there is only one user account (which is the administrator).

Could you suggest some good cooling pads? First and foremost requirement is that it has to be slim!!! 





$hadow said:


> Why not get a cooling pad for it and a good one not to mention.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2013)

anirbanhere said:


> Well I have got a problem which I think is more of a Windows 8 problem than y510 problem :-
> Sometimes my Lappy boots up with a different user account than mine, though the name is same there are no shortcuts in desktop or start menu.
> But when i restart it logs on automatically the admin user account which is mine by default. STRANGE !!!
> And there is only one user account (which is the administrator).
> ...


Cooler Master Notpal X3 - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com I am using this. 
And the condition you mentioned is strange I haven't experienced anything like this.


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 14, 2013)

anirbanhere said:


> *Well I have got a problem which I think is more of a Windows 8 problem than y510 problem :-
> Sometimes my Lappy boots up with a different user account than mine, though the name is same there are no shortcuts in desktop or start menu.
> But when i restart it logs on automatically the admin user account which is mine by default. STRANGE !!!
> And there is only one user account (which is the administrator).*
> ...



Happened to me once!!! Don't think it's serious... if it happens again, will have to search for an answer...
As for a cooling pad I would recommend Deepcool Multi Core X6 - Deepcool: Flipkart.com


----------



## xzibit21 (Nov 15, 2013)

Guys i still haven't received a working e-voucher of the diwali offer . The one i received was invalid and i couldn't use it . I've written loads of emails and called the customer care a lot of times but there has been no response yet. None of the mails have been replied to and i always get vague answers on the calls . They take the ticket id of the mails and say that they'll forward it to the concerned dept. but nothing has been done so far. The main Diwali Offer helpline is absolutely useless , they make you wait for at least 10-15 mins and then the line disconnects . Any ideas as to what to do now?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2013)

xzibit21 said:


> Guys i still haven't received a working e-voucher of the diwali offer . The one i received was invalid and i couldn't use it . I've written loads of emails and called the customer care a lot of times but there has been no response yet. None of the mails have been replied to and i always get vague answers on the calls . They take the ticket id of the mails and say that they'll forward it to the concerned dept. but nothing has been done so far. The main Diwali Offer helpline is absolutely useless , they make you wait for at least 10-15 mins and then the line disconnects . Any ideas as to what to do now?



Invalid e vouchers this is bad on the part of Lenovo but how did you came to know that the voucher is invalid? Sometimes the word may also be written incorrectly so have you tried all possible combinations.
or else call this number 022-40174686


----------



## anirbanhere (Nov 15, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Happened to me once!!! Don't think it's serious... if it happens again, will have to search for an answer...
> As for a cooling pad I would recommend Deepcool Multi Core X6 - Deepcool: Flipkart.com


I found out about the problem, its pretty weird though. If you change your password to blank (no password) this tends to happen. Fixed this by providing a pass in the admin account.
& thank you and $hadow for the cooler recommendation but the point is that they have to be slim. I have to travel a lot !


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 16, 2013)

anirbanhere said:


> I found out about the problem, its pretty weird though. If you change your password to blank (no password) this tends to happen. Fixed this by providing a pass in the admin account.
> & thank you and $hadow for the cooler recommendation but the point is that they have to be slim. I have to travel a lot !



Hmmm, that doesn't seem to be the case for me as I have had a password to my account from the start... Anyway, nothing serious for me as it happened just once and that too a couple of weeks ago... 
Anyway, hope you find your cooling pad soon!!!


----------



## $hadow (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I am using password from the first day and this problem is not yet seen by me. And the cooling pad I mentioned is fit for travelling and do check out the one mentioned by powerhoney


----------



## iamzero (Nov 16, 2013)

I am on the same boat for lenovo diwali offer, i did not get my ticket id yet and have mailed and called everywhere, nothing except forwarding your concern.

Hey guys, i have a question on how to set nvidia graphics card on battery as well.. I AM PLAYING NFS RUN AND IT KEEPS ON PLAYING ON INTEL CARD UNTIL I Connect my battery. I have checked and set 3d settigns and physx viewer in nvidia to gt755m but still whenever i play on battery it always uses the intel one. Also set the default as nvidia and power mode to high performance.


----------



## sbnaul (Nov 16, 2013)

xzibit21 said:


> Guys i still haven't received a working e-voucher of the diwali offer . The one i received was invalid and i couldn't use it . I've written loads of emails and called the customer care a lot of times but there has been no response yet. None of the mails have been replied to and i always get vague answers on the calls . They take the ticket id of the mails and say that they'll forward it to the concerned dept. but nothing has been done so far. The main Diwali Offer helpline is absolutely useless , they make you wait for at least 10-15 mins and then the line disconnects . Any ideas as to what to do now?



If u are talking about mytra then dont put the coupon code under gift codes... Instead just buy a few stuffs and after you hit place order, apply coupon would come... Just put it there...


----------



## iamzero (Nov 16, 2013)

Few more doubts:

1)My laptop turns itself off when battery remains is 6%, is this happening with you all, how to fix it?
2)I have seen you guys talking about playing games at low, medium or high settings, how do you configure that?
3)How much battery backup you guys get, i get around 2.30hrs only.
4)How to check display type and resolution?
5)Do you guys play games by removing the battery and connecting it to power? Or keep the battery on and plug it in, is it safe to remove battery and play?
6)How to check battery wear level?

The other one is:
Hey guys, i have a question on how to set nvidia graphics card on battery as well.. I AM PLAYING NFS RUN AND IT KEEPS ON PLAYING ON INTEL CARD UNTIL I Connect my battery. I have checked and set 3d settigns and physx viewer in nvidia to gt755m but still whenever i play on battery it always uses the intel one. Also set the default as nvidia and power mode to high performance.

Thanks again, thanks for all the help that you do!


----------



## Aerrow (Nov 16, 2013)

iamzero said:


> Few more doubts:
> 
> 1)My laptop turns itself off when battery remains is 6%, is this happening with you all, how to fix it?
> 2)I have seen you guys talking about playing games at low, medium or high settings, how do you configure that?
> ...



1)I use a y500 and it turns off somewhere below 10 percent. Could be the same with 510.
2)I guess geforce experience can help with game settings. 
3) battery life is pretty much the same for me. I guess that's as far as it goes on a gaming laptop.  
4)you can check resolution under control panel>display.


----------



## zacfx05 (Nov 17, 2013)

can somebody please add a word about the webcam quality. yes for skyping


----------



## anirbanhere (Nov 17, 2013)

zacfx05 said:


> can somebody please add a word about the webcam quality. yes for skyping


In my opinion the webcam is below standard, produces grainy images and streams very bad quality video.


----------



## iamzero (Nov 17, 2013)

can someone answer all of them, i need to find answers really quick!


iamzero said:


> Few more doubts:
> 
> 1)My laptop turns itself off when battery remains is 6%, is this happening with you all, how to fix it?
> 2)I have seen you guys talking about playing games at low, medium or high settings, how do you configure that?
> ...


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 17, 2013)

I just bought the laptop. Can someone tell me how to turn of the backlight? I know it sounds silly but can't find any way to do it. Even google's not helping. There is no option in Windows Mobility Centre.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2013)

Fn + left side of space bar.


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks. Can't believe I missed it. Pressed almost every key with fn.


----------



## manukoleth (Nov 18, 2013)

iamzero said:


> Few more doubts:
> 
> 1)My laptop turns itself off when battery remains is 6%, is this happening with you all, how to fix it?
> 2)I have seen you guys talking about playing games at low, medium or high settings, how do you configure that?
> ...



First and foremost let me say that I am no expert and second most of the questions you asked are directly related to software and not hardware.

1) You could make it to as low as 1% (not less) in the Power Options>Change Plan Settings>Change Advanced power settings>Battery>Critical Battery Level Make the levels to 1 from 6.

2) If I am not wrong the settings are not with the laptop but with the game. You can choose the settings from the game by adjusting various graphics options within the game.

3) What more can you expect from a 6 cell Battery with an Intel 4th gen processor and an Nvidia 750 ( close to 113 Watts). Check for 9 cell and you will get a better backup or switch to power saver mode (not recommended).

4) I didn't get the question. What display type?? Are you saying about screen resolution?? It can be set by right clicking on the desktop.

5) I don't know about others but unless you have a power backup (online may be) system do not and do not take out you batteries. With the kind of read/write happening while playing games with a power outage your hard disk would be going fries. After all what is the point? If it is more battery life you are planning! Not with this laptop at least not at this configuration and gaming.

6) There is a battery checkup software within the laptop. Lenovo power management software which would give an Idea about the health of you battery.

7) This is a problem with Lenovo y510p as it underclocks while on battery and gaming. I don't know whether it switches to integrated graphics! Haven't checked. I think others can answer it better!


----------



## zacfx05 (Nov 18, 2013)

anirbanhere said:


> In my opinion the webcam is below standard, produces grainy images and streams very bad quality video.



Thanks mate

Guys how future proof is this, precisely for casual gaming, and occasional video and photo editing will this serve for 2-5 year's. 

How much does the laptop and charger together weigh


----------



## $hadow (Nov 18, 2013)

zacfx05 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Guys how future proof is this, precisely for casual gaming, and occasional video and photo editing will this serve for 2-5 year's.
> 
> How much does the laptop and charger together weigh


More than 3.5kg approx.


----------



## zacfx05 (Nov 18, 2013)

$hadow said:


> More than 3.5kg approx.


  ............


----------



## $hadow (Nov 18, 2013)

The weight on the box of the laptop mentioned something about 4kg.


----------



## manu07.sharma (Nov 18, 2013)

guys i have purchased my laptop 2 nov for 75000/- on on same day i have seen 3 major issues

-> touchpad was working horribly when laptop was plugged in
-> hard disk was producing noise when copying data
-> fan was producing chirrping kind of noise 

then i have logged a complaint for replacing hard disk , i cant get that replaced beacuse i was out of town

after 2-3 days fan was producing lot of noise then i logged complaint for replacing fan . today that is 18 nov 2013 engg came and replaced my fan and after replacing he said 1 ram ( 4gb ) out of 2 was not working and he gave me ram in hand and said to file complaint online
now my laptops has become a crap bcz 

-> touchap is not working at all he said touch pad and keyboard will be fixed after recovery
-> keyboard is not working at all
-> 1 ram is not working at all
->hard disk is producing noise
-> fan issues have also not been fixed after replacement

i have asked for replacement and mailed lenovo regarding this along with all complaint no and scanned pics of all my bill n serial no n all . i just wanted to know if i dont get replacement from here were should i go next , and how much will they take for replacing this !!


----------



## udit247 (Nov 19, 2013)

zacfx05 said:


> How much does the laptop and charger together weigh



Around 3 Kg (Laptop=2.7Kg+Adaptor=350g)



iamzero said:


> Few more doubts:
> 
> 1)My laptop turns itself off when battery remains is 6%, is this happening with you all, how to fix it?
> 2)I have seen you guys talking about playing games at low, medium or high settings, how do you configure that?
> ...



All your questions are answered in detail by manukoleth but I would like to clarify question 7...
The battery in Y510P is not powerful enough to power 45W Core i7 and 50W GT755M so to save the long life of Li-Po battery it (GT755M) automatically goes into low power mode when on battery. Its a gaming laptop and not an Ultrabook!


----------



## Akash Nandi (Nov 21, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Around 3 Kg (Laptop=2.7Kg+Adaptor=350g)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gt 750m is a 33-35W card.. 755 will be around 2W more...

but yes... you are right about the battery. its not powerful enough to supply enough power to both.


----------



## anirbanhere (Nov 21, 2013)

Guys just got a sms saying:
Dear customer find your Lenovo Diwali offer code MY******a. Please redeem urgently.

What needs to be done now to redeem the offer? Pls help.


----------



## udit247 (Nov 21, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> gt 750m is a 33-35W card.. 755 will be around 2W more...
> 
> but yes... you are right about the battery. its not powerful enough to supply enough power to both.



Both the cards are having wattage around 50 according to Techpowerup, check here


----------



## Akash Nandi (Nov 22, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Both the cards are having wattage around 50 according to Techpowerup, check here



i read on some tech site with gt 750m and 760m being discussed in great detail.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Nov 23, 2013)

guys check the lenovo dostore...
I found y510p with core i5-4200m...
IdeaPad Y510p (Dusk Black) - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store
the price is 69490/- .. I think locally it might be around 62k... I could not find this model on flipkart..maybe its just launched in india...
^Sorry for any typos... Using mobile...


----------



## $hadow (Nov 23, 2013)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> guys check the lenovo dostore...
> I found y510p with core i5-4200m...
> IdeaPad Y510p (Dusk Black) - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store
> the price is 69490/- .. I think locally it might be around 62k... I could not find this model on flipkart..maybe its just launched in india...
> ^Sorry for any typos... Using mobile...


This is the i5 version not i7. Big difference among the two.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Nov 23, 2013)

$hadow said:


> This is the i5 version not i7. Big difference among the two.


yes i know this is i5 version... I hope its atleast 15k cheaper than the i7 version...


----------



## anirbanhere (Nov 24, 2013)

Anyone found out a way to remap the Fn keys, like Fn+arrows controls volume and brightness remapped to something closer (not the whole keyboard apart). Like Fn+left arrow >> Fn+z and/or Fn+right arrow>>Fn+x. A mute button is also missing.
Such a lame keyboard setup  
Why is there no mute button? Its like telling your laptop to stfu but seems i cant anymore


----------



## podanimesh (Nov 25, 2013)

Finally received both ADP and Diwali code..


----------



## manukoleth (Nov 26, 2013)

iamzero said:


> Few more doubts:
> 
> 1)My laptop turns itself off when battery remains is 6%, is this happening with you all, how to fix it?




Use this command in the command prompt after running it is administrator mode (Run as administrator)

powercfg.exe /setdcvalueindex SCHEME_CURRENT SUB_BATTERY BATLEVELCRIT 1 

this would set the critical level to 1%. Please not that at 1% the PC would be in capable of hibernating properly.

also you can change "1" to any value  even "0". Guess this helps.


----------



## manukoleth (Nov 26, 2013)

manu07.sharma said:


> guys i have purchased my laptop 2 nov for 75000/- on on same day i have seen 3 major issues
> 
> -> touchpad was working horribly when laptop was plugged in
> -> hard disk was producing noise when copying data
> ...



Get a service report from the service centre and then file a DOA with lenovo. This should work.


----------



## yashxxx (Nov 28, 2013)

hey friends! should i get a y510p or is thr any new gaming lappy coming around dec-jan?
(budget 75k)


----------



## avirok (Nov 28, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> hey friends! should i get a y510p or is thr any new gaming lappy coming around dec-jan?
> (budget 75k)



Id like to know too....bcoz i was planning on buying it..


Also, did any1 run Assassin's creed 4 Black Flag and Battlefield 4 on y510p yet....if yes pls mention gpu performance,fps u get while playing and temps of cpu, gpu, etc..


----------



## Maverick03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Playing BF 4 multiplayer at 1080p High settings and no AA 
Fps- ~35-40
Temps  CPU- 80-90 C
              GPU - 81-83 C


----------



## avirok (Nov 29, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Playing BF 4 multiplayer at 1080p High settings and no AA
> Fps- ~35-40
> Temps  CPU- 80-90 C
> GPU - 81-83 C



Nice. This is with cooling pad or without? and why no AA? does the gpu performance decrease if enabled?
*********
Any1 tried AC4 or tried BF4 with different settings than above?


----------



## udit247 (Nov 29, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> hey friends! should i get a y510p or is thr any new gaming lappy coming around dec-jan?
> (budget 75k)



Y510P is VFM in this price range so go ahead and get it and I don't think any new laptop is coming which can beat Y510P



Maverick03 said:


> Playing BF 4 multiplayer at 1080p High settings and no AA
> Fps- ~35-40
> Temps  CPU- 80-90 C
> GPU - 81-83 C



Nice to know about it, currently I am playing NFS Rivals smoothly at Ultra Settings @ 1080p without any frame rate issue.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 30, 2013)

IdeaPad Y510p (Dusk Black) | Lenovo India | The DO Store

both laptops side by side
*www.thedostore.com/catalog/product_compare/index/


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 1, 2013)

thanx mate..


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 1, 2013)

Just need some suggestion regarding picking up the freebies worth 5k from the Do Store.  

Lenovo Diwali Offer.

I mean what to choose from - 

Lenovo Diwali Promo : Discount Coupons, Deals and Offer Online | Lenovo India | The DO Store


----------



## podanimesh (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi friends how much RAM are you getting. I am getting 8 GB installed and 5.99 GB usable. Hardware reserved is 2062 MB i think its more than normal.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2013)

Why guys there is no thread for Dell Inspiron 14z?


----------



## sandeepsingh (Dec 2, 2013)

guys did anybody ordered Lenovo w870 headset? 
if yes ... then can you provide your feedback and also how is the sound quality? will it be able to play heavy music (genre:metal) without any distortion?


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am really confused as i want to buy a cooling pad which actually works for our laptop. Anyone who is currently using a cooler please share your experiences.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 4, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> I am really confused as i want to buy a cooling pad which actually works for our laptop. Anyone who is currently using a cooler please share your experiences.



I am quite satisfied with my Deepcool Multi Core X6 - Deepcool: Flipkart.com

It does a decent enough job without creating much noise, has 4 fans and 3 modes!!! 
Also, you can't expect much from laptop coolers...


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 4, 2013)

Can you please check the temp numbers and how much of a difference it makes from without cooling pad..


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 4, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Can you please check the temp numbers and how much of a difference it makes from without cooling pad..



I would say it's about 5-7 degree celsius... Where a laptop cooler really shines is when you are using your laptop in your bed as the elevated surface helps in maintaining proper airflow... Otherwise, the vents could get blocked which hinders the cooling process... On a hard surface like a table, it is not of much use... 
Anyway, the Y500/510p has excellent cooling and so, if you are using it on a table, it's your call if you want the laptop cooler... For soft surfaces like a bed, it's a must-buy!!!


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 4, 2013)

Actually i keep it elevated and without providing ample space to vents while gaming i observe temps in 80s and with bf4 max temps have touched 90 for CPU and 85 for GPU. So anything which can keep them under 80 would be nice.. I will give this cooler a look..


----------



## manu07.sharma (Dec 4, 2013)

okay guys as because of many issued faced i filed for doa and got refund check today . apart from that i alos got 5000 voucher code today itself , so i wanna know should i redeem it , i know morally its not right but still after reedeeming it will i be liable for anything to lenovo !!


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 4, 2013)

^^Just go ahead and redeem it... It's not like they are gonna send FBI agents to apprehend you!!!  They will most probably be oblivious to their mistake, this being India!!!


----------



## diya.r (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey guys should i update to windows 8.1 on my y510p.   Cause some were saying not to as it affects nvidia graphic card  performance


----------



## $hadow (Dec 5, 2013)

Has any one updated to Windows 8.1.  Coz I am still holding back for a few more time before the update.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 5, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Has any one updated to Windows 8.1.  Coz I am still holding back for a few more time before the update.



Well, I updated to Windows 8.1 about a month back and haven't faced any problem... A couple of guys were facing some problem with the 2 finger tap for right click but I don't know a lot about it cause I don't use the touchpad... Moreover, for me, if I put two fingers on the touchpad and click it, then the context menu (the one that appears on right click) appears... Am guessing that's what the 2 finger tap (or rather click) does so everythings fine for me... No driver problems on Windows 8.1... I had some trouble setting up the dual GPU Bios setup as I flashed the wrong file first (The 750m one!!! Lol!!! ) but flshing the right file fixed it... 

Btw, I think the Mods should merge the Y500 and the Y510p threads!!!


----------



## $hadow (Dec 5, 2013)

Has anyone performed gauge reset??


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 5, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Has anyone performed gauge reset??



Nope... I think there's some problem with the gauge reset tool and read somewhere that people who resetted their battery gauge faced the problem of their laptop failing to charge their battery afterwards... Google it...


----------



## $hadow (Dec 5, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Nope... I think there's some problem with the gauge reset tool and read somewhere that people who resetted their battery gauge faced the problem of their laptop failing to charge their battery afterwards... Google it...



I talked lenovo rep on this and he told me that sir the only thing you need to do is a gauge reset.  And than your battery will last long since the backup time of my battery is just 2 hrs on normal usage and no gaming.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 5, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I talked lenovo rep on this and he told me that sir the only thing you need to do is a gauge reset.  And than your battery will last long since the backup time of my battery is just 2 hrs on normal usage and no gaming.



Hmmm... You can do it at your own risk... Better search for issues, if any, with the battery gauge reset tool first ... If none exist, you are good to go...


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 5, 2013)

Guys is notepal x3 good for our laptop? I think i should go for it..seen good reviews..


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 6, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Guys is notepal x3 good for our laptop? I think i should go for it..seen good reviews..



According to me, all laptop coolers have similar performances!!! Just don't expect miracles...  5-7 degrees of cooling at max... I get way better cooling by being in an AC room in summer or just cause the NE of our damn country gets extremely cold in winter!!!


----------



## Maverick03 (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol you are right... Well i just dont want to end up in a situation where i have spent my money and the product does nothing at all when it comes to serving the purpose..


----------



## udit247 (Dec 6, 2013)

Maverick03 said:


> Lol you are right... Well i just dont want to end up in a situation where i have spent my money and the product does nothing at all when it comes to serving the purpose..



Well it does serve its purpose if you use your laptop on soft surfaces like on bed as was mentioned earlier in these posts. You can go with Notepal L1 if you want VFM but AC room is the way to go in summers as was mentioned by PowerHoney since our country gets real hot in summers.



$hadow said:


> Has any one updated to Windows 8.1.  Coz I am still holding back for a few more time before the update.



I am already on Windows 8.1 with latest drivers and didn't find any issues, in fact Windows 8.1 has many improvements over Windows 8

@ Diya.R
It doesn't affect the performance if you are using the latest Windows 8.1 certified drivers.


----------



## cyberzero (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi, Just got ordered the y510p this morning under the doorbuster deals through barnes and nobles(thanks to GhostRecon for notifying me about it). I'm so excited about, when this lappy gonna come in my hands?. Love to play all the latest games in 1080p...also happy to join the forum.


----------



## dr.manoj (Dec 6, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I talked lenovo rep on this and he told me that sir the only thing you need to do is a gauge reset.  And than your battery will last long since the backup time of my battery is just 2 hrs on normal usage and no gaming.



I too was told the same thing by the Lenovo Service Rep.. My battery was not charging fully and the gauge would go from ~18% to 6% in one shot..
Somebody, Udit I think, had put up a note regarding the problems with the Y500 and the gauge reset. I found plenty on the net about this problem for the y500 but nothing for the y510p.. All said and done I did not do the reset but just did a manual calibration instead.. That solved my problem..
Please post your experience with the gauge reset if you do go ahead with it...


----------



## $hadow (Dec 6, 2013)

dr.manoj said:


> I too was told the same thing by the Lenovo Service Rep.. My battery was not charging fully and the gauge would go from ~18% to 6% in one shot..
> Somebody, Udit I think, had put up a note regarding the problems with the Y500 and the gauge reset. I found plenty on the net about this problem for the y500 but nothing for the y510p.. All said and done I did not do the reset but just did a manual calibration instead.. That solved my problem..
> Please post your experience with the gauge reset if you do go ahead with it...



Manual calliberation like what???


----------



## udit247 (Dec 7, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Manual calliberation like what???



To manually calibrate any Lithium Ion battery just fully charge it (100%) than fully discharge it (0-1%-Auto shutdown) than again fully charge it (100%) before use. Try to calibrate once a month or two to get most out of your battery.
I usually get 3.5+ hours of battery backup on Y510P on moderate use (No games, demanding task, movies) using Power Saver battery power plan and 65% brighness.

*@Shadow*

One off topic question for you...
I can see you are having iPad Mini and Nexus 7, so I would like to know which one is better because I am little confused between these two and do you think there are very less quality apps are available for Android tablets compared to iOS.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 7, 2013)

udit247 said:


> To manually calibrate any Lithium Ion battery just fully charge it (100%) than fully discharge it (0-1%-Auto shutdown) than again fully charge it (100%) before use. Try to calibrate once a month or two to get most out of your battery.
> I usually get 3.5+ hours of battery backup on Y510P on moderate use (No games, demanding task, movies) using Power Saver battery power plan and 65% brighness.
> 
> *@Shadow*
> ...



He he... That debate is going to go on forever... One piece of advice though... There's no jailbreak for ios 6.1.3 and above versions... So, you'll have trouble installing apps from unknown sources... I got lucky in the fact that my iPad Mini had ios 6.1.2... I think nowadays all iPads sold on FK have 6.1.3 or newer...


----------



## dr.manoj (Dec 7, 2013)

Did everybody get all their do gear offer stuff? I got the last of my stuff some 3 weeks ago.. I had ordered the w770 headphones and instead got the w870 ones. Someone had earlier mentioned the same.. Wanted to know if it is the same way for everyone.. Just idle curiosity on my part


----------



## $hadow (Dec 7, 2013)

udit247 said:


> To manually calibrate any Lithium Ion battery just fully charge it (100%) than fully discharge it (0-1%-Auto shutdown) than again fully charge it (100%) before use. Try to calibrate once a month or two to get most out of your battery.
> I usually get 3.5+ hours of battery backup on Y510P on moderate use (No games, demanding task, movies) using Power Saver battery power plan and 65% brighness.
> 
> *@Shadow*
> ...


Well initially I first bought I pad for myself but just after 3 months I just started disliking it. A very little customisations available for I OS.  Then I used my friend Nexus 7 and man it was fab.  I purchased it and now using it ever since. Gave the I pad to my sis on her birthday and she is happy.


----------



## udit247 (Dec 7, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> He he... That debate is going to go on forever... One piece of advice though... There's no jailbreak for ios 6.1.3 and above versions... So, you'll have trouble installing apps from unknown sources... I got lucky in the fact that my iPad Mini had ios 6.1.2... I think nowadays all iPads sold on FK have 6.1.3 or newer...



Oh that's a great info and you are lucky that you are on 6.1.2...thanks



$hadow said:


> Well initially I first bought I pad for myself but just after 3 months I just started disliking it. A very little customisations available for I OS.  Then I used my friend Nexus 7 and man it was fab.  I purchased it and now using it ever since. Gave the I pad to my sis on her birthday and she is happy.



Thanks, now I have made up my mind for Nexus 7 



dr.manoj said:


> Did everybody get all their do gear offer stuff? I got the last of my stuff some 3 weeks ago.. I had ordered the w770 headphones and instead got the w870 ones. Someone had earlier mentioned the same.. Wanted to know if it is the same way for everyone.. Just idle curiosity on my part



Yeah I got all the items and instead of W770 I also got W870 may be because it is out of stock for months.
But it is still very good offer for us


----------



## avirok (Dec 7, 2013)

Just 2 questions:

1> The lenovo gauge reset tool (which seems to have caused problems before)...can it be removed or do we need it for something else.
2> Does the laptop(Indian models) come with the 24GB SSD Cache already included? or is it extra? or only on on-Indian models?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 7, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Oh that's a great info and you are lucky that you are on 6.1.2...thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better get 2013 edition.

Alright guys still no use does the full discharge to full charge thing and the laptop again got stuck on 99% for more than half an hour.  So now what any suggestions??


----------



## udit247 (Dec 8, 2013)

avirok said:


> Just 2 questions:
> 
> 1> The lenovo gauge reset tool (which seems to have caused problems before)...can it be removed or do we need it for something else.
> 2> Does the laptop(Indian models) come with the 24GB SSD Cache already included? or is it extra? or only on on-Indian models?



1). Gauge reset tool is built in with Lenovo Energy Management software which has some other useful tools but if you don't want/use any of them you can remove it without any issues.

2). No Indian models doesn't come with this cache but if you want than you can import it from US.



$hadow said:


> Better get 2013 edition.
> 
> Alright guys still no use does the full discharge to full charge thing and the laptop again got stuck on 99% for more than half an hour.  So now what any suggestions??



Thanks mate..sure I will get 2013 edition, earlier I was thinking of 2012 model but dropped the idea!

Well I don't understand why your battery is not showing 100%. Mine shows 100% when fully charged...have you used gauge reset tool before? or is there any driver issue you got during upgrading to Windows 8.1


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Dec 18, 2013)

Now 77k on the dostore 

btw hi forum mates , i m from gujarat


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2013)

udit247 said:


> 1). Gauge reset tool is built in with Lenovo Energy Management software which has some other useful tools but if you don't want/use any of them you can remove it without any issues.
> 
> 2). No Indian models doesn't come with this cache but if you want than you can import it from US.
> 
> ...



I haven't yet updated to 8.1. And haven't yet even used gauge reset it is a known issue so why take chance. Contacted lenovo they said you should do gauge reset. Any idea what to do??


----------



## podanimesh (Dec 20, 2013)

PLEASE "DO NOT" do battery reset unless you want to replace the motherboard. I did it last week and since then i feel like going back. I have got them to order a new motherboard and hopefully it solves the problem.


----------



## udit247 (Dec 20, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I haven't yet updated to 8.1. And haven't yet even used gauge reset it is a known issue so why take chance. Contacted lenovo they said you should do gauge reset. Any idea what to do??



Well I would suggest you to do 2-3 times full charge (100%) and full discharge (0%) cycles and check if the problem fixes. After all these steps if you are getting good backup than nothing is required to be done but if not than think of requesting a new battery under warranty. Also select Maximum Battery Life under Lenovo Energy Management.



amitbhatt89 said:


> Now 77k on the dostore
> 
> btw hi forum mates , i m from gujarat



Hi, Welcome to the digit forums.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 21, 2013)

udit247 said:


> Well I would suggest you to do 2-3 times full charge (100%) and full discharge (0%) cycles and check if the problem fixes. After all these steps if you are getting good backup than nothing is required to be done but if not than think of requesting a new battery under warranty. Also select Maximum Battery Life under Lenovo Energy Management.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Welcome to the digit forums.



99% is what it goes to max. Does this twice but it is not getting better.  Also on usage of just songs or one or two movies with brightness 60% battery life is just about 2 hr+


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 21, 2013)

$hadow said:


> 99% is what it goes to max. Does this twice but it is not getting better.  Also on usage of just songs or one or two movies with brightness 60% battery life is just about 2 hr+



Well, the only way out for you seems to be the gauge reset tool... Btw, what happened to your battery wear level???


----------



## $hadow (Dec 21, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Well, the only way out for you seems to be the gauge reset tool... Btw, what happened to your battery wear level???



It is showing bloody 9% wear.


----------



## udit247 (Dec 22, 2013)

$hadow said:


> It is showing bloody 9% wear.



I have also checked my laptop's battery wear level for the first time using HWMonitor and was shocked to know its 11% but I am getting almost same battery backup I used to get when I got this laptop, so I am happy with it and I think these wear levels are not always accurate!


----------



## $hadow (Dec 22, 2013)

udit247 said:


> I have also checked my laptop's battery wear level for the first time using HWMonitor and was shocked to know its 11% but I am getting almost same battery backup I used to get when I got this laptop, so I am happy with it and I think these wear levels are not always accurate!


What's your backup like???


----------



## evil-genius (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Amazing forum. It is always better to get the info from real buyers than the professional reviews 
I am getting a deal on snapdeal.com - with the discount the y510p will cost me Rs. 68.1k

1) Is it worth buying? My main purpose is graphics design, photoshop, some video editing etc. Not much of a gamer but I do heavy duty processing and rendering. I also have a wacom intuos tablet for digital painting.

2) People who have purchased it. How is the battery life on normal use? (no gaming)


----------



## Akash Nandi (Dec 22, 2013)

new replaced battery has a 9.2% wear :/
disgusting i tell u!


----------



## $hadow (Dec 22, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> new replaced battery has a 9.2% wear :/
> disgusting i tell u!



Yeah these batteries are driving people nuts.


----------



## udit247 (Dec 23, 2013)

evil-genius said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Amazing forum. It is always better to get the info from real buyers than the professional reviews
> I am getting a deal on snapdeal.com - with the discount the y510p will cost me Rs. 68.1k
> ...



Welcome to the forum dude!
Well its definitely worth buying @ 68K. This model has got enough power to compete with an Alienware which costs 1.2+Lacs with similar specs.


----------



## cyberzero (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'll get my y510p(59405668) in two weeks from US. I'm confused whether I can use the same AC power adapter which they provided or I have to buy the AC power adapter for india?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes you can use the same adapter, but the plug's pin which goes into the wall socket is a bit diff. most new sockets in india do work fine with it but the older ones need a small converter which just takes care of the pin size and does nothing with voltage or anything of that sort. Its costs around 20-25inr max.
See this post

PS: The sockets I have at my place work well with the US plugs too, but I stick to desi round pin plugs


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 24, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Yes you can use the same adapter, but the plug's pin which goes into the wall socket is a bit diff. most new sockets in india do work fine with it but the older ones need a small converter which just takes care of the pin size and does nothing with voltage or anything of that sort. Its costs around 20-25inr max.
> See this post
> 
> PS: The sockets I have at my place work well with the US plugs too, but I stick to desi round pin plugs



+1 to that...
Check my post hyperlinked in the quote above...


----------



## cyberzero (Dec 24, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> +1 to that...
> Check my post hyperlinked in the quote above...



Thanks powerhoney for the clear explanation...



Utkarsh2008 said:


> Yes you can use the same adapter, but the plug's pin which goes into the wall socket is a bit diff. most new sockets in india do work fine with it but the older ones need a small converter which just takes care of the pin size and does nothing with voltage or anything of that sort. Its costs around 20-25inr max.
> See this post
> 
> PS: The sockets I have at my place work well with the US plugs too, but I stick to desi round pin plugs



Thanks Utkarsh2008 for clarifying me...

will get back after two weeks with my new 510p  with further more doubts  as this will be my first lappy.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 25, 2013)

cyberzero said:


> Thanks powerhoney for the clear explanation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to help!!! 

Feel free to ask anything... I too imported my Y500 SLI model from the US!!!


----------



## kalam_gohab (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi guys.. Iam confused between the models of this laptop :: :s
IdeaPad Y510p High-Performance 15.6" Multimedia Laptop from Lenovo | Lenovo (CA)
guys.. Try to suggest me a good model of this laptop..and As iam buying this laptop from canada, Can I avail international warranty?  
Thanks.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 25, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Hi guys.. Iam confused between the models of this laptop :: :s
> IdeaPad Y510p High-Performance 15.6" Multimedia Laptop from Lenovo | Lenovo (CA)
> guys.. Try to suggest me a good model of this laptop..and As iam buying this laptop from canada, Can I avail international warranty?
> Thanks.



About your query for international warranty, email Lenovo...

Y510p doesn't seem to be mentioned in the following page:
Lenovo Support - International Warranty Services (IN)

My Y500 was imported and since it is listed in that page, am eligible for international warranty as was confirmed by Lenovo in an email I sent them... 

That list may not have been updated too, especially since Y510p has been officially released in India and hence should have International warranty!!! 


As for the models: 
If you are into:
A. Heavy gaming: 59405672
B. Moderate gaming:59392623
C. Light gaming:59405661


----------



## kalam_gohab (Dec 25, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> About your query for international warranty, email Lenovo...
> 
> Y510p doesn't seem to be mentioned in the following page:
> Lenovo Support - International Warranty Services (IN)
> ...



Thanks for your reply.But how can you say that the above models are light or heavy gaming? As there are no major differences between them except the 1000$ one..

I think that GT755 can run graphics hungry games like Bf4 on high with decent FPS.. 
So how did you say that its for light gaming? 

Thanks again  and please clarify my doubts.


----------



## manukoleth (Dec 25, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Yeah these batteries are driving people nuts.



Usually the 6 Cell Lithium battery life is about  2 years so 100%/24, so normally battery would wear off 4-5% each month irrespective of the use. So that sums up everything.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Thanks for your reply.But how can you say that the above models are light or heavy gaming? As there are no major differences between them except the 1000$ one..
> 
> I think that GT755 can run graphics hungry games like Bf4 on high with decent FPS..
> So how did you say that its for light gaming?
> ...





How about going through the classification again!!!

Making it easier for you:


GT 755M SLI > GT 755 M > GT 750M

Hence, 59405672 > 59392623 > 59405661

Source: Comparison of Laptop Graphics Cards - NotebookCheck.net Tech

All the 3 cards are good, per se...

I said, choose the GT 755m  if you are into moderate (*and not light!!!*) gaming...

I compared them relatively just so that it's easy for you...

Thus, according to your usage, choose what you need... 

A quick recap:


> *If you are into*:
> A. Heavy gaming: 59405672 - GT 755m SLI
> B. Moderate gaming:59392623 - GT 755m
> C. Light gaming:59405661 - GT 750m



Now I wonder what I meant by "If you are into"!!! 

Also, adding the make of graphics card beside each model just to be sure you don't wander off again!!!


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 26, 2013)

The 755m is just the tiniest OC 750m(+39MHz core & +100MHz MEM); you can oc(using MSI afterburner) 750m to 755m without any mods or (any) alarming temp/power consumption rise. 
The 750m benchmarks on notebookcheck are for the GDDR3 version which is slower compared to the GDDR5 version lenovo offers.
The 750m gets my pick as they have already released the 750m sli ultrabay adapter, whereas the 755m is yet to hit the stores; although you could do different SLi via hacks and mods but its just not worth it.

Go for the 750m sli if you have that much $$ to blow on a laptop or go for 1x750m FHD. & get the SLi later on(note that this will be a tad expensive as the bundled offer is generally cheaper) .


----------



## intruder16 (Dec 26, 2013)

*New to forum...First Post, with some good news!*

Hey guys, i heard on every forum that Y510p's don't come with M2 NGFF SSD slot.

I bought my new Y510p (Model: 59390016) yesterday and guess what, it DOES have a connector slot for SSD.

I guess new models are coming with connectors. 

Check out the attachment for pics. Thanks.


----------



## anchit (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: New to forum...First Post, with some good news!*



intruder16 said:


> Hey guys, i heard on every forum that Y510p's don't come with M2 NGFF SSD slot.
> 
> I bought my new Y510p (Model: 59390016) yesterday and guess what, it DOES have a connector slot for SSD.
> 
> ...



Congrats on your new purchase man...i have been researching this model lately and planning to buy this. Having an SSD slot is awesome but i am not aware since when 59390016 is shipping with an ssd slot. May be others have it too and they have simply not chosen to open the laptop. Can you please share with me the batch no. or month of manufacturing which may be written on your lenovo box...so that i can be sure that the one i will buy will have an ssd slot. Also please tell me the price you got it for and from where...i am currently residing in punjab and plan to buy it here. Thanx man...Enjoy the Gaming! Lemme know anything else you think is important.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: New to forum...First Post, with some good news!*



intruder16 said:


> Hey guys, i heard on every forum that Y510p's don't come with M2 NGFF SSD slot.
> 
> I bought my new Y510p (Model: 59390016) yesterday and guess what, it DOES have a connector slot for SSD.
> 
> ...




Great find... Will check whether my Y500 has that slot too!!!


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: New to forum...First Post, with some good news!*



powerhoney said:


> Great find... Will check whether my Y500 has that slot too!!!



Yeah... Even y500 has also similar slot msata SSD. But I didn't open it to confirm.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 27, 2013)

y500 has msata slot.
y510p had in the beginning regardless of whether they came with the caching ssd but now they only put them on ones which come with caching ssd; cost cutting.
So,
Y500 msata
Y510p 42mm ngff/m2

@powerhoney
check ur pm.
ours comes with msata.
IMHO msata is better than *42mm *ngff because 42mm wont see large hdds in the near future, whereas msata has 1tb samsung ssd(exorbitant prices) whereas 256-512GB can be had for lower prices.


----------



## udit247 (Dec 27, 2013)

$hadow said:


> What's your backup like???



Well I used to get a backup around 3.5 hours with browsing only and 60% LCD brightness @ Power Saver mode.
When I first checked my laptop's battery wear level it was 11% but after one manual calibration its now at 2% and I definitely think that wear level calculation is not absolutely correct so just enjoy your time with your lappy.



Utkarsh2008 said:


> y500 has msata slot.
> y510p had in the beginning regardless of whether they came with the caching ssd but now they only put them on ones which come with caching ssd; cost cutting.
> So,
> Y500 msata
> ...



Thanks for the info man!


----------



## seamon (Dec 28, 2013)

That's a sata ssd port right? I mean in the y510p.
For a moment let us not discriminate between ssd interfaces as they all have more or less equal performances, at least to the common man.
In my y500, the battery drains to 5% from 55% in 20 mins, in high performance mode and hwmonitor shows 0% wear.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

seamon said:


> That's a sata ssd port right? I mean in the y510p.
> For a moment let us not discriminate between ssd interfaces as they all have more or less equal performances, at least to the common man.
> *In my y500, the battery drains to 5% from 55% in 20 mins, in high performance mode and hwmonitor shows 0% wear.*




WTF!!! How??? I think you need to get it replaced...


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 28, 2013)

seamon said:


> ....
> *For a moment let us not discriminate between ssd interfaces as they all have more or less equal performances, at least to the common man....*



I am not trying to start a war here, both are good and for most of us wont make any difference at all.


----------



## seamon (Dec 28, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> WTF!!! How??? I think you need to get it replaced...


Actually, I don't give a fk because I use it as a desktop replacement and it's always plugged it when I use it. I was playing Ghosts maxed out to test battery.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

seamon said:


> Actually, I don't give a fk because I use it as a desktop replacement and it's always plugged it when I use it. I was playing Ghosts maxed out to test battery.




Okay!!!  Btw, you ordered the Ultrabay SLI???


----------



## seamon (Dec 28, 2013)

I am gonna do it tomorrow from ebay.
I can't find an OEM 170w charger on ebay , amazon or any other reputed site.
The lenovo site says that it'll ship on 29-1-14. That's BS.
New laptop battery test:- 30 mins 58%-49% screen brightness 40% and mode = power saver. I didn't let screen to black out.

Site looks shady right?  
Original lenovo 45N0111 170W Adapter + 0C22235 GN36 GT650M [45N0111] : Lenovo battery, Lenovo laptop battery

Found it!! 
IdeaPad 170W AC Adapter (UL) | Lenovo | (CA)


----------



## ashwinsingh8 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi,

I bought the model 59-390016 recently. Anyone has bought the gt 755m SLI for it from ebay or other place? Its not available on  lenovo website. Apparently its not available yet in India, any news when its going to be available?

And yes gt 755m does support SLI.


----------



## ashwinsingh8 (Dec 28, 2013)

Any information about gt 755m ultrabay for 59-390016?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

seamon said:


> *Found it!!
> IdeaPad 170W AC Adapter (UL) | Lenovo | (CA)*


----------



## ashwinsingh8 (Dec 28, 2013)

seamon said:


> I am gonna do it tomorrow from ebay.
> 
> I can't find an OEM 170w charger on ebay , amazon or any other reputed site.
> 
> ...


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 29, 2013)

seamon said:


> I am gonna do it tomorrow from ebay.
> 
> I can't find an OEM 170w charger on ebay , amazon or any other reputed site.
> 
> ...



Yes it supports sli, but lenovo is yet to launch the ultrabay gfx which can be purchased separately. Pre-configured 755m models have the ultrabay included but you cant buy them separately as of now. Lenovo has put up the page for the gfx on their malaysian website.
Y 15'' Removable Graphics GT755M5 | 888015133 | Lenovo | (MY)


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 30, 2013)

Does the gift that we redeem come one by one?

Like I received the headset today.... N three more items are awaited.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jan 1, 2014)

bad_till_bones said:


> Does the gift that we redeem come one by one?
> 
> Like I received the headset today.... N three more items are awaited.



Yes... They send it in separate courier packages.



Guys,
Anybody has any problem with playing games for prolonged period ?
When i play NFS Rivals (all settings maxxed out at native resolution) , after some 30 min, the game starts to lag. 
Havent investigated deeply. Will check temps and fps and let you guys know. In the meanwhile just wnat to know anybody else has the same issue.


----------



## knocknock (Jan 1, 2014)

If anyone has bought 59390016 recently could you please confirm if it has got the elan touchpad or the synaptics? Also   please mention where you bought it from.


----------



## ashwinsingh8 (Jan 1, 2014)

sinoop_joy said:


> Yes... They send it in separate courier packages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently its because of throttling.


----------



## udit247 (Jan 2, 2014)

sinoop_joy said:


> Yes... They send it in separate courier packages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have played NFS Rivals at maxed out settings for little more than 1 hour and have not noticed any lag on AC mains. Temperature on my lappy and PS3 also remains normal and thats the another reason I love Winter.



knocknock said:


> If anyone has bought 59390016 recently could you please confirm if it has got the elan touchpad or the synaptics? Also   please mention where you bought it from.



You don't have to worry about touchpads anymore if you are using the latest drivers because Lenovo has already fixed their Elan touch pad hardware issues and more over most Y510P variants are coming with Synaptics.
I have brought mine from Digitus Electronics, Nehru Place, New Delhi

*Wishing you all a very prosperous New Year...*


----------



## knocknock (Jan 2, 2014)

I get that the touchpad is no longer a problem, just to be sure, but is there anyway that I can check which touchpad the laptop has before opening the box?


----------



## udit247 (Jan 2, 2014)

knocknock said:


> I get that the touchpad is no longer a problem, just to be sure, but is there anyway that I can check which touchpad the laptop has before opening the box?



No
If you find yours lappy has Elan touch pad and you find it problematic (which you wont) than you can get it replaced to Synaptics easily later on.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jan 3, 2014)

ashwinsingh8 said:


> Apparently its because of throttling.



Any workaround for this ?



udit247 said:


> I have played NFS Rivals at maxed out settings for little more than 1 hour and have not noticed any lag on AC mains. Temperature on my lappy and PS3 also remains normal and thats the another reason I love Winter.



I'm also using in AC mains. But not sure why...

Any good software that has onscreen monitoring like MSI afterburner so that i can montor temps and loads while gaming  ? 
MSI after burner is not working for me. It worked just once and stopped after that...


----------



## rider (Jan 3, 2014)

How much I have to wait for the next generation laptop, a successor of GT 750M GPU with Maxwell architecture .


----------



## neo_natasha (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought this during the thanksgiving weekend here in the US.

IdeaPad Y510p Laptop - 59405668 - Dusk Black: Weekly Deal | Lenovo | (US)


I am slightly disappointed with few things

1. Keyboard (One of the keys popped out right after I openned up the laptop). The keys could have been even more sturdier as its marketed as a gaming laptop and we definitely dont want keys popping out. (I am waiting for one or more keys to pop up to send it for replacement)
2. Power management, In power saver mode the laptop goes so down that I cant even play music in itunes. I have to have it max power for it to do normal work. (which obviously drains the battery in 3 to 4 hours or so which is pretty okay). 
3. Again power management - Plugged in = max performance which is understandable given the output of the battery and the components inside. 
4. Color calibration in the monitor. It could still use more calibration. I compared it with a 2 year old 1366 macbook pro (non retina) screen. The calibration is stunning in that screen.
5. Touchpad - I guess this ones a standard complaint for all non mac users. Used a mac and tried out the same gestures here one word it sucks.


But I am really blown away by the performance. Mine has the 20GB SSD cache, once the warranty ends I will add a full fledged SSD boot. 

And I ran the blizzard system check and it recognized the Intel HD graphics and simply ignored the nvidia 755 card. It works though.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jan 4, 2014)

sinoop_joy said:


> Any workaround for this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it. It was the problem with the laptop placement while playing. 
I was using a flat table top while playing. Added a basic laptop cooler and now i dont face the issue.. !!!


----------



## yashsharma (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: New to forum...First Post, with some good news!*



intruder16 said:


> Hey guys, i heard on every forum that Y510p's don't come with M2 NGFF SSD slot.
> 
> I bought my new Y510p (Model: 59390016) yesterday and guess what, it DOES have a connector slot for SSD.
> 
> ...



Hey I am new to this forum and i want to know more about this laptop cuz I will be buying a new one soon.
Please tell me if I can add a samsung series 840 120 GB ssd without losing my stock 1 TB hdd.


----------



## knocknock (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone who has 1 year onsite warranty and 1 year adp active on their y510p can you tell me what you see when you enter your serial number here: Lenovo Support - Check Warranty Status (IN)
A screenshot will be appreciated.


----------



## knocknock (Jan 6, 2014)

If anyone has got 1 yer onsite warranty and 1 year adp active on their y510p can you please tell me what you see when you enter your serial number here:
Lenovo Support - Check Warranty Status (IN)
A screenshot will be appreciated.


----------



## silverlight4 (Jan 9, 2014)

Does anyone know for how much this thing sells in Nehru Place? Online Snapdeal is offering the best price. But I don't trust these online sites, I have read a lot of bad experiences of buyers on Flipkart, is it safe to buy such an expensive laptop from Snapdeal?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 10, 2014)

silverlight4 said:


> Does anyone know for how much this thing sells in Nehru Place? Online Snapdeal is offering the best price. But I don't trust these online sites, I have read a lot of bad experiences of buyers on Flipkart, is it safe to buy such an expensive laptop from Snapdeal?


Snapdeal is not recommended for such purchases atleast for me. Better pay a bit more and get it locally and if online try to get it from Flipkart.


----------



## hybridic (Jan 10, 2014)

Does 720p gaming on 1080p looks very bad ?
Asking this because i know that single GT 750M might have trouble playing upcoming games @ 1080p at high settings so you might wanna switch to 720p.
I have no access to a 1080p display so putting this question up here . And BTW i am also looking to buy this laptop if the prices drop . .


----------



## silverlight4 (Jan 11, 2014)

Read this in a review on Flipkart



> There is a small correction, in Indian version lenovo is providing External Graphic - GeForce GT 755 M series, which basically Doesn't support Ultrabay graphic card ( Dual graphic card), can be checked out from Nvidia website. later on if You want to Upgrade Your Laptop with SSD without using Ultrabay then this also not possible because the laptop with series 59-390016 and below models sold in India don't have the bracket holders and ports to connect the SSD's



Is this correct, we can't install an SSD on this beast?


----------



## udit247 (Jan 11, 2014)

hybridic said:


> Does 720p gaming on 1080p looks very bad ?
> Asking this because i know that single GT 750M might have trouble playing upcoming games @ 1080p at high settings so you might wanna switch to 720p.
> I have no access to a 1080p display so putting this question up here . And BTW i am also looking to buy this laptop if the prices drop . .



Current games can be smoothly played at 1080p @ high to ultra settings on single GT755M but may be in future you have to lower down your settings or resolution to be able to play smoothly and 1080p definitely looks great on 1080p screen but 720p is no far behind. If you really pay attention to detail then only you will find out that 720p isn't as sharp as 1080p on 1080p screen.
If you are confused between HD and FHD screens than I would suggest go with FHD because you are not only playing games on your PC but watching videos, movies etc as well!



silverlight4 said:


> Read this in a review on Flipkart
> 
> 
> 
> Is this correct, we can't install an SSD on this beast?



This is bullshit!!
SSD is like a HDD with same dimensions and same SATA & Power ports so HDD can be easily upgraded to SSD. GT755M also supports SLI and GT755M Ultrabay for Y510P is already available in some countries!


----------



## seamon (Jan 12, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Current games can be smoothly played at 1080p @ high to ultra settings on single GT755M but may be in future you have to lower down your settings or resolution to be able to play smoothly and 1080p definitely looks great on 1080p screen but 720p is no far behind. If you really pay attention to detail then only you will find out that 720p isn't as sharp as 1080p on 1080p screen.
> If you are confused between HD and FHD screens than I would suggest go with FHD because you are not only playing games on your PC but watching videos, movies etc as well!
> 
> 
> ...



The gt755m can reach high at most and cannot render high end games like company of heroes 2, crysis 3 and ghosts in ultra. 
I tried playing BF4 today in 768p in a fhd panel, the visuals looked pretty good to me. 
The new Y510Ps have m.2 ngff(I think)  SSD slots, just shown by an owner a few posts back. 
Besides you can always remove the hdd and swap it for a 2.8" SSD.
The Ultrabay Gpu is currently only avaliable in Singapore. US models are coming with 755m SLI by default.
Now whether that GPU will work or not is not confirmed. 
Some people successfully mix and matched gpus of the y series of lenovo, ie between. Y500 650m, y500 750m, y400 650m and y400 750m. They tried a gt750m Ultrabay Gpu in Y510P and found that Ultrabay feature was locked in Y510Ps which came with a single Gpu. Lenovo can probably fix this with a bios update if they decide to launch the second Gpu worldwide. Till then you can buy and pray and hope lenovo doesn't do what they did to me ( I bought the y500 to run in SLI mode which they never released in India.)


----------



## ashish12 (Jan 12, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Snapdeal is not recommended for such purchases atleast for me. Better pay a bit more and get it locally and if online try to get it from Flipkart.




Hi $hadow congratulations on your Y510p purchase! i also wanted to buy Y510p  but before doing it i have some questions it will be very helpful if you could answer them

1)since i'm from amritsar i'll be buying it from a retailer near me and he said it will cost me around Rs. 72000.
 now how's your experience with the laptop so far i mean any pros or cons.
2)A lot of people have been saying that the cpu throttles and does not go over 2.4 ghz when the gpu is under heavy load. is it true? did you face any performance issues till now while gaming?
3)lenovo recently announced their new lenovo Y50 at ces 2014 which will not include any ultrabay option instead it will come with 4 GB of gtx 860m graphics now is it a wise decision to wait as there is still no sign of gt 755m|GT 750m ultrabay coming to india..
4)can it run assassin's creed 4 and battlefield 4 and GTA 4 on high settings without any lag.
5)And last but not the least does it have a Full hd 1080p screen?

Please reply as soon as possible.. i'll be waiting!!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 12, 2014)

^^You are most probably the last guy to congratulate on my purchase  but thanx for that
1. It is your choice to buy from anywhere you feel like to be. No problem as of now for me except battery life.  
2. No problem is there as far as cpu is concerned 
3. You could probably wait but pricing will be insane and along that availability is not known in India.  
4. I am playing creed 4 on it on at 1080p not yet played bf4 but will be playing soon. 
5. Yes it does have a fhd display.


----------



## snap (Jan 12, 2014)

hehe congratz on the purchase shadow


----------



## $hadow (Jan 12, 2014)

snap said:


> hehe congratz on the purchase shadow


----------



## ashish12 (Jan 13, 2014)

$hadow said:


> ^^You are most probably the last guy to congratulate on my purchase  but thanx for that
> 1. It is your choice to buy from anywhere you feel like to be. No problem as of now for me except battery life.
> 2. No problem is there as far as cpu is concerned
> 3. You could probably wait but pricing will be insane and along that availability is not known in India.
> ...



welcome  and thanks for replying.. i'm not the last one to congratulate you eventually 
a few more questions coming to my mind :
1)how's the battery life under heavy load and power saver mode 
2)did you actually buy your laptop from india as i think it doesn't include 24 GB ssd..
3)the fps in creed 4 at 1080p as i don't 
believe notebookcheck.net no more after seeing some wrong benchmarks..


----------



## mucinch (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi guys, I bought a new y510p from Flipkart a few days back, took a week for the laptop to be delivered. everything is good about this laptop except the battery, but that is to be expected from this beast. This is a desktop replacement so it not a problem.

But there is indeed a problem with the touchpad (Synaptics), the bottom-half of the touchpad rattles even with a slight tap. Only 1/3 from the center of the LMB/RMB is usable, the remaining 2/3 just sink in without making a click. Sometimes right click doesn't work, same thing with latest driver from Synaptics website. I called Lenovo CS they took a service request, but suggested I contact FK since it is within 10 days of purchase and ask for a replacement. FK took a return request, but they said they will try to repair it with a "technician" and asked me to wait for 72 hours.

The shipper is PSPL systems in Delhi (through MetroIT) and the MFD is Sep 2013, should I be worried about battery wear? How can I find about it? I used RMclock in the past, but it doesn't work in Windows 8. Should I just be firm in asking for a replacement from FK? I dont want FK "technician" messing around with it. Any help is much appreciated!!!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 14, 2014)

ashish12 said:


> welcome  and thanks for replying.. i'm not the last one to congratulate you eventually
> a few more questions coming to my mind :
> 1)how's the battery life under heavy load and power saver mode
> 2)did you actually buy your laptop from india as i think it doesn't include 24 GB ssd..
> ...


No idea regarding heavy use I once used it when writing the review and it stayed for 1hr 1. min or so I guess. Under powersaver it is giving me about 2.5 hr +
2. I imported my ssd from Canada
3. regarding fps I haven't checked but the game runs fluidly without any visible frame drop.


----------



## silverlight4 (Jan 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> No idea regarding heavy use I once used it when writing the review and it stayed for 1hr 1. min or so I guess. Under powersaver it is giving me about 2.5 hr +



You got 1 hr of backup on internet surfing! Is it normal performance or there's some problem with your battery?


----------



## ashish12 (Jan 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> No idea regarding heavy use I once used it when writing the review and it stayed for 1hr 1. min or so I guess. Under powersaver it is giving me about 2.5 hr +
> 2. I imported my ssd from Canada
> 3. regarding fps I haven't checked but the game runs fluidly without any visible frame drop.



Alright thanks for your i really appreciate it i'll get back to this thread as soon as i get the laptop!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 15, 2014)

silverlight4 said:


> You got 1 hr of backup on internet surfing! Is it normal performance or there's some problem with your battery?



if heavy load for you means internet surfing than you are probably wrong. For me it is playing far cry 3 or battlefield 3.


----------



## ashish12 (Jan 15, 2014)

ashish12 said:


> Alright thanks for your i really appreciate it i'll get back to this thread as soon as i get the laptop!



Help*


----------



## hptd1911 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi guys,

has anyone tried installing the new nvidia 332.21 driver?? my screen turns black ,flickers during installation and just remains that way even after restart.
Had to boot into recovery and restore factory image.
Did anyone notice this problem?


----------



## Maverick03 (Jan 18, 2014)

Same here. Installed drivers, restarted and got stuck on black screen. Now back to 331.82


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 19, 2014)

Strange... It works perfectly for me. BTW I'm having GT650M.


----------



## udit247 (Jan 19, 2014)

hptd1911 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> has anyone tried installing the new nvidia 332.21 driver?? my screen turns black ,flickers during installation and just remains that way even after restart.
> Had to boot into recovery and restore factory image.
> Did anyone notice this problem?



It works perfectly for me as well on GT755M with Windows 8.1


----------



## dr.manoj (Jan 20, 2014)

udit247 said:


> It works perfectly for me as well on GT755M with Windows 8.1



Same here.. No trouble on GT755M & Windows 8.1


----------



## tech0freak0 (Jan 20, 2014)

Anybody updated to window 8.1 in y510?
Everything working fine ? drivers and all that stuff?


----------



## silverlight4 (Jan 20, 2014)

$hadow said:


> if heavy load for you means internet surfing than you are probably wrong. For me it is playing far cry 3 or battlefield 3.



You didn't mention it was heavy load or you were playing far cry when writing the review. 



$hadow said:


> No idea regarding heavy use I once used it when writing the review and it stayed for 1hr 1. min or so I guess.



So without that information, it means internet surfing only.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 20, 2014)

silverlight4 said:


> You didn't mention it was heavy load or you were playing far cry when writing the review.
> 
> 
> 
> So without that information, it means internet surfing only.


Who on earth will think that surfing is heavy load on the machine?  
Because heavy load by itself means a gpu intensive task why am I required to state that I am gaming on it or editing videos.


----------



## dr.manoj (Jan 20, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Who on earth will think that surfing is heavy load on the machine?
> Because heavy load by itself means a gpu intensive task why am I required to state that I am gaming on it or editing videos.



Hey shadow 
This i hour 1 minute that you got- was it from 100% charge or from 60% charge?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 20, 2014)

dr.manoj said:


> Hey shadow
> This i hour 1 minute that you got- was it from 100% charge or from 60% charge?



Charged it to 99% ( which being max in my case) and using it till 5% remaining.


----------



## silverlight4 (Jan 20, 2014)

This is your original comment.



> _No idea regarding heavy use I once used it when writing the review and it stayed for 1hr 1. min or so I guess. Under powersaver it is giving me about 2.5 hr +_



Where have you said that you got 1hr 1mn. backup under heavy load, you said you got it writing a review. Do you even understand english? If you do, then please start making some sense.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 20, 2014)

silverlight4 said:


> This is your original comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you said that you got 1hr 1mn. backup under heavy load, you said you got it writing a review. Do you even understand english? If you do, then please start making some sense.



Jesus mate,look toward the context of the first line it says I once used the laptop on heavy usage i.e. gaming when i was writing the review. Apologies if it get mixed up but try to read it again and this time you will get it.


----------



## awp_sniper (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I am new here.
Nice to see this thread about y510p.
I just ordered it from US the one with 24gb ssd cache without sli.
Paid 962$ for it and will be getting it in mid feb when my relatives visit.

Glad to see all the supportive people here


----------



## cyberzero (Jan 23, 2014)

cheers mate!!! I also got the same model but for 952$  (It seems tax is different from state to state) and I'll get it by next weekend. Am so eagerly waiting for it...BTW, welcome to the forum


----------



## awp_sniper (Jan 24, 2014)

cyberzero said:


> cheers mate!!! I also got the same model but for 952$  (It seems tax is different from state to state) and I'll get it by next weekend. Am so eagerly waiting for it...BTW, welcome to the forum



Great!!

Do you know about the warranty details, the website doesn't show this model, although it says that the y500 has intenational warranty.

Secondly, will the same power brick work, or will we have to buy Indian one rated at 220v.


----------



## cyberzero (Jan 24, 2014)

awp_sniper said:


> Great!!
> 
> Do you know about the warranty details, the website doesn't show this model, although it says that the y500 has intenational warranty.
> 
> Secondly, will the same power brick work, or will we have to buy Indian one rated at 220v.



Well, I asked the customer care and they said, the international warranty for y510p is not available in India. Atleast we can have our laptop serviced here in the lenovo service centers but incurs cost. 
And, Yes you can use the same power adapter. Only thing needed is, you need a converter to plug in the power cord. Its available in any electrical store which costs only less than Rs.100/.


----------



## udit247 (Jan 24, 2014)

awp_sniper said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new here.
> Nice to see this thread about y510p.
> ...



Welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## awp_sniper (Jan 24, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Welcome to the forum mate!



Thanks! 



cyberzero said:


> Well, I asked the customer care and they said, the international warranty for y510p is not available in India. Atleast we can have our laptop serviced here in the lenovo service centers but incurs cost.
> And, Yes you can use the same power adapter. Only thing needed is, you need a converter to plug in the power cord. Its available in any electrical store which costs only less than Rs.100/.



Thanks for the info mate!
Lets hope it all goes well.
Do post your impressions when you get it.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi!
So I just booked a Y510p. Will be getting it on 30th.
Just a couple of questions:
1) Are ultrabay accessories available in India? If yes, how much do they cost?
2) Does this laptop have mSATA port?
3) Are the speakers good enough?


----------



## seamon (Jan 29, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Hi!
> So I just booked a Y510p. Will be getting it on 30th.
> Just a couple of questions:
> 1) Are ultrabay accessories available in India? If yes, how much do they cost?
> ...



1. No.
2. It should have a ngff slot for ssd.
3. Pretty loud.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay, so I received the laptop.
One more question:
The shopkeeper said that graphics card won't work when laptop is running on batteries. For playing games, it should be plugged in.
So, how is the performance when it is running on batteries?


----------



## seamon (Jan 31, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Okay, so I received the laptop.
> One more question:
> The shopkeeper said that graphics card won't work when laptop is running on batteries. For playing games, it should be plugged in.
> So, how is the performance when it is running on batteries?



Trash.........even if you disable Optimus from BIOS, the Nvidia GPU will be underclocked automatically on battery and give you crappy frame rates.
Games are meant to be played on a "gaming" laptop when on AC power.


----------



## Skullputra (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello Fellas, I live in Bangalore. Anyone in here who can suggest me good stores where I can buy this laptop. Its quite pricey on Lenovo Authorized Store, about 77K. Will it be a good option to go for the one in Flipkart worth 73K ? Mates here, who live in Bangalore and own this Laptop please help me out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skullputra (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone here from Bangalore who can suggest me good outlets to buy Y510? Cheaper than Official price..


----------



## cyberzero (Feb 2, 2014)

awp_sniper said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy to type this from my new Y510P . This laptop stays amazingly cool on normal usage and heats up only when gaming. Sound is awesome and the display is crystal clear. The red backlit keyboard is gorgeous. I got the Intel 7260 b/g/n Wireless (2x2 BGN) and so the connectivity was very good. Touch pad is not so bad. Battery life is good on normal usage and i get around 4 hours. Pcsx2 runs even without graphics card and so I can able to play all of my favourite PS2 games on the go.


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't have the Intel wireless, but a qualcomm one. Any idea which one's better? Or does it even make a difference?


----------



## seamon (Feb 3, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> I don't have the Intel wireless, but a qualcomm one. Any idea which one's better? Or does it even make a difference?



If you were , say, living in Japan or US, you would have needed a better wireless card, but with the quality of Internet in India, the stock one is good enough. Highest for mine was on HSPA+ wifi tethering = 8mbps. I have seen as high as 6mbps in hotels(Banglore), but your stock one should be of a higher rating than that.

BTW...........do you mind checking your GPU's ASIC quality using GPU-Z? right click on top bar(which contains close button) and select read ASIC quality in GPU-Z window.

Also, can anyone tell me how high the temps go? Use HWMonitor


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> If you were , say, living in Japan or US, you would have needed a better wireless card, but with the quality of Internet in India, the stock one is good enough. Highest for mine was on HSPA+ wifi tethering = 8mbps. I have seen as high as 6mbps in hotels(Banglore), but your stock one should be of a higher rating than that.
> 
> BTW...........do you mind checking your GPU's ASIC quality using GPU-Z? right click on top bar(which contains close button) and select read ASIC quality in GPU-Z window.
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me how high the temps go? Use HWMonitor



ASIC quality : 86.1%

Also, I have checked the "context menu on two fingers", but still it is not working.
Should updating the Synaptics drivers solve this issue?


----------



## udit247 (Feb 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> If you were , say, living in Japan or US, you would have needed a better wireless card, but with the quality of Internet in India, the stock one is good enough. Highest for mine was on HSPA+ wifi tethering = 8mbps. I have seen as high as 6mbps in hotels(Banglore), but your stock one should be of a higher rating than that.
> 
> BTW...........do you mind checking your GPU's ASIC quality using GPU-Z? right click on top bar(which contains close button) and select read ASIC quality in GPU-Z window.
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me how high the temps go? Use HWMonitor



ASIC quality: 89.0%


----------



## seamon (Feb 6, 2014)

Temps?? Anyone?


----------



## hptd1911 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

I wanted to downgrade my OS to WIN 7.....
any idea if the recovery partition will be affected??

I wont be resizing/creating any hdd partitions...so after installing win 7 can i still use one key recovery??

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 13, 2014)

I tried NFS Rivals, but when launching the application, it says "directx device creation error". Anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## seamon (Feb 13, 2014)

Update directx


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 13, 2014)

I have directx 11.0. I have the latest Nvidia drivers as well as the windows updates.

Any other solution?


----------



## seamon (Feb 13, 2014)

There might be some directx files missing. Go ahead try running dxwebsetup.exe


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok. Thanks for that.
Will try and let you know.

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE : Well, that didn't work out, either!


----------



## seamon (Feb 13, 2014)

tried googling it?


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 13, 2014)

yeah, that didn't help, either!
So, if anyone decides to try out NFS:Rivals, please let me know if it works on your Y510p!


----------



## seamon (Feb 13, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> yeah, that didn't help, either!
> So, if anyone decides to try out NFS:Rivals, please let me know if it works on your Y510p!



works perfectly well on a Y500. :/

Tried updating the game?


----------



## anchit (Feb 14, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> yeah, that didn't help, either!
> So, if anyone decides to try out NFS:Rivals, please let me know if it works on your Y510p!



Typing this on my y510p...NFS rivals works perfectly fine... playing it these days...already completed NFS run on this machine along with battlefield 3 and COD Ghosts...all games worked at maximum settings without any problems.

I have upgraded to 8.1 (goto store and let the 4 gb (approx) update install...just leave it overnight)...
In order to run games...make sure you have an updated .net framework...8.1 has inbuilt 4.5 .net framework ... 
update direct x version and incorporate older redist definitions and vc++ files(often bundled with games).
Goto Geforce Expereince software(just search it) and check you nvidia driver version....leave it at 327.62 and DO NOT UPGRADE to 332.21 as an update is available...this update is buggy and will not somehow let you play some games...it created problems for battlefield 3 and cod ghosts.
Also use ccleaner to keep your registry healthy and get rid of crapware installed on this machine...few softwares are just plain wastage of storage and memory.


----------



## seamon (Feb 15, 2014)

anchit said:


> Typing this on my y510p...NFS rivals works perfectly fine... playing it these days...already completed NFS run on this machine along with battlefield 3 and COD Ghosts...all games worked at maximum settings without any problems.
> 
> I have upgraded to 8.1 (goto store and let the 4 gb (approx) update install...just leave it overnight)...
> In order to run games...make sure you have an updated .net framework...8.1 has inbuilt 4.5 .net framework ...
> ...



COD:Ghosts on max  that's a little hard to believe. Even I am barely getting playable 30 FPS. What FPS are you getting? I guess 17-20 FPS is playable to some.


----------



## anchit (Feb 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> COD:Ghosts on max  that's a little hard to believe. Even I am barely getting playable 30 FPS. What FPS are you getting? I guess 17-20 FPS is playable to some.



On a Lenovo y510p (59390016) with gt755m, I did not really mean on ultra settings for COD Ghosts but out of curiosity i just checked and i am getting a 34 FPS on ultra...on high i get 55fps and med settings 74 fps.

for ultra and high i kept resolution at 1920x1080.


----------



## anchit (Feb 15, 2014)

*Anybody tried throttling cpu upwards from 2.4 ghz.*

Short & useful notice for Y510p owners / wishers about CPU turbo boost throttling and solution

Please try and let us know about the results.

This is in efforts to overcome a badly implemented technology... our cpu supports throttling but our machine does not...we are losing on valuable computing power which could be used in computing intensive tasks....test and let us know the safe limits (with tolerable heating values.)


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 15, 2014)

anchit said:


> Typing this on my y510p...NFS rivals works perfectly fine... playing it these days...already completed NFS run on this machine along with battlefield 3 and COD Ghosts...all games worked at maximum settings without any problems.
> 
> I have upgraded to 8.1 (goto store and let the 4 gb (approx) update install...just leave it overnight)...
> In order to run games...make sure you have an updated .net framework...8.1 has inbuilt 4.5 .net framework ...
> ...




Thanks for that!
But it is already updated to 332.21! 
Any way I can try downgrading the software?

Ccleaner....done
.NET framework update....done
VS installation....done
DirectX...version 11 installed
Win 8.1 ....done

Could it be a problem with my laptop? :/

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE : I am unable to play even NFS most wanted. It says that a better graphics card with updated drivers is required.


----------



## seamon (Feb 15, 2014)

anchit said:


> On a Lenovo y510p (59390016) with gt755m, I did not really mean on ultra settings for COD Ghosts but out of curiosity i just checked and i am getting a 34 FPS on ultra...on high i get 55fps and med settings 74 fps.
> 
> for ultra and high i kept resolution at 1920x1080.



What about anti-aliasing? 4xTXAA and texture resolutions= extra?

- - - Updated - - -

Try setting anti-aliasing to 4xMSAA and change texture quality to manual and set everything below it to extra. Change ambient occlusion to HBAO+. Tell me the results after these settings.
It's hard to believe that a mere GT 755m can give 34 FPS on ultra settings. The GTX 770m in Alienware 17 and Asus G750JX struggles to maintain a constant 30.

*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-770M.88995.0.html

4xTXAA is even more taxing.

I manage to get 35-40 FPS in 4xMSAA settings with some real bad micro-stuttering thrown in sometimes(probably a driver issue on 334.67 BETA).
Vsync brings down the FPS to a constant 30 but is worth it.

At 4xTXAA I get 27-30FPS Vsync off.


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 15, 2014)

I guess it was the drivers' issue. I uninstalled the 332 drivers and installed the 311 drivers (that came pre-bundled in D drive).
Now the games run, NFS Rivals is slow whereas, NFS MW is good at lower resolution, but becomes slow at Full HD resolution and all the effects turned ON.

I'll now update the drivers to 327.23, I hope this shouldn't cause any problems!


----------



## seamon (Feb 15, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> I guess it was the drivers' issue. I uninstalled the 332 drivers and installed the 311 drivers (that came pre-bundled in D drive).
> Now the games run, NFS Rivals is slow whereas, NFS MW is good at lower resolution, but becomes slow at Full HD resolution and all the effects turned ON.
> 
> I'll now update the drivers to 327.23, I hope this shouldn't cause any problems!



Obviously it will be slow. GT 755m is a mid tier card, what else do you expect. I was able to run NFS Rivals at full resolution+ evrything to max at 24-28 FPS on a SINGLE GT650m OC. What's your score? Use FRAPS.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 15, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> I guess it was the drivers' issue. I uninstalled the 332 drivers and installed the 311 drivers (that came pre-bundled in D drive).
> Now the games run, NFS Rivals is slow whereas, NFS MW is good at lower resolution, but becomes slow at Full HD resolution and all the effects turned ON.
> 
> I'll now update the drivers to 327.23, I hope this shouldn't cause any problems!



332 is buggy and is problematic with games like bf,cod. 311 are still doing good for me.


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> Obviously it will be slow. GT 755m is a mid tier card, what else do you expect. I was able to run NFS Rivals at full resolution+ evrything to max at 24-28 FPS on a SINGLE GT650m OC. What's your score? Use FRAPS.



Actually I was expecting some nice gaming, given that it has GDDR5 memory!


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Actually I was expecting some nice gaming, given that it has GDDR5 memory!



Game performance depends on the cumulative performance of the shaders, their amount, their architecture, type of memory, amount of memory, Interface and the frequencies of both the memory and core clocks.
Falling short on any one will lead to degradation in performance. The GT750m has low no. of shaders(384) hence the low performance. It's not a gaming laptop, it falls in the high end multimedia category.


----------



## udit247 (Feb 16, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> I guess it was the drivers' issue. I uninstalled the 332 drivers and installed the 311 drivers (that came pre-bundled in D drive).
> Now the games run, NFS Rivals is slow whereas, NFS MW is good at lower resolution, but becomes slow at Full HD resolution and all the effects turned ON.
> 
> I'll now update the drivers to 327.23, I hope this shouldn't cause any problems!



Well in my case NFS Rivals run butter smooth with every thing maxed out.

*Info:*
Lenovo Y510P
Nvidia Driver: 332.21
Intel Video Driver: 10.18.10.3379
OS: Windows 8.1

*Tips:*
1). Install all OS updates
2). Install all latest 64 bit drivers
3). Try to install all 64 bit softwares where ever possible
4). After all the updates run any good cleaning software and than defragment your HDD or use TRIM if you have SSD.


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Well in my case NFS Rivals run butter smooth with every thing maxed out.
> 
> *Info:*
> Lenovo Y510P
> ...



Can you please post FRAPS FPS results? There is no other way to determine whether it is smooth or not.


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 16, 2014)

I can not run any game with 332 drivers. As soon as I degraded it to 311, I could play games with my graphics card.
I use CCleaner for registry cleaning as well as to keep junk files out. That should suffice, I guess.
For defragmentation, would the default utility do the job?

And yes, FRAPS score please!

- - - Updated - - -

Update : I tested NFS Rivals with FRAPS (Full HD, almost every setting at "high").
Min : 25
Max: 31
Average : 28.061

Yet to test NFS MW.


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> I can not run any game with 332 drivers. As soon as I degraded it to 311, I could play games with my graphics card.
> I use CCleaner for registry cleaning as well as to keep junk files out. That should suffice, I guess.
> For defragmentation, would the default utility do the job?
> 
> ...



Yep those are the expected scores..............go to country area(lots of trees) and score should decrease.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 16, 2014)

Just tested NFS:R at absolute max settings on Y500 1x750m(1059C/1250M).

Grapevine EastWood 120s benchmark using FRAPS.
Race can be found on the North-East or the top right region of the map or in the HARD category.
Min FPS was when I crashed during the race



Min   Max	Avg
23	32	27.917


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine are
Max-30 fps
Min-30fps
Avg-30.000fps


It cost me exactly 13k to import this card btw.

- - - Updated - - -

And I still don't believe people who are saying that maxed out nfs rivals is running smoothly on a gt755m.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 17, 2014)

^^
I tried the SLi on my friend's Y500 (did the NI trick for SLi to work) and it wasn't ALWAYS 30.
Try Grapevine Eastwood with 120s Fraps benchmark and you will go through the thick forest stretch where the FPS will surely go below on 2x650M at 790Mhz.


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

Who said I was on 790?? I am at 1120 core and 1200 memory.
And powerhoney's laptop? And there are other people in India with Gt650m SLI??


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, apart from powerhoney and you another friend of mine (not on TDF) has 650m SLi model imported from Canada.
Did you overvolt to reach that or just modded the vBIOS?


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Well, apart from powerhoney and you another friend of mine (not on TDF) has 650m SLi model imported from Canada.
> Did you overvolt to reach that or just modded the vBIOS?



Just flashed the bios and vBIOS.
I may be the first Indian to add a SLi card to an Indian y500.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 17, 2014)

My friend who got the SLi model from Canada got it last year and another friend tried the ultrabay GPU in his indian y500 almost an year ago! 
You might be the first indian to BUY yourself an ultrabay GPU for your indian Y500.
How much higher can you go on stock voltage?
And what is the voltage when you run both the chips at 1120C?


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

Stock 1.025


----------



## powerhoney (Feb 17, 2014)

^^

He he!!! Enjoying the above discussion!!! 

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, @seamon,

What temps do you get after OC???


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> ^^
> 
> He he!!! Enjoying the above discussion!!!
> 
> ...



Max 81 degrees after 1 hr of heaven/ac iv black flag.
It's placed on top of my custom laptop cooler.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 17, 2014)

Played NFS:R at absolute max settings for an hour and a half:
Y500 1x750m
1258C/1250M
+200C OC using NI at stock volts(1.0810v)
Max temp 78c
Was sitting on bed in quilt with the laptop on it 
FPS was averaging around 29 and dropped only when I crashed in the woods.

While experimenting the max I could was something like this:
*i.imgur.com/Kd9D38D.png

Backed off only because FELT for the GPU.


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Played NFS:R at absolute max settings for an hour and a half:
> Y500 1x750m
> 1258C/1250M
> +200C OC using NI at stock volts(1.0810v)
> ...



Nice benches. 83 degrees eh? It's the Ultrabay GPU that causes problems not the master one. Now suppose if you run a SLI setup with these clocks, the SLI GPU will probably reach 95-96 and throttle. 

In my entire career as an overclocker my main GPU never exceeded 75 degrees post getting the custom cooler.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nice benches. 83 degrees eh? It's the Ultrabay GPU that causes problems not the master one. Now suppose if you run a SLI setup with these clocks, the SLI GPU will probably reach 95-96 and throttle.
> 
> In my entire career as an overclocker my main GPU never exceeded 75 degrees post getting the custom cooler.



I was on bed while playing NFS:R, on a table the temps would be a tad lower, at 1258mhz it didnt cross 78c on bed.
It reached 83c when I pushed it to 1333mhz on core and played NFS:R for some time(~15min).


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> I was on bed while playing NFS:R, on a table the temps would be a tad lower, at 1258mhz it didnt cross 78c on bed.
> It reached 83c when I pushed it to 1333mhz on core and played NFS:R for some time(~15min).



Ultrabay will still reach above 90 degrees unless you are very lucky and get one with a very high ASIC quality(80-90). Mark my words, the ultrabay will make you cry.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> Ultrabay will still reach above 90 degrees unless you are very lucky and get one with a very high ASIC quality(80-90). Mark my words, the ultrabay will make you cry.



Have you considered opening the ultrabay GPU and repasting with AS5 and applying more pressure against the heatsink or even lapping it?
I did it with my home pc (q6600) and Intel Burn Test(this thing really baked the proccy) saw temps fall from high 80s to mid 60s.
I just lapped the CPU along with the heatsink and replaced the LGA775 socket (****)push-pull pins with screws and washers.
Coupled with RMClock it used to run under normal load(web surfing and movies) at temps close to 35-40c in the summers(Kanpur, UP).

If time and equipment permit I will mod the Y500 too.
And definitely the ultrabay GPU if I get one.


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Have you considered opening the ultrabay GPU and repasting with AS5 and applying more pressure against the heatsink or even lapping it?
> I did it with my home pc (q6600) and Intel Burn Test(this thing really baked the proccy) saw temps fall from high 80s to mid 60s.
> I just lapped the CPU along with the heatsink and replaced the LGA775 socket (****)push-pull pins with screws and washers.
> Coupled with RMClock it used to run under normal load(web surfing and movies) at temps close to 35-40c in the summers(Kanpur, UP).
> ...



I tried but the mobo screw was really tight and I damaged it pretty bad while trying to open it. No one will be able to open it no, it's damaged that badly. Heck I have 3 packs of Copper Thermal Paste lying in the cupboard behind me.


----------



## udit247 (Feb 17, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Well in my case NFS Rivals run butter smooth with every thing maxed out.
> 
> *Info:*
> Lenovo Y510P
> ...





seamon said:


> Can you please post FRAPS FPS results? There is no other way to determine whether it is smooth or not.



Game: NFS Rivals
Avg: 28.962 - Min: 27 - Max: 31
All Settings are maxed out and this includes general game-play including country sides having a lot of trees and grass.
Do you know NFS Rivals is locked at 30 FPS max! Just search on internet.


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Game: NFS Rivals
> Avg: 28.962 - Min: 27 - Max: 31
> All Settings are maxed out and this includes general game-play including country sides having a lot of trees and grass.
> Do you know NFS Rivals is locked at 30 FPS max! Just search on internet.



Everyone knows that.
NFS Rivals also gives a lot better gameplay when it is at exactly 30 FPS not 29. Just search on Internet. 

Something is wrong..........I smell OC.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 17, 2014)

Guys can you run Photoshop,AutoCAD,Revit Architecture,Civil 3D smoothly?


----------



## seamon (Feb 18, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys can you run Photoshop,AutoCAD,Revit Architecture,Civil 3D smoothly?



I doubt anyone of us are architects.........but photoshop? Yes! 
If you wanna use it professionally then consider a laptop designed specifically for that purpose like HP ZBOOK 15.
This is a consumer laptop meant for playing games and watching movies not for CAD and other work although it can run them just fine.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> I doubt anyone of us are architects.........but photoshop? Yes!
> If you wanna use it professionally then consider a laptop designed specifically for that purpose like HP ZBOOK 15.
> This is a consumer laptop meant for playing games and watching movies not for CAD and other work although it can run them just fine.



Dude range starts from 1 L
Above my budget!

Can any1 confirm the price of most basic model?


----------



## seamon (Feb 18, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Dude range starts from 1 L
> Above my budget!
> 
> Can any1 confirm the price of most basic model?



Only you can do that. Contact HP directly.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh you are the same guy from earlier. What did they say? Mind posting the quotation along with the configs they gave?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Only you can do that. Contact HP directly.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oh you are the same guy from earlier. What did they say? Mind posting the quotation along with the configs they gave?



Customer Care is quite lazy!
Haven't replied my mail or called me back from last  couple of days!


----------



## seamon (Feb 18, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Customer Care is quite lazy!
> Haven't replied my mail or called me back from last  couple of days!



Try again tomorrow.........when I tried, they called me within 20 mins.


----------



## udit247 (Feb 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Everyone knows that.
> NFS Rivals also gives a lot better gameplay when it is at exactly 30 FPS not 29. Just search on Internet.
> 
> Something is wrong..........I smell OC.



Well NFS Rivals is locked at 30 FPS so it doesn't look good choice for FPS bench-marking.
When I am racing and passes through deep forest and grass than Min FPS sometimes drops to 23-24 for few seconds and not yet done OC
Following are the GPU-Z screenshots for NFS Rivals played for 45 mins


----------



## seamon (Feb 18, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Well NFS Rivals is locked at 30 FPS so it doesn't look good choice for FPS bench-marking.
> When I am racing and passes through deep forest and grass than Min FPS sometimes drops to 23-24 for few seconds and not yet done OC
> Following are the GPU-Z screenshots for NFS Rivals played for 45 mins
> View attachment 13633
> View attachment 13634



Ewww that 86 degrees. Probably gonna heat more in ac iv black flag.


----------



## udit247 (Feb 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Ewww that 86 degrees. Probably gonna heat more in ac iv black flag.



Those temps are without the use of cooling pads. I think I have to take out my cooling pads before I think of AC IV specially during summers
Whats your GPU's ASIC quality? Mine is 89%


----------



## seamon (Feb 19, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Those temps are without the use of cooling pads. I think I have to take out my cooling pads before I think of AC IV specially during summers
> Whats your GPU's ASIC quality? Mine is 89%



80.6% on master and 75.6% on slave. I am on highest stable OC and I refuse to overvolt.

- - - Updated - - -

I just found the heaviest scene in NFS Rivals.




In this scene my GT 650m SLI gave 27-28 FPS and both the GPUs refused to scale above 60% usage. This is the scene which makes Inspiron 15 give 14 FPS.
The 23 FPS is because FPS is decreased when I press PrtSc.

I request Ht 755m/GT750m users to test this scene. 


CPU usage in Y500 is 50% whereas in Inspiron 15 is 85%.

- - - Updated - - -

This part can be located on North Eastern part of the map.


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 19, 2014)

Drivers for 755M updated to 334. Anyone tried it out?
If yes, does it allow playing games? 
Because 332 drivers refused me to play games.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi I am planning to buy a laptop here are the few I shortlisted can you guys tell me which Is the way to go
This is the dell with 8850 ddr5 but comparatively I see it 4500u is not great
Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.57702 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Dell: Flipkart.com

This lenovo is almost final only thing making me think is the ddr3 740m will it be future proof? Also If it's 64 bit or 128 I m not sure 
But it 4207mq is great also I get a 8gb ssd in a very nice price the spot
Lenovo IdeaPad Z510 (59-398016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.58800 Price in India - Buy Lenovo IdeaPad Z510 (59-398016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flipkart

Here i5 4200m is good but again 740m for such a price difference 
HP Envy 15-j110TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1 TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.63990 Price in India - Buy HP Envy 15-j110TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1 TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Glass Fiber With Silky Soft Touch Aluminium Finish Natural Silver Online - HP: Fli

Finally this, a little over my budget but then again it 4200m will be good I think and it has 750m n14p gt1 I think it's the sli version with ddr5 also with the lenovo ultrabay so is it worth all the money?
Lenovo Ideapad Y510P (59-389687) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.66666 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Y510P (59-389687) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Dusk Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

My budget is almost 60000k~950$ 
I am looking to game I know laptop are not great for gaming and all but still I have to have portability I need to be future proof
My last laptop with core2duo and hd4670 was bought on 2010 and lasted with me all the way till now n played all I could throw on it until recently
So guys plz help me out
Also I am looking to develop for windows phone 8 it's sdk needs hardware virtualization so above processors support that?

Thanx a lot guys it will be great help


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 19, 2014)

hi all i am planning to buy a new laptop am looking to play games on it and also some VS development work
which one should i go for??
i need it to last long previous i had was hp pavilion bought in 2010 lasted till now core2duo with ati hd4650 somehow managed to play games till now but since the need for dx11 hardware support games now no more work on it or work with lots of issues
i want my laptop to last
my budget would be 65k but still i am consering y510p with i7 if its worth all the money involved
others that i shortlisted are:

dell 3537 for 60990 INR i7 4500m-8gb-1tb-2gb 8850m (not sure how good will this i7 be its dual core clocked at 1.8 turbo to 3)
lenovo z510 59000INR i7 4702qm-8gb-1tb-2b 740m (gfx is ddr3 dont know how long will it last, otherwise its good i get backlit keyboard as well as 8gb ssd)
lenovo y510p 69000INR i5 4200m-8gb-1tb-2b 750m (a little over my budget)
i think this one is sli ready and as lenovo has a ultrabay i could go extra graphic card or cooling fan if it really worth the money what say guys???
finally y510p 75000k (specs u all know and very well over my budget) 

could anyone give me prefernce list wht to buy and is the money worth it....
thnx all


----------



## seamon (Feb 19, 2014)

goldsmit409 said:


> hi all i am planning to buy a new laptop am looking to play games on it and also some VS development work
> which one should i go for??
> i need it to last long previous i had was hp pavilion bought in 2010 lasted till now core2duo with ati hd4650 somehow managed to play games till now but since the need for dx11 hardware support games now no more work on it or work with lots of issues
> i want my laptop to last
> ...



er... Y510p is not with SLI. SLI card is not available in India neither is the fan. It's just a marketing gimmick. Gt 755m cards are the only ones that fit which were not even released in USA. You have to stick to the DVD drive.

All the laptops you listed are good and almost equal in performance. Decide whether you want a strong CPU or a strong GPU.

Strong CPU:- Ideapad z510.
Strong GPU:-Inspiron 15/15R, Ideapad Y510p core i5 edition.

And say no to HP.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 19, 2014)

thanx for the reply man still confused i read this whole thread about cpu intensive games and gpu intensive games and stuff still not able to decide which is the way to go
also a bit confused i was playing assassin creed 4 on low settings was slow but playable on my old laptop thats i mentioned was 4 year old... will z510 be such a long companion to me???
i dont want to upgrade anytime soon so if in start i do need to put a little extra i could live with it...

also major reason i had to leave my old laptop was that it was not dx11 compatible hardware....will there be any such issue with 740m with ddr3???

i am a bit relectant to go with dell coz of ulv processor and no backlit keyboard....backlit looks kinda cool
so bascially its z510 or y510p with i5 and if its really to great to go to y510p i7 maybe i could get it (too tuff)


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 19, 2014)

just saw about z40 and z50.... would it be worth the wait???
cost and performance wise???


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 19, 2014)

what about display of lenovo laptops? is it better than dell?


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 19, 2014)

as far as i know both lenovo has a full HD screen 
and dell is hd(720p)


----------



## seamon (Feb 19, 2014)

nandu26 said:


> what about display of lenovo laptops? is it better than dell?



Colors in my Y500 are much more vivid than in my Inspiron 15. I can post a side by side view.


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> Colors in my Y500 are much more vivid than in my Inspiron 15. I can post a side by side view.



It would be helpful if you post photos of both.


----------



## seamon (Feb 19, 2014)

nandu26 said:


> It would be helpful if you post photos of both.



I'll add a side by side view of both laptops playing NFS Rivals after some time, I am currently installing Max Payne 3 on Y500, first original game I have bought in ages.


----------



## udit247 (Feb 20, 2014)

goldsmit409 said:


> hi all i am planning to buy a new laptop am looking to play games on it and also some VS development work
> which one should i go for??
> i need it to last long previous i had was hp pavilion bought in 2010 lasted till now core2duo with ati hd4650 somehow managed to play games till now but since the need for dx11 hardware support games now no more work on it or work with lots of issues
> i want my laptop to last
> ...



If you want powerful CPU and GPU than go with Y510P (Core i7) but if you want to buy below 60000 than go with Z510. You can also checkout Y510P (Core i5) if you can increase your budget.

Now regarding future compatibility, no one can assure you that but rest assured that newer/current graphics card will support new DirectX versions. ATI and Nvidia support their graphics card for the life of it in some cases they have abandoned old graphics cards support for DirectX may be because of hardware related issues.

Y510P will last for next five years if only gaming is concerned otherwise it may last a decade if nothing goes wrong! My Compaq (Pentium M) from 2005 is still going strong

I would suggest you should go with a console like PS3 or PS4 if you want to play games for the years to come without bothering about compatibility.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Colors in my Y500 are much more vivid than in my Inspiron 15. I can post a side by side view.



Good to know about it!

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> 80.6% on master and 75.6% on slave. I am on highest stable OC and I refuse to overvolt.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I will test my lappy at this location and keep you posted about the FPS I am getting in the coming days (real busy these days)

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> I'll add a side by side view of both laptops playing NFS Rivals after some time, I am currently installing Max Payne 3 on Y500, first original game I have bought in ages.



I started supporting developers by purchasing games


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 20, 2014)

Latest Nvidia drivers 334 WHQL
Highest possible settings on Y500 1x750m at stock clocks
I get 30 but PrntScr drops it to 27

*i.imgur.com/FgSoEQr.jpg

PS: I have another place on map where GPU usage is 50-60 but the fps is in the range of 20-25, will post it in sometime.


Update:
This place and there is another one also, GPU usage on single setup should be 99.
Bad coding has to be it.
*i.imgur.com/6EWjTHX.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Has anyone gone for the HDD caddy available on ebay or intl. ebay to replace the ODD?
I need one, share links if possible.


----------



## priyankgupta (Feb 21, 2014)

Utkarsh2008, which drivers were you using prior to 334 WHQL?

- - - Updated - - -

Update: Okay, even I updated the drivers to 334, and it seems all fine.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 21, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Utkarsh2008, which drivers were you using prior to 334 WHQL?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Update: Okay, even I updated the drivers to 334, and it seems all fine.




334 Beta.
No problems with the new drivers and honestly the games I play see little to know change with the drivers.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 22, 2014)

Finally I am going for lenovo y 510p with i5 
Can somebody tell me how much will i compromise against lenovo Y510p i7 version n will it be worth da 10000INR I save?


----------



## seamon (Feb 22, 2014)

goldsmit409 said:


> Finally I am going for lenovo y 510p with i5
> Can somebody tell me how much will i compromise against lenovo Y510p i7 version n will it be worth da 10000INR I save?



a core i7 4700MQ is two times better than core i5 4200M. It's worth the extra 10k INR.


----------



## techie.papu (Feb 22, 2014)

hi friends.. Plz don't laugh.. I have a silly question..  can I avail the dewali offer 2013 if I buy y510 now ? Or any other existing offer on buying this laptop now ?


----------



## seamon (Feb 22, 2014)

techie.papu said:


> hi friends.. Plz don't laugh.. I have a silly question..  can I avail the dewali offer 2013 if I buy y510 now ? Or any other existing offer on buying this laptop now ?



Absolutely I just availed Karva Choad offer, gave me 50% discount on my Inspiron 15.

But seriously....
No.

- - - Updated - - -

Actually the McDonald's offer is still going on.
Rs.100 off when buying anything above 1k INR from Flipkart. If you want I can give you the code.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 22, 2014)

seamon said:


> Absolutely I just availed Karva Choad offer, gave me 50% discount on my Inspiron 15.
> 
> But seriously....
> No.
> ...



karwa choad offer I nearly fell off my seat laughing at this


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 22, 2014)

So I went to buy y510p with i5 seems it's not available so it's i7 version will get it tomorrow seems someone doesn't want me to have i5 ;p
Do I need to worry about elan touchpad or that issue is fixed?
Any other thing I need to be worried about?
Also I am getting it for 75990 is it a good price only backpack no accessories it's available for extra 300 a set of 11 
Buying it from reliance digital chenmai


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

goldsmit409 said:


> So I went to buy y510p with i5 seems it's not available so it's i7 version will get it tomorrow seems someone doesn't want me to have i5 ;p
> Do I need to worry about elan touchpad or that issue is fixed?
> Any other thing I need to be worried about?
> Also I am getting it for 75990 is it a good price only backpack no accessories it's available for extra 300 a set of 11
> Buying it from reliance digital chenmai



Congo. Wise Decision.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 23, 2014)

goldsmit409 said:


> So I went to buy y510p with i5 seems it's not available so it's i7 version will get it tomorrow seems someone doesn't want me to have i5 ;p
> Do I need to worry about elan touchpad or that issue is fixed?
> Any other thing I need to be worried about?
> Also I am getting it for 75990 is it a good price only backpack no accessories it's available for extra 300 a set of 11
> Buying it from reliance digital chenmai



Get from flipkart instead!Save 3k
& get backpack !

Link-
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-y5...toryFooter_Computer_1&otracker=Recommendation


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Get from flipkart instead!Save 3k
> & get backpack !
> 
> Link-
> Lenovo Ideapad Y510 (59-390016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.72390 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Y510 (59-390016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com



So what did you buy at last? Y510p?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep Y510p is my final choice!
I'm just looking for any cheap dealers in India or I while go with Flipkart


----------



## udit247 (Feb 24, 2014)

*@ seamon & Utkarsh2008*

Well today I got enough time and have done some FPS bench-marking on NFS Rivals.
I am getting 28 FPS at the location that you have mentioned. Below is the screenshot.



Another location I found where there are a lot of trees and vegetation and this is the place I am getting lowest FPS (22). Below are the screenshots.



Remarks:
Model: Y510P (Core i7)
Nvidia Driver: 334.89
OS: Windows 8.1
All game settings are at the maximum.

- - - Updated - - -



Utkarsh2008 said:


> Has anyone gone for the HDD caddy available on ebay or intl. ebay to replace the ODD?
> I need one, share links if possible.



Not yet, I am planning to get SSD after a year, by that time the prices of high speed drives will come down and than I will start searching for the HDD caddy.

- - - Updated - - -



goldsmit409 said:


> So I went to buy y510p with i5 seems it's not available so it's i7 version will get it tomorrow seems someone doesn't want me to have i5 ;p
> Do I need to worry about elan touchpad or that issue is fixed?
> Any other thing I need to be worried about?
> Also I am getting it for 75990 is it a good price only backpack no accessories it's available for extra 300 a set of 11
> Buying it from reliance digital chenmai



Search with your local dealers before buying from a major retail outlet, you may save a lot of money.

Try to call all the dealers and confirm on the price, by this way you will get the best deals in your city. For dealers list visit Lenovo India website.

Back in August'13 (Just before the price hike) I got this laptop for 69500 from a dealer in Delhi.


----------



## seamon (Feb 24, 2014)

udit247 said:


> *@ seamon & Utkarsh2008*
> 
> Well today I got enough time and have done some FPS bench-marking on NFS Rivals.
> I am getting 28 FPS at the location that you have mentioned. Below is the screenshot.
> ...



That scene gives me 30 on SLI. Scaling is good upto 70%.

- - - Updated - - -

Back in April price was 65k for Y500 which is essentially the same model .

and Dude you gotta try a SSD. The experience is awesome. I never wanna go back to HDD. It's like a completely different computer. No lag nothing. For eg. a game hangs(say by OCing too much-> Kernal near Krash).........earlier my OS would hang then and there, now no hang nothing, everything is usable while the game is in hang mode.


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Feb 24, 2014)

hey friends ,

Finally saved enough money to buy y510p , going to get it in next 2-3 days
From local lenovo store they costing me around 73000 with lenovo headphone and other 3-4 accessories !

Can you list me all things that i should check while buying this laptop ?

It would be great help , thanks


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 24, 2014)

amitbhatt89 said:


> hey friends ,
> 
> Finally saved enough money to buy y510p , going to get it in next 2-3 days
> From local lenovo store they costing me around 73000 with lenovo headphone and other 3-4 accessories !
> ...



Look for other cheap deal!
Basically check accessories .Its pretty useless to get cheap branded accessories like Enter,etc.

Or go with flipkart for 72.4 k + backpack


----------



## iamzero (Feb 24, 2014)

I got my touchpad replaced..however, i have run into some other issues. After the replacement and opening of laptop, the right side besides the touchpad makes a click like sound when pressed and they have agreed to change the back panel to check and fix.

however i am experience serious heating issues after that on normal browser and internet usage. the left side of keyboard heats up as well though he cleaned the laptop infront of me. What do you guys suggest what to do? what to tell him in next visit?

There are constant memory instructions errors and display driver stopped errors. Also i am getting burning smell while using laptop plugged in charging. what can be the issues help!


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 24, 2014)

touchpad thing is wht i am worried about i dont wanna buy a new laptop and get it opened within a few days.....
today i will get the delivery lets see what i get.....synaptic or elan....


----------



## seamon (Feb 24, 2014)

iamzero said:


> I got my touchpad replaced..however, i have run into some other issues. After the replacement and opening of laptop, the right side besides the touchpad makes a click like sound when pressed and they have agreed to change the back panel to check and fix.
> 
> however i am experience serious heating issues after that on normal browser and internet usage. the left side of keyboard heats up as well though he cleaned the laptop infront of me. What do you guys suggest what to do? what to tell him in next visit?
> 
> There are constant memory instructions errors and display driver stopped errors. Also i am getting burning smell while using laptop plugged in charging. what can be the issues help!



Check the temps using HWmonitor and post here. If CPU/GPU temps are crossing the 90 degree mark then ask them to reapply thermal paste(order a good one like Arctic Silver from flipkart or Primeabgb). If the heating issues persists even when temps are low get it checked.


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Feb 24, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Look for other cheap deal!
> Basically check accessories .Its pretty useless to get cheap branded accessories like Enter,etc.
> 
> Or go with flipkart for 72.4 k + backpack



i am getting lenovo backpack and headphone , and other accessories may not lenovo branded but still i think 73000 is good deal , as i m getting it directly from lenovo store.

The other thing is on lenovo Indian site they clearly mentioned that think twice before buy from site like flipkart , snapdeal etc , because seller on that sites are not authorized dealer and may have warranty issues after buying laptop.

*i.imgur.com/h8wNzlS.png

also what is synaptic or elan touchpad , which is best and how can i check what is i am getting ?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't understand from where does this ghost of elan and synaptic touch pad issue keeps on coming. AFAIK all the laptops are now being shipped with synaptic and if you are now a unlucky one who got elan just contact Centre or check in the settings which pointer are you having before buying.  
Secondly Toshiba and Lenovo both has stated that people try to buy from local sellers and avoid e-commerce due to warranty issue. So I would suggest you to avoid it. And the deal looks good.


----------



## seamon (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't think buying from flipkart will lead to any issues. Those are teh good guys.


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Feb 24, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I don't understand from where does this ghost of elan and synaptic touch pad issue keeps on coming. AFAIK all the laptops are now being shipped with synaptic and if you are now a unlucky one who got elan just contact Centre or check in the settings which pointer are you having before buying.
> Secondly Toshiba and Lenovo both has stated that people try to buy from local sellers and avoid e-commerce due to warranty issue. So I would suggest you to avoid it. And the deal looks good.



Thanks for the reply mate

also new laptop coming with windows 8.1 or still 8 if you know

i have no speedy data connection and its almost 2 gigs setup to upgrade to 8.1 from 8 :/

anything else you suggest me to check while buying ?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2014)

amitbhatt89 said:


> Thanks for the reply mate
> 
> also new laptop coming with windows 8.1 or still 8 if you know
> 
> ...



Who told you that.  It is about 4 gigs to download and then about another gig of drivers for 8.1 to be downloaded from the website.  
I guess the stock system comes with Windows 8 on board.


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Feb 24, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Who told you that.  It is about 4 gigs to download and then about another gig of drivers for 8.1 to be downloaded from the website.
> I guess the stock system comes with Windows 8 on board.



i read that here Upgrading with a metered Internet connection - Microsoft Windows Help

I dont know if its larger than 2 gigs , and if so than it more big problem for me to upgrade :/


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 24, 2014)

Got it today 
And yes it's elan but no issues
N yes it's win8 u have to update


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2014)

amitbhatt89 said:


> i read that here Upgrading with a metered Internet connection - Microsoft Windows Help
> 
> I dont know if its larger than 2 gigs , and if so than it more big problem for me to upgrade :/



I still has mine update due and it says 3.7 something.


----------



## udit247 (Feb 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> That scene gives me 30 on SLI. Scaling is good upto 70%.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



New game update is available on Origin, I am now upgrading it to version 1.4, lets see what's fixed in this update!
Well regarding SSD, I am still holding myself somehow. Don't tell me the experience is awesome because than I have to get one real soon!

- - - Updated - - -



iamzero said:


> I got my touchpad replaced..however, i have run into some other issues. After the replacement and opening of laptop, the right side besides the touchpad makes a click like sound when pressed and they have agreed to change the back panel to check and fix.
> 
> however i am experience serious heating issues after that on normal browser and internet usage. the left side of keyboard heats up as well though he cleaned the laptop infront of me. What do you guys suggest what to do? what to tell him in next visit?
> 
> There are constant memory instructions errors and display driver stopped errors. Also i am getting burning smell while using laptop plugged in charging. what can be the issues help!



Why have you replaced your touchpad at the first place! Was it not working fine or you just wanted to change from Elan to Synaptics. That's the reason I never try to repair any of my gadgets even at the service centers, many of times I have seen and experienced in the past that if gadgets are opened than they start giving problems!

- - - Updated - - -



goldsmit409 said:


> Got it today
> And yes it's elan but no issues
> N yes it's win8 u have to update



Congrats buddy!


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Feb 25, 2014)

goldsmit409 said:


> Got it today
> And yes it's elan but no issues
> N yes it's win8 u have to update




thanks for the info.

how much they cost you btw ?


----------



## Aerrow (Feb 25, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Why have you replaced your touchpad at the first place! Was it not working fine or you just wanted to change from Elan to Synaptics. That's the reason I never try to repair any of my gadgets even at the service centers, many of times I have seen and experienced in the past that if gadgets are opened than they start giving problems



Completely true. 

Guys, anyone thinking of an upgrade? If so, which is the most likely lappy to choose?


----------



## Aerrow (Feb 25, 2014)

Also, can anyone tell me how to add an SSD?

Cost, steps?? I use the sli full hd version with 650ms.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 25, 2014)

It cost me 74k
Got it from gadget monster in chennai


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 25, 2014)

Or buy an Alienware X51 and a sweet FHD IPS monitor for the same price


----------



## iamzero (Feb 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> Check the temps using HWmonitor and post here. If CPU/GPU temps are crossing the 90 degree mark then ask them to reapply thermal paste(order a good one like Arctic Silver from flipkart or Primeabgb). If the heating issues persists even when temps are low get it checked.



Thanks bro, i am attaching the ss of temps just after booting the laptop, i am not usign or running any programs as of now.
how much do yours go on normal usage of internet connection, firefox, chrome opened with  tabs and editing in word and notepad.

How much do i need to worry?


Also my battery wear level is 5% at what % can i expect lenovo management to show bad status, because they consider only the software status, if its bad they will send a new one.

If anyone has to ask info on how customer care went, about touchpad or about my experience do let me know.

- - - Updated - - -

@udit,

Bro, the touchpad was sunk a lot from right side and make a bad click sound like something like a small stone is fixed somewhere, to prevent further damage i asked them and i preffered for synaptics that's it.

Any advises, now they will replace the back cover to check the sound coming, if you want to share something let me know.


----------



## seamon (Feb 25, 2014)

Aerrow said:


> Also, can anyone tell me how to add an SSD?
> 
> Cost, steps?? I use the sli full hd version with 650ms.



Open up the damn back cover.
On the right side there(laptop underside facing you) should be a slot which would be filled with a small card( if you have the caching SSD), remove it.
Buy a mSata SSD from here(only this, nothing else fits)(I got Plextor M5M 128 GB, avoid ADATA and Kingston):-
Buy mSATA SSD | mSATA SSD Price in India | Online mSATA Solid State Drive
Fit it in there and tighten it with the mounting screw.

- - - Updated - - -



AbhMkh said:


> Or buy an Alienware X51 and a sweet FHD IPS monitor for the same price



That ****'s weak. It's CPU score is 5900, core i7 mobile quads score ~7000.
GPU is weak as hell too.
GTX 645- 576 shaders running at 823Mhz. I have 768 running at 1080Mhz.

- - - Updated - - -



iamzero said:


> Thanks bro, i am attaching the ss of temps just after booting the laptop, i am not usign or running any programs as of now.
> how much do yours go on normal usage of internet connection, firefox, chrome opened with  tabs and editing in word and notepad.
> 
> How much do i need to worry?View attachment 13697View attachment 13698
> ...



You only posted CPU temps, post rest(GPU, HDD etc) of them too. Post after playing some demanding game for 1 hour.


----------



## udit247 (Feb 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> Open up the damn back cover.
> On the right side there(laptop underside facing you) should be a slot which would be filled with a small card( if you have the caching SSD), remove it.
> Buy a mSata SSD from here(only this, nothing else fits)(I got Plextor M5M 128 GB, avoid ADATA and Kingston):-
> Buy mSATA SSD | mSATA SSD Price in India | Online mSATA Solid State Drive
> Fit it in there and tighten it with the mounting screw.



Thanks for the info and site link. Earlier I was thinking you were having a SSD which fits in the HDD slot, well I am planing to get that SSD after some time, decided 128GB or 256GB Samsung 840 Pro and I think that mSATA SSD is like a caching memory which speeds up the frequently used files or programs, including windows start-up and shut-down. What do you say? Can you access 128GB from your computer.
Since the cost of mSATA SSD and SATA SSD are almost same so I will go with SATA SSD and I will put that SSD in the HDD slot and move HDD to DVD drive using HDD Caddy.


----------



## seamon (Feb 25, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Thanks for the info and site link. Earlier I was thinking you were having a SSD which fits in the HDD slot, well I am planing to get that SSD after some time, decided 128GB or 256GB Samsung 840 Pro and I think that mSATA SSD is like a caching memory which speeds up the frequently used files or programs, including windows start-up and shut-down. What do you say? Can you access 128GB from your computer.
> Since the cost of mSATA SSD and SATA SSD are almost same so I will go with SATA SSD and I will put that SSD in the HDD slot and move HDD to DVD drive using HDD Caddy.



New mSATA SSDs can contain upto 1 TB(Samsung EVO msata SSD) of data. The msata drive is my primary drive which contains Windows. I use the 1 TB stock drive to store games and stuff. This setup is much better than getting a SATA drive as I get performance + storage. Msata is only for OS and HDD for storage.

I think the Y510p has a different slot. It has M.2 NGFF, you gotta open it up and see. Getting a M.2 NGFF SSD is recommended.


----------



## iamzero (Feb 25, 2014)

Can anyone helping me in solving this issue?
The dekstop looks completely messed up..folders and programs run fine in original resolution...but this happens to desktop and goes after restarting

WIndows 8.1


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2014)

iamzero said:


> Can anyone helping me in solving this issue?
> The dekstop looks completely messed up..folders and programs run fine in original resolution...but this happens to desktop and goes after restarting
> 
> WIndows 8.1
> ...


Welcome the another 8.1 bug.


----------



## udit247 (Feb 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> New mSATA SSDs can contain upto 1 TB(Samsung EVO msata SSD) of data. The msata drive is my primary drive which contains Windows. I use the 1 TB stock drive to store games and stuff. This setup is much better than getting a SATA drive as I get performance + storage. Msata is only for OS and HDD for storage.
> 
> I think the Y510p has a different slot. It has M.2 NGFF, you gotta open it up and see. Getting a M.2 NGFF SSD is recommended.



Thanks for the great info mate!
Do you think performance of mSATA SSD is similar to SATA SSD and how have you installed your OS in mSATA SSD, is it accessible in your File Explorer or you got some kind of software which transfers complete OS to mSATA SSD and from where can I get M.2 NGFF Drive.

I think only Lenovo is giving mSATA SSD slot in their laptops and that's one more reason I love Lenovo PC's.

- - - Updated - - -



iamzero said:


> Can anyone helping me in solving this issue?
> The dekstop looks completely messed up..folders and programs run fine in original resolution...but this happens to desktop and goes after restarting
> 
> WIndows 8.1
> ...



There seems to be some software problem in your PC. Try to Refresh or Reset your Windows 8 PC. To Refresh or Reset goto Charms Settings>>Update and Recovery>>Recovery


----------



## seamon (Feb 26, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Thanks for the great info mate!
> Do you think performance of mSATA SSD is similar to SATA SSD and how have you installed your OS in mSATA SSD, is it accessible in your File Explorer or you got some kind of software which transfers complete OS to mSATA SSD and from where can I get M.2 NGFF Drive.
> 
> I think only Lenovo is giving mSATA SSD slot in their laptops and that's one more reason I love Lenovo PC's.
> ...



A Msata drive behaves as a normal HDD. I get 500 MBps read and 320 MBps write speeds. The first thing you should do is open the back cover and see if you have Msata or m.2 ngff. Onlyssd.com has all sorts of ssds. When I installed my ssd, I removed all contents of Hdd and reduced it's size to 40 GB, then cloned the Hdd to ssd and formatted the Hdd.


----------



## iamzero (Feb 26, 2014)

Here are the temps while playing arkham origins





What to do? Can anyone tell me what things to get replaced.Is it problem with heat sink, cpu fan, thermal pasting or mobo?


----------



## seamon (Feb 26, 2014)

iamzero said:


> Here are the temps while playing arkham origins
> 
> View attachment 13711
> 
> ...



Those temps are a bit on the higher side. You're prolly gonna damage the laptop if your GPU keeps those temps for a long time. Mine barely reaches 91 during kombustor(don't try this on your laptop). Never put the laptop on a soft surface, always use it on a table when gaming leaving ample space for air to reach the vents. if nothing works ask the service centre guys to repaste the GPU thermal paste.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2014)

I think a good cooler is what you should be using on the first place. And as seamon said you need to play on a flat surface. While playing AC4 or bf3 it hardly reaches 90.


----------



## seamon (Feb 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I think a good cooler is what you should be using on the first place. And as seamon said you need to play on a flat surface. While playing AC4 or bf3 it hardly reaches 90.



Try furmark or kombustor, it's gonna make you cry. Trust me. My cards barely reach 74 when maxing out metro last light for more than an hour.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> Try furmark or kombustor, it's gonna make you cry. Trust me. My cards barely reach 74 when maxing out metro last light for more than an hour.



Alright will check out. 
Just finished bf3 after playing for about 1 hour it reached 78. So I'm kinda happy coz it is without cooler.


----------



## iamzero (Feb 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> Those temps are a bit on the higher side. You're prolly gonna damage the laptop if your GPU keeps those temps for a long time. Mine barely reaches 91 during kombustor(don't try this on your laptop). Never put the laptop on a soft surface, always use it on a table when gaming leaving ample space for air to reach the vents. if nothing works ask the service centre guys to repaste the GPU thermal paste.





seamon said:


> Those temps are a bit on the higher side. You're prolly gonna damage the laptop if your GPU keeps those temps for a long time. Mine barely reaches 91 during kombustor(don't try this on your laptop). Never put the laptop on a soft surface, always use it on a table when gaming leaving ample space for air to reach the vents. if nothing works ask the service centre guys to repaste the GPU thermal paste.




Thanks, actually all these issues happened after the laptop got replaced. Before that even while playing arkham origins, it never crossed 75 and was going perfectly smooth. Yes i have asked them to come with thermal paste as it is onsite warranty, hopefully that should solve it.

What else would you guys recommend from your experience. Yes i am using at elevated height and have used this for last 3 months without any single issue.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> I think a good cooler is what you should be using on the first place. And as seamon said you need to play on a flat surface. While playing AC4 or bf3 it hardly reaches 90.


Yep i am keeping this in mind but it seems to me something else..

If any else would like to share his/her experience with me on this issue, i shall be happy. If you want mt something else to get replaced, i would convince them to do so, but want laptop working fine as it was before.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, do let me know what else is covered in 2 year extended warranty, i know battery is not covered, what else?

IS frying up of MOBO covered in warranty? i heard my friend saying HP does not cover mobo frying, is it true?
What happens if due to overheating my mobo fries? they will take some time to come probably a week and there is persistent heating on normal usage as well on left side of keyboard.
I'm cursing the moment when i got that beast opened.


----------



## udit247 (Feb 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> A Msata drive behaves as a normal HDD. I get 500 MBps read and 320 MBps write speeds. The first thing you should do is open the back cover and see if you have Msata or m.2 ngff. Onlyssd.com has all sorts of ssds. When I installed my ssd, I removed all contents of Hdd and reduced it's size to 40 GB, then cloned the Hdd to ssd and formatted the Hdd.



Thanks, now I have decided to get M.2 SSD rather than SATA SSD. I have researched on internet and came to know M.2 max throughput speed can reach 8GB/s if drive supports using PCI-E multiple lanes. Currently Samsung has released a M.2 drive which can reach 1.2GB/s. I believe in the near future M.2 will replace all the other SSD form factors, also Sony has released a new Ultrabook VAIO Pro 13 having only M.2 SSD

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Try furmark or kombustor, it's gonna make you cry. Trust me. My cards barely reach 74 when maxing out metro last light for more than an hour.



Name suggests it will burn my GPU/CPU

- - - Updated - - -



iamzero said:


> Thanks, actually all these issues happened after the laptop got replaced. Before that even while playing arkham origins, it never crossed 75 and was going perfectly smooth. Yes i have asked them to come with thermal paste as it is onsite warranty, hopefully that should solve it.
> 
> What else would you guys recommend from your experience. Yes i am using at elevated height and have used this for last 3 months without any single issue.



After seeing the attached temp pics, I think ambient temps are just fine because your HDD temps are low but your CPU and GPU temps are beyond normal. You should check whether the heat sink is properly fitted back after opening or not. Also reapply good quality thermal paste (as told by seamon) on CPU/GPU if problems aren't fixed.


----------



## seamon (Feb 27, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Thanks, now I have decided to get M.2 SSD rather than SATA SSD. I have researched on internet and came to know M.2 max throughput speed can reach 8GB/s if drive supports using PCI-E multiple lanes. Currently Samsung has released a M.2 drive which can reach 1.2GB/s. I believe in the near future M.2 will replace all the other SSD form factors, also Sony has released a new Ultrabook VAIO Pro 13 having only M.2 SSD
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



First check whether you have msata or m.2 ngff, if you get a ngff and you find out that you have msata then.....
Furmark does specifically that.


----------



## starbearer (Feb 27, 2014)

A generic answer:

Laptop Temp: CPU and GPU temp reaching high point is normal but after a limited point either the system restarts or prolonged use may fry mobo. In case of laptop above 95deg and prolonged use may be a worry factor.
resolution: Try to get Diamond IC thermal paste, I have seen Xoticpc using them on lenovo y510p modified by them...seems a good solution, adding a cooler pad is another option. There was an option for y500s once for a extra fan in dvd caddy...stopped by lenovo due to some reason.

my question:
I had y500  bought last year Oct and doing DOA in Nov...huge problems starting with dead pixels, dvd issue, hdmi issue, wifi and bluetooth issue. Logically u cant return a system after 1.5 months...I sued them for and got my money back...thank you lenovo for understanding.

Im buying y510p next week and hope the bluetooth and wifi cards are not from Atheros...coz they really "sukc"?

I have heard of the glitch on GT755m card on lenovo website mentioning gt750m, Hope that outta box I get gt755m now?

I opened y500 once and it had a SSD connector but no card so wanted to check if this time whats on y510p,  I have heard some people saying that they have ngff connector for future addition and some saying that connector isnt solded to mobo now?

Lastly the synaptics touchpad...hope elan is out now for sure.

All help appreciated,  im buying @74k in delhi,  however on lenovo website its still at 77k 

**Gigabyte uses to fans and 2 copper elements covering one for gpu and cpu separate,  also includes the swappable dvd rom for extra hard drive.... despite of 2 fans already existing. ...kinda interesting. Model no p35k cf1 or cf2 or cf3...hope lenovo could have done this


----------



## seamon (Feb 27, 2014)

starbearer said:


> A generic answer:
> 
> Laptop Temp: CPU and GPU temp reaching high point is normal but after a limited point either the system restarts or prolonged use may fry mobo. In case of laptop above 95deg and prolonged use may be a worry factor.
> resolution: Try to get Diamond IC thermal paste, I have seen Xoticpc using them on lenovo y510p modified by them...seems a good solution, adding a cooler pad is another option. There was an option for y500s once for a extra fan in dvd caddy...stopped by lenovo due to some reason.
> ...



Is IC diamond even available in India?
I saw Arctic Silver in primeabgb site. The best I got was Copper thermal paste from local store.
I haven't faced any problems with Qualcomm Atheros wifi card.


----------



## starbearer (Feb 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> Is IC diamond even available in India?
> I saw Arctic Silver in primeabgb site. The best I got was Copper thermal paste from local store.
> I haven't faced any problems with Qualcomm Atheros wifi card.



if you want to spend almost 40$ you can get that to india.
check this link: Amazon.com: dmt diamomd paste

Alternatively you can search for diamond paste at amazon.com.
I was with Amazon till last year in US, so im sure you can order to india from the same wrbsite only if you want to spend a bit extra...but its real worth...I have used the same on studio from dell and its temp never went more than 75deg even after 14hrs of continuous playing...lol


----------



## iamzero (Feb 27, 2014)

starbearer said:


> A generic answer:
> 
> Laptop Temp: CPU and GPU temp reaching high point is normal but after a limited point either the system restarts or prolonged use may fry mobo. In case of laptop above 95deg and prolonged use may be a worry factor.
> resolution: Try to get Diamond IC thermal paste, I have seen Xoticpc using them on lenovo y510p modified by them...seems a good solution, adding a cooler pad is another option. There was an option for y500s once for a extra fan in dvd caddy...stopped by lenovo due to some reason.
> ...



How did you sue them? Mine is 4 months old/.


----------



## seamon (Feb 27, 2014)

iamzero said:


> How did you sue them? Mine is 4 months old/.



I am guessing Consumer Court.


----------



## starbearer (Feb 27, 2014)

iamzero said:


> How did you sue them? Mine is 4 months old/.



call the number for customer care if I remember correctly...and ask for Bharan or Sabha S...they are from lencare and deal with DOA specifically...

I troubled them for 2 things:
-3 hr wait on some lencare number everytime for consecutive 4 days, proved that there lencare isnt assisting customer and the hold time exceeding has cost, hence service gurantee for next day assistance at home visit never fulfilled. 
-product sold with sub standard parts that were reported to become not working within couple of days, so you can challenge them on pre delivery system check and also sli graphic card said on website not available, incorrect system specification on elan vs synaptics..

this is how and ita more than enuff!!


----------



## seamon (Feb 27, 2014)

starbearer said:


> call the number for customer care if I remember correctly...and ask for Bharan or Sabha S...they are from lencare and deal with DOA specifically...
> 
> I troubled them for 2 things:
> -3 hr wait on some lencare number everytime for consecutive 4 days, proved that there lencare isnt assisting customer and the hold time exceeding has cost, hence service gurantee for next day assistance at home visit never fulfilled.
> ...



So basically you did not sue them earlier because if you had done it then they would not have advertised SLI this time. You just asked for a refund directly. Am I correct?


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Feb 28, 2014)

wohoo finally purchased 

got only 2 partitions so using disk management i made more 3 partitions and sized all as per my requirement , reduced system (os drive) by 150 GB.

another thing i dont like is too much lenovo softwares , i am going to remove them 
here my question is about energy management , is it must have thing or i can remove it ?


----------



## seamon (Feb 28, 2014)

amitbhatt89 said:


> wohoo finally purchased
> 
> got only 2 partitions so using disk management i made more 3 partitions and sized all as per my requirement , reduced system (os drive) by 150 GB.
> 
> ...



I think it's a must have. It gives you access to dust removal option which is not achievable by anything else. Also it has the option of Optimized Battery Health. It keeps your battery healthy by always keeping it in the 50-60% range.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 28, 2014)

amitbhatt89 said:


> wohoo finally purchased
> 
> got only 2 partitions so using disk management i made more 3 partitions and sized all as per my requirement , reduced system (os drive) by 150 GB.
> 
> ...



Remove them! 
All bloat wares crap!
That's why I liked Vizio with Microsoft Signature!

We'll there are many beautiful third party power management softwares!


----------



## seamon (Feb 28, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Remove them!
> All bloat wares crap!
> That's why I liked Vizio with Microsoft Signature!
> 
> We'll there are many beautiful third party power management softwares!



It's impossible to get the dust removal app in any other software. It's impossibru. It makes the fan run at twice the speed.

- - - Updated - - -

I have yet to come across a software that keeps the battery healthy by keeping it at 50-60% charge like Lenovo Battery Management. Post if you know any, I am looking for one for my Dell.


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Feb 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think it's a must have. It gives you access to dust removal option which is not achievable by anything else. Also it has the option of Optimized Battery Health. It keeps your battery healthy by always keeping it in the 50-60% range.



Ok for now i have no objection with it but i read it in past that people have replace their motherboard due to some problem of setting in management tool and so..

also touch pad have no scrolling feature , its a bump !!
i got synaptics touchpad


----------



## $hadow (Feb 28, 2014)

Exactly as seamon said in the above post. The dust removal tool is something unique from Lenovo.


----------



## starbearer (Feb 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> So basically you did not sue them earlier because if you had done it then they would not have advertised SLI this time. You just asked for a refund directly. Am I correct?





$hadow said:


> Exactly as seamon said in the above post. The dust removal tool is something unique from Lenovo.


 Different laptop makers have different types of fan speed control...as in my initial post gigabyte had advantage of controlling 2 fans in 3 modes for silent low usage to moderate and then ultra for gaming purpose, but yes they have 2 fans in one laptop...separate for cpu and gpu.
anyways....try speedfan and let me know results, its better worth on desktop but could be used for laptop also, here is the link:
SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer

Also if anyone could answer my questions in initial post , im yet to purchase y510p...around next week by wednesday or thursday.

thanks in advance.


----------



## starbearer (Feb 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> So basically you did not sue them earlier because if you had done it then they would not have advertised SLI this time. You just asked for a refund directly. Am I correct?



Incorrect, I did sue them by proper channels.
And, Yes! If I would have done that long time back then they would have not advertised sli this time but plz go ahead and check that gt755m is actually available at US website infact some lenovo buisness partners also claim to get those to u if you pay a certain amount as security. ..
Also, im not sure if the sli available for gt755m will be a success in working with y510p with gt 755m, its like natures call and a street full of people...if u got d urge of taking a risk of buying sli and getting shipped to india somehow...ure welcome...lolz


----------



## seamon (Feb 28, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Incorrect, I did sue them by proper channels.
> And, Yes! If I would have done that long time back then they would have not advertised sli this time but plz go ahead and check that gt755m is actually available at US website infact some lenovo buisness partners also claim to get those to u if you pay a certain amount as security. ..
> Also, im not sure if the sli available for gt755m will be a success in working with y510p with gt 755m, its like natures call and a street full of people...if u got d urge of taking a risk of buying sli and getting shipped to india somehow...ure welcome...lolz



SLI was available with Y500 with GT 650m but not in India. I got the SLI card(check my signature) shipped from USA and the transaction was as smooth as butter(eBay+ppobox rocks). The GT 755m SLI card is not available independently as such but comes bundled with Y510p with SLI GT 755m. The GT 750m sli card for Y510p and Y500(new ones come with GT 750m) is available independently.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> It's impossible to get the dust removal app in any other software. It's impossibru. It makes the fan run at twice the speed.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have yet to come across a software that keeps the battery healthy by keeping it at 50-60% charge like Lenovo Battery Management. Post if you know any, I am looking for one for my Dell.



Something that might interest you!
Battery Doubler!
Never tried!

Download here:
*www.filefactory.com/file/b4a011h/n/SOFTS_ANTICRASH_BATTERY_DOUB_HARE_ZOOM.rar


----------



## seamon (Feb 28, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Different laptop makers have different types of fan speed control...as in my initial post gigabyte had advantage of controlling 2 fans in 3 modes for silent low usage to moderate and then ultra for gaming purpose, but yes they have 2 fans in one laptop...separate for cpu and gpu.
> anyways....try speedfan and let me know results, its better worth on desktop but could be used for laptop also, here is the link:
> SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer
> 
> ...



That software doesn't work with Lenovo laptops even with moded BIOS. The Fan Speed is automatically set at ~60% full speed with temps get high. The fan runs at full 100% speed only when Dust Removal tool is used. Some people think that this speed is not unlocked because it may damage the fans in the long run.


----------



## starbearer (Feb 28, 2014)

Ure correct Seamon...running 24/7 fan at high speed will damage the fan in the long run...afterall fan is just plastic or metal fibre running on magnets and coils...so im sure that wont work...any software that would allow atleast 70% of dust removing speed, running continuously will surely keep the low temps...
But lets see if we can find an alternative!


----------



## mooseontheloose (Mar 1, 2014)

Is it possible to get a warranty extension on y510p?


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

mooseontheloose said:


> Is it possible to get a warranty extension on y510p?



yes. Some people were getting it extended upto 4 years total.


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Mar 2, 2014)

Any one can conform this index rating of windows ?

I am damn sure it was 7.9 , 7.9 , 6.9 , 6.9 , 5.9 , when i purchase my laptop , but i just try to recheck it and it reduced to below 




Also i have doubt that my laptop not using nvidia gpu  , can anyone tell me how to conform that system using it ?
There are no switch like before to turn on gpu.


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

amitbhatt89 said:


> Any one can conform this index rating of windows ?
> 
> I am damn sure it was 7.9 , 7.9 , 6.9 , 6.9 , 5.9 , when i purchase my laptop , but i just try to recheck it and it reduced to below
> 
> ...



Your Experience Index is fine. 5.9 in Desktop Graphics is because the laptop is using the Integrated GPU to render desktop graphics. Games are being rendered by the Dedicated one. No need to worry. It was showing 6.9 earlier because the test was done with Integrated Graphics disabled. I think you can turn it off in the bios but it is not advisable as it will then drain the battery very quick.


----------



## DukeSan27 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi guys, I just bought this yesterday. What kind of temperatures are you folks getting while gaming? I am seeing 91/92 on CPU and 94/95 on GPU while playing BF4.


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

DukeSan27 said:


> Hi guys, I just bought this yesterday. What kind of temperatures are you folks getting while gaming? I am seeing 91/92 on CPU and 94/95 on GPU while playing BF4.



Whoa!! Those are soar temps. Play on a flat surface. Say goodbye to your bed. Get a laptop cooler.

My laptop's GPUs(GT 650m's) are clocked way above GT 755m's and they never go above 74.
Ideally you want them below 85 for long a long healthy GPU life. Keep CPU in the early 80s, preferably in the 70s for prolonging it's life.


----------



## udit247 (Mar 2, 2014)

amitbhatt89 said:


> Any one can conform this index rating of windows ?
> 
> I am damn sure it was 7.9 , 7.9 , 6.9 , 6.9 , 5.9 , when i purchase my laptop , but i just try to recheck it and it reduced to below
> 
> ...



Well Seamon is right regarding the drop in ratings and these windows ratings are just to give the user rough idea about their systems performance and are not very accurate. Use latest 64 bit drivers for best performance and for benchmarking your PC use Cinebench or Futuremark's benchmarking software.

- - - Updated - - -



DukeSan27 said:


> Hi guys, I just bought this yesterday. What kind of temperatures are you folks getting while gaming? I am seeing 91/92 on CPU and 94/95 on GPU while playing BF4.



Temp seems to be on the higher side, use laptop cooler as suggested by Seamon. If you keep using your PC on very high temps than your PC's mobo may get fried, One of my friend has fried his VAIO's mobo because he never cleaned heat-sink vents and it set him back by 18K!


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

My Windows Experience Index :3


----------



## powerhoney (Mar 3, 2014)

^^ Nice!!!


----------



## DukeSan27 (Mar 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Whoa!! Those are soar temps. Play on a flat surface. Say goodbye to your bed. Get a laptop cooler.
> 
> My laptop's GPUs(GT 650m's) are clocked way above GT 755m's and they never go above 74.
> Ideally you want them below 85 for long a long healthy GPU life. Keep CPU in the early 80s, preferably in the 70s for prolonging it's life.



It's on a flat surface alright, nothing more I can with that right now. 

Just down clocked both CPU and GPU, now CPU is less than 80 and GPU less than 85. Performance does not seem to be changed much.


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Mar 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> My Windows Experience Index :3
> View attachment 13746


 how ?
you are using ssd ? and have gpu switch that make your graphics index higher while assessment ?


----------



## seamon (Mar 3, 2014)

amitbhatt89 said:


> how ?
> you are using ssd ? and have gpu switch that make your graphics index higher while assessment ?



The answer is below the post.


----------



## udit247 (Mar 3, 2014)

For the past few days my ISP's DNS is not working good, so I started searching for alternatives and when alternative comes into mind we think of Google DNS, OpenDNS etc. but never benchmark these things to find which one's best for particular location, so when I was researching fastest DNS at my location, I came across an excellent DNS benchmarking software - nameBench
I am posting the links for this software below, so you guys can also find out which DNS is fastest at your location.
*code.google.com/p/namebench/


----------



## priyankgupta (Mar 4, 2014)

How to get the warranty extension on Y510p?
Is it possible to get it online? Or do I need to purchase it through local dealer?

Update : The following link doesn't have "India" mentioned in it! 
Lenovo Support - Upgrade or Extend Your Warranty (IN)


----------



## starbearer (Mar 4, 2014)

Finally bought y510p with synaptics, gt755m and broadcom wireless at 73.5k....im happy with this good deal.
swapped backpack with lenovo wireless mouse and keyboard in 1...nice deal and its pretty handy wen u want to control ur laptop for presentations or even a wireless control for fun.

Will open the laptop to see of this laptop has ssnd or ngff connector.


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Mar 5, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Finally bought y510p with synaptics, gt755m and broadcom wireless at 73.5k....im happy with this good deal.
> swapped backpack with lenovo wireless mouse and keyboard in 1...nice deal and its pretty handy wen u want to control ur laptop for presentations or even a wireless control for fun.
> 
> Will open the laptop to see of this laptop has ssnd or ngff connector.



Nice , Congrats 

can you tell me code of wireless mouse and keyboard that you got ? i need to buy one combo for the same laptop


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Finally bought y510p with synaptics, gt755m and broadcom wireless at 73.5k....im happy with this good deal.
> swapped backpack with lenovo wireless mouse and keyboard in 1...nice deal and its pretty handy wen u want to control ur laptop for presentations or even a wireless control for fun.
> 
> Will open the laptop to see of this laptop has ssnd or ngff connector.



Man you are daring. Be careful, the back cover is really hard to remove.


----------



## starbearer (Mar 5, 2014)

For all:

See the pics below, in HM86 mobo there is SSD connector solded
.
I have also attached pics for other things, HDD, Ultrabay ports, WIFI and RAM....heatsink and fan too!!






for people who wanna try to open their y500 or y510p...remember that there are 11screws at the back and do it gently and carefully, best way is to open the middle screw first and move on from left to right and follow the same process for shutting the back cover.

Myth:
I disagree that people have reported that leaving dvd rom out from ultrabay helps them lower the temps...kinda not a solid theory, when u open the back cover you will see a plastic tape attached just beneath the cooling vent on back cover but there is just a small box that is left vacant from dvd rom and cpu fan side...see pics


----------



## Gaurav139 (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys do you think lenovo will drop the prices of y510p in next 3 months considering that it has decided to launch y50 as its successor?


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

Gaurav139 said:


> Guys do you think lenovo will drop the prices of y510p in next 3 months considering that it has decided to launch y50 as its successor?



It will be discontinued then just as Y500 was. It won't be released in India that soon. They are waiting for maxwell.


----------



## starbearer (Mar 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> It will be discontinued then just as Y500 was. It won't be released in India that soon. They are waiting for maxwell.



So far what ive heard y510p will be continued for a bit longer, I hope this year end since the new y40 or y50 are much more different than y510p or 410p.
Read this link: Lenovo Y50 review | TechRadar

Pros of y50:
Light weight
GTX gaming card
Sleek design
16gb ram

Cons:
No internal dvd
No ultrabay
Has to be high price at least sumwhere near 85000-100000 in India
I7 4702hq processor, I believe should have chosen a better one.

**these are based on my thinking...for rest go figure and enjoy


----------



## Gaurav139 (Mar 5, 2014)

too bad it would have made the deal even better
I think it will run on kepler considering the 880m they launched runs on kepler.


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

Gaurav139 said:


> too bad it would have made the deal even better
> I think it will run on kepler considering the 880m they launched runs on kepler.



That's just a rumor. The chip was acquired by a Chinese guy and it is yet not confirmed whether it's the original GTX 880m or not. The assumption was also made because Nvidia makes it's highest end chips of the previous generation, just as 670m,675m were fermi. Then it adds 'x' in the title. 670mx, 675mx were kepler. Mind you GT 820m is still Fermi.

I think the Y50 won't be good for gaming. The 4k screen will completely crush the GPU, no matter how powerful it is(I am sure it won't be much powerful than the current gtx 765m due to heating issues). Lowering the resolution will result is poor visual quality as it is a trait of LCD displays wherein visual quality is degraded if the app is not run in native resolution. If it's GPU is Kepler based then it will be a movie watching laptop at best.

I kinda like the Ultrabay concept. It's so convenient. 
BTW Y50 looks pretty swell. It's just like an improvised Y500/Y510p. The absence of the numpad is a little disappointing as running NFS games will be a problem then.


----------



## udit247 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have done some benchmarking again on Y510P with newest drivers and following are the results to help you guys compare.

Cinebench
OpenGL: 74.86 FPS
CPU: 645 cb


3DMark
Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4700MQ,LENOVO VIQY0Y1

I have tried to download PCMark 8 numerous of times to benchmark on it as well but it always failed on me!

Specs:
Intel Driver: 10.18.10.3412
Nvidia Driver: 9.18.13.3489
OS: Windows 8.1

- - - Updated - - -



starbearer said:


> Finally bought y510p with synaptics, gt755m and broadcom wireless at 73.5k....im happy with this good deal.
> swapped backpack with lenovo wireless mouse and keyboard in 1...nice deal and its pretty handy wen u want to control ur laptop for presentations or even a wireless control for fun.
> 
> Will open the laptop to see of this laptop has ssnd or ngff connector.



Congrats on your wise purchase

- - - Updated - - -



starbearer said:


> For all:
> 
> See the pics below, in HM86 mobo there is SSD connector soldedView attachment 13769.
> I have also attached pics for other things, HDD, Ultrabay ports, WIFI and RAM....heatsink and fan too!!
> ...



Many thanks for the info and pics and I must say you are very daring since you have opened your brand new laptop!


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

udit247 said:


> I have done some benchmarking again on Y510P with newest drivers and following are the results to help you guys compare.
> 
> Cinebench
> OpenGL: 74.86 FPS
> ...



Oh so 3D mark 13 considers a laptop with score 3364 as a gaming laptop. *flees to check Y500's*

- - - Updated - - -

Comes back to find it's 1GB -.- .

- - - Updated - - -

Try 3D mark 11 please c:


----------



## starbearer (Mar 6, 2014)

See below pics:



This device comes with batteries included, works fine with my laptop and note3 mobile....its very handy to use.


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

Good News Everyone.

Y510P Removable Graphics GT755M5 | Lenovo | (US)

This is the SLI card for Y510p.

If anyone is interested then I suggest PPOBox.com-Shop and Ship from USA, UK and China to India Online

This service was personally tested by me and I can guarantee they know what they are doing. They can import the card and clear customs for you.

The performance gain you ask? You'll get the kind of performance that surpasses Alienware 17 which is considered by most the most powerful gaming notebook in India.

Don't forget you will also need the 170w AC adapter.


----------



## Gaurav139 (Mar 6, 2014)

So the 170w charger is a must or will it work fine with stock charger?


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

Gaurav139 said:


> So the 170w charger is a must or will it work fine with stock charger?



It's a must if you wanna run Crysis 3 / AC IV Black Flag. Otherwise you'll get a black screen and the game will hang and stop working.


----------



## priyankgupta (Mar 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Good News Everyone.
> 
> Y510P Removable Graphics GT755M5 | Lenovo | (US)
> 
> ...



It says that maximum operating temperature is 35 degree Celsius!


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> It says that maximum operating temperature is 35 degree Celsius!



Those are idiots, it's safe below 85.

BTW total cost for importing the card will ~10k INR.


----------



## starbearer (Mar 7, 2014)

Nopes!  The cost will be higher than 10k for sure bcoz graphic card alone should cost around 15k plus another 6k for 170w adapter and yes its kinda must to have this adapter for sli config since the output for cpu and 1 graphic card will be less in default adapter,  hence 170w brick required for sli config.

(At present the $ to inr will be approx 66rs)


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Nopes!  The cost will be higher than 10k for sure bcoz graphic card alone should cost around 15k plus another 6k for 170w adapter and yes its kinda must to have this adapter for sli config since the output for cpu and 1 graphic card will be less in default adapter,  hence 170w brick required for sli config.
> 
> (At present the $ to inr will be approx 66rs)



Say 10k for the card and 2-3k for importing. That's 13k max.

- - - Updated - - -

and yeah you'll need the 170w brick. 45w for each GPU=90w+45w for CPU, that's 135w when maxed out both, no power left for other components. But considering the performance gains (Alienware 17 costs 1 lakh 90 thousand), it's totally worth it.


----------



## starbearer (Mar 8, 2014)

WOW!!!

What say ppl...is it the best laptop cooler?
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf0wWsWsHpU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Its called airturbo portable laptop cooler.

lemme know...coz im digging for it!!


----------



## seamon (Mar 8, 2014)

starbearer said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> What say ppl...is it the best laptop cooler?
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf0wWsWsHpU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...



It's powered by usb or 3 aaa which means 5v. I don't think that's going to be much cool (pun intended). I am using a custom made one powered by a 12v adapter. See showoff section for more details.


----------



## techie.papu (Mar 8, 2014)

hi, can anyone please tell me if there is any wifi issue with y510 ? Like connection dropouts or slow speed.. Please also inform your wifi card name (Intel 223 or Intel 7260) (can be seen in device manager). Thanks in advance..


----------



## iamzero (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi all,

i have convinced them to change the thermal module of my laptop. do you want me to add something or be careful as i want to get rid of the heating issues?

Any piece of advises are welcome. 

Thanks!


----------



## seamon (Mar 8, 2014)

iamzero said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i have convinced them to change the thermal module of my laptop. do you want me to add something or be careful as i want to get rid of the heating issues?
> 
> ...



Stay with them and get IC Diamond if you can.


----------



## techie.papu (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi friends, can anyone please tell if y510 has any wifi problem ? like connection dropouts or slow speed ? please mention your wifi card name.. (like broadcom/ intel centrino / Qualcomm Atheros). Thanks in advance.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Mar 8, 2014)

is anybody getting extended warranty fo y510p????
if so how much???


----------



## seamon (Mar 8, 2014)

goldsmit409 said:


> is anybody getting extended warranty fo y510p????
> if so how much???



you already got 2 years of warranty. The laptop will be outdated before that as Maxwell and Broadwell are coming soon. But I am guessing 5k INR for 2 years more.


----------



## udit247 (Mar 9, 2014)

techie.papu said:


> Hi friends, can anyone please tell if y510 has any wifi problem ? like connection dropouts or slow speed ? please mention your wifi card name.. (like broadcom/ intel centrino / Qualcomm Atheros). Thanks in advance.



There is absolutely no problems with WiFi or Bluetooth on Y510P
WiFi: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485B-EG
Bluetooth: Qualcomm Atheros AR3012


----------



## goldsmit409 (Mar 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> you already got 2 years of warranty. The laptop will be outdated before that as Maxwell and Broadwell are coming soon. But I am guessing 5k INR for 2 years more.



Two years?
I got only one year of warranty


----------



## priyankgupta (Mar 9, 2014)

goldsmit409 said:


> is anybody getting extended warranty fo y510p????
> if so how much???



It is 4.5k for two years.

Link : Warranty Extension (IdeaPad Laptops - 2 yrs extension) - IdeaPad & ThinkPad Laptops - Services & Warranty | Lenovo India | The DO Store


----------



## iamzero (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey,

Can any y510p user post his temperature screenshot when just opened and using chrome with 3 or 4 tabs with web connected?

And general temps under various scenario usages. Thanks!


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

iamzero said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can any y510p user post his temperature screenshot when just opened and using chrome with 3 or 4 tabs with web connected?
> 
> And general temps under various scenario usages. Thanks!



You still having problems mate??


----------



## goldsmit409 (Mar 16, 2014)

i am playing thief here for about an 2-3 hours max temp as in hwinfo showss around 88 and avg around 80 is it ok or do i need to worry about???
thx


----------



## seamon (Mar 16, 2014)

goldsmit409 said:


> i am playing thief here for about an 2-3 hours max temp as in hwinfo showss around 88 and avg around 80 is it ok or do i need to worry about???
> thx



88 is a bit high. Try to keep below 85.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2014)

Many times it is advised to curb the temperature to anything below 80.


----------



## seamon (Mar 16, 2014)

You can try underclocking your GPU to GT 650M levels to keep it cool. This applies when the game is not demanding and the GPU is getting used to provide 60 fps+. For eg. Today I was playing Sleeping Dogs with heavily OCed GT 650ms and the ultrabay card reached 93 degrees. I was getting 60-70 FPS with everything maxed out and AA set to normal. I dropped the OC and reduced clocks to stock GT 650m and I am now getting 50-60 FPS @ 83 degrees max.


----------



## starbearer (Mar 17, 2014)

Any1 faced:

1) Camera not found while entering the password/veriface id detection (please note camera not found will only appear if u have veriface enabled for password enter screen and you want the laptop to use ur face as password)
-》reinstalling drivers or recovery doesnt help!

2) At lowest/dimmest brightness level the screen flickers (irrespective of laptop being on power cord or not I can see the screen flicker)
-》 changing dpi to 60htz from 59dpi doesnt help, reinstalled the graphic driver still no luck.


Please check at ur end and let me know your findings


----------



## seamon (Mar 17, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Any1 faced:
> 
> 1) Camera not found while entering the password/veriface id detection (please note camera not found will only appear if u have veriface enabled for password enter screen and you want the laptop to use ur face as password)
> -》reinstalling drivers or recovery doesnt help!
> ...



You sure are an unlucky one aren't you? First defective Y500, now this.


----------



## starbearer (Mar 17, 2014)

Unlucky is a small word my friend...im lucky to have got this eye for satisfaction in worth of money spent...if im spending 75k I think ideserve 100% satisfaction...anyways to top these issues there is hinge difference in locking of keyboard to the laptop...I did rectify the monitor beezel which wasnt correctly installed...2 laptops from same retailer..im sure im going to order a new one if I will only from direct lenovo this time..

I sometime wish I do not catch things so easily which are wrong and I cud live upto it...but I cant.....but thats just me.

**word of advise...do check ur laptops everyone once its new so "DOA"doesnt become an issue and above all when ure buying this laptop brand new... ure safer when its not at ur home for u to find issues..


----------



## udit247 (Mar 17, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Any1 faced:
> 
> 1) Camera not found while entering the password/veriface id detection (please note camera not found will only appear if u have veriface enabled for password enter screen and you want the laptop to use ur face as password)
> -》reinstalling drivers or recovery doesnt help!
> ...



Found no problems as such.


----------



## iamzero (Mar 18, 2014)

they have not replaced the heat sink yet and will do in there next visit.
the sound issue i not yet solved: touchpad replaced 2 times, cover where motherboard is placed 1 time, now only the abck cover is to be checked.

can anyone tell me how to proceed for a refund in this case or get everything solved completely


----------



## seamon (Mar 18, 2014)

iamzero said:


> they have not replaced the heat sink yet and will do in there next visit.
> the sound issue i not yet solved: touchpad replaced 2 times, cover where motherboard is placed 1 time, now only the abck cover is to be checked.
> 
> can anyone tell me how to proceed for a refund in this case or get everything solved completely



What temps are you getting now? Remember 90 is normal for Y510p during intense gaming because Lenovo themselves increased the voltage for the GPU. The sample in notebookcheknet reached upto 96 on ultrabay GPU.

What sound issue? When you go for the checkup stay with them and test the device there and then.


----------



## iamzero (Mar 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> What temps are you getting now? Remember 90 is normal for Y510p during intense gaming because Lenovo themselves increased the voltage for the GPU. The sample in notebookcheknet reached upto 96 on ultrabay GPU.
> 
> What sound issue? When you go for the checkup stay with them and test the device there and then.



Still 90 on arkham origins high settings for 20 min duration. Before that i crossed the hard mode around 75 only. in the i am night mode it raises to 95 and then throttles as it uses intel card.

The right area besides touchpad when pressed makes a cracking sound, already replaced the touchpad and part where motherboard is fitted where serial  no is pasted. They are going to give a try again with back cover at last and then ill see.

They are coming with replacing the heat sink, is it the thermal module or is it separate?


----------



## seamon (Mar 18, 2014)

iamzero said:


> Still 90 on arkham origins high settings for 20 min duration. Before that i crossed the hard mode around 75 only. in the i am night mode it raises to 95 and then throttles as it uses intel card.
> 
> The right area besides touchpad when pressed makes a cracking sound, already replaced the touchpad and part where motherboard is fitted where serial  no is pasted. They are going to give a try again with back cover at last and then ill see.
> 
> They are coming with replacing the heat sink, is it the thermal module or is it separate?



what thermal module?


----------



## starbearer (Mar 19, 2014)

They mite replace the thermal solution which would be grey in color and/or replace the copper rods attached to the fan as well to check the temps then..my best bet is replacing the thermal heat solution could do the job and if it does...go ahead and secure your investment by buying artic silver from amazon and ship it to india...then open ur laptop by yourself or a local engineer and apply that paste.


----------



## seamon (Mar 19, 2014)

starbearer said:


> They mite replace the thermal solution which would be grey in color and/or replace the copper rods attached to the fan as well to check the temps then..my best bet is replacing the thermal heat solution could do the job and if it does...go ahead and secure your investment by buying artic silver from amazon and ship it to india...then open ur laptop by yourself or a local engineer and apply that paste.



IC Diamond is better in the sense if it accidentally gets in the circuit, it won't short circuit.


----------



## starbearer (Mar 19, 2014)

Arrey! It was me who only mentioned ic diamond to you sometime back remember? Lolz...
Unfortunately artic silver is cheaper than ic diamond....and I dont think so someone would want to spend 3000 on just the thermal...hahahhahaha


----------



## seamon (Mar 19, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Arrey! It was me who only mentioned ic diamond to you sometime back remember? Lolz...
> Unfortunately artic silver is cheaper than ic diamond....and I dont think so someone would want to spend 3000 on just the thermal...hahahhahaha



IC Diamond is cheaper than Arctic Silver.

IC Diamond 24 Carat 4 8 Gram Thermal Compound | eBay

I saw IC Diamond first in Xotic PC website and it's much safer than Arctic Silver.


----------



## falcongamer (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey, I'm planning to buy a multimedia notebook and am leaning towards the Y510p. I have a few questions before I make the decision:
Is it currently being shipped with Synaptics or Elan touchpad? Which is better? Have all the issues been resolved for both touchpads finally?

Any other issues or variations model-to-model that I need to look at before I buy?

Are the CPU and GPU both overclockable and underclockable in this laptop? Can core voltages be changed? Im sorry if it sounds like a newbie question, have almost zero experience with laptops.

How is the build quality? How much of it is metal?

Thanks.


----------



## seamon (Mar 19, 2014)

falcongamer said:


> Hey, I'm planning to buy a multimedia notebook and am leaning towards the Y510p. I have a few questions before I make the decision:
> Is it currently being shipped with Synaptics or Elan touchpad? Which is better? Have all the issues been resolved for both touchpads finally?
> 
> Any other issues or variations model-to-model that I need to look at before I buy?
> ...



Synaptics is better and your model should contain the Synaptics one.

No specific issues. Just check which SSD slot you have before ordering a SSD.

GPU is overclockable upto +125Mhz core and +1000Mhz memory. It's not a good idea to overclock anything in this laptop. The CPU is pretty damn powerful and doesn't need any more overclocking. The GPU is also a overclocked and overvolted model of GT 650m and therefore runs quite hot and even more if overclocked. the temps will be safe as long as you don't OC anything. Should you ever want to OC more or overvolt, you need to flash a custom bios found in Tech inferno forums.

The lid is metal, palm rest part is metal. The underside and side is plastic which is pretty damn durable. The air suction part on the underside is metal.


----------



## falcongamer (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks. Sounds good.

The notebookcheck.net review of the dual GPU version states that the CPU throttles to 800 Mhz during high load because of the heat, and TurboBoost is not present when more than one core is being used. Are these things true for our Indian version too? Sounds pretty bad...


----------



## udit247 (Mar 22, 2014)

falcongamer said:


> Thanks. Sounds good.
> 
> The notebookcheck.net review of the dual GPU version states that the CPU throttles to 800 Mhz during high load because of the heat, and TurboBoost is not present when more than one core is being used. Are these things true for our Indian version too? Sounds pretty bad...



No its not true, Turbo Boost is present even when all the cores are used, I have tested it myself but I can't tell what will happen when SLI is enabled since I am having single GPU configuration.


----------



## seamon (Mar 22, 2014)

udit247 said:


> No its not true, Turbo Boost is present even when all the cores are used, I have tested it myself but I can't tell what will happen when SLI is enabled since I am having single GPU configuration.



I guess you'll never be able to enable SLI, there's a rumor floating around that Lenovo deliberately underpowered the SLI PCI-e type slot to not allow SLI in models of Y510p which do not have SLI by default.


----------



## falcongamer (Mar 22, 2014)

That's ok. I don't think I'll be needing SLI. What about the thermal throttling issue?


----------



## starbearer (Mar 22, 2014)

Since I got the DOA... I think the gud news is y50 coming this March ....bad news no India scheduled date...maybe in another 2 weeks after US release......

See below... (ignore spelling mistakes, I use my Note 3 for typing and got this very bad habit of typing ultra fast...courtesy Blackberry phones lol)

 Customer Chat

Chat Transcript

Please wait while we connect with you with a Lenovo Chat Representative.

You have been connected to ^Kalayana Ranam.

^Kalayana Ranam:* Thank you for contacting Lenovo Sales Chat. My name is Kalyan and my Rep ID is 2900713399. Happy to help you today.

^Kalayana Ranam:* Hey Nishant, how are you today?

Nishant:* Hello

^Kalayana Ranam:* How may I assist you on your purchase today?

Nishant:* I got 2 questions for you so wont take much time.

Nishant:* Im doing well, thabk you for asking

^Kalayana Ranam:* Sure.

^Kalayana Ranam:* Please go ahead.

Nishant:* **thank... (on a mobile)

Nishant:* Y50 is upgraded veraion of y510p

Nishant:* Version

^Kalayana Ranam:* Yes.

^Kalayana Ranam:* It is expected to be released by the end of this month in US.

Nishant:* Have you got any date for its release or expected price range

Nishant:* For India?

^Kalayana Ranam:* Unfortunately, we do not have information on this.

^Kalayana Ranam:* Product's and Price details are Country specific.

^Kalayana Ranam:* We are Dedicated Sales support team on chat for US.

Nishant:* I just bought y510p and got DOA for it within 3days

^Kalayana Ranam:* For more information you can contact Lenovo 1-800-3000-9990 (Toll Free)

Nishant:* So if y50 is coming within 2 weeks ... I think I can wait for that, provided its India release

^Kalayana Ranam:* Yes, I can not guarantee the release date in India.

Nishant:* Also, I need to ask you a favor, im sure you can assist me in that...is y510p closing down around y50 release?

^Kalayana Ranam:* No.

^Kalayana Ranam:* It is not going to get disconnected.

Nishant:* You sure Bud?

^Kalayana Ranam:* Yes.

Nishant:* Coz its like 75000inr for y510p. ..lol

^Kalayana Ranam:* I understand.

^Kalayana Ranam:* It is one of the Top Sold product in Lenovo.

Nishant:* Pand I wouldnt like to buy a closed down machine...hope you understand...

^Kalayana Ranam:* I am sorry, I didn't get you.

Nishant:* You have no idea...lol...last year bought y500 went for Doa too...some good gentleman helped and advised to wait for y510p...so j have been unlucky twice

^Kalayana Ranam:* I understand now.

^Kalayana Ranam:* Not to worry.

^Kalayana Ranam:* Nishant, the current model is one of the best sold product.

Nishant:* So thatsy I want to be sure because its huge amount for a laptop and I think helping a fellow peer is what you can do best

Nishant:* So if its scheduled release in US for March end....any idea what price?

^Kalayana Ranam:* It can only be known once the product is released.

Nishant:* Gotcha

Nishant:* Ty for your time and help buddy

^Kalayana Ranam:* Glad to be of some help.

^Kalayana Ranam:* It's a pleasure working with you today. Please include my Rep ID 2900713399 while you place your order, it will be highly appreciated. It will help me track your order.

To ensure that we are always improving our service, you may receive a survey invitation at the end of the chat session to tell us what you think about our products and services. Your feedback will be highly appreciated.

Thank you for contacting Lenovo Sales Chat. Have a Great Time.

^Kalayana Ranam:* You will get a feedback pop-up if you click on End chat. Please leave your valuable feedback to serve you better.

Your session has ended. You may now close this window.

Input Area

Send

End chat

Images


----------



## seamon (Mar 22, 2014)

Your Y510p was DOA too?

I am guessing if you buy Y50 it will be DOA too, don't wanna discourage or anything but I think you should try some other brand. Lenovo seems to be bad luck for you.

Y50 will probably be released after 1-1.5 months after it's US debut.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2014)

This thread has reached 1000 post.
But bad luck is something which always follow you if you stuck it for one particular brand. And believe me it is what will always follow since had a bad experience with LG. Always avoids it.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 22, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Since I got the DOA... I think the gud news is y50 coming this March ....bad news no India scheduled date...maybe in another 2 weeks after US release......
> 
> See below... (ignore spelling mistakes, I use my Note 3 for typing and got this very bad habit of typing ultra fast...courtesy Blackberry phones lol)
> 
> ...



Dude I was about to purchase Y510p from my dealer friend!
He actually didn't knew my main purpose!After making him aware he asked me to wait for 2 months as new y40-y50 would have a powerful Raedon for CAD.

I suggest you to wait!
Lenovo has got huge response in India.It has not simply become best seller brand in India!

He said that from release date he alone has sold 200 pieces including prominent sales from y510 and z510!

ETA does depend on country!Acc to him Y50 may be out by June end!Not sure!He was just telling by experience !

So I am waiting and advice you too because Maxwell is quite sweet upgrade!

My wait is for 1800p screen though !


----------



## starbearer (Mar 22, 2014)

Y50 is a serious bet to wait for but not sure if I can do that...lolz
True that y50 is an upgraded version but it has 4th gen i7 could be same 4700 or 4702 as per sources, has gtx video card or ati as per size(14 for ati and nvidia for 15). Also, no optical drive, ssd is now included plus touchscreen, 2 exhaust vents..

so 15inch size with 1tb with ssd and 4gb video card plus 4k screen has to be around 90000..but if  reduced to non touch and 1080p the price might be around 75k..which I will gun for...

As for badluck.....saala ek baar to sahi cheez leykar hi rahunga!!!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## seamon (Mar 22, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Dude I was about to purchase Y510p from my dealer friend!
> He actually didn't knew my main purpose!After making him aware he asked me to wait for 2 months as new y40-y50 would have a powerful Raedon for CAD.
> 
> I suggest you to wait!
> ...



Firstly, Maxwell is for Nvidia and not Radeon.
Lenovo has never used AMD cards for it's high end segment and I doubt Y50 will be any different. Many speculate that it will have a high end GTX card to run games at 4k possibly even SLI(like they did with Aorus X7 which packs GT 765m SLI). It will have a slightly weaker core i7 4702MQ to reduce heat output.

Also, it has 2160p and not 1800p but I think that's gonna be hookin expensive. 4k TVs cost more than 3 lakh and i think a 4k panel would cost more than 1 lakh. FHD panel version will be a lot cheaper imo.

- - - Updated - - -



starbearer said:


> Y50 is a serious bet to wait for but not sure if I can do that...lolz
> True that y50 is an upgraded version but it has 4th gen i7 could be same 4700 or 4702 as per sources, has gtx video card or ati as per size(14 for ati and nvidia for 15). Also, no optical drive, ssd is now included plus touchscreen, 2 exhaust vents..
> 
> so 15inch size with 1tb with ssd and 4gb video card plus 4k screen has to be around 90000..but if  reduced to non touch and 1080p the price might be around 75k..which I will gun for...
> ...



BTW 4702MQ is better than 4700MQ for thin laptops due to less heat output. 4k screen will costs more than 1 lakh.

1TB SSD costs 40k alone so it will be a SSHD which costs more like 5k.

I am guessing it will have a GTX 870M/GTX 860M which are quite powerful and suit thin laptops. GTX 880m will be impractical due to heat output which would set the laptop on fire lol.


----------



## starbearer (Mar 22, 2014)

Cant say wats impractical...coz their design for this laptop to include 4gb video card provided by gtx will surely be a heat bunker....also adding 4k screen which would be only used more for movies and designing and less for gaming (not sure and cant say)....so yes price has to be on a higher side.

what Im gunning for is 1080p with 1tb hdd and 8gb ssd also gtx vid card(2gb or 4gb, doesnt matter gtx is guuuud enuff)...so ultrabay no more an option with y50....I think I will wait


----------



## seamon (Mar 22, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Cant say wats impractical...coz their design for this laptop to include 4gb video card provided by gtx will surely be a heat bunker....also adding 4k screen which would be only used more for movies and designing and less for gaming (not sure and cant say)....so yes price has to be on a higher side.
> 
> what Im gunning for is 1080p with 1tb hdd and 8gb ssd also gtx vid card(2gb or 4gb, doesnt matter gtx is guuuud enuff)...so ultrabay no more an option with y50....I think I will wait



GTX 780m with 1536 cuda cores are enough to heat up even Clevo laptops. GTX 880m is essentially a OCed version of the same. If lenovo puts it into Y50 then it will probably melt the poor laptop. GTX 870m is viable though.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW how many GBs of vRam it has no impact on GPU performance but instead it depends on no. of shaders/cuda cores. In this case 4 GB is still required to power the 4k screen.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> GTX 780m with 1536 cuda cores are enough to heat up even Clevo laptops. GTX 880m is essentially a OCed version of the same. If lenovo puts it into Y50 then it will probably melt the poor laptop. GTX 870m is viable though.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW how many GBs of vRam it has no impact on GPU performance but instead it depends on no. of shaders/cuda cores. In this case 4 GB is still required to power the 4k screen.



Acc. To NBR forums Y50 would have a max of 860M which would exceed 770m in performance!

Forgot to mention the reduced weight of 3/4th pound compared to y510p


----------



## falcongamer (Mar 23, 2014)

The moment I decide on buying a laptop, another better one surfaces lol!

How long would Y50 take to come to India? Assuming it releases in April-May in the US, it would come to India in June-July. Am I right?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 23, 2014)

falcongamer said:


> The moment I decide on buying a laptop, another better one surfaces lol!
> 
> How long would Y50 take to come to India? Assuming it releases in April-May in the US, it would come to India in June-July. Am I right?



As per ETA it's correct!But you don't actually know inside a company what is going on!
Totally depends on Lenovo India and Lenovo China teams!


----------



## seamon (Mar 23, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Acc. To NBR forums Y50 would have a max of 860M which would exceed 770m in performance!
> 
> Forgot to mention the reduced weight of 3/4th pound compared to y510p



GTX 860m benchmarks are out, it's performance is comparable to GT 755m sli and GT 770m. I personally compared the benchmarks with my GT 650m sli OC and the performance is exactly same. 
GTX 860m is barely sufficient to power FHD screen, to game at 4k one would probably have to reduce settings to very low.

Although it may be possible that the Y50 will have GTX 870m instead of GTX 860m as others companies such as Razer and MSI have incorporated the same in their ultra-thin laptops.


----------



## starbearer (Mar 23, 2014)

For y50:

Options for graphic  card @4gb and 2gb....best guess 4gb for 4k screen

Options for screen @ 4k and 1080p

Options for memory @ 8gb and 16gb....best guess 16gb for 4k and 4gb graphic card whereas 8gb for 1080p and 2gb card.

For y40:
So far only update is that it will have only ATI not Nvidia. So again 8gb and 16gb models.....not sure if they would incorporate 4k in 14inch...seems impossible at ATI level.

Release date:

March end as per sources....Lenovo US ambassador says starting at 699$(wattt?)
Another floating rumour is....its releasing same time in China and US so India could be in their mind for same scheduled release....seems to good to believe tho...

Rest will be history....hope for the best


----------



## seamon (Mar 23, 2014)

The best jhand will be when Lenovo doesn't release 4k screen in India just as it didn't release SLI in India which was Y500/Y510p's greatest selling point.
Possible.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> The best jhand will be when Lenovo doesn't release 4k screen in India just as it didn't release SLI in India which was Y500/Y510p's greatest selling point.
> Possible.



Very low possibility as Dell & HP have released 1800p with Workstation!
Plus Envy 15 series with 1800p is arriving!

Surely model will be priced above 1.1L.


----------



## seamon (Mar 23, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Very low possibility as Dell & HP have released 1800p with Workstation!
> Plus Envy 15 series with 1800p is arriving!
> 
> Surely model will be priced above 1.1L.



Let's see what happens. I guess soon Notebookchecknet will shift the "ultra" category benchmarks to 4k.


----------



## starbearer (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]....


Jhand....love it lolz

- - - Updated - - -

For Z50/Z40:
Giving options to consumers...wow or whoa? 
Lenovo CES 2014 Z40 & Z50 Preview (HD): 

*youtu.be/9Iokd1c9Kkw



For Y50/Y40:
The end to argument. ..finally for everyone. 
Lenovo CES 2014 Y40 & Y50 Preview (HD): 

*youtu.be/qzJRkwuozow


njoi!


----------



## DukeSan27 (Mar 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> I guess you'll never be able to enable SLI, there's a rumor floating around that Lenovo deliberately underpowered the SLI PCI-e type slot to not allow SLI in models of Y510p which do not have SLI by default.



Well SLI does work!

But before that an update from my temperature issues. My gaming needs are for BF4 primarily so everything is based upon that. I tried a Targus cooling pad, was lying around, did not help at all. Then I installed a 140mm fan running at 12v under my laptop bedstand. That helped a bit, maybe 1-2 degrees.

Next, I throttled the CPU to 1.8ghz and under-volted by 100mV. This is enough for BF4 as it does not use more 60% CPU anyway. Since CPU/GPU share the same cooling framework, this helped a lot. Down by 4-5 degress.

Last and best, I installed the SLI card. And temperatures are down to a peak of low 80s for GPUs and mid-70s for CPU. Apparently, both GPUs are only running at 70-75% usage (BF4 settings high, fps limited to 60), so this helps a lot.


----------



## seamon (Mar 24, 2014)

DukeSan27 said:


> Well SLI does work!
> 
> But before that an update from my temperature issues. My gaming needs are for BF4 primarily so everything is based upon that. I tried a Targus cooling pad, was lying around, did not help at all. Then I installed a 140mm fan running at 12v under my laptop bedstand. That helped a bit, maybe 1-2 degrees.
> 
> ...



Guess then Lenovo did not underpower Indian Y510p's SLI bridge. How did you import the SLI card? Mind sharing your experience?


----------



## DukeSan27 (Mar 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> Guess then Lenovo did not underpower Indian Y510p's SLI bridge. How did you import the SLI card? Mind sharing your experience?



I used Ishopinternational, about 13k when the card was at $150. I think it dropped to $100 later so might be even cheaper overall now.


----------



## seamon (Mar 24, 2014)

DukeSan27 said:


> I used Ishopinternational, about 13k when the card was at $150. I think it dropped to $100 later so might be even cheaper overall now.



congratz.
BTW you can easily max out BF 4. SSAA off. I play it with max settings. 2 80mm fans underneath it running @ 12v.


----------



## DukeSan27 (Mar 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> congratz.
> BTW you can easily max out BF 4. SSAA off. I play it with max settings. 2 80mm fans underneath it running @ 12v.



I'll try that. I just tried few games online, and GPUs are below 75 but CPU is hitting 86. But I think that's during loading during gameplay its below 80.

2x80mm at 12v must be quite a racket What are your temps like and any volt/speed changes?


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

Overclocked upto 1080 core and 2200 memory.
Not overvolted.
Gpus reach upto 91 degrees during 100% scaling. That's pretty common on latest drivers. These days ambient temps are high so that might be a cause.
I have tried almost all games of 2013-14 and pretty much everything is playable at almost max. Currently downloading Thief.

- - - Updated - - -

Online games rarely raise temps above 60 lol.


----------



## falcongamer (Mar 25, 2014)

I asked my friend to call up Lenovo in the US. Says Y50 gonna release by mid April in the US!

Battery life as projected by lenovo seems to be 1 hr less than y510p even though it'll have more efficient CPU and GPU. Are they gonna fit in way smaller batteries or what?!


----------



## starbearer (Mar 25, 2014)

Could be internal battery somewat like dell inspiron 15 7000 series......that laptop is good machine to buy but the only thing is that it has gt750m and i7 4500u.
These are not bad at all just lesser than i7 4700qm and gt 755m...


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

The screen..........it takes a lot more battery life to power a 4k screen than FHD and even more with touch.


----------



## falcongamer (Mar 25, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Could be internal battery somewat like dell inspiron 15 7000 series......that laptop is good machine to buy but the only thing is that it has gt750m and i7 4500u.
> These are not bad at all just lesser than i7 4700qm and gt 755m...


Yeah. I decided against the Inspiron 7000 just for the 4500U CPU. 80K feels too much for that. Otherwise it's a  beautiful thing, with Corning Gorilla glass and IPS screen.



seamon said:


> The screen..........it takes a lot more battery life to power a 4k screen than FHD and even more with touch.


So the FHD will have good battery life. Would be nice. Its killing me to consider waiting for the Y50 considering we have almost no idea when it'll come to India!


----------



## starbearer (Mar 25, 2014)

falcongamer said:


> Yeah. I decided against the Inspiron 7000 just for the 4500U CPU. 80K feels too much for that. Otherwise it's a  beautiful thing, with Corning Gorilla glass and IPS screen.
> 
> 
> So the FHD will have good battery life. Would be nice. Its killing me to consider waiting for the Y50 considering we have almost no idea when it'll come to India!



Be it the launch date of April mid or March last...whatever it is im sure if Lenovo together releases with US, China and India then you should wait otherwise take it from me maybe in 2nd quarter end which would be June or July.
Why im saying this is as Y510p was existing in US before it could make it to India and even now Lenovo is selling y500 in US(whyyyy?)...since Lenovo takes it own sweet time for sending multimedia laptops to India market but since India has been emerging market this is not the case with Thinkpad series.....they launch and hit markets very soon.
**I too cant wait that long.....so im researching on Acer Aspire v3-772g/ AsuS Rog models which should not cost more than 90k in India if imported....checked on Amazon.
Another good choice is Gigabyte p35k,  but I have no idea on their services platform in Delhi....so its kinda a risk...otherwise it beats the hell out of crossover laptops.


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

Continue here please:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/182325-lenovo-y50-thread.html


----------



## udit247 (Mar 26, 2014)

DukeSan27 said:


> Well SLI does work!
> 
> But before that an update from my temperature issues. My gaming needs are for BF4 primarily so everything is based upon that. I tried a Targus cooling pad, was lying around, did not help at all. Then I installed a 140mm fan running at 12v under my laptop bedstand. That helped a bit, maybe 1-2 degrees.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the great info mate!

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Guess then Lenovo did not underpower Indian Y510p's SLI bridge. How did you import the SLI card? Mind sharing your experience?



I guess Indians pay more so they get more (some times)!


----------



## seamon (Mar 26, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Thanks for the great info mate!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Dude Laptop companies are looting people in India. I guess this is because of strict govt. policies.


----------



## udit247 (Mar 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> Dude Laptop companies are looting people in India. I guess this is because of strict govt. policies.



I know that every company is looting people here whether they are from electronics sector or automobiles but what a common man can do! Our crappy policies have crippled this country's development prospects


----------



## starbearer (Mar 27, 2014)

udit247 said:


> I know that every company is looting people here whether they are from electronics sector or automobiles but what a common man can do! Our crappy policies have crippled this country's development prospects




I think we should end the discussion with us indians being dumb enuff for people to loot us...coz next reply from someone will lead to political discussion...in the end it is our good luck to be indian and bad luck to be in india under such corrupted system.....

back to reality....
All hail y510p.....all hail y510p


----------



## Arnab.rc (Mar 27, 2014)

hi guys,
I am  new here...  after much consideration i narrowed the choice of buying a laptop to y510p. Iam not a hardcore gamer, but having an option will not harm me right?
 besides being a passionate photographer , FHD  screen is a great plus point I thought.
I would probably buy this  machine on Saturday.. anyone know any local dealer  in Kolkata where I can get a good deal?
Also as I am upgrading from a 8 year old lenovo (single core......) to this machine. Please help me about what to do after buying this laptop..I dont even know how to make recovery disc..!!!
looking forword for some great advice. 
NB:   should I opt for extended warranty for the extra cost (If available) ?


----------



## starbearer (Mar 27, 2014)

Arnab.rc said:


> hi guys,
> I am  new here...  after much consideration i narrowed the choice of buying a laptop to y510p. Iam not a hardcore gamer, but having an option will not harm me right?
> besides being a passionate photographer , FHD  screen is a great plus point I thought.
> I would probably buy this  machine on Saturday.. anyone know any local dealer  in Kolkata where I can get a good deal?
> ...



Good going for y510p...hurray.

No need for backup disc as everything is done by one key recovery button placed on left handside of laptop...if windows crashes just press that button and rest should be automatic.

- - - Updated - - -

Bad news # 1

Y510p price increase by another 1000 or more.
(Confirmed by wholesaler at Nehru Place)

Bad news # 2 

Y50 release date around q3 2014.
(Nehru place wholesaler/warehouse mgr)


Njoi


----------



## seamon (Mar 27, 2014)

Else you can wait for MSI laptops.


----------



## udit247 (Mar 27, 2014)

starbearer said:


> I think we should end the discussion with us indians being dumb enuff for people to loot us...coz next reply from someone will lead to political discussion...in the end it is our good luck to be indian and bad luck to be in india under such corrupted system.....
> 
> back to reality....
> All hail y510p.....all hail y510p��������������������������������



Lets get back on track!

- - - Updated - - -



Arnab.rc said:


> hi guys,
> I am  new here...  after much consideration i narrowed the choice of buying a laptop to y510p. Iam not a hardcore gamer, but having an option will not harm me right?
> besides being a passionate photographer , FHD  screen is a great plus point I thought.
> I would probably buy this  machine on Saturday.. anyone know any local dealer  in Kolkata where I can get a good deal?
> ...



Its better to go with gaming PC because they have enough power to do any demanding task efficiently including Photo and Video editing and you have made a wise choice to choose Y510p as it has better screen compared to HP's or Dell's FHD models.


----------



## seamon (Mar 27, 2014)

viewing angles are superior in Y510p


----------



## falcongamer (Mar 28, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Good going for y510p...hurray.
> 
> No need for backup disc as everything is done by one key recovery button placed on left handside of laptop...if windows crashes just press that button and rest should be automatic.
> 
> ...



Is this release date confirmed, considering all the speculation about end March and mid April launches? In that case I'll just go for Y510p!




seamon said:


> Else you can wait for MSI laptops.


MSI laptops supposed to launch in India? When? What about Gigabyte laptops? Those are real beasts too.


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

falcongamer said:


> Is this release date confirmed, considering all the speculation about end March and mid April launches? In that case I'll just go for Y510p!
> 
> 
> 
> MSI laptops supposed to launch in India? When? What about Gigabyte laptops? Those are real beasts too.



Ask [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]. Apparently he's from MSI Indian team. He's saying somewhere around Q2.
core i7 4700MQ+GTX 860m.


----------



## rhyansy (Mar 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Ask [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]. Apparently he's from MSI Indian team. He's saying somewhere around Q2.
> core i7 4700MQ+GTX 860m.



We're still working on with our channel partners as to which models are to be released. Apparently, they still are not convinced that our gaming laptops are the most affordable ones worldwide. As much as techie people here are in TD can understand that our offerings are more powerful and with more gaming features, they still think it's too expensive compared to competitors.


----------



## falcongamer (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow.
I'd be very happy with a GS60 2PC FHD Edition or a GE60 2PC.  Any idea how much they would come for in India, if they get launched?


----------



## starbearer (Mar 28, 2014)

About MSI:
Good quality laptops, used when I was in Seattle but obviously even if you have those in India you first need service shops for those coz then only you should buy laptop....where will you go if your laptop breaksdown after 1 week...you dont want to give it for 1 month only for repair.

Date for y50:
Lets follow on the thread for it, I think some1 already made it. For now got a confirmation from a nehru place wholesaler for lenovo. He used to be the vendor for think laptops for my office, he confirmed from his consumer partner....but still u never know. He also mentioned that these are new category so expect a higher price even as dollar falls.

Laptops to import if you want (taking service risk on ur head)
Gigabyte p35k (cf1 or cf2 or cf3).
Acer aspire v3-772g and other models in series.
Asus ROG 15.6 models, we have only 17inch.
dell 7000 series 17inch model.

Hp has got some models but on higher range with 4gb graphic card models and leap motion series.

Aakhri mein hamara bhartiya sabak:
Any company can be/would be like tata indica, they keep on upgrading and changing with their faults but never have been at that level where the faults would be eliminated. ..hahahahahahha lolz


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

starbearer said:


> About MSI:
> Good quality laptops, used when I was in Seattle but obviously even if you have those in India you first need service shops for those coz then only you should buy laptop....where will you go if your laptop breaksdown after 1 week...you dont want to give it for 1 month only for repair.
> 
> Date for y50:
> ...



Rhyansy said something about a dedicated MSI service site. IMO if performance laptops are available in India then importing is a bad option.

Also the amount of vRAM doesn't necessarily mean that the laptop will perform good in games. For instance HP leap motion 17" laptop has 4 GB DD3 GT 750m. This laptop will perform worse than Lenovo Y510p(2 GB GT 755m) because it has DDR3 type memory and not GDDR5. HP costs 1 lakh+


----------



## Vincilydic (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey everyone. So just new to this y510p section. I plan on buying from Flipkart and have a few questions. 
Some many have been answered before, but please bare with me.

1) The FK model is GT755M correct ? 
   Lenovo hasn't updated this info anywhere, Pathetic.
3) Does the Laptop have it's own EMPTY SSD Slot ?

2) I plan on buying a Samsung 840 PRO 500GB SSD, I have 2 options.
   a) Add the SSD to the SSD slot of the laptop
   b) Shift HDD to Ultra Bay port using a Caddy. Can someone link me to a Caddy that will fit? I hear it needs a special one.

3)Dual Graphics.
Here my problems start,
A) Y510P Removable Graphics GT755M5

Y510P Removable Graphics GT755M5 | Lenovo | (US)

B)Y 15'' Removable Graphics GT750M5

Y 15'' Removable Graphics GT750M5 | Lenovo | (US)


Since FK model has 755M I buy the GT755M5 correct ? Available for ONLY USD 99!

And a 170W power block, can i buy that in India? Or do i have to import that along with SLI graphics from USA ? 
And is the charger compatible with India outlets ?


----------



## Vincilydic (Mar 29, 2014)

*Quoted wrong person sorry. Mod please fix.
Also i hear that SLI does NOT work in Windows 8.1 and that there are problems ? 

*forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-Y-U-V...0p-sli-card-not-detected/td-p/1312283/page/37


----------



## seamon (Mar 29, 2014)

Vincilydic said:


> Hey everyone. So just new to this y510p section. I plan on buying from Flipkart and have a few questions.
> Some many have been answered before, but please bare with me.
> 
> 1) The FK model is GT755M correct ?
> ...



Yes the GT755M5 is the correct card. 
You will need the 170w brick to play games and it is not compatible with Indian ports. You need a US to India converter which costs 30 bucks locally but I suggest getting a good quality of at least 150 bucks which is surge protected.


----------



## Vincilydic (Mar 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yes the GT755M5 is the correct card.
> You will need the 170w brick to play games and it is not compatible with Indian ports. You need a US to India converter which costs 30 bucks locally but I suggest getting a good quality of at least 150 bucks which is surge protected.



Oh perfect. So i beleive the Y510P Removable Graphics GT755M5 SLI thingy is what i need.
Im shocked that it sells for only USD 99. Surprised in fact.


----------



## seamon (Mar 29, 2014)

Vincilydic said:


> Oh perfect. So i beleive the Y510P Removable Graphics GT755M5 SLI thingy is what i need.
> Im shocked that it sells for only USD 99. Surprised in fact.



You better buy it fast before Lenovo decides to increase the price. Anyways you got the laptop yet?


----------



## Vincilydic (Mar 30, 2014)

Just placed an order on Flipkart.
Also there are 2 170W charergs on ther website
One for USD69 other for USD39 or USD29 . Not sure which one.

God do i hate lenovo for not updating their listings.


----------



## seamon (Mar 30, 2014)

Vincilydic said:


> Just placed an order on Flipkart.
> Also there are 2 170W charergs on ther website
> One for USD69 other for USD39 or USD29 . Not sure which one.
> 
> God do i hate lenovo for not updating their listings.



See which one is for Ideapad. Thinkpad one won't fit in.


----------



## iamzero (Mar 30, 2014)

hey guys,

My cracking sound issues is still not solved even after all parts replaced. During last onsite service report they asked me to give my laptop in office for thorough diagnosis (lame excuse) and on that point did not proceed for DOa. Laptop was bought on diwali so again they are sending an engineer for thorough diagnosis, can anyone tell me how to convince them for DOA. 

Or if they again order same parts, can anyone tell me how to legally sue them in consumer forum online/offline and what costs and mental bearings and time does it take? I have all recorded calls and all proofs and have been waiting for 2 and a half months and issues still not solved.

What if engineer orders same part again? then they will say you did not allow us to order parts and blah blah! ?

I want to get something done quickly, Any advises are welcome. How to convince them for DOA? They are not understanding and my issues remains as it is. The previous engineer said for DOA but mentioned not allowed for office diagnosis and on that basis they got few more days for not taking any action. How to go about now?

Let me know details of going in consumer forum and is it worth it? How is AKOSHA? Is it able to get a customer DOA?


----------



## vito scalleta (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey guys 
Iam planning to buy lenovo y510p. i want to know if the model sold in india has that 8gb ssd cache ?


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Hey guys
> Iam planning to buy lenovo y510p. i want to know if the model sold in india has that 8gb ssd cache ?



Nope.


----------



## vito scalleta (Mar 31, 2014)

Can i add ssd later into the ultrabay and move the entire OS into it ?


----------



## iamzero (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nope.



someone help em with my query!

- - - Updated - - -



iamzero said:


> hey guys,
> 
> My cracking sound issues is still not solved even after all parts replaced. During last onsite service report they asked me to give my laptop in office for thorough diagnosis (lame excuse) and on that point did not proceed for DOa. Laptop was bought on diwali so again they are sending an engineer for thorough diagnosis, can anyone tell me how to convince them for DOA.
> 
> ...



Help!!


----------



## falcongamer (Mar 31, 2014)

You can add an SSD to the mSATA or NGFF (as the case may be) slot provided.


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

iamzero said:


> someone help em with my query!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



no idea about DOA and/or consumer court.

What's wrong with your laptop again?


----------



## starbearer (Mar 31, 2014)

For y510p SSD:
Y510P doesnt have the msata slot..In fact it has the new upgraded version of m2.sata aka ngff connector. Look into my early post with pics.

For DOA:
Retailer DOA : first 7 days
Lenovo DOA :On discretion of engineer

First get your engineer to write as DOA case plus also mention " done all possible steps even replaced the hardware, only solution is replacement as complete faulty unit.
 Get this thing on the  Inspection sheet that the engineer gets.
contact the below lencare ppl 
lencare@lenovo.com
customercare@lencare.co.in

Let them know the complete issue...describe each issue with more pain and problem...see what they respond....if they cant assist ... forward me their reply on "pm" I will then give you some names that might help at lenovo.
**plz understand ur laptop is pretty old so u can expect a negative answer also but there isnt risk in fighting for it.

ultrabay features:

Initial options were Blue Ray drive, cooling fan, dual graphic card, Hard disk, Optical drive.

1 can install two hdd in one laptop using hdd caddy available at 700rs and use the internal dvd drive as external using casing for rs 600
(I use 2hdd both at 5400rpm, avoid diff rpm's hdd)
I have installed separate thermal paste inside hdd caddy to avoid temps as all games and major heat increasing software is in this hdd, helps keeping the hdd at low temps 

Cooling fan --- closed from lenovo
Blue Ray ---  No need yet

2nd graphic card
Available at 99$ at lenovo, better use 170w charger otherwise use existing laptop with underclocking gpu and cpu power. ..what yse then...exactly!!!!
*for gt755m


Moving OS to another drive:
Personally I have to try that soon as it interests me more.
options: either on m2.sata or on 2nd hdd.
Avoid formatting the original hdd as it has all the partitions such as for one key recovery (very imp) and OS and Drivers...so I feel no use.
So better take that out use as external as it has huge space.
Now comes my project:
Will use 500gb of 7200rpm speed for initial os on win7 plus another 500gb at 7200rpm only for programs and 64gb m2 sata only for cache... (expensive project)
My gain????

Useless money scraped on 2 new drives...hence project scrapped!!!!


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

starbearer said:


> ultrabay features:
> 
> Initial options were Blue Ray drive, cooling fan, dual graphic card, Hard disk, Optical drive.
> 
> ...



Wut? Thermal paste for HDD!? No offense but isn't that kind of stupid and wastage of money. Thermal paste is a great conductor of heat, it's applied on the CPU/GPU to transfer heat quickly to the heatsink. Now the unless the HDD directly touches the heatsink, which I believe it does not, applying thermal paste on it is pointless. 

Don't try to use ultrabay GPU without 170w charger. The clocks WILL NOT underclock but instead the whole system will perform a kind of mini-shutdown. Screen will switch off, Nvidia Kernel will crash and all applications/games will shut down.

Also getting a 7200RPM drive is a good idea when you don't want to switch over to a Raid 0 setup as it will provide that little extra speed. If you wanna go Raid 0 then you will need same RPM drives.


----------



## starbearer (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> Wut? Thermal paste for HDD!? No offense but isn't that kind of stupid and wastage of money. Thermal paste is a great conductor of heat, it's applied on the CPU/GPU to transfer heat quickly to the heatsink. Now the unless the HDD directly touches the heatsink, which I believe it does not, applying thermal paste on it is pointless.
> 
> Don't try to use ultrabay GPU without 170w charger. The clocks WILL NOT underclock but instead the whole system will perform a kind of mini-shutdown. Screen will switch off, Nvidia Kernel will crash and all applications/games will shut down.
> 
> Also getting a 7200RPM drive is a good idea when you don't want to switch over to a Raid 0 setup as it will provide that little extra speed. If you wanna go Raid 0 then you will need same RPM drives.




No offense....

Not knowing wat use the hdd will go into u cant call the idea stupid...right...and i aint need of any money and I got loads to waste let me know if u need some 

there are hdds that have fan mounted on them to keep them cool...logically in desktops. ..since people have installed water cooling in laptops....thermal isnt a waste but infact helps the 2nd hdd better as there is no vent or exhaust fan for 2nd.
**hope u know when cooler it runs better and performs better....unless u can provide a solution of installing a Fan and 2nd hdd is same space I think ill stick to stupid idea...also thermal isnt pasted directly to hdd nor in direct contact..there are special tapes that are heat absorbent ....so thermal is evenly placed under that tape and then u got the hdd in caddy. Try it u will notice the stupid idea is a better thought. ...goodluck


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

Hdds don't tend to overheat unless it's a defective one. It's safe upto 60 degrees. Do whatever you want with your laptop, I scarcely care. But for others, it's a very bad idea to apply thermal paste on Hdd because if it comes in contact with lower plastic cover, the cover may melt due to excessive heat. Also, most thermal pastes are conductors and if it accidentally drops on the mobo, it will short circuit.


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Apr 1, 2014)

After almost one month finally i got time to play game on y510p 
Installed nfs mw 2012 and it was nice experience , game was super smooth.

But when i check temps on coretemp , its showed me max temp of each core was around 85+  
I am now worried to play games , and how to keep cool temps while playing games ??

as far as i know 2 solutions are there , 1st is cooling fan 2nd is extra ultrabay fan.
But hey i am totally noob for laptops :/
So suggestions are highly appreciated ..


----------



## seamon (Apr 1, 2014)

amitbhatt89 said:


> After almost one month finally i got time to play game on y510p
> Installed nfs mw 2012 and it was nice experience , game was super smooth.
> 
> But when i check temps on coretemp , its showed me max temp of each core was around 85+
> ...



Ultrabay upgrades are not available in India so forget about them. CPU is fine till 90. This CPU does get a little hot, just keep laptop on an elevated surface.


----------



## starbearer (Apr 2, 2014)

Update for y510p users:

A new sw update available for 4600 intel graphic card. Notebooks, Desktops, Ultrabook, Tablets, Servers - Intel Singapore

Dont know if its wat everyone already has 







Latest check and update;
Wont work as lenovo hasnt yet approved this update for y510p. Cant install from intel directly due to lenovo. This never happened to me in my Dell Studio


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 2, 2014)

Iam thinking of buying y510p in the US 
bt the models available in US are not available in India
Will the international warranty provided  be valid here ? Will I get the warranty service in India for those models ?


----------



## udit247 (Apr 3, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Update for y510p users:
> 
> A new sw update available for 4600 intel graphic card. Notebooks, Desktops, Ultrabook, Tablets, Servers - Intel Singapore
> 
> ...



Not only Intel 4600 graphics driver but you can also get updated Intel Chipset Device Software and Intel Rapid Storage Technology from Intel's website. Moreover you can download updated audio driver from Realtek's website and if you have Atheros network than visit: ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows (Atheros?????)
These softwares/drivers work just fine on my system maybe because I have formatted it to clear all the crap!


----------



## hitesh (Apr 3, 2014)

What's the cheapest variant of Y510P ? And its price ?


----------



## starbearer (Apr 3, 2014)

Best option !!!
Wat about the one key recovery and other partitions?.... all gone...?
Will the 1key work as a backup if all formatted?

- - - Updated - - -



hitesh said:


> What's the cheapest variant of Y510P ? And its price ?




You have i5 version of y510p costing around 65k in Delhi.
i7 version of y510p will cost around 74k.
both have 1tb hdd space.

depending on other config, i5 version is cheaper, but best bet spend some more go for 4th gen i7...atleast its powerful and will remain available for another 2 yrs time..most likely!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 3, 2014)

I just called up lenovo india toll free ( 180030005366 ) and got it confirmed that they would support international warranty on y510p purchased in USA.

Actually buying the sli model from usa and getting it delivered to india after this is incredibly attractive option!


----------



## hybridic (Apr 3, 2014)

Is it wise to buy the i5 version from flipkart @64000 ? 
Because Lenovo has mentioned on their website that Flipkart is not thier authorized seller .


----------



## Gauravs90 (Apr 3, 2014)

hybridic said:


> Is it wise to buy the i5 version from flipkart @64000 ?
> Because Lenovo has mentioned on their website that Flipkart is not thier authorized seller . View attachment 14089



Yes, I too want to buy i5 variant. Will there be any major gaming difference from the i7 variant as I will be playing titan fall on this machine.


----------



## seamon (Apr 3, 2014)

Gauravs90 said:


> Yes, I too want to buy i5 variant. Will there be any major gaming difference from the i7 variant as I will be playing titan fall on this machine.



Titanfall won't require a core i7 to run good. It can be run equally good on the core i5. Future games like Witcher 3 etc will require core i7.


----------



## melt (Apr 3, 2014)

hybridic said:


> Is it wise to buy the i5 version from flipkart @64000 ?
> Because Lenovo has mentioned on their website that Flipkart is not thier authorized seller . View attachment 14089



When I visited lenovo store and asked them the same question, they were very specific and clear that lenovo will not accept the warranty claim if bought from these sites. He also said we will not be able to do registration on lenovo website for the laptop bought from such websites. How true that is, well your guess is as good as mine.

Buy it from the online retailers at your own risk.


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks . And u r right. 
Everyone reading this thread should consider buying from US bcoz u get better config at a reduced price.
Moreover u dont get bundled accessories here like in US.

- - - Updated - - -

About buying from flipkart many companies have startd sending notices to flipkart and posting on their sites that flipkart is not a authorised dealer and the company will not responsible for damages.
check this *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/How-Canon-plans-to-take-on-Flipkart-Amazon-in-India/articleshow/31087114.cms


----------



## melt (Apr 3, 2014)

Thor said:


> I just called up lenovo india toll free ( 180030005366 ) and got it confirmed that they would support international warranty on y510p purchased in USA.
> 
> Actually buying the sli model from usa and getting it delivered to india after this is incredibly attractive option!





haribalachander said:


> Thanks . And u r right.
> Everyone reading this thread should consider buying from US bcoz u get better config at a reduced price.
> Moreover u dont get bundled accessories here like in US.



Would you buy directly from Lenovo USA website or ask your friend in USA to carry it for you?

It will be great if you can share the process of sourcing the laptop from USA? 

Also, what about custom duties, shipping costs, etc.


----------



## seamon (Apr 3, 2014)

Buying the laptop here and importing just the SLI card is a much safer option imo.

- - - Updated - - -

Take at least +35% extra cost as duties etc.


----------



## falcongamer (Apr 4, 2014)

If it is ~35% duty, importing the whole laptop is pointless! If you have a friend carry it in, that's the only good option.


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 4, 2014)

Iam having my brother bring it here .. 
price difference is around 10k rs + the 24ssd option not available here + gt 755m instead of gt 750m + antiglare screen instead of glossy screen+ blue ray drive instead of dvd drive
the downside is waiting till june .. bt anyway i have my exams till that and will use my desktop for the time


----------



## udit247 (Apr 5, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Best option !!!
> Wat about the one key recovery and other partitions?.... all gone...?
> Will the 1key work as a backup if all formatted?



Yes I have formatted everything and restored OKR functionality, steps that I followed:
1). Get key from BIOS using RW Everything (More Info)
2). Install OKR 8.0 (More Info)
3). Install Windows 8.1 Single Language x64 (More Info)

NOTE: You can modify create.ini file in OKR iso to change the partition size being created.


----------



## Thor (Apr 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> Buying the laptop here and importing just the SLI card is a much safer option imo.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Take at least +35% extra cost as duties etc.



Argh ... that kills it. Bongous.com agrees with you. 20% + tax. 

I am exploring the option of buying it offline in bangalore , know any reputed shop which you trust/have bought already here from ?

These guys are retailing the lappy for Rs.72490 ( cheaper than flipkart's todays listing price )
*tinyurl.com/pp9qrue


----------



## udit247 (Apr 5, 2014)

Gauravs90 said:


> Yes, I too want to buy i5 variant. Will there be any major gaming difference from the i7 variant as I will be playing titan fall on this machine.



Most of the games use GPU to render graphics and CPU is not that much used so i5 variant will be just fine. After all you may not need the amount of power i7 provides but if you are looking for a truely powerful machine or your work load is more CPU intensive than go with i7 variant.


----------



## seamon (Apr 5, 2014)

udit247 said:


> *Most of the games use GPU to render graphics* and CPU is not that much used so i5 variant will be just fine. After all you may not need the amount of power i7 provides but if you are looking for a truely powerful machine or your work load is more CPU intensive than go with i7 variant.




All games use GPU to render graphics.


----------



## Thor (Apr 5, 2014)

I ordered it online from thedostore, a rep called me and informed that thedostore is giving +2 years extra warranty free if bought from their store. I think its worth it.


----------



## melt (Apr 5, 2014)

Thor said:


> I ordered it online from thedostore, a rep called me and informed that thedostore is giving +2 years extra warranty free if bought from their store. I think its worth it.



Congrats. Did they by any chance mention if the +2 year extra warranty is applicable on all range of laptops bought from dostore or just the y510p?


----------



## Thor (Apr 6, 2014)

melt said:


> Congrats. Did they by any chance mention if the +2 year extra warranty is applicable on all range of laptops bought from dostore or just the y510p?



Thanks.
ahh i didnt ask ... 

- - - Updated - - -

I had to call their toll free number for another query, and I asked which models would have the extended warranty offer

its the z500 i7 model , and y510p i5 & i7 models. If you buy these from lenovo dostore then you get extra 2 years warranty free.


----------



## mooseontheloose (Apr 6, 2014)

Anybody ordered this laptop from snapdeal.com? The price is about 69000 there. But there is also a review about a used product been delivered.


----------



## starbearer (Apr 7, 2014)

hitesh said:


> What's the cheapest variant of Y510P ? And its price ?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Apr 7, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Yes I have formatted everything and restored OKR functionality, steps that I followed:
> 1). Get key from BIOS using RW Everything (More Info)
> 2). Install OKR 8.0 (More Info)
> 3). Install Windows 8.1 Single Language x64 (More Info)
> ...



 i think this is something that i am looking since ages
I want to upgrade to 8.1 but ms store is ridiculous as update stopped TWO times even after full 3GBs+ download  so not want to waste more time to try again from store and i have not that much speedy net connection too :/

Can you make steps or little tutorial how to  upgrade from 8 to 8.1 with oem actived keys ?
I tried one iso of 8.1 but that was not accepting the key i got from bios using some software and ended up with 8 again.

directions will highly appreciated


----------



## intruder16 (Apr 7, 2014)

amitbhatt89 said:


> i think this is something that i am looking since ages
> I want to upgrade to 8.1 but ms store is ridiculous as update stopped TWO times even after full 3GBs+ download  so not want to waste more time to try again from store and i have not that much speedy net connection too :/
> 
> Can you make steps or little tutorial how to  upgrade from 8 to 8.1 with oem actived keys ?
> ...



1. Extract your windows key from BIOS.
2. Run "slmgr.vbs /dlv" on the factory-installed OS & note down the SKU. (REF)
3. Depending upon the SKU, download windows 8.1 iso from official repositories using this site.

For example, if your SKU is CoreSingleLanguage (which it most probably is) then download windows 8.1 Core single language edition.

Please note that you have to use windows 8.1 product key for windows 8.1 installation, after installation is completed change the product key to the one from your BIOS only then will windows activate.

Hope this Helps.


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Apr 8, 2014)

intruder16 said:


> 1. Extract your windows key from BIOS.
> 2. Run "slmgr.vbs /dlv" on the factory-installed OS & note down the SKU. (REF)
> 3. Depending upon the SKU, download windows 8.1 iso from official repositories using this site.
> 
> ...



Thanks for reply
one confusion , how to change key for 8.1 ?
also i have CoreSingleLanguage edition so the name provided MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.8.1.SINGLE.LANGUAGE.RTM.X64.ENGLISH.DVD-WZT is correct (on the link you provided) ?


----------



## seamon (Apr 8, 2014)

Damn today I applied el cheapo thermal paste to ultrabay GPU and temps are worse than earlier. Now I gotta buy that Arctic silver after all.


----------



## hybridic (Apr 8, 2014)

If i buy the i5 version , is it possible to upgrade its CPU in future ?
Also is it possible to put an Ultra-bay 755m GPU in that ?


----------



## intruder16 (Apr 8, 2014)

amitbhatt89 said:


> Thanks for reply
> one confusion , how to change key for 8.1 ?
> also i have CoreSingleLanguage edition so the name provided MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.8.1.SINGLE.LANGUAGE.RTM.X64.ENGLISH.DVD-WZT is correct (on the link you provided) ?



Download the one with this file name under SingleLanguage Section :

9600.16384.130821-1623_x64fre_Client_SingleLanguage_EN-US-IRM_CSLA_DV5.ISO


----------



## seamon (Apr 8, 2014)

hybridic said:


> If i buy the i5 version , is it possible to upgrade its CPU in future ?
> Also is it possible to put an Ultra-bay 755m GPU in that ?



Yes, you will be able to upgrade the processor but it will be pretty costly, 15-20k+taxes.
It is possible to put the SLI card, it costs 8k when importing.

- - - Updated - - -



intruder16 said:


> Use this key : Y9NXP-XT8MV-PT9TG-97CT3-9D6TC
> 
> Download the one with this file name under SingleLanguage Section :
> 
> 9600.16384.130821-1623_x64fre_Client_SingleLanguage_EN-US-IRM_CSLA_DV5.ISO



Don't pull off stunts like that. God knows who's key is that. Win 8 laptops have Win 8 key embedded in the bios. [MENTION=796]amit[/MENTION]bahtt89 why do you want to change your key? Is original Win 8 key which works for win 8.1 not good enough?


----------



## Maverick03 (Apr 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yes, you will be able to upgrade the processor but it will be pretty costly, 15-20k+taxes.
> It is possible to put the SLI card, it costs 8k when importing.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Lol buddy just calm down. First of all you cannot install win8.1 with win8 cd key even though it is original and came with your laptop. Secondly that cd key which has been provided is a generic one which only allows you to install win8.1. One will have to activate after installation completes. Unlike earlier versions of window installations where you can simply skip entering product key, win 8.1 doesnt allows that. So i hope i answered you question.


----------



## seamon (Apr 8, 2014)

Maverick03 said:


> Lol buddy just calm down. First of all you cannot install win8.1 with win8 cd key even though it is original and came with your laptop. Secondly that cd key which has been provided is a generic one which only allows you to install win8.1. One will have to activate after installation completes. Unlike earlier versions of window installations where you can simply skip entering product key, win 8.1 doesnt allows that. So i hope i answered you question.



Wait.......won't the key work for just one computer?? In that case somebody must have already used it. That was what I was implying. I think you can upgrade to win 8.1 from win 8 original version which came with the laptop.


----------



## Maverick03 (Apr 8, 2014)

No its not the case with this cd key. It can be always used on any number of computers only for installation purposes. And yes you can always upgrade directly from win8 store but here the scenario is of fresh installation of win8.1 to a pc which came with win8 product key.


----------



## seamon (Apr 8, 2014)

Maverick03 said:


> *No its not the case with this cd key.It can be always used on any number of computers only for installation purposes.*  And yes you can always upgrade directly from win8 store but here the scenario is of fresh installation of win8.1 to a pc which came with win8 product key.



I don't believe that. This way Microsoft will go bankrupt if that provides full installation.

- - - Updated - - -

If that is a trial key then what's the use??? Better to stick with original win 8 key and then upgrade with it.


----------



## Maverick03 (Apr 8, 2014)

You are right its trial product key. But its useful coz it lets you install win8.1 which your original win8 product key doesn't. After installation you can activate using your original win8 product key. This way microsoft also won't go bankrupt and we can directly do a fresh install of win8.1 instead of first doing a win8 install and then upgrading to win8.1 .


----------



## intruder16 (Apr 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> I don't believe that. This way Microsoft will go bankrupt if that provides full installation.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> If that is a trial key then what's the use??? Better to stick with original win 8 key and then upgrade with it.



U don't get it. Win 8 users can upgrade to 8.1 without hassle. But if you want to clean install windows 8.1 (from 8.1 msdn iso), then u cant use windows 8 key for "Installtion" (remember its "installation"). For activation change your key to the original one. Its as simple as that! 

Microsoft would have gone bankrupt if you can activate with that generic key! In short you cannot activate without original key.

And that key i posted is a generic one. U can use any 8.1 Core edition key for installation, but to activate u need a genuine key (which u already have in your BIOS).

Don't get so aggressive or "pull any stunts" over something u don't understand.


----------



## seamon (Apr 8, 2014)

^^ ok thanks I meant no offense but I thought he ripped someone off by stealing his activation key


----------



## udit247 (Apr 8, 2014)

amitbhatt89 said:


> Thanks for reply
> one confusion , how to change key for 8.1 ?
> also i have CoreSingleLanguage edition so the name provided MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.8.1.SINGLE.LANGUAGE.RTM.X64.ENGLISH.DVD-WZT is correct (on the link you provided) ?



Yes that's the right version you need. Most of the PC companies install Single Language sdition as their OEM OS.
The link that I have mentioned is genuine MSDN ISO file and what ever be your source of download but you should check its integrity using the following MSDN info of file to know whether you got the real deal or not:
SHA-1: 10F0288681BF56D22D9ADC58E27BEE2D781E6A1D

To change your installation key to your genuine key, run the following command as Admin:
SLMGR /IPK XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX

After inserting the key you can activate it using the internet connection.

- - - Updated - - -



intruder16 said:


> Use this key : Y9NXP-XT8MV-PT9TG-97CT3-9D6TC
> 
> Download the one with this file name under SingleLanguage Section :
> 
> 9600.16384.130821-1623_x64fre_Client_SingleLanguage_EN-US-IRM_CSLA_DV5.ISO



*Please remove this installation key immediately.* No one should post keys in these forums because doing so may lock this thread!


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 9, 2014)

hybridic said:


> If i buy the i5 version , is it possible to upgrade its CPU in future ?
> Also is it possible to put an Ultra-bay 755m GPU in that ?


Its not possible to upgrade the CPU by using conventional methods. but u can insert an ultrabay 755m in it.. if u r able to import it.


----------



## seamon (Apr 9, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Its not possible to upgrade the CPU by using conventional methods. but u can insert an ultrabay 755m in it.. if u r able to import it.



To replace the cpu, you just need to open the laptop which is detailed in user manual available in official lenovo site.


----------



## hybridic (Apr 9, 2014)

is the single gt 755m capable to do 1080p gaming @ medium or high ?


----------



## seamon (Apr 9, 2014)

hybridic said:


> is the single gt 755m capable to do 1080p gaming @ medium or high ?



Yes it is. Medium for mid-late 2014 games I am guessing.


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 10, 2014)

guys who have this lap , what cooling fan r u using ? how much drop in temp can we expect ?


----------



## selvas (Apr 10, 2014)

pradeepraj808 said:


> hi Guys.. I bought the new Lenovo ideapad y510 from my local store in Coimbatore today..now my doubt is how can I register my product in the do store to avail my redemption offer..please explain to me in detail  ..Thanks in advance



hi dude, I am also from coimbatore. I have planned to take lenovo y510p.
 From which retailer you purchased and please give the address.
For what price you purchased?
Did they give any freebies?
Did they offered free back pack?
Did they gave any additional warranty?

Pls help me dude////


----------



## priyankgupta (Apr 14, 2014)

Which SSD should I get for my Y510p?
Also, how do I move my OS from HDD to SSD?


----------



## seamon (Apr 14, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Which SSD should I get for my Y510p?
> Also, how do I move my OS from HDD to SSD?



Check which slot it has.(You gotta open it) It probably has a M.2 NGFF
Get any one.
Buy M.2 SSD | M.2 SSD Price in India | Online M.2 Solid State Drive

Use Aomekai(or something/google it) software.


----------



## itsaashish (Apr 14, 2014)

Help me out guys..choose one for me 
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-y5...tracker=search&pageNum=1&query=lenovo+laptops

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-z5...tracker=search&pageNum=1&query=lenovo+laptops


----------



## udit247 (Apr 15, 2014)

itsaashish said:


> Help me out guys..choose one for me
> *www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-y5...tracker=search&pageNum=1&query=lenovo+laptops
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-z5...tracker=search&pageNum=1&query=lenovo+laptops



You can't go wrong with Y510P
FHD screen based laptops is the way to go!


----------



## Thor (Apr 15, 2014)

Well I got my piece delivered today =D 

I ordered it from dostore online here.
Highlights :
1. dostore says the gfx is gt750m , but when i boot the laptop and ran nvidia utility , it tells the laptop has gt755m.
2. buying from dostore supposedly gets you 2 years extra warranty ( i guess thats why the 4-5 k difference with retailers like snapdeal,flipkart ... ). 
3. their warehouse is in mumbai, me being in bangalore, they delivered in 6 working days, which is within their commitment . ( site says 5-8 working days ).

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-729.html#post2097847    here i put in snaps and some more details if you are interested.

I need to stress test it with some games =D ...

Now I have to read up all about upgrading it with a ssd .. whew ...  the windows experience index is stuck @ 5.9 , because of the 5400rpm drive. yuck.


----------



## udit247 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thor said:


> Well I got my piece delivered today =D
> 
> I ordered it from dostore online here.
> Highlights :
> ...



Congrats mate!
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Thor (Apr 16, 2014)

[MENTION=241072]udit247[/MENTION] , thanks.
Once the laptop was setup and running, I noticed something very wierd. The Mouse Pointer on the screen was all over the place. It was jumping around irrespective of whether I was actually touching the trackpad.
This was really frustrating. I googled it ( believe me it was tough trying to type in the search box correctly with the mouse pointer jumping all over the place,sometimes showcasing a slippery behaviour too ..) ..
Google says, people have faced similar issue with their windows 8 laptops , where in the mouse setting tries to put the cursor to the nearest clickable box.

So I went to control panel > mouse setting > Turn On Click Lock > Turn Off Click Lock 
Pointer Options Tab > Turn On Automatically  move pointer to the default  button in a dialog box > Turn it off.

Apply > Ok. This fxed the issue for me. Hope it help u guys.


----------



## itsaashish (Apr 16, 2014)

Great man congrats..getting y510p in 2 weeks  its gtx755M and wrongly posted as 750 i guess..i saw lot of user review and most of them and pointed about this gfx mistake in specification.Can't believe even dostore did it too


----------



## seamon (Apr 16, 2014)

itsaashish said:


> Great man congrats..getting y510p in 2 weeks  its gtx755M and wrongly posted as 750 i guess..i saw lot of user review and most of them and pointed about this gfx mistake in specification.Can't believe even dostore did it too



*Ahem* GT 755m.
GTX(high end) starts from 760m.


----------



## itsaashish (Apr 16, 2014)

ooops my bad


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello guys .
Please tell me about the CPU and GPU temperatures . 
How essential is a  cooling fan for this lap ?


----------



## intel131 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello guys !!  I purchased lenovo y510p a week ago from lenovo exclusive store in mumbai for 74k. And I have two words to say, " Im Impressed !! " .This is a great budget gaming laptop.

Im planning to replace the internal hdd with a ssd. How do I do it? Can I add the ssd along with the internal hdd(not in ultrabay as it will replace dvd drive) ?  Will it void my warentee? 

Also planning to install a gpu in sli but not sure if this india version supports it.


----------



## udit247 (Apr 18, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Hello guys .
> Please tell me about the CPU and GPU temperatures .
> How essential is a  cooling fan for this lap ?





intel131 said:


> Hello guys !!  I purchased lenovo y510p a week ago from lenovo exclusive store in mumbai for 74k. And I have two words to say, " Im Impressed !! " .This is a great budget gaming laptop.
> 
> Im planning to replace the internal hdd with a ssd. How do I do it? Can I add the ssd along with the internal hdd(not in ultrabay as it will replace dvd drive) ?  Will it void my warentee?
> 
> Also planning to install a gpu in sli but not sure if this india version supports it.



Please read earlier posts because these things are discussed extensively on this thread


----------



## mooseontheloose (Apr 22, 2014)

Just ordered mine from thedostore.com. Lets see when I receive it? I'm in Delhi. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 22, 2014)

mooseontheloose said:


> Just ordered mine from thedostore.com. Lets see when I receive it? I'm in Delhi. Can't wait to get my hands on it.



Good for you mooseontheloose =D


----------



## intel131 (Apr 25, 2014)

I purchased y510p two weeks ago. I tried couple of FHD movies but dint find the display upto the mark. The video has an unwanted dark shade into it even after having 100% brightness. It feels like there is too much of black color present.

Since I didnt read abt this anywhere and everybody seems to like this display, I decided to post it here. Is it me alone or do u all notice this?  If its me alone then is there a solution?


----------



## mooseontheloose (Apr 26, 2014)

Got my laptop yesterday. Few problems - 

1. Did not the +2 years extended warranty package. Support says that I should receive it in 1-2 days
2. Checked the warranty details on lenovo.com and it says my warranty starts from 15/Jan/2014!!!. Support team has asked me to send a copy of my invoice to pop@lenovo.com and they will fix it.

But impressed with the laptop so far. Display is slightly dark but has good viewing angles.

Plan to install Windows 7. There is no Windows 8 disk packaged with the laptop?? Where would I find my copy of Windows 8?


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 26, 2014)

intel131 said:


> I purchased y510p two weeks ago. I tried couple of FHD movies but dint find the display upto the mark. The video has an unwanted dark shade into it even after having 100% brightness. It feels like there is too much of black color present.
> 
> Since I didnt read abt this anywhere and everybody seems to like this display, I decided to post it here. Is it me alone or do u all notice this?  If its me alone then is there a solution?


Does your model have a regular glossy display or anti glare display ?


----------



## udit247 (Apr 27, 2014)

mooseontheloose said:


> Got my laptop yesterday. Few problems -
> 
> 1. Did not the +2 years extended warranty package. Support says that I should receive it in 1-2 days
> 2. Checked the warranty details on lenovo.com and it says my warranty starts from 15/Jan/2014!!!. Support team has asked me to send a copy of my invoice to pop@lenovo.com and they will fix it.
> ...



Why would you want to move to Windows 7. Windows 8 is a good OS, its Windows 7 with more features and regarding missing classic start menu, Very soon Microsoft is going to release an update to add that feature too!
At least give a try to Windows 8.1 with Update 1 and more over if you move to Windows 7 than you have to purchase a licence for it to activate it.
Lenovo and many other companies doesn't give hard copies of OS these days but you can use Novo/One Key Recovery button to restore your Windows back to factory installation and you can also get the full OS drive backup to your portable hard drive.


----------



## Thor (Apr 27, 2014)

I got the windows 8.1 update yesterday =) ...  I didn't use 8 extensively so not in a position to comment on how good 8.1 is though


----------



## intel131 (Apr 27, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Does your model have a regular glossy display or anti glare display ?



I hav d regular glossy display


----------



## udit247 (Apr 29, 2014)

intel131 said:


> I hav d regular glossy display



What ever be the case, one thing is clear Y510P has better display to what Dell and HP provides in their premium range but I cant say about Sony or Samsung laptops!


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

udit247 said:


> What ever be the case, one thing is clear Y510P has better display to what Dell and HP provides in their premium range but I cant say about Sony or Samsung laptops!


I second that being a user of both the y500 and dell Inspiron.


----------



## mooseontheloose (Apr 29, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Why would you want to move to Windows 7. Windows 8 is a good OS, its Windows 7 with more features and regarding missing classic start menu, Very soon Microsoft is going to release an update to add that feature too!
> At least give a try to Windows 8.1 with Update 1 and more over if you move to Windows 7 than you have to purchase a licence for it to activate it.
> Lenovo and many other companies doesn't give hard copies of OS these days but you can use Novo/One Key Recovery button to restore your Windows back to factory installation and you can also get the full OS drive backup to your portable hard drive.



I am going to give Windows 8 a chance for sometime. But I do want to partition my drive and install Windows  7 and Ubuntu. Not sure how to go about this without losing the ability to clean install Windows 8 from the recovery partition. I have seen threads about people complaining about this after resizing their recovery partition.

The alternate solution I have found is here . But that comes along with the risks. I have already downloaded the ISO from the link but afraid to install it.

Any solutions/guides for partitioning Y510p's HDD?


----------



## udit247 (Apr 29, 2014)

mooseontheloose said:


> I am going to give Windows 8 a chance for sometime. But I do want to partition my drive and install Windows  7 and Ubuntu. Not sure how to go about this without losing the ability to clean install Windows 8 from the recovery partition. I have seen threads about people complaining about this after resizing their recovery partition.
> 
> The alternate solution I have found is here . But that comes along with the risks. I have already downloaded the ISO from the link but afraid to install it.
> 
> Any solutions/guides for partitioning Y510p's HDD?



You should try re-sizing the visible partitions and check whether the OKR functionality is still working or not. If these changes makes your OKR to fail than you can try doing a fresh install with OKR functionality. Just follow this post.


----------



## sama (Apr 30, 2014)

Thor said:


> Well I got my piece delivered today =D
> 
> I ordered it from dostore online here.
> Highlights :
> ...



Congratulations on the purchase, even i've been searching for past few days and have narrowed down to this model. But i just came across the following link

*www.thedostore.com/do-shield-2-year-warranty.html

which states that the extended 2 years warranty could be purchased for only Rs. 2k, so would it be better if I buy the laptop from retailers like snapdeal or flipkart and get this warranty extension, i'll save 6-7k, as on snapdeal it is selling for less than 69k.

It would be nice if you could provide your opinion.


----------



## priyankgupta (Apr 30, 2014)

What's the difference between these two :

*www.thedostore.com/services-warran...-u-z-flex-14-s510-series-laptops-wty-ext.html

and

*www.thedostore.com/do-shield-2-year-warranty.html

The difference is of 2.5k!


----------



## hybridic (May 2, 2014)

Flipkart is giving the i5 version @ just around 60K . *www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-y5...B8UVZ&icmpid=reco_hp_historyFooter_computer_1

Should i buy from there ? Has anyone bought it from flipkart recently ? and what about the warranty issues mentioned on lenovo website ?


----------



## vito scalleta (May 3, 2014)

I decided to buy the SLI version from US for 1080$. If i buy the SLI version, would i lose the ODD ?
Also will they provide the 170 W power adapter that is required to run the SLI ? or will i hav to buy that seperately ?


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 3, 2014)

Some doubts....

I have read through the pages but still want to make sure as it is a big purchase.
1) does this this  and/or this have SLI GPU packed with it, or are they just SLI ready and we have to get that SLI GPU separately? If separately, from where?
2) Irrespective of whether the Ultrabay is occupied by a SLI GPU, can I use a HDD with the ultrabay.I read using hdd caddy, but what is that? 
3) With what desktop GPU can we compare a)SLI model b)non SLI (just SLI read).

Will buy it next month, but not finished with the research.
Thanks in advance for all the advice.


----------



## sama (May 3, 2014)

yes, i guess you will loose ODD, its better if you buy a normal laptop & add on the 755m card for 99$, this way you can get both ODD & SLI...

Btw, how are you planning to get the laptop from US, importing??


----------



## seamon (May 3, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> I decided to buy the SLI version from US for 1080$. If i buy the SLI version, would i lose the ODD ?
> Also will they provide the 170 W power adapter that is required to run the SLI ? or will i hav to buy that seperately ?



You have to buy buy ODD separately. You'll get the 170w adapter.

- - - Updated - - -



TheGUNNER said:


> Some doubts....
> 
> I have read through the pages but still want to make sure as it is a big purchase.
> 1) does this this  and/or this have SLI GPU packed with it, or are they just SLI ready and we have to get that SLI GPU separately? If separately, from where?
> ...



1. No. SLI Ready. Card has to be imported from USA.
2.You can get a HDD bay for your laptop and replace DVD drive for a HDD.
3. 
a)GTX 650Ti and slightly lower than GTX 750.
b)probably GT 630 or GT 640


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> You have to buy buy ODD separately. You'll get the 170w adapter.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



loads of thanks.
some more info plz....
i5 vs i7....is i7 worth it for gaming, considering that I can get the sli card from usa, my relatives are there?


----------



## seamon (May 3, 2014)

TheGUNNER said:


> loads of thanks.
> some more info plz....
> i5 vs i7....is i7 worth it for gaming, considering that I can get the sli card from usa, my relatives are there?



i7 any day.


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> i7 any day.



thanks again.
well I think i will buy the laptop entirely from usa then with SLI.
but if i buy from usa, will warranty be applicable over here?


----------



## prometheus (May 3, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
bro am loosing my patience now; also due to BIS bs I feel that the MSI lineup would not meet my budget of ~$1200 infact it'll be a bit higher + 860m (non 4gig version) / 850m < 755m SLI 

am basing this as a fact as specific version(s) of these chip (k107/K104) will make a huge diff. in performance; I digged it out but lost the links somewhere in my browser history.

So, am leaning towards y510p (59-390016)  which unfortunately is not what I wanted + planning to get the ultrabay 755m addon from US for ~9k INR (via a 3rd party handler  which I found jumping across threads)

All I now want to know abt y510P is:
- the Indian version have m2. ng*ff slot (as it doesn't come with a pre-installed SSD and AFAIR guys say that those who dont have pre-installed SSDs sometimes lack the whole friggin connector! ) Need proof/snaps for Indian version of this laptop..

- a better config is available in US at way lower price that too directly from Lenovo; but am skeptical abt international warranty on this particular model also considering end of June is like 2 months off I don't think I can hold off till my contact in US gets it for me by then 

VS the Indian version..whose config sux..*#%@!


----------



## vito scalleta (May 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> You have to buy buy ODD separately. You'll get the 170w adapter.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I had a chat with a sales rep through lenovo site and he told me that they would ship the lappy with dvd drive inside the laptop and the  GPU will be seperate. and that i can switch b/w DVD drive and GPU 
Btw I have a amd 7750(2gb DDR5) with a core 2 duo proccy in my desktop.. the performance diff. b/w my desktop and the laptop in gaming will be noticeable right ?


----------



## seamon (May 3, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> I had a chat with a sales rep through lenovo site and he told me that they would ship the lappy with dvd drive inside the laptop and the  GPU will be seperate. and that i can switch b/w DVD drive and GPU
> Btw I have a amd 7750(2gb DDR5) with a core 2 duo proccy in my desktop.. the performance diff. b/w my desktop and the laptop in gaming will be noticeable right ?



The sales rep is playing with words nicely. It's all true except sli card will not be included in the package.
I have no idea about amd.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> The sales rep is playing with words nicely. It's all true except sli card will not be included in the package.
> I have no idea about amd.



What do you mean the sli card wont be inclded in the package ? Iam not ordering a laptop that already has two GPUs.. but one that has a dvd drive and ordering a Ultrabay Gt755m as an ACCESSORY ..

Quantity Part number   DescriptionItem                                                              priceLine       total

1 	    59405668	Lenovo Y510p Laptop - 59405668 - Dusk Black: Weekly Deal   $929.00	     $929.00	

            888015133	 Y510p Removable Graphics GT755M5		                     $99.99	      $99.99	

Shipping & Handling: $0.00
Tax: $69.46
Total: $1,098.45

- - - Updated - - -

Lenovo y50 on US  site 
*shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/lenovo/y-series/y50/#customize
 bt it has oly FHD display


----------



## seamon (May 4, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> What do you mean the sli card wont be inclded in the package ? Iam not ordering a laptop that already has two GPUs.. but one that has a dvd drive and ordering a Ultrabay Gt755m as an ACCESSORY ..
> 
> Quantity Part number   DescriptionItem                                                              priceLine       total
> 
> ...



Oh good. I thought you were ordering from India.


----------



## X-jo (May 4, 2014)

another user interested in getting the y510p ie *www.thedostore.com/ideapad-y510p-dusk-black.html , it says the 2yr warranty is for 4.5k extra and not included in the 77k price *www.thedostore.com/services-warran...-u-z-flex-14-s510-series-laptops-wty-ext.html

was this an offer before where the warranty for two extra years was included in the 77k?

flipkart is selling it for 72k, is there anything extra that dosstore is giving for 5k more?

will i be able to get this locally from lenovo store or only online?

thanks in advance


----------



## prometheus (May 5, 2014)

X-jo said:


> another user interested in getting the y510p ie *www.thedostore.com/ideapad-y510p-dusk-black.html , it says the 2yr warranty is for 4.5k extra and not included in the 77k price *www.thedostore.com/services-warran...-u-z-flex-14-s510-series-laptops-wty-ext.html
> 
> was this an offer before where the warranty for two extra years was included in the 77k?
> 
> ...



Hi,
I called up their customer service and asked abt the same.
As per the rep's reply:

- only a custom made lenovo carry case is offered (I tried to explicitly ask abt whether its type is a backup or carry case well..a rep is a rep.. ) AFAIK it must be the same thin lean backup as seen in unboxing of lenovo y510p's

- no discount / extended warranty offer for now (it was an offer..valentine's day offer xD that acc. to rep must have had the extended warranty pack bundled with the laptop)


IMO the best thing for purchasing this:
- get it from local dealer.bargain/bargain 'n bargain with freebies etc

- get an abroad contact to carry it for you if you're really up for VFM considering the price point and the config you get; only thing of imp.* here is to ask the tech* support if particular item/laptop no./parts nos. are available in India & the international warranty still stands.

I've checked this "int. warranty" thingy on their website (Lenovo US)
now..there are two models listed "y510p" and "y510p refresh" not sure abt what refresh model is all abt but that one doesn't have India listed under int warranty supported region but the first one does.

fkn gamble


----------



## X-jo (May 5, 2014)

prometheus said:


> Hi,
> I called up their customer service and asked abt the same.
> As per the rep's reply:
> 
> ...



thanks for checking that out. i think the option for me is to get from india and not abroad, i want the warranty ie.
can i buy the laptop from local dealer and the warranty from dosstore?

thanks again


----------



## vito scalleta (May 5, 2014)

X-jo said:


> thanks for checking that out. i think the option for me is to get from india and not abroad, i want the warranty ie.
> can i buy the laptop from local dealer and the warranty from dosstore?
> 
> thanks again


I called lenovo and they said any model of Y510p bought in US will have warranty service in India. Thats y iam getting it from US


----------



## seamon (May 5, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> I called lenovo and they said any model of Y510p bought in US will have warranty service in India. Thats y iam getting it from US



SLI one?


----------



## vito scalleta (May 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> SLI one?


i didnot specifically ask abt the sli .. bt  if i swtch the grphcs card with dvd drive it will be a non sli version..
I dont knw why everyone is saying sli "VERSION" bcoz in the lenovo US site there is no seperate sli version of laptop . the ultrabay graphics card is sold as an additional accessory (just like an optical mouse) that you pay for seperately and is not part of the original configuration. A BD or DVD drive occupies the ultrabay slot.
Maybe all other outlets are selling with both GPUs ??


----------



## X-jo (May 6, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> I called lenovo and they said any model of Y510p bought in US will have warranty service in India. Thats y iam getting it from US



thanks for checking that out. Since i am in need of one within a week or two max and i don't have anyone to get it for me by that time, i ordered it from dostore itself. Mainly cos its from lenovo and not other online sites so i have ease of accessibility to lenovo stores too. 

ordered the y510p i7 model along with the 2year warranty, total damages 81k. Excited 

thanks guys


----------



## vito scalleta (May 6, 2014)

X-jo said:


> thanks for checking that out. Since i am in need of one within a week or two max and i don't have anyone to get it for me by that time, i ordered it from dostore itself. Mainly cos its from lenovo and not other online sites so i have ease of accessibility to lenovo stores too.
> 
> ordered the y510p i7 model along with the 2year warranty, total damages 81k. Excited
> 
> thanks guys



Comgrats.. 
so much did u hv to pay for additional  warranty ? any freebies ?


----------



## prometheus (May 6, 2014)

X-jo said:


> thanks for checking that out. i think the option for me is to get from india and not abroad, i want the warranty ie.
> can i buy the laptop from local dealer and the warranty from dosstore?
> 
> thanks again



Yep, AFAIK extended warranty packs are treated as SKU AKA items so its a slap-on thingy 

Congrats bro!!
I'll wait for you to burn some benchmarks on that baby 

- - - Updated - - -



haribalachander said:


> i didnot specifically ask abt the sli .. bt  if i swtch the grphcs card with dvd drive it will be a non sli version..
> I dont knw why everyone is saying sli "VERSION" bcoz in the lenovo US site there is no seperate sli version of laptop . the ultrabay graphics card is sold as an additional accessory (just like an optical mouse) that you pay for seperately and is not part of the original configuration. A BD or DVD drive occupies the ultrabay slot.
> Maybe all other outlets are selling with both GPUs ??



Want the "SLI version"..?

here you go brah:
Lenovo Y510p Laptop - Dual Graphics - 59405667 - Dusk Black: Weekly Deal
Web price: $1,599.00
After Instant Savings: $1,199.00

Listed under Models


----------



## vito scalleta (May 6, 2014)

prometheus said:


> Yep, AFAIK extended warranty packs are treated as SKU AKA items so its a slap-on thingy
> 
> Congrats bro!!
> I'll wait for you to burn some benchmarks on that baby
> ...


Thanks bro. Somehow I never saw that link b4.
Bt 1199$(+taxes thats around 60$) for the laptop is not fair when iam getting it with dvd drive and an sli card for 1099$(incl.taxes).
I understand it has 16gb of ram.. bt an additional 8gb of ram would cost me 99$ only not 160$... so its costs less and also theres the problem warranty service that might nt availale for sli version.


----------



## prometheus (May 6, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Thanks bro. Somehow I never saw that link b4.
> Bt 1199$(+taxes thats around 60$) for the laptop is not fair when iam getting it with dvd drive and an sli card for 1099$(incl.taxes).
> I understand it has 16gb of ram.. bt an additional 8gb of ram would cost me 99$ only not 160$... so its costs less and also theres the problem warranty service that might nt availale for sli version.



..k well.. I am not totally aware which config you picked up but...
AFAIR the one I posted includes:

- its an SLI config right? so expect a 120W/170W charger included; ~$45-50?
- a 24GB SSD
- 16gb ram

try comparing them..

oh yes!..and that $60-$90 state tax :/


----------



## X-jo (May 6, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Comgrats..
> so much did u hv to pay for additional  warranty ? any freebies ?


paid 4499Rs for the warranty. No freebies, i actually have mouse and other stuff which i am using with my current laptop. I will use them with the y510p



prometheus said:


> Congrats bro!!
> I'll wait for you to burn some benchmarks on that baby


Sure bro, once I get it, I will check them all.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 6, 2014)

prometheus said:


> ..k well.. I am not totally aware which config you picked up but...
> AFAIR the one I posted includes:
> 
> - its an SLI config right? so expect a 120W/170W charger included; ~$45-50?
> ...


OMG buddy . I thought the charger that was given along with the laptop was 170W. bt i just found out . Nw i hav to pay 70$ extra.


----------



## seamon (May 6, 2014)

Laptop will run on default 120w charger but it will give blank screens when running intensive programs.


----------



## prometheus (May 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> Laptop will run on default 120w charger but it will give blank screens when running intensive programs.



will just run but when on the slightest heavy graphic intensive workload it may easily damage components; AFAIK there have been reports of some users even running this baby on a 120W power brick but with cpu throttling effecting FPS

but who knows exactly..unless you try it for yourself


----------



## seamon (May 6, 2014)

Nope. No damage to components. When I ordered, the adapter was a week late and I was already overclocking on 120w adapter. The laptop runs perfectly well on normal clocks(probably because of the reduced tdp of core i7 3632qm which is 35w). Ocing gpus caused black screens after a minute. 
AFAIK cpu throttling won't take place. The components will try to draw power but lack of supply will cause everything to powrr down and the application will crash.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nope. No damage to components. When I ordered, the adapter was a week late and I was already overclocking on 120w adapter. The laptop runs perfectly well on normal clocks(probably because of the reduced tdp of core i7 3632qm which is 35w). Ocing gpus caused black screens after a minute.
> AFAIK cpu throttling won't take place. The components will try to draw power but lack of supply will cause everything to powrr down and the application will crash.


So anyway i wont be able to use the two GPUs for gaming which is the entire point of the problem , right ?


----------



## seamon (May 7, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> So anyway i wont be able to use the two GPUs for gaming which is the entire point of the problem , right ?



You will be as long as the game is not CPU intensive.


----------



## prometheus (May 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> You will be as long as the game is not CPU intensive.



 mario FTW!

- - - Updated - - -



haribalachander said:


> So anyway i wont be able to use the two GPUs for gaming which is the entire point of the problem , right ?



Why not just get the SLI version if you're getting it from US?


----------



## vito scalleta (May 7, 2014)

prometheus said:


> Why not just get the SLI version if you're getting it from US?



Iam thinking i may not get warranty service for that here ,also the price is high. So my only option is to order non sli verson + Ultrabay GPU + Charger-- that would cost a total of Rs.70000
If Iam lucky the charger would be sold at  a discounted price when i order it.
If I get the 170W charger then i wouldnt be needing the lap's original charger, right ? ( I dont want to make my cousin carry too much of my stuff)


----------



## X-jo (May 11, 2014)

got the laptop. also got a laptop bag from Lenovo. alongwith that I got a Lenovo Bluetooth headset free. happy with the purchase 

thanks for the help and info guys

- - - Updated - - -

how to check the warranty , whether 1 or 3 yrs?


----------



## mooseontheloose (May 12, 2014)

Its more than two weeks since I received my laptop but yet to see the warranty extension on the warranty status page of my laptop.
I have spoken to dostore representative twice he keeps telling me that the backend team will do it in sometime. How long does this process take, guys? 

Also, am I supposed to do anything for ADP? The warranty status page doesn't say that my laptop is covered by ADP. The representative from dostore has told me that I don't have to do anything?


----------



## X-jo (May 12, 2014)

mooseontheloose said:


> Its more than two weeks since I received my laptop but yet to see the warranty extension on the warranty status page of my laptop.
> I have spoken to dostore representative twice he keeps telling me that the backend team will do it in sometime. How long does this process take, guys?
> 
> Also, am I supposed to do anything for ADP? The warranty status page doesn't say that my laptop is covered by ADP. The representative from dostore has told me that I don't have to do anything?



same here, the online warranty status shows just one year and not the extended warranty that i purchased. Which number you called , i tried a toll free and it just kept going on and on and didn't reach anyone.


----------



## mooseontheloose (May 12, 2014)

X-jo said:


> same here, the online warranty status shows just one year and not the extended warranty that i purchased. Which number you called , i tried a toll free and it just kept going on and on and didn't reach anyone.



I use the toll free no. 180030009991 and ask for the representative who helped me with purchase process.


----------



## X-jo (May 12, 2014)

mooseontheloose said:


> I use the toll free no. 180030009991 and ask for the representative who helped me with purchase process.



Thanks, made the call and they told me the same too. I have also mailed to support@lenovoreg.com as they told me to. 

One more thing, i bought the laptop on may 5th and the warranty states the start date is 21st feb. Does it show incorrect for you too? I have written about that to them too. 

thanks


----------



## mooseontheloose (May 12, 2014)

X-jo said:


> Thanks, made the call and they told me the same too. I have also mailed to support@lenovoreg.com as they told me to.
> 
> One more thing, i bought the laptop on may 5th and the warranty states the start date is 21st feb. Does it show incorrect for you too? I have written about that to them too.
> 
> thanks



Have you sent an email to pop@lenovo.com with the invoice copy? I had a similar issue earlier, they fixed it for me.


----------



## X-jo (May 13, 2014)

mooseontheloose said:


> Have you sent an email to pop@lenovo.com with the invoice copy? I had a similar issue earlier, they fixed it for me.



a lenovo rep is taking care of this now, i have sent them the invoice copy too. Thanks, will let you know once I get any reply.


----------



## powerhoney (May 14, 2014)

Hey, does anyone have any idea on where to order a replacement keypad/keyboard for the Y500/Y510p as the one on mine has been heavily scratched and the black colour has started peeling off...
It's starting to look ugly!!!


----------



## seamon (May 14, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, does anyone have any idea on where to order a replacement keypad/keyboard for the Y500/Y510p as the one on mine has been heavily scratched and the black colour has started peeling off...
> It's starting to look ugly!!!



That's why I use a laptop kb guard.


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, does anyone have any idea on where to order a replacement keypad/keyboard for the Y500/Y510p as the one on mine has been heavily scratched and the black colour has started peeling off...
> It's starting to look ugly!!!


Same problem here
Which kb guard [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]


----------



## game22 (May 14, 2014)

When it releases, I am probably going to be the first one to buy


----------



## seamon (May 14, 2014)

game22 said:


> When it releases, I am probably going to be the first one to buy



You can see it here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/181218-real-home-made-laptop-cooler-digit-edition-v2-0-final.html

After 1 year of usage, my Keyboard is as good as new.

- - - Updated - - -

I had bought it locally so I can't provide a link.


----------



## powerhoney (May 14, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]

Any idea of replacement keyboards???


----------



## seamon (May 14, 2014)

This looks a little shady.
*www.laptopinventory.com/Laptop_Model.php/Lenovo/Y Series/Y500

You can order specific keys from here:
*www.replacementlaptopkeys.com/servlet/the-20668/Lenovo-Y500-Laptop-Keys/Detail


----------



## mooseontheloose (May 15, 2014)

They have finally upgraded my warranty to 3 years now.


----------



## powerhoney (May 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> This looks a little shady.
> *www.laptopinventory.com/Laptop_Model.php/Lenovo/Y Series/Y500
> 
> You can order specific keys from here:
> *www.replacementlaptopkeys.com/servlet/the-20668/Lenovo-Y500-Laptop-Keys/Detail



Hmmm... Prices seem too high!!!


----------



## Chirag (May 18, 2014)

The only difference between i5 version(60k) and i7 version(72k) is the processor? Is it worth spending 12k more? I require a laptop for programming, gaming, movies, photoshop/animation. The difference would be noticeable?


----------



## vineetpratik (May 18, 2014)

Chirag said:


> The only difference between i5 version(60k) and i7 version(72k) is the processor? Is it worth spending 12k more? I require a laptop for programming, gaming, movies, photoshop/animation. The difference would be noticeable?



you wont see noticable difference in most of games , except few cpu intensive games like battlefield , nfs rivals etc.

but then again it is better to invest in i7 , coz upcoming games in near future are going to require more threads and cpu usage.


----------



## hybridic (May 19, 2014)

Hey 
does the dostore.com  provide 2 years extended warranty on the i5 version too ?
i read somewhere that its providing it for the i7 version included in the marketing price ( Rs. 77K )


----------



## knocknock (May 19, 2014)

Hi Can anyone recommend a cooling pad for my y510p within 1000 bucks which is available online on flipkart, snapdeal etc.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 19, 2014)

knocknock said:


> Hi Can anyone recommend a cooling pad for my y510p within 1000 bucks which is available online on flipkart, snapdeal etc.



*www.flipkart.com/laptop-accessorie...+pad&ref=e1243215-2c3b-461e-8f7c-b329acc517b3

pick any with a big fan as you see fit.

My choice -->*www.flipkart.com/deepcool-windpal-...+pad&ref=0f6d341a-dcec-49bc-ad92-bf0edc787a68


----------



## seamon (May 19, 2014)

Notepal U3 is considered by many the best notebook cooler for Y500/Y510p because of adjustable fans. The fans can be placed just beneath the air suction tubes.


----------



## goldsmit409 (May 20, 2014)

i have notepal x2 *www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-notepal-x2/p/itmczc2hzxnwdfwf
works great though i feel the fan speed has decreased over time any solution for that guys??
while it was new (i bought it way back i guess over a year used it with my pavilion dv6) gave me great cooling


----------



## udit247 (May 20, 2014)

knocknock said:


> Hi Can anyone recommend a cooling pad for my y510p within 1000 bucks which is available online on flipkart, snapdeal etc.



You can go with Notepal U3 as said by seamon but Notepal L1 is a good choice if you want it under 1000 bucks
*www.coolermaster.com/mobile/notepal-series/notepal-l1/
Notepal L1 has 160mm fan with 1400RPM


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 20, 2014)

hey just a doubt,
over here *www.thedostore.com/laptops/ideapad-laptops/ideapad-y510p-dusk-black.html
in key features it says dual 750m through ultrabay, but in specs below it doesn't mention anything of that sort.

So I guess if i buy from there, I wont get dual gpu.

Also my aunt stays in us, so I can tell her to buy the laptop from there only at around 1k dollars, which is a cheaper option, but will I get the warranty is the major doubt i have. please can someone chime in?

- - - Updated - - -

just had a online chat,
they said, i can buy from usa do store or any local lenovo store and warranty is valid. i can also purchase a warranty extension in usa itself, and have that extension valid in india too.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 21, 2014)

TheGUNNER said:


> Also my aunt stays in us, so I can tell her to buy the laptop from there only at around 1k dollars, which is a cheaper option, but will I get the warranty is the major doubt i have. please can someone chime in?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



iam also buying from us .. wat model have u decided on ?


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 21, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> iam also buying from us .. wat model have u decided on ?



think i will wait and buy y50, the cheapest model in august. waht about you?


----------



## vito scalleta (May 21, 2014)

TheGUNNER said:


> think i will wait and buy y50, the cheapest model in august. waht about you?


I have no other option but to go with y510p coz my brother returns this july and i dont think that the price of y50 would fall below 900$(atleast anytime soon)..
u might  have to wait for the model to be released in india to get warranty services.
My plan is to buy single gpu version of y510p and replace the dvd drive with 128gb ssd..
All this lying on an assumption that my gaming days wont last too long...and i could get away with a single gpu for the short period of time..


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 21, 2014)

my gaming days are over, and i am far from my home (kol) and working in bangalore.
Still i want to invest on a good laptop because it is satisfying to know that 2years from now i can play fifa,nfs casually but flawlessly on my laptop !!


----------



## vito scalleta (May 22, 2014)

TheGUNNER said:


> my gaming days are over, and i am far from my home (kol) and working in bangalore.
> Still i want to invest on a good laptop because it is satisfying to know that 2years from now i can play fifa,nfs casually but flawlessly on my laptop !!



if u are working and settled why dont you get a good desktop build for gaming and cheap but good quality laptop for all ur portable computing needs ?


----------



## seamon (May 22, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> if u are working and settled why dont you get a good desktop build for gaming and *cheap but good quality laptop* for all ur portable computing needs ?



Do those 2 things exist together?


----------



## hybridic (May 22, 2014)

Can i use the Accidental Damage Protection (ADP) when i order the laptop from flipkart ? 
Please reply ASAP .


----------



## powerhoney (May 22, 2014)

hybridic said:


> Can i use the Accidental Damage Protection (ADP) when i order the laptop from flipkart ?
> Please reply ASAP .



Yeah, I think so... What happened???


----------



## hybridic (May 22, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Yeah, I think so... What happened???



Nothing , just wanted to confirm if i can use the ADP when i buy from flipkart . 
Because thedostore.com is giving ADP So i am worried if i can avail the same for the laptop which i am going to buy from flipkart.


----------



## srkmish (May 22, 2014)

I had a query. Lenovo issued statement against online retailers ie fk/amazon/snapdeal that these products may or may not carry warranty. Did anyone have servicing problems after purchasing lenovo laptops from flipkart?


----------



## hybridic (May 22, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I had a query. Lenovo issued statement against online retailers ie fk/amazon/snapdeal that these products may or may not carry warranty. Did anyone have servicing problems after purchasing lenovo laptops from flipkart?



I called Lenovo and they said we are not responsible for any warranty services for the products bought from flipkart and other online retailers .

Then I had a conversation with a flipkart rep and he confirmed that all the products are eligible for warranty and if any issue arises then flipkart will take care of it . 

Still i have ordered the i5 version for 56k + a logitech g300 mouse . Hope there wont be any issue in the future  .


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 22, 2014)

i already have a good quality dekhtop back at home, dont want to invest another on desktop. Laptop is portable, and so when i leave bangalore,  can take the laptop with me. the main purpore of investing is, this laptop wont grow 'old' in 2-3 years !!


----------



## prometheus (May 22, 2014)

shite. I really want to order myself a Y510P



@all
opinion(s)?
what if they don't reduce y510p's price even after launching Y50 (...and y50 could cost us a bomb)
what..if?
*staring at MSI's 8xx fitted series*


----------



## udit247 (May 22, 2014)

seamon said:


> Do those 2 things exist together?



Haha...good one!


----------



## sama (May 23, 2014)

Just ordered it from snapdeal, I hope I get a good device. Can any1 please help with the extended warranty deal, can I still get the 2 year extended warranty from Lenovo??
and at what price??

Thanks


----------



## vito scalleta (May 23, 2014)

prometheus said:


> shite. I really want to order myself a Y510P
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they didnt reduce the price on their us site after launching y50..
When y50 was released its price was close to y510p's dual gpu model..
So i thought they will reduce y510ps price.. instead they increased y50s price


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 23, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> they didnt reduce the price on their us site after launching y50..
> When y50 was released its price was close to y510p's dual gpu model..
> So i thought they will reduce y510ps price.. instead they increased y50s price



Wait dude they will start reducing using their coupons in next month probably!


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

Y510p available for 56k.
*www.snapdeal.com/product/lenovo-y510p-59389687-laptop-4th/463994861

Amazing....


----------



## vito scalleta (May 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> Y510p available for 56k.
> *www.snapdeal.com/product/lenovo-y510p-59389687-laptop-4th/463994861
> 
> Amazing....



I dont think people should trust snapdeal with a 56000rs laptop purchase.. especially after the companies are saying that they wont be responsible for warranty services if their products are brought through such outlets ..


----------



## prometheus (May 24, 2014)

Y510P (59-390016) just got more costlier 
..hailLenofo..@#%!mofos


----------



## vito scalleta (May 24, 2014)

prometheus said:


> Y510P (59-390016) just got more costlier
> ..hailLenofo..@#%!mofos



It was below Rs.77209 b4.. ?
Maybe they just like playing around with the prices..


----------



## prometheus (May 24, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> It was below Rs.77209 b4.. ?
> Maybe they just like playing around with the prices..



saw it yesterday(or a day before) on FK for about 71xxx and a lenovo backpack free.
The seller was the 'ol trusted one(WS Retail) and had a 30 days return instead of 10 days (like others provide).

I. fkn. missed it. *but* it was only up for a few hours when they took it down; must've been a dud stock clearance sale?


----------



## vito scalleta (May 24, 2014)

prometheus said:


> saw it yesterday(or a day before) on FK for about 71xxx and a lenovo backpack free.
> The seller was the 'ol trusted one(WS Retail) and had a 30 days return instead of 10 days (like others provide).
> 
> I. fkn. missed it. *but* it was only up for a few hours when they took it down; must've been a dud stock clearance sale?



nw its a different seller. so W S Retail lost stock i guess.. 
the price of y510p when i checked  almost  a month was 72000 on flipkart.so  it might not have been a stock clearance sale nw .. were u following the prices closely ?


----------



## powerhoney (May 24, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> nw its a different seller. so W S Retail lost stock i guess..
> the price of y510p when i checked  almost  a month was 72000 on flipkart.so  it might not have been a stock clearance sale nw .. were u following the prices closely ?



+1 to this... I also remember it being around 72k for quite a long time at the beginning of this month!!!


----------



## prometheus (May 24, 2014)

..........


----------



## aby geek (May 25, 2014)

*www.techgreet.com/top-10-gaming-laptops-in-india-in-2014/ 

can you guys post the prices of these i love that rog


----------



## seamon (May 25, 2014)

aby geek said:


> *www.techgreet.com/top-10-gaming-laptops-in-india-in-2014/
> 
> can you guys post the prices of these i love that rog



www.google.co.in


----------



## thekingstallion (May 25, 2014)

Can someone please tell me what is the exact price of Y510P (Core i5 version) in kolkata? I don't want to purchase it from online.

A lots of shop telling me it's not available or it's come to the end of life. And those people who have stock is asking for around 65K (Before price drop in FK). While it's available in lenovo site for around 60K also.

If the offline price is not less than 58K then can someone please suggest me another model (Lenovo / HP / Asus / Dell) with more or less similar configuration. I'm willing to purchase it in 1st week of June.☺


----------



## prometheus (May 26, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> nw its a different seller. so W S Retail lost stock i guess..
> the price of y510p when i checked  almost  a month was 72000 on flipkart.so  it might not have been a stock clearance sale nw .. were u following the prices closely ?





powerhoney said:


> +1 to this... I also remember it being around 72k for quite a long time at the beginning of this month!!!



keep looking..carefully. WS Retail did came back for 71xxx on FK few days back for a few hours that too with a free lenovo backup.


----------



## sama (May 26, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> I dont think people should trust snapdeal with a 56000rs laptop purchase.. especially after the companies are saying that they wont be responsible for warranty services if their products are brought through such outlets ..



You are right...I ordered from Snapdeal and the product has only 8 months warranty, have escalated the issue...lets see what happens next...


----------



## prometheus (May 26, 2014)

sama said:


> You are right...I ordered from Snapdeal and the product has only 8 months warranty, have escalated the issue...lets see what happens next...



hang on. :O a what? *BUT* it is clearly mentioned on the product's page that it has lenovo's 1 year warranty!?


----------



## sama (May 26, 2014)

prometheus said:


> hang on. :O a what? *BUT* it is clearly mentioned on the product's page that it has lenovo's 1 year warranty!?



Yes...but when i checked on the official lenovo website it shows warranty is valid till 24th Jan, 2014, whereas I've received the product today only...

also if any1 knows anyways to check whether the laptop is new or old, please help, though it seems completely new from the exterior, still i want to be sure...

I ran a hard disk test, it shows that the hard disk was switched on 22 times and had run 9 hours, does any1 know whether it is ok for a new hardrive to have these figures coz i believe lenovo must have switched it on to install OS & other softwares but would it have to run 8-9 hours for that...???


----------



## priyankgupta (May 26, 2014)

sama said:


> You are right...I ordered from Snapdeal and the product has only 8 months warranty, have escalated the issue...lets see what happens next...



Well, when I bought my Y510p, it had extra 15 days of warranty (when I checked it online).


----------



## vito scalleta (May 26, 2014)

sama said:


> Yes...but when i checked on the official lenovo website it shows warranty is valid till 24th Jan, 2014, whereas I've received the product today only...
> 
> also if any1 knows anyways to check whether the laptop is new or old, please help, though it seems completely new from the exterior, still i want to be sure...
> 
> I ran a hard disk test, it shows that the hard disk was switched on 22 times and had run 9 hours, does any1 know whether it is ok for a new hardrive to have these figures coz i believe lenovo must have switched it on to install OS & other softwares but would it have to run 8-9 hours for that...???



In lenovo's site it says that they test all of their products b4 selling ..so it may be due to the tests they ran.. MAYBE..


----------



## prometheus (May 26, 2014)

sama said:


> Yes...but when i checked on the official lenovo website it shows warranty is valid till 24th Jan, 2014, whereas I've received the product today only...
> 
> also if any1 knows anyways to check whether the laptop is new or old, please help, though it seems completely new from the exterior, still i want to be sure...
> 
> I ran a hard disk test, it shows that the hard disk was switched on 22 times and had run 9 hours, does any1 know whether it is ok for a new hardrive to have these figures coz i believe lenovo must have switched it on to install OS & other softwares but would it have to run 8-9 hours for that...???



whoa..9hrs of runtime? 
try running crystal disk and see if it's the same.
IMO the HDDs will def have sm runtime logged as the OEM install OS  but just compare them


----------



## Lijo (May 27, 2014)

any warranty issues buying from flipkart??


----------



## .jRay. (May 27, 2014)

Lijo said:


> any warranty issues buying from flipkart??



No. Flipkart is the most trusted online shopping site.


----------



## Lijo (May 27, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> No. Flipkart is the most trusted online shopping site.



called lenovo guys and they said i won't get warranty if i buy from them. its written on their site


----------



## vito scalleta (May 27, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> No. Flipkart is the most trusted online shopping site.



most trusted --》yes
can be trusted with a rs70000  purchase --》i dont think so


----------



## .jRay. (May 27, 2014)

Lijo said:


> called lenovo guys and they said i won't get warranty if i buy from them. its written on their site





haribalachander said:


> most trusted --》yes
> can be trusted with a rs70000  purchase --》i dont think so




Maybe it's because of the marketplace. I still think if you buy from WS Retail you'll get warranty... but can't say for sure. Wait for others opinions  too.


----------



## Lijo (May 27, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Maybe it's because of the marketplace. I still think if you buy from WS Retail you'll get warranty... but can't say for sure. Wait for others opinions  too.



anyone who have bought from ws retail please reply asap. want to buy tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## .jRay. (May 27, 2014)

Lijo said:


> anyone who have bought from ws retail please reply asap. want to buy tomorrow. Thanks



Also ask fk support about the warranty details of the laptop.


----------



## sama (May 29, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Well, when I bought my Y510p, it had extra 15 days of warranty (when I checked it online).



Lucky u...



haribalachander said:


> In lenovo's site it says that they test all of their products b4 selling ..so it may be due to the tests they ran.. MAYBE..



May be...but how to be sure...??



prometheus said:


> whoa..9hrs of runtime?
> try running crystal disk and see if it's the same.
> IMO the HDDs will def have sm runtime logged as the OEM install OS  but just compare them



i ran crystal disk only...but the question is whether it is normal for a disk to have 20+ power counts and 8+ hours of runtime...??

- - - Updated - - -



priyankgupta said:


> Well, when I bought my Y510p, it had extra 15 days of warranty (when I checked it online).





haribalachander said:


> In lenovo's site it says that they test all of their products b4 selling ..so it may be due to the tests they ran.. MAYBE..





prometheus said:


> whoa..9hrs of runtime?
> try running crystal disk and see if it's the same.
> IMO the HDDs will def have sm runtime logged as the OEM install OS  but just compare them





sama said:


> Lucky u...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





a positive development...I called lenovo to know how to check whether the laptop is used or not, they checked with the serial number and confirmed that laptop has not been used...also they say laptop is switched on & off a few times for testing at the manufacturers facility also the retailers before receiving the delivery may switch on the device for testing...

for the warranty they have asked me to mail the invoice and they can update the warranty on the website, apparently the warranty displayed on the website is as per the manufacturing date, the warranty will be updated as per the date on the retail invoice...

some relief


----------



## hybridic (Jun 1, 2014)

So i got my i5 version yesterday .
How to make a proper backup of the windows 8 and how will i be able to use it in future ?
currently i have created a backup using a utility " Cyberlink One-Key Recovery " . Will this be useful to format and re-install windows in future ?

Please help .


----------



## sama (Jun 1, 2014)

sama said:


> Lucky u...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got a mail from lenovo confirming the warranty from the Invoice date...my advice please don't purchase through sanpdeal, their support is pathetic...flipkart is still better...

- - - Updated - - -



hybridic said:


> So i got my i5 version yesterday .
> How to make a proper backup of the windows 8 and how will i be able to use it in future ?
> currently i have created a backup using a utility " Cyberlink One-Key Recovery " . Will this be useful to format and re-install windows in future ?
> 
> ...



even i want to know the same as already some space (approx 100 gb) is not accessible to us, which lenovo claims is reserved for recovery, then why do we have to create another backup file on the hardisk which will take another 20-30 gb space...


----------



## seamon (Jun 1, 2014)

sama said:


> even i want to know the same as already some space (approx 100 gb) is not accessible to us, which lenovo claims is reserved for recovery, then why do we have to create another backup file on the hardisk which will take another 20-30 gb space...



A fully formatted drive has 931GB capacity.


----------



## sama (Jun 5, 2014)

Lijo said:


> anyone who have bought from ws retail please reply asap. want to buy tomorrow. Thanks



straight 10% off on flipkart today...sold by WS retail...only for Rs. 64k, it cant get better...


----------



## hybridic (Jun 5, 2014)

when i purchased from flipkart  I recieved a Invoice of the dealer and it does not mention anything about flipkart .
So can i avail warranty and ADP from Lenovo by saying that i bought it locally from that store without letting them know about flipkart?


----------



## prometheus (Jun 6, 2014)

sama said:


> straight 10% off on flipkart today...sold by WS retail...only for Rs. 64k, it cant get better...



.................


----------



## praneetsah (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey guys, I just did a review of Lenovo Y510P i7 Model. Please check out the video here and let me know your views. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKLGKXPmIB4

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKLGKXPmIB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## seamon (Jun 7, 2014)

praneetsah said:


> Hey guys, I just did a review of Lenovo Y510P i7 Model. Please check out the video here and let me know your views. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKLGKXPmIB4
> 
> [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKLGKXPmIB4[/YOUTUBE]



Pretty messed up.

Y510p has no firewire slot. It's a Keningston lock. 
WTF Watch_Dogs on ultra on a single GT 755M.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Pretty messed up.
> 
> Y510p has no firewire slot. It's a Keningston lock.
> WTF Watch_Dogs on ultra on a single GT 755M.



It's Kensington...


----------



## seamon (Jun 7, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> It's Kensington...



but seriously... Watch_Dogs ultra.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> but seriously... Watch_Dogs ultra.



While I am here with a misfiring SLI!!! Lol!!! The irony!!!


----------



## seamon (Jun 7, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> While I am here with a misfiring SLI!!! Lol!!! The irony!!!



IDK my SLI is working pretty good.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyone tried watch dogs yet?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> IDK my SLI is working pretty good.



I'll just start tweaking the settings with nvidia inspector... That seems more of a fool-proof solution to me!!!


----------



## seamon (Jun 8, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I'll just start tweaking the settings with nvidia inspector... That seems more of a fool-proof solution to me!!!



Wolfenstein New Order can't be made to run in SLI even using Inspector.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> Wolfenstein New Order can't be made to run in SLI even using Inspector.



Well, let me see what I can do about this bad Watch Doggy!!!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 8, 2014)

Guys the Y510p i5 version contains a 750 or 755m?

Lenovo Store is giving September 2013 model with 750m

Should I buy it for 56000/-

Please tell fast!


----------



## dominoanty (Jun 9, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys the Y510p i5 version contains a 750 or 755m?
> 
> Lenovo Store is giving September 2013 model with 750m
> 
> ...



Where are you buying it from at that price? I do think the i5 version contains a 750 though. I'm planning to buy the same laptop.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 9, 2014)

Buying from lenovo exclusive store from Pune!
Just laptop!No freebies!

Plz tell 750 or 755m


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 9, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/09/mevateju.jpg


----------



## seamon (Jun 9, 2014)

Gt 750m and 755m  are the same cards. 755m is just a Lil oced which can be easily achieved. Hardly any difference in games.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2014)

But the answer to you question is yes it has got 755m.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 15, 2014)

Guys 755m I7 is retailing at 77k  20% discount through Std Charted bank!

Bringing effective price down to 62k

Do lennovo provide warranty from WS Retail?

Does any1 has alternative to avail this offer except Std Charted!

I don't have their card


----------



## $hadow (Jun 15, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys 755m I7 is retailing at 77k  20% discount through Std Charted bank!
> 
> Bringing effective price down to 62k
> 
> ...


No you can't.  And even though lenovo says so you will be facing trouble with with warranty issues if you purchase form fk.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 15, 2014)

$hadow said:


> No you can't.  And even though lenovo says so you will be facing trouble with with warranty issues if you purchase form fk.



But previous buyers didn't face any issues!
I don't know why people are so foolish!
They have sellers invoice and tell I have brought through flipkart!
Just tell them that I have buyed from this seller at this location!

Anyways I will do a bit research !


----------



## $hadow (Jun 15, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> But previous buyers didn't face any issues!
> I don't know why people are so foolish!
> They have sellers invoice and tell I have brought through flipkart!
> Just tell them that I have buyed from this seller at this location!
> ...


Believe me I didn't want to mess around with but a civil proceeding is already going on in this regard. So better be watchful


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 16, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Believe me I didn't want to mess around with but a civil proceeding is already going on in this regard. So better be watchful



Thanks for reply!
I guess I have to go to DoStore


----------



## sama (Jun 16, 2014)

I bought it from snapdeal and got full 1 year warranty...what lenovo intends to say is that if in case you buy from these sites & they ship you a product with lesser warranty lenovo won't help you, so you have to get in touch with the seller to get the warranty updated.

However in my case I had to contact lenovo & they easily updated the warranty to 1 year, I think because in their internal system my unit had 1 year warranty only & it was not showing it on their website...

I believe if you are getting it from WS Retail it will be fine...

PS: those 10% discounts will have upper limits...


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 16, 2014)

sama said:


> I bought it from snapdeal and got full 1 year warranty...what lenovo intends to say is that if in case you buy from these sites & they ship you a product with lesser warranty lenovo won't help you, so you have to get in touch with the seller to get the warranty updated.
> 
> However in my case I had to contact lenovo & they easily updated the warranty to 1 year, I think because in their internal system my unit had 1 year warranty only & it was not showing it on their website...
> 
> ...



Now it's 30%(20% on Std. Charted+ 10% Cashback)

Effective Price:54k
Shock


----------



## paw1 (Jun 16, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Now it's 30%(20% on Std. Charted+ 10% Cashback)
> 
> Effective Price:54k
> Shock



It doesn't seem like that is the case. Are you sure its 20% on Std Chartered? I think 10% off + 3500 cashback from Std charted is the maximum. So Around 69k - 3500(cashback) as final price.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 16, 2014)

paw1 said:


> It doesn't seem like that is the case. Are you sure its 20% on Std Chartered? I think 10% off + 3500 cashback from Std charted is the maximum. So Around 69k - 3500(cashback) as final price.



Called Lenovo they told that normally I get 10% on normal Credit/Debit or net banking purchase!
=70k approx

For Standard Charted Credit/Debit or Net banking users 
Net 20% off
=61.7k

Now these were words of Flipkart Technical sales team!

IDK about Cashback!


----------



## seamon (Jun 16, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Called Lenovo they told that normally I get 10% on normal Credit/Debit or net banking purchase!
> =70k approx
> 
> For Standard Charted Credit/Debit or Net banking users
> ...



What was the budget for you and your sis again?


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Jun 17, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Anyone tried watch dogs yet?



Yap , with mid settings
game running with no problem , just cpu almost crossing 90s :/


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 17, 2014)

amitbhatt89 said:


> Yap , with mid settings
> game running with no problem , just cpu almost crossing 90s :/



90s ?!!?!  thats not good ..
can u post the fps u got at med settings ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> What was the budget for you and your sis again?



₹125000/-

Now they are telling Y50 due this month!
This is becoming very confusing!


----------



## paw1 (Jun 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> What was the budget for you and your sis again?



Terms and Conditions for the Standard Chartered Card Offer: 
3. Maximum Cashback per Transaction: Rs. 3500. 

You should have asked them how 20% is possible since there is this clause in their terms and conditions.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 17, 2014)

paw1 said:


> Terms and Conditions for the Standard Chartered Card Offer:
> 3. Maximum Cashback per Transaction: Rs. 3500.
> 
> You should have asked them how 20% is possible since there is this clause in their terms and conditions.



Bank is telling only 3k not 3.5k!
Anyways I am staying away from it!
& don't want any issues!


----------



## nipun1188 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a Lenovo Y510p i5 processor. I am having issues with sometimes slow and sometimes fluctuating USB 3.0 transferring speed. I have updated the latest Intel drivers. Still having issues. USB 2.0 also showing same speed as USB 3.0. Transfer speed varies around 20 mb/sec pls help


----------



## nipun1188 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello Guys,
I have a lenovo y510p i5 version. I am facing slow USB 3.0 transferring speeds. The speed varies at 20 mb/sec. I have updated all intel drivers but still having issues. Can someone guide me if i have to remove certain drivers and reinstall them. Please guide me with the links too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sama (Jun 18, 2014)

anyone who has played Max Payne 3 & Far Cry 3 on non SLI 755m version, what settings u can play on...???


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 18, 2014)

hi guys , my friend needs help with his new y510p(i7,hdd+24gb ssd model,GT755M) with 8.1 preinstalled
he wants to install windows 7 but the gpt thing keeps coming in the way and doesnt let him even install win7
(tried a dual boot install with legacy boot enabled)
also he has fps drops when he unplugs it from the charger even though we changed his settings to maximise performance
any solutions?


----------



## seamon (Jun 18, 2014)

Gaming on battery in thee Y510p will always result in FPS drops. This is because battery is not powerful enough to power both the CPU and GPU at 100%


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Gaming on battery in thee Y510p will always result in FPS drops. This is because battery is not powerful enough to power both the CPU and GPU at 100%



hmm thats strange, so isnt there a solution at all?
im surprised because my friend also owns a g505s which doesnt have this issue
my friend is gonna kill me if i dont help him out(i recommended the y510p to him )


----------



## seamon (Jun 18, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> hmm thats strange, so isnt there a solution at all?
> im surprised because my friend also owns a g505s which doesnt have this issue
> my friend is gonna kill me if i dont help him out(i recommended the y510p to him )



Tell him to game on AC power. G505s doesn't have high end components.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Tell him to game on AC power. G505s doesn't have high end components.



ohh and how to install windows 7 on a gpt hdd (dual boot with 8.1)?


----------



## seamon (Jun 18, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ohh and how to install windows 7 on a gpt hdd (dual boot with 8.1)?



no idea, I haven't tried that.


----------



## nipun1188 (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone has an answer to my query number 1274 and 1275


----------



## udit247 (Jun 18, 2014)

nipun1188 said:


> Anyone has an answer to my query number 1274 and 1275



Update your PC's USB and chipset drivers:

1). Download Intel Chipset Software from here
2). Extract the setup using 7zip
3). Open Device Manager and manually update drivers of USB (under Universal Serial Bus controllers) and Chipset (under System devices)
4). Try to update other drivers as well by visiting their official websites.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> ohh and how to install windows 7 on a gpt hdd (dual boot with 8.1)?



Windows 8.1 with Update 1 is better than Windows 7, Tell your friend to learn Windows 8

In case your friend really want to have Windows 7 than he/she has to enable legacy support in BIOS and completely format your hard drive using Windows 7 DVD/Pendrive


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 19, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Update your PC's USB and chipset drivers:
> 
> 1). Download Intel Chipset Software from here
> 2). Extract the setup using 7zip
> ...



ohh okk so theres no performance difference between 7 and 8.1?like is it worth downgrading or staying on 8.1

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> no idea, I haven't tried that.



ohh ok thanks anyway!


----------



## seamon (Jun 19, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ohh okk so theres no performance difference between 7 and 8.1?like is it worth downgrading or staying on 8.1
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



imo stay on 8.1


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> imo stay on 8.1



ok thanks for your replies guys,any tips or custom drivers etc for y510p?or even any cool hidden features(other than ultra bay extensions)


----------



## seamon (Jun 19, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ok thanks for your replies guys,any tips or custom drivers etc for y510p?or even any cool hidden features(other than ultra bay extensions)



Update to latest Nvidia drivers.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> Update to latest Nvidia drivers.


Buggy??


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 19, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Buggy??



whats the most stable drivers?


----------



## seamon (Jun 19, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> whats the most stable drivers?



The latest one.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 19, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> whats the most stable drivers?



Prior to these update the drivers made my laptop go wakudokie. So I was curious about this version.


----------



## seamon (Jun 19, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Prior to these update the drivers made my laptop go wakudokie. So I was curious about this version.



If you are on SLI, always stay on latest drivers.

- - - Updated - - -

in the present or the future that is.


----------



## udit247 (Jun 20, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> whats the most stable drivers?



As Seamon said Latest WHQL certified drivers.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> If you are on SLI, always stay on latest drivers.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> in the present or the future that is.



I am going to get SLI soon.


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 22, 2014)

I have bought a lenovo y510p sigle gpu varient.but i want to sli it with another gt755m ultrabay.can anybody here tell where can get it here or import!??


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 22, 2014)

Honeydew said:


> I have bought a lenovo y510p sigle gpu varient.but i want to sli it with another gt755m ultrabay.can anybody here tell where can get it here or import!??



u have to import it . also you will need a 170W ac adapter .


----------



## sdk (Jun 26, 2014)

Need your help,
Have just bought Y510P i5 variant, and have updated win 8,
And as far as i have evaluated it:
1. It doesn't seem to be i5 fast. VLC stammers while running a dual audio BRRip. 
2. Windows experience index 5.5
3. Pls suggest some softwares to evaluate its performance and evaluate have it been used earlier
4. pls suggest any additional driver updates i should be doing

Pls help me guys, is there something wrong with the system or am I being to skeptical


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

sdk said:


> Need your help,
> Have just bought Y510P i5 variant, and have updated win 8,
> And as far as i have evaluated it:
> 1. It doesn't seem to be i5 fast. VLC stammers while running a dual audio BRRip.
> ...



1. HDD Lag. Close all programs or upgrade to SSD.
2.Lowest is processor? :O HDD should be at 5.9.(Mine is 7.7 BTW  )
3.PC Mark 7/8.
4.Latest Nvidia drivers.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 27, 2014)

Following are some queries for Y510P:

How's the after sales support of Lenovo?

Do they repair the faulty parts or do they replace the parts like DELL?

If parts are repaired, how much time is taken by Lenovo for same?

How's the quality/stability of repaired parts?

Do they offer accidental damage protection in extended warranty?


----------



## paw1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Guys,

Does this seller seem reliable? y510p i7 for 65k


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone know how to enable two finger tap - right click ? After updating win version and touchpad version this went missing. I saw a reg edit to solve this problem but i forgot address. The Lenovo laptops have different touchpad settings than other OEM it seems.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Anyone know how to enable two finger tap - right click ? After updating win version and touchpad version this went missing. I saw a reg edit to solve this problem but i forgot address. The Lenovo laptops have different touchpad settings than other OEM it seems.


Go to Mouse settings for this. Then search synaptic touch pad settings and there you will find 4 different fingers gestures see how many of those you want.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Go to Mouse settings for this. Then search synaptic touch pad settings and there you will find 4 different fingers gestures see how many of those you want.



It's already enabled. It's a bug in 8.1 + synaptics touchpad


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> It's already enabled. It's a bug in 8.1 + synaptics touchpad



No idea regarding that I am still on 8 and no plan to upgrade any time soon.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jun 28, 2014)

Even I can confirm that
2 finger right click is not working on Y510p.
Lenovo is also not updating drivers for Y510p. All the drivers are of 2013.


----------



## seamon (Jun 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> No idea regarding that I am still on 8 and no plan to upgrade any time soon.



Don't upgrade. Win 8.1 has SLI issues.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 29, 2014)

After digging various sites, found the solution and its working now



priyankgupta said:


> Even I can confirm that
> 2 finger right click is not working on Y510p.
> Lenovo is also not updating drivers for Y510p. All the drivers are of 2013.



Do the following:
1. To re-enable two finger tap, press Windows key + R, enter "regedit" then press enter, and on the left pane browse to the following locations:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Synaptics\SynTP\TouchPadPS2
OR 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Synaptics\SynTP\TouchPadSMB2c
(the first location didn't work for me, but the second location did)

2. In the right pane, double click on 2FingerTapAction and change the value to a "2" (Hexadecimal) forright click, or a "4" (Hexadecimal) for middle click. 

3. Double click on 2FingerTapPluginID and clear any value it may have.

4. In the right pane, find the MultiFingerTapFlags key and change it from a 2 to a 3.

4. Additionally, if you want to enable three finger tap for middle click, double click on 3FingerTapAction and change the value to a "4", also clear any value for 3FingerTapPluginID and set 3FingerTapPluginActionID to "0".

5. Restart your PC and you can see the changes well enough.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot buddy
I had to do only steps 1 and 2 and the 2 finger right click is working perfectly well. 

Hey, where did that "Like" button go?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Don't upgrade. Win 8.1 has SLI issues.


Will directly jump to windows 9.


----------



## seamon (Jun 29, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Will directly jump to windows 9.



You should order SLI card fast otherwise they'll disappear just as GT 650m cards have disappeared.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Don't upgrade. Win 8.1 has SLI issues.



What issues???


----------



## seamon (Jun 29, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> What issues???



You have to flash vBios to card for SLI to work I think. You can't overclock above 135Mhz limit.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> You have to flash vBios to card for SLI to work I think. You can't overclock above 135Mhz limit.



I am on 8.1 and SLI is working fine...  Forgot if I flashed the vBios or something when I upgraded!!! Lol!!! 

Don't know about the overclocking... Haven't faced any issue except that Watch_Dogs one but it was nothing good old Nvidia Inspector couldn't fix!!!


----------



## seamon (Jun 29, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I am on 8.1 and SLI is working fine...  Forgot if I flashed the vBios or something when I upgraded!!! Lol!!!
> 
> Don't know about the overclocking... Haven't faced any issue except that Watch_Dogs one but it was nothing good old Nvidia Inspector couldn't fix!!!



I seriously don't give a damn about OSes as long as they run my fav programs.


----------



## udit247 (Jun 29, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Even I can confirm that
> 2 finger right click is not working on Y510p.
> Lenovo is also not updating drivers for Y510p. All the drivers are of 2013.



Since the hardware of Y50 and Y500/Y510p is almost same you can use drivers of Y50 in Y500/Y510p and these are recently updated.
Tried and tested!


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> You should order SLI card fast otherwise they'll disappear just as GT 650m cards have disappeared.



yeah I will order in a week or so.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jun 29, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Since the hardware of Y50 and Y500/Y510p is almost same you can use drivers of Y50 in Y500/Y510p and these are recently updated.
> Tried and tested!



Thanks for that!
Which all drivers did you update? And did you see any noticeable performance improvements?


----------



## seamon (Jun 29, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Thanks for that!
> Which all drivers did you update? And did you see any noticeable performance improvements?



Try Nvidia 340.43 BETA drivers from official Nvidia site for performance improvement.


----------



## knocknock (Jun 29, 2014)

hi guys
anyone use a vacuum cleaner? something like a mini usb vacuum cleaner?
are these things usable/durable? do they really work?
my y510p is very dusty around the touchpad and in the keyboard cavities. i am thinking of getting one off tradus or amazon.


----------



## udit247 (Jul 1, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Thanks for that!
> Which all drivers did you update? And did you see any noticeable performance improvements?



Link: Laptops and netbooks :: Lenovo Y Series laptops :: Y50 70 Notebook Lenovo - Lenovo (IN)

You can update Bluetooth, Webcam, Intel Chipset, Intel Management Engine, Intel Rapid Storage, Touchpad and WLAN drivers.
For Nvidia GPU, Intel GPU and Realtek HD Audio visit their official websites to get the latest drivers.
You can manually update all your drivers using the Device Manager by pointing it to your downloaded and extracted drivers location.
Regarding performance, you will notice slight performance improvement especially on freshly installed OS.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jul 1, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Link: Laptops and netbooks :: Lenovo Y Series laptops :: Y50 70 Notebook Lenovo - Lenovo (IN)
> 
> You can update Bluetooth, Webcam, Intel Chipset, Intel Management Engine, Intel Rapid Storage, Touchpad and WLAN drivers.
> For Nvidia GPU, Intel GPU and Realtek HD Audio visit their official websites to get the latest drivers.
> ...



Well, none of the drivers seemed to work for me
Every time I ran an installation, it would extract some files and an error would pop-up, saying "no appropriate driver to be installed" or "this utility cannot be installed on this machine"

How did you manage to install these files?


----------



## udit247 (Jul 1, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Well, none of the drivers seemed to work for me
> Every time I ran an installation, it would extract some files and an error would pop-up, saying "no appropriate driver to be installed" or "this utility cannot be installed on this machine"
> 
> How did you manage to install these files?



Auto installation is locked for Y50 and that is why i have said you have to install these manually.
To install manually:
1). Run the setup but don't select installation and get the extracted folders & files
2). Create one folder and put all the extracted driver folders & files in it
3). Go to Device Manager>Expand Device>Select Device>Write Click>Select "Update Driver Software">Select "Browse my computer for driver software">Select the folder mentioned in Step 2.
4). Repeat step 3 to update all the required device drivers.


----------



## hybridic (Jul 3, 2014)

*I have posted a performance review of the Ideapad y510p i5 version . Please dont ask questions as i am not an active member . 
*

Here - *www.digit.in/forum/reviews/185270-review-lenovo-ideapad-y510p-i5-4200m-gt-755m.html


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 3, 2014)

hybridic said:


> *I have posted a performance review of the Ideapad y510p i5 version . Please dont ask questions as i am not an active member .
> *
> 
> Here - *www.digit.in/forum/reviews/185270-review-lenovo-ideapad-y510p-i5-4200m-gt-755m.html



First seemed like a copy paste!

I was wrong !Nice mini-review !

Thanks


----------



## Honeydew (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey gaus i have bought the lenovo y510p i7 one.and i want to sli now.i know that ultrabay Gpu is not available in india.so can anyone tell me how to import one?and how much it will cost??


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 10, 2014)

I will get my lenovo y510p next week and I plan to replace the ODD right away with a ssd .. probably Samsung evo 120 gb
so please suggest me compatible caddy..


----------



## seamon (Jul 10, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> I will get my lenovo y510p next week and I plan to replace the ODD right away with a ssd .. probably Samsung evo 120 gb
> so please suggest me compatible caddy..



Replacing ODD with 2nd GPU is a much better option imo.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> Replacing ODD with 2nd GPU is a much better option imo.



it is definitely a better option .
bt  unfortunately an option not available in India or at only a heavy price. 
so I am gonna get a ssd for now and pray they officially release the ultrabay GPU here. 
For the caddy there seem to two options available one at 9.5mm and one at 12mm. tell me wat to choose

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone ?


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> it is definitely a better option .
> bt  unfortunately an option not available in India or at only a heavy price.
> so I am gonna get a ssd for now and pray they officially release the ultrabay GPU here.
> For the caddy there seem to two options available one at 9.5mm and one at 12mm. tell me wat to choose
> ...



This one?
2nd SATA HDD SSD Hard Drive Caddy Adapter for Lenovo Y410 Y510P Y510PT Z500 Z400 | eBay


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> This one?
> 2nd SATA HDD SSD Hard Drive Caddy Adapter for Lenovo Y410 Y510P Y510PT Z500 Z400 | eBay



Thanks bt can that product be shipped to India ?
or Can this fit ?
Caddy 2nd HDD HARD DRIVE / SSD 9.5 mm SATA SATA HP DELL ACER Sony ASUS LENOVO | eBay Mobile


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Thanks bt can that product be shipped to India ?
> or Can this fit ?
> Caddy 2nd HDD HARD DRIVE / SSD 9.5 mm SATA SATA HP DELL ACER Sony ASUS LENOVO | eBay Mobile



I think seller has Intl. shipping and no idea.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think seller has Intl. shipping and no idea.



Ok.
Both of them look similar in dimensions.. so I am going to buy the one sold in India. (can't wait for int. shipping )
Also I am gng to buy a Samsung evo 120gb ssd. to put in it.
Can I move the OS to the ssd to without damaging the OKR ?


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Ok.
> Both of them look similar in dimensions.. so I am going to buy the one sold in India. (can't wait for int. shipping )
> Also I am gng to buy a Samsung evo 120gb ssd. to put in it.
> Can I move the OS to the ssd to without damaging the OKR ?



First check if the laptop has a msata or M.2 slot. 120 GB Internal space is too damn less.
It should have a M.2 slot because the laptop comes with a caching SSD.


----------



## sdk (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello Guys,
Wanted to ask what are the normal temparatures for y510p,
I am getting about 55 and 58 degrees for the 2 cores with room temperature around 28 degrees and utorrent being the only active application.
I have bought it recently only and I am using Real Temp GT tool for tempratures.
Please advise should I continue to be worried?????


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

sdk said:


> Hello Guys,
> Wanted to ask what are the normal temparatures for y510p,
> I am getting about 55 and 58 degrees for the 2 cores with room temperature around 28 degrees and utorrent being the only active application.
> I have bought it recently only and I am using Real Temp GT tool for tempratures.
> Please advise should I continue to be worried?????



Laptop is safe till 85 degrees Celsius.


----------



## sdk (Jul 11, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]: thanks for replying,
and should I consider it ok for the temperatures shooting upto 60 degrees, without any games being played,
Is there something I can do besides buying a laptop cooler?
Temps used to be around 45-55 range before I updates to win 8.1


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> First check if the laptop has a msata or M.2 slot. 120 GB Internal space is too damn less.
> It should have a M.2 slot because the laptop comes with a caching SSD.



I am not going to use the ssd only.. I will be using it along side my HDD. So the ssd will be in ultrabay. 
120gb is enough for OS plus some programs I think.. 
I don't understand your point about the slot. cause I will be fitting it in ultrabay wer the ODD previously was.  so I only need a Sata slot right ?


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> I am not going to use the ssd only.. I will be using it along side my HDD. So the ssd will be in ultrabay.
> 120gb is enough for OS plus some programs I think..
> I don't understand your point about the slot. cause I will be fitting it in ultrabay wer the ODD previously was.  so I only need a Sata slot right ?



Oh sorry I confused it with Y50.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Oh sorry I confused it with Y50.



oh. 
Again -> Anyway to move the OS to the ssd and still use the OKR ?

- - - Updated - - -

And do I have to replace the ssd with the primary hard disk or. can I keep it in the ultrabay itself ?


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> oh.
> Again -> Anyway to move the OS to the ssd and still use the OKR ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Your choice entirely.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Your choice entirely.



And about moving the Os to the ssd without affecting the one key recovery ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2014)

can someone download hwmonitor and tell me the designed battery capacity.


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> can someone download hwmonitor and tell me the designed battery capacity.



Should be 72 Wh.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Should be 72 Wh.



shows me 52840 mWh.


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> shows me 52840 mWh.



Hm....you may have got cheated. Take out the battery and check out what it's rating sticker says.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Hm....you may have got cheated. Take out the battery and check out what it's rating sticker says.



it says 62 Wh, there is some issue with the battery i think.


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> it says 62 Wh, there is some issue with the battery i think.



My Y500's battery says 72Wh. It's highly unlikely that Y510p should ship with a 62Wh battery. Let others confirm.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> My Y500's battery says 72Wh. It's highly unlikely that Y510p should ship with a 62Wh battery. Let others confirm.



there is battery trouble only.
y510p Battery Life: How is it?
510p has 62wh and 500, 72wh.


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> there is battery trouble only.
> y510p Battery Life: How is it?
> 510p has 62wh and 500, 72wh.



Ah. They reduced battery rating and added Optimus.
Update BIOS.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> there is battery trouble only.
> y510p Battery Life: How is it?
> 510p has 62wh and 500, 72wh.


This is a bad move from Lenovo... Why try to fix something that ain't broke...

Optimus is the only saving grace in this scenario...


----------



## geek_rocker (Jul 13, 2014)

So the cheaper version of the y510p ain't available any more? Just when I had decided to take the plunge too. -_-


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 13, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> So the cheaper version of the y510p ain't available any more? Just when I had decided to take the plunge too. -_-



You mean the i5 version, right???

It's there:

Lenovo Ideapad Y510P (59-389687) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.61490 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Y510P (59-389687) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Dusk Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## geek_rocker (Jul 13, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> You mean the i5 version, right???
> 
> It's there:
> 
> Lenovo Ideapad Y510P (59-389687) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.61490 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Y510P (59-389687) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Dusk Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com



There was one costing 56k on The Do Store. Guess I should just wait for the MSI stuff or the Y50.


----------



## sarthak96 (Jul 13, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the i5 version is worth buying from flipkart? Price has increased and i guess it has reached eol, no listing in dostore


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 13, 2014)

After a looooooong wait got the lappy in my hands..
Taking it to home from chennai... 
This is the heaviest laptop I have ever carried. And to make matters worse I am carrying it in a hand bag (sort of)..


----------



## sdk (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello again guys,
I have just experienced something with this lappy and want you to advise and confirm,
while charging I experienced today that there is a slight current in the mashes at the bottom( there are 2 of them btw, one above battery and a small one at the mid bottom) of the laptop,
I checked the same with the tester and yes it lit up!
Now is this normal?

Is there something abnormal with this product?
When it is not charging there is no current


----------



## seamon (Jul 14, 2014)

sdk said:


> Hello again guys,
> I have just experienced something with this lappy and want you to advise and confirm,
> while charging I experienced today that there is a slight current in the mashes at the bottom( there are 2 of them btw, one above battery and a small one at the mid bottom) of the laptop,
> I checked the same with the tester and yes it lit up!
> ...



Is your plug earthed properly?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 14, 2014)

sdk said:


> Hello again guys,
> I have just experienced something with this lappy and want you to advise and confirm,
> while charging I experienced today that there is a slight current in the mashes at the bottom( there are 2 of them btw, one above battery and a small one at the mid bottom) of the laptop,
> I checked the same with the tester and yes it lit up!
> ...


Check the earthing hole of your plug with the tester... Check the topmost hole!!!


----------



## sarthak96 (Jul 15, 2014)

Has anyone got the i5 version online? If so is warranty a problem? Its not available locally anymore


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 15, 2014)

Get from do store!
No problem


----------



## sdk (Jul 15, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]: Sorry for the late reply and thank you for pointing out the root cause.
It seems there is some problem with the earthing.
Though its on my priority list to get the wiring in my house checked by the electrician, will it have any adverse effect on machine if I continue using it in such condition (coz getting connections fixed in a rented apartment may get clumsy at times )


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> Has anyone got the i5 version online? If so is warranty a problem? Its not available locally anymore



No problems with flipkart, it successfully registered for warranty.


----------



## sdk (Jul 15, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> Has anyone got the i5 version online? If so is warranty a problem? Its not available locally anymore



No problem if you buy it from WS Retail, have just bought mine from them


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2014)

sdk said:


> No problem if you buy it from WS Retail, have just bought mine from them



actually i bought from some other seller!


----------



## sdk (Jul 15, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> actually i bought from some other seller!


And you got 1 +2 years extended warranty?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2014)

sdk said:


> And you got 1 +2 years extended warranty?



no, i didn't get 2 yr extended warranty, but that is a different topic altogether. i knew that seller was not offering, but due to being out of stock with wsretail and do store, and i deciding i could not wait, i ordered. has 1 year warranty but i will extend it later myself.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 15, 2014)

Guys I found out my lap has an Elan touch pad . Didn't face any issues except that it was bit wobbly..
and how can I check or register for the warranty ?


----------



## Thor (Jul 15, 2014)

just wanted to update the folks here...
The y510p which I bought in April did have the Warranty extended to 1 + 2 years. Though i didn't get any mail/post with documents, the lenovo support site acknowledges it when i type in the S/N.
So good enough for me.


----------



## sdk (Jul 15, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Guys I found out my lap has an Elan touch pad . Didn't face any issues except that it was bit wobbly..
> and how can I check or register for the warranty ?



Check in Lenovo Solution Center that comes pre installed or access their website and check with your S/N

- - - Updated - - -



Thor said:


> just wanted to update the folks here...
> The y510p which I bought in April did have the Warranty extended to 1 + 2 years. Though i didn't get any mail/post with documents, the lenovo support site acknowledges it when i type in the S/N.
> So good enough for me.



Same here, though I did receive a mail confirming that my product is eligible for the same


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Guys I found out my lap has an Elan touch pad . Didn't face any issues except that it was bit wobbly..
> and how can I check or register for the warranty ?



Lenovo Support - Check Warranty Status (IN)


----------



## nipun1188 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have purchased from snapdeal and have got warranty. Didnt worry about seller. Actually I later knew that lenovo has stopped issuing warranty to online retailers. Luckily I got warranty. To add cherry to the topping I even got Accidental warranty free for a year under their promotion


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 17, 2014)

I got my lap with win 8.1. Its really iritating to work with .And am hoping to install the much talked about update that was released a few months that brought in several features.. bt  wen I checked for updates I found the largest update was for 100MB something..
Have  I missed my chance to get the update ?


----------



## geek_rocker (Jul 20, 2014)

So guys, I did manage to find myself an i5 y510p. It was one of the last ones available and I got it for 60k. Good Deal?

- - - Updated - - -

Also, the laptop takes somewhat of a long time to charge. 
 IS that how the charger looks? The power ratings for output are 19.5 V- 6.15A. I have a suspicion that I accidentally swapped the charger or something. Pls help dudes


----------



## seamon (Jul 20, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> So guys, I did manage to find myself an i5 y510p. It was one of the last ones available and I got it for 60k. Good Deal?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also, the laptop takes somewhat of a long time to charge. View attachment 14582 IS that how the charger looks? The power ratings for output are 19.5 V- 6.15A. I have a suspicion that I accidentally swapped the charger or something. Pls help dudes



Charger is correct.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 20, 2014)

My laptop does not charge above 60%.. I assume lenovo energy management is the culprit.   is it gng to cause any problems in the future ?


----------



## seamon (Jul 20, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> My laptop does not charge above 60%.. I assume lenovo energy management is the culprit.   is it gng to cause any problems in the future ?



You can make it charge to 100% by clicking Energy Management and in the second column changing Optimized Battery Health to Max battery life.
If you are using it as a desktop replacement then use the Optimized Battery Health setting otherwise change to max battery life if you use it in the go.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> You can make it charge to 100% by clicking Energy Management and in the second column changing Optimized Battery Health to Max battery life.
> If you are using it as a desktop replacement then use the Optimized Battery Health setting otherwise change to max battery life if you use it in the go.



Thanks for clearing that up .


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> You can make it charge to 100% by clicking Energy Management and in the second column changing Optimized Battery Health to Max battery life.
> If you are using it as a desktop replacement then use the Optimized Battery Health setting otherwise change to max battery life if you use it in the go.



What does Hard Disk Drive Power Saver does ?? I see no difference when they are ON/OFF


----------



## seamon (Jul 20, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> What does Hard Disk Drive Power Saver does ?? I see no difference when they are ON/OFF



Did you check battery life with ON and OFF?


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> Did you check battery life with ON and OFF?



Nope, Im using it mainly as a desktop replacement. Can I turn off that safely and gain more performance in HDD ?


----------



## sarthak96 (Jul 21, 2014)

Got the i7 ver from local store. All those who undervolted the cpu, whats the max negative offset which you could achieve?


----------



## prometheus (Jul 22, 2014)

though a forumer had confirmed..but can anyone confirm it one more time about the presence of the SSD m2.NGFF slot on the version available from WSRetail and/or #FK ?


----------



## seamon (Jul 22, 2014)

prometheus said:


> though a forumer had confirmed..but can anyone confirm it one more time about the presence of the SSD m2.NGFF slot on the version available from WSRetail and/or #FK ?



M.2 NGFF cards are barely available in USA let alone India. OnlySSD sells PCIE M.2 NGFF cards which are too long to fit inside laptops.
I read somewhere that Y510ps without the caching SSDs have a M.2 slot but it not soldered to the mobo to save cost rendering it practically useless.


----------



## NETBOY (Jul 23, 2014)

I own a Y510p and would like to buy a IPS LED monitor.
I have shortlisted AOC i 2369VM.

Any other suggestion please??


----------



## prometheus (Jul 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> M.2 NGFF cards are barely available in USA let alone India. OnlySSD sells PCIE M.2 NGFF cards which are too long to fit inside laptops.
> I read somewhere that Y510ps without the caching SSDs have a M.2 slot but it not soldered to the mobo to save cost rendering it practically useless.



for $132'ish (dnt remember exactly; heard somewhere in a vid off youtube) you can get a 128GB ngff 

oh and I saw the pic of an indian owner posting his ngff slot's pic (2x) many posts back..


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 24, 2014)

i bought the laptop hdd caddy from ebay for rs.750
Universal 9.5mm Laptop Optical Bay Hard Disk SATA to SATA HDD Caddy
It fit my WD 320 gb hard disk well . I took the face plate out of my ODD put it on the caddy and it fit.
Going to replace the hdd with a Samsung evo 120gb ssd next week.
And i have also ordered  DigiFlip GM001 Gaming USB 2.0 Optical Mouse cause i find it very difficult to click the left mouse button on y510p.
Btw My model with core i7, glossy wedge screen full hd, 24gb ssd cache cost me Rs.58000. I bought it from US through my brother.


----------



## seamon (Jul 27, 2014)

M.2 NGFF SSDs are now available in India.
You can get from onlyssd.com. Here's the link:

Plextor M6G 128GB mSATA SSD (PX-128M6G-2242)

Even though it says msata, it's actually M.2 NGFF. You can see the connectors which proves it's M.2. A quick google search will yield that Plextor M6G is the M.2 lineup.

Caution: It is advised to check whether or not Y510p has a M.2 connector and whether or not it is soldered to the mobo. I refuse to take responsibility for for irresponsible purchases done without researching.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> M.2 NGFF SSDs are now available in India.
> You can get from onlyssd.com. Here's the link:
> 
> Plextor M6G 128GB mSATA SSD (PX-128M6G-2242)
> ...



nice find

oh and I managed to squeeze good FPS (multiplayer*) while maintaining the temps in ArmA3:

very high/ultra gfx settings @30FPS with occasional drops to 25FPS(in MP mode its the server crapping out ..so nothing can be done here) for ArmA3 in Multiplayer mode maintaining an avg of 75*C with occasional highs of 81*C in the beginning and lows of ~62*C..so in short highest I get is in the med. 70's and lowest as lower 60's


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 30, 2014)

guys, i have a couple of doubts : 

1. The Touchpad reacts erratically sometimes. Is there any way to solve this ? I checked the settings & it has a ELAN pad :/

2. I got it shipped with Win8. I checked it for updates &" found 85 Important updates  & 3 optional updates" yet to be downloaded + win 8.1 update ( 3.6 gb ).
Previously, when i had vista, The updates slowed down my PC & i had to use system restore. Is it the same case here ? or is it safe to install the windows update & the 8.1 update ?

3. what is the use of Nvidia GeForce Experience software ?? Its popping up a reminder to update to 2.1.1.  The Current Geforce Driver version is 311.54.


4. Any good/cheap Laptop coolers suggestions ? 

5. I'll be Uninstalling the pre-installed Mcafee after its trial period..Is Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2014 good ?? ( Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2014 1 PC 3 Year - Buy Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2014 1 PC 3 Year Online at Best Prices in India - Kaspersky | Flipkart.com )

Deleted loads of Setups/songs/wallpapers copied by the retailer for my use( Kundli Pro, really #$&& ???  )..HDD seems a bit on the slower side.( maybe as it has a 5400rpm one )..
As a Former Windows Vista User, windows8 UI was a big change for me...Navigating through windows 8 with the erratic mousepad is insane ..


----------



## seamon (Jul 30, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> guys, i have a couple of doubts :
> 
> 1. The Touchpad reacts erratically sometimes. Is there any way to solve this ? I checked the settings & it has a ELAN pad :/
> 
> ...



1.Bad luck. Try installing latest drivers.
2.This is not Vista. Feel free to update.
3.Update Nvidia drivers. GeForce experience optimizes games. Just a gimmicky thing.
4.Cooler Master Notepal U3.
5.I had kicked the trash Mcafee the very first day and installed KIS.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> 5.I had kicked the trash Mcafee the very first day and installed KIS.



Did you completely un install McAfee? In my system, there's still one McAfee service running. I can't remove it no matter what.!!


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 1, 2014)

ok..so i've installed some basic softwares.

1. Media Player - VLC
2. recovery -recuva
3. optimization - CCleaner
4. Torrent - Utorrent
5. Browser - Chrome
6. Downloader - IDM
7. CPU/GPU temp. Checks : HWMonitor 


Any other basic apps i am missing ??

I had a couple of n00b doubts : 

1. in HWMonitor , i noticed Core#0, Core#1 & Package temps. Can anyone please these explain to me ? & what are the expected temp. During IDLE( eg : torrent download ), NORMAL ( browsing, watching movies ) & GAMING Mode ?? at what temp. should i be alarmed ? ( Guessing 90+ )


2. Much more n00b question...  



Spoiler



is there any difference in terms of features in the following choice ?
  a. Buying a 3 Year kaspersky 2014 antivirus license.?
  B. Buying a separate license each year for KIS 2014, 2015 & 2016 ??


----------



## seamon (Aug 1, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> ok..so i've installed some basic softwares.
> 
> 1. Media Player - VLC
> 2. recovery -recuva
> ...



1. Should get alarmed at 90+. Even 95 is fine for a short while(1-2 hrs).
2.a.3 year? I think its 3 users in which case the license will expire 1 year after the first one was activated.
b.Yes.


----------



## nipun1188 (Aug 7, 2014)

Is every1 able to get around 100mb/sec constant speed via usb 3.0 on y510p i5 version.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 7, 2014)

I get around 70 -75 mb/sec


----------



## YaasshDh (Aug 7, 2014)

Has anyone here been able to add an SSD in the M2 slot or replaced the HDD with an SSD for the 59-390016 model? Or has anyone opened up the back and verified if the laptop has a M2 slot? Please help

Talking about this model
Lenovo Ideapad Y510 (59-390016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.76109 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Y510 (59-390016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## geek_rocker (Aug 10, 2014)

Question about the Onekey recovery: I heard it won't work if you partition the drive? I always used to clean install windows and make different partitions data and OS for my earlier computers but it I won't be doing that with this. What are you guys doing on your machines?


----------



## priyankgupta (Aug 10, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> Question about the Onekey recovery: I heard it won't work if you partition the drive? I always used to clean install windows and make different partitions data and OS for my earlier computers but it I won't be doing that with this. What are you guys doing on your machines?



The salesman told me that OneKey Recovery wouldn't work if I partition the drive.
I am using the original partitions (that is, C drive and D drive).
If you really wish to create partitions, it would be a better idea to create a recovery disk on a flash drive or DVDs.


----------



## intruder16 (Aug 10, 2014)

YaasshDh said:


> Has anyone here been able to add an SSD in the M2 slot or replaced the HDD with an SSD for the 59-390016 model? Or has anyone opened up the back and verified if the laptop has a M2 slot? Please help
> 
> Talking about this model
> Lenovo Ideapad Y510 (59-390016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.76109 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Y510 (59-390016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com



Don't know if SSD will work or not (didn't tried it myself) but good news is 59-390016 model does have a slot. I have posted pics couple of pages back. Here it is.

P.S. The pic quality is not great...thats cz i installed a custom android ROM on my device which f***ed up my camera.



geek_rocker said:


> Question about the Onekey recovery: I heard it won't work if you partition the drive? I always used to clean install windows and make different partitions data and OS for my earlier computers but it I won't be doing that with this. What are you guys doing on your machines?



Your'e right OKR won't work if you re-partition. But acc to the procedure on this link it should work.
My advice, forget OKR. Download Macrium Reflect. Its much better. Using it for months.


----------



## seamon (Aug 10, 2014)

^My OKR is fked up for months now and I don't give a damn. Never have I felt the necessity to use it once.

- - - Updated - - -

Also link to M.2 NGFF SSD:
Plextor M6G 128GB mSATA SSD (PX-128M6G-2242)


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> ^My OKR is fked up for months now and I don't give a damn. Never have I felt the necessity to use it once.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


wat ?!!! 
i didnot know abt it till today ..
 so  i have  to create a recovery disc now  ?


----------



## DukeSan27 (Aug 10, 2014)

intruder16 said:


> Don't know if SSD will work or not (didn't tried it myself) but good news is 59-390016 model does have a slot. I have posted pics couple of pages back. Here it is.
> 
> P.S. The pic quality is not great...thats cz i installed a custom android ROM on my device which f***ed up my camera.
> 
> ...



Mine also has a slot and I am using 128GB drive as boot drive in it (Amazon.com: MyDigitalSSD SC2 Super Cache 2 42mm SATA III 6G M.2 NGFF M2 SSD Solid State Drive (128GB): Computers & Accessories).


----------



## intruder16 (Aug 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> ^My OKR is fked up for months now and I don't give a damn. Never have I felt the necessity to use it once.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I really don't like OKR. You can try Macrium Reflect.



DukeSan27 said:


> Mine also has a slot and I am using 128GB drive as boot drive in it (Amazon.com: MyDigitalSSD SC2 Super Cache 2 42mm SATA III 6G M.2 NGFF M2 SSD Solid State Drive (128GB): Computers & Accessories).



Thats good to hear! Damn! But are you 100% sure that's the one you used? And your Y510p's model no.? And one more : how much did it cost you? Cz there's more good news if that's true.

This is what i am waiting for MyDigitalSSD Announces World’s First 256GB SATA M.2 2242 SSD - Computex 2014 Update. 

Another one from Transcend : Transcend Announces MTS Series of M.2 SSDs — Up To 512GB Capacity


----------



## seamon (Aug 11, 2014)

intruder16 said:


> I really don't like OKR. You can try Macrium Reflect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't trust Transcend for SSDs. They usually have very poor reliability.
Plextor, Intel, Samsung and Crucial are the best brands for SSDs.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 11, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> Question about the Onekey recovery: I heard it won't work if you partition the drive? I always used to clean install windows and make different partitions data and OS for my earlier computers but it I won't be doing that with this. What are you guys doing on your machines?





priyankgupta said:


> The salesman told me that OneKey Recovery wouldn't work if I partition the drive.
> I am using the original partitions (that is, C drive and D drive).
> If you really wish to create partitions, it would be a better idea to create a recovery disk on a flash drive or DVDs.





seamon said:


> ^My OKR is fked up for months now and I don't give a damn. Never have I felt the necessity to use it once.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





haribalachander said:


> wat ?!!!
> i didnot know abt it till today ..
> so  i have  to create a recovery disc now  ?





seamon said:


> I wouldn't trust Transcend for SSDs. They usually have very poor reliability.
> Plextor, Intel, Samsung and Crucial are the best brands for SSDs.



follow this:
Disk Partitioning Stock Y510P Setup - Easy Way - Lenovo Community

guess who wrote it

i've been through all this(posts from ppl all over abt crappin out their OKR)...done that..yada yada
oh n the OKR will work from a cold start too; I've restored my hdd using that after paritioning; so works %

hmm..transcend they went from one of the best to worst..
try toshiba/samsung

--

bsy with offc etc
review's later fellas

Y50 machine temps (avg temps across cpu/board/gpu..) for now:

arma 3 (set to very high/high; 4x FSAA; vsync on(for limiting upto 60fps; helps in reducing gpu load..temps; better to force it from nvidia ctrl panel; I did it from within arma 3 settings))

max: ~74 *C (is a temp spike; common for temp sensor to pick up rise in temps? :s)
avg: ~62-65 (this is the real thing..avg temps  )
min: ~45-50 (after 10-20 mins of cold machine start?)

FPS:

avg: ~40 & drops to 30 in cases of huge explosion/building areas
avg: (with radeon pro(for sweetFX)+mods: blastcore, JSRS): ~37'ish & drops to 27 in cases of huge explosion/building areas

btw lenovo did a cool thing on their part to use some good materials on the bottom as well top keybd's side of the y50(even on the y510p) that they help in shielding the inside temps...user won't even know if there's something burning inside ..ofc apart from solid build quality


----------



## seamon (Aug 11, 2014)

prometheus said:


> follow this:
> Disk Partitioning Stock Y510P Setup - Easy Way - Lenovo Community
> 
> guess who wrote it
> ...



Samsung M.2 drives are not out yet. Plextor is your best bet yet imo.


----------



## DukeSan27 (Aug 11, 2014)

intruder16 said:


> I really don't like OKR. You can try Macrium Reflect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that's exactly what I am using since I bought it from this link from Amazon. It was $99 then, plus shiiping/taxes via Borderlinx.

Model is 59390016 bought from Reliance.

I am waiting for the 256GB too.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> Samsung M.2 drives are not out yet. Plextor is your best bet yet imo.



plextor is good too but I wonder abt their after sales in India


----------



## seamon (Aug 11, 2014)

prometheus said:


> plextor is good too but I wonder abt their after sales in India



You'll get awesome After sales if you buy from onlyssd.com
For my Plextor M5M 128 gb, onlyssd guys told me that they'll replace my drive if it is physically undamaged and not working within the 3 years warranty time. I just have to send my drive to them if I ever get over my PE cycles(not gonna happen in 10 years) or if I damage it due to high temps or anything else for that matter.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> You'll get awesome After sales if you buy from onlyssd.com
> For my Plextor M5M 128 gb, onlyssd guys told me that they'll replace my drive if it is physically undamaged and not working within the 3 years warranty time. I just have to send my drive to them if I ever get over my PE cycles(not gonna happen in 10 years) or if I damage it due to high temps or anything else for that matter.



hmm..looks interesting :]


----------



## geek_rocker (Aug 15, 2014)

prometheus said:


> follow this:
> Disk Partitioning Stock Y510P Setup - Easy Way - Lenovo Community
> 
> guess who wrote it
> ...



Damn I already tried the button. So it won't work for me now?


----------



## prometheus (Aug 15, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> Damn I already tried the button. So it won't work for me now?



you should've followed the instructions but I guess you followed the topic a bit late..erm? 

yours can work..but it's a bit tricky+hard(involves changing partition table values etc etc); _oogle _it up "restoring OKR LAPTOP_MODEL_HERE"

*UPDATE:* and I can't say exactly(but most likely..) if you've already used the OKR from a shutdown state the OKR app. saves the partition uid so if that sequence changes somehow(while using disk mangement and/or any 3rd party disk utility) then it's all fkd ah...well give it a shot try running up the OKR app. from within* windows* and do a backup then after doing the partitions(if you need to do more...well in any case OKR is already done with) then try accessing the OKR from a shutdown state...and if then you're able to see the OKR app. firing up then it's all good


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lenovo Y50 is out now !!

Ideapad Y50 (Black) | Lenovo India | The DO Store

Sorry if you people already know about it


----------



## geek_rocker (Aug 17, 2014)

prometheus said:


> you should've followed the instructions but I guess you followed the topic a bit late..erm?
> 
> yours can work..but it's a bit tricky+hard(involves changing partition table values etc etc); _oogle _it up "restoring OKR LAPTOP_MODEL_HERE"
> 
> *UPDATE:* and I can't say exactly(but most likely..) if you've already used the OKR from a shutdown state the OKR app. saves the partition uid so if that sequence changes somehow(while using disk mangement and/or any 3rd party disk utility) then it's all fkd ah...well give it a shot try running up the OKR app. from within* windows* and do a backup then after doing the partitions(if you need to do more...well in any case OKR is already done with) then try accessing the OKR from a shutdown state...and if then you're able to see the OKR app. firing up then it's all good



Ah, wish I had read it before. Stupid Lenovo and their third-rate recovery program and the lack of documentation.  This is why I hate Microsoft's decision on not letting the Windows 8 isos be available. We should not be bound to manufacturer's solutions. Oh well, just have to take external backups seriously then.

Edit: I did not do recovery though. I just fired up OKR with the recovery button from the off state. Curosity killed the cat. :/ I haven't partitioned the drives yet. Maybe I'll just wing it and depend on my external HDD for data backups.


----------



## dr.manoj (Sep 1, 2014)

The bluetooth on my Lenovo Y510p laptop running windows 8.1 does not work. It is unable to detect any device. This happened quite all of a sudden. It was fine a few weeks ago but not working anymore. I tried updating my drivers, but all that accomplished was that bluetooth option vanished completely from PC settings. Did a system restore and then tried removing the drivers and reinstalling drivers from the lenovo site. Still no improvement.

Currently the system status is that bluetooth is not an option that is available under PC settings. Device manager shows "Bluetooth USB" with a'BlueSoleil Generic Bluetooth Driver" installed. I have tried everything that I could find online. Reinstalling drivers, uninstalling bluetooth devices, manually starting "bluetooth support service" through services.msc etc. Nothing seems to work though.

Any thoughts on how to resolve the issue would be greatly appreciated


----------



## H_Dogg (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, try the drivers from the Y50 page, maybe they will work.
If that doesn't work, try a clean install or try a new wifi card. 

I have a Broadcom BCM94352HMB card with me.
It is Wi-Fi AC Dual Band and bluetooth 4.0

It works with the Y510p whitelist, I recently upgraded to the Y50 and the card doesn't fit (mini pcie vs ngff) if anyone is interested please PM me for the price.
You can also read up on the card here.

*forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-Y-U-V-Z-and-P-series/802-11ac-Can-the-Wifi-card-be-swapped-out-Y510/td-p/1342505/page/9


----------



## seamon (Sep 10, 2014)

Lenovo NVIDIA GeForce GT755M5 Graphics Card for IdeaPad Y510P Dual SLI Ultrabay | eBay
Lenovo IdeaPad Y15" Removable Grapgics NVIDIA GeForce GT755M5 New Opened Box | eBay

SLI cards up for grabs if anyone wants one.


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyway to play games using the dedicated  graphics card  while on battery ?


----------



## seamon (Sep 17, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Anyway to play games using the dedicated  graphics card  while on battery ?



Try reducing settings.


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> Try reducing settings.


Will the graphics card even be used to play when i start a game ?

I can reduce the settings after the game has started.. but how to make the nvidia GPU to run the game and how to check whether the graphic card is being used or if the integrated GPU is being used ?(other than by checking the temps)


----------



## seamon (Sep 17, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Will the graphics card even be used to play when i start a game ?
> 
> I can reduce the settings after the game has started.. but how to make the nvidia GPU to run the game and how to check whether the graphic card is being used or if the integrated GPU is being used ?(other than by checking the temps)



Use MSI Afterburner to check GPU usage.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> Lenovo NVIDIA GeForce GT755M5 Graphics Card for IdeaPad Y510P Dual SLI Ultrabay | eBay
> Lenovo IdeaPad Y15" Removable Grapgics NVIDIA GeForce GT755M5 New Opened Box | eBay
> 
> SLI cards up for grabs if anyone wants one.


ordered one earlier from US


----------



## seamon (Sep 17, 2014)

$hadow said:


> ordered one earlier from US



ETA? 
Let's have benching competition afterwards.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> ordered one earlier from US



using my links?

- - - Updated - - -

A cheap one available:

Lenovo IdeaPad Y15" Removable Grapgics NVIDIA GeForce GT750M5 Used | eBay


----------



## $hadow (Sep 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> ETA?
> Let's have benching competition afterwards.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I got it for $175 and that too with Lenovo International warranty which will be included in by laptop warranty.
And since I have 2 years more as of now laptop warranty I will be getting two years warranty on it


----------



## seamon (Sep 17, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I got it for $175 and that too with Lenovo International warranty which will be included in by laptop warranty.
> And since I have 2 years more as of now laptop warranty I will be getting two years warranty on it



seriously....you gonna stick with for so long? I am trashing this next year for a Razer Blade probably.
You should have ordered a better Thermal paste with it too. I recommend IC Diamond.
Y510p Ultrabay card gets notoriously hot.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> seriously....you gonna stick with for so long? I am trashing this next year for a Razer Blade probably.
> You should have ordered a better Thermal paste with it too. I recommend IC Diamond.
> Y510p Ultrabay card gets notoriously hot.



Thanks for the input man. There is a lot going to be happen in 2 years and since i got 3 years warranty on first place I don't think that I willl be getting another gaming laptop for that time. But will be getting a mac book air for normal stiff. Plus in the market for a console + Tab+ mobile phew a long gadget year awaits me


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 16, 2014)

hello again
Since i replaced my dvd drive on my y510p with an ssd , iam thinking abt  wat can be done with the 24gb cache ssd ..
Can i just format that and use it to store some data or should it be left undisturbed ?


----------



## seamon (Oct 17, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> hello again
> Since i replaced my dvd drive on my y510p with an ssd , iam thinking abt  wat can be done with the 24gb cache ssd ..
> Can i just format that and use it to store some data or should it be left undisturbed ?



You had a 24 GB SSD cache? 
Should have said it before replacing DVD drive. You can replace with a M.2 SSD now if you want. It's pretty much useless now. You can use it as a PD by buying an external M.2 enclosure.


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> You had a 24 GB SSD cache?
> Should have said it before replacing DVD drive. You can replace with a M.2 SSD now if you want. It's pretty much useless now. You can use it as a PD by buying an external M.2 enclosure.




i bought the ssd in haste.. 
anyway the reason i was asking about using the m.2 ssd for a different purpose was that i thought using the ssd cache for an ssd could actually slow down the process compared to the speeds i would be getting i was to use the main ssd alone ... am i correct ?


----------



## seamon (Oct 20, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> i bought the ssd in haste..
> anyway the reason i was asking about using the m.2 ssd for a different purpose was that i thought using the ssd cache for an ssd could actually slow down the process compared to the speeds i would be getting i was to use the main ssd alone ... am i correct ?



Nah...no slowdowns. It lies dormant though.


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nah...no slowdowns. It lies dormant though.



ok . then i shall leave it as it is..


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Oct 21, 2014)

Does anybody know where I can find a y510p core i5 variant in Maharashtra ?? I want to buy it from retailer and it is oos everywhere pls help. Or is anyone willing to sell theirs?
Contact 7385698987


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2014)

when i ordered this laptop from flipkart(seller JHR online), i found wrong warranty dates on lenovo website after entering serial number. contacted lenovo regarding this and they updated it. 


> Sir
> 
> The warranty start date shown on your website is 2014-03-28, although I placed an order for my Lenovo Y510p Core i5 version on flipkart.com on July 6th 2014 and it reached me on July 11th 2014. The invoice is dated as July 7th 2014.
> The serial number is ...................
> ...





> Dear Customer,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thor (Oct 22, 2014)

So did that resolve your query ? =D


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2014)

Thor said:


> So did that resolve your query ? =D





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> contacted lenovo regarding this and they updated it.


----------



## udit247 (Oct 28, 2014)

Guys, good news for all the owners of Y410P and Y510P. Our laptop supports one broadcom Wifi 802.11ac adapter with speed of 867MBPS
If you want to upgrade your stock WiFi adapter to the above mentioned adapter than consider getting Broadcom BCM94352HMB. You can get that card from here.
After getting the card use official broadcom driver from Lenovo Y50 or ASUS AC68 driver if you want to get 450MBPS speed on 802.11n network but it will work only with WiFi routers that have Turbo QAM support.


----------



## Thor (Oct 29, 2014)

udit247 said:


> Guys, good news for all the owners of Y410P and Y510P. Our laptop supports one broadcom Wifi 802.11ac adapter with speed of 867MBPS
> If you want to upgrade your stock WiFi adapter to the above mentioned adapter than consider getting Broadcom BCM94352HMB. You can get that card from here.
> After getting the card use official broadcom driver from Lenovo Y50 or ASUS AC68 driver if you want to get 450MBPS speed on 802.11n network but it will work only with WiFi routers that have Turbo QAM support.



Good news that. But here in India do we have that speed anywhere?


----------



## udit247 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thor said:


> Good news that. But here in India do we have that speed anywhere?



If Internet speed is considered than India is considered among the worst in the world but high speed home WiFi network can be used to speed up the streaming or sharing content between various devices rather than internet only.


----------



## Thor (Oct 29, 2014)

That's a valid point . Thanks


----------



## geek_rocker (Dec 11, 2014)

Does anyone else have an issue with the y510p making a wierd whizzing sound? It is annoying the hell out of me and it only stops when I put it the laptop in power saving mode. I don't wanna open my laptop.


----------



## vito scalleta (Dec 11, 2014)

whizzing sound ??? from the fans ??
or like coil whine ?


----------



## udit247 (Jan 7, 2015)

geek_rocker said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with the y510p making a wierd whizzing sound? It is annoying the hell out of me and it only stops when I put it the laptop in power saving mode. I don't wanna open my laptop.



That sound must be from some object touching CPU fan like wire or most probably excessive dust.

- - - Updated - - -

Finally I got SSD for my Lenovo Y510P!
Its been a little more than a year since I bought fabulous Lenovo Y510P, so I have decided that it should get nice/major upgrades this new year.

Brought few upgrades for it as follows:

1). Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SSD.
2). HDD Caddy (To replace Optical Drive with HDD).
3). Broadcom 802.11ac 867MBPS WiFi adapter (Ordered from Aliexpress back in October 2014 and received it very recently, Chinese and Indian customs sucks big time!)

I have searched for M.2 2242 SSD but its now not available anywhere so decided to go with currently world's fastest SATA 3 SSD. After installation I had done fresh installation of Windows 8.1 Single Language with Update 3 and latest drivers with software's and noticed huge huge... difference in performance. I believe once the person upgrades to SSD, he/she can't go back to HDD as OS drive.

Few clicks...
*i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g451/iHack3R/DSC_0002_zps5ace87e1.jpg
*i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g451/iHack3R/DSC_0001_zpsb5d17a2f.jpg
*i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g451/iHack3R/DSC_0049_zpsc627f1ea.jpg
*i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g451/iHack3R/DSC_0041_zps5d548571.jpg


----------



## seamon (Jan 7, 2015)

nice pendrive^


----------



## $hadow (Jan 7, 2015)

Thread activated after a long time.


----------



## udit247 (Jan 7, 2015)

seamon said:


> nice pendrive^



Thanks, you have sharp eyes!

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Thread activated after a long time.



Thought of making some halchal here after a long time!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 7, 2015)

udit247 said:


> Thanks, you have sharp eyes!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



HAHA BTW how much do you shell out for this sammy one?


----------



## seamon (Jan 7, 2015)

udit247 said:


> Thanks, you have sharp eyes!



Side-effects of watching Sherlock too much.


----------



## udit247 (Jan 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> HAHA BTW how much do you shell out for this sammy one?



I got it from PrimeABGB at 12K, here's the link. Its also available at OnlySSD

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Side-effects of watching Sherlock too much.



HAHA


----------



## $hadow (Jan 8, 2015)

udit247 said:


> I got it from PrimeABGB at 12K, here's the link. Its also available at OnlySSD
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



12k that is a lot. Looks like I got to wait a bit more.


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> 12k that is a lot. Looks like I got to wait a bit more.



get a M.2 SATA(not PCIe) SSD instead.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 9, 2015)

seamon said:


> get a M.2 SATA(not PCIe) SSD instead.



pls provide link for the same. Feeling too lazy to google it


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> pls provide link for the same. Feeling too lazy to google it



onlySSD lelelelelel


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 10, 2015)

Guys need to ask battery related questions.

Yesterday kept 20 Gigs for download.(Revit Architecture softwares,etc.)

So it's a semi downloading rig till my Pi B comes.

So shall I remove the battey?Or keep it.

Lenovo guy told me to keep it on optimised battery with LEM software or else Motherboard will fail.

Some friends were telling that your battery will die.

So I thought this is the best place to ask.

What should I do?
Download with battery or remove it?

BTW I feel that battery is pretty deteriorating.How do I improve it?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 10, 2015)

Do not plug in and download on battery. I download by keeping my laptop plug in and battery removed.


----------



## udit247 (Jan 10, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys need to ask battery related questions.
> 
> Yesterday kept 20 Gigs for download.(Revit Architecture softwares,etc.)
> 
> ...



Don't worry, Nothing will fail even if you keep battery connected to your laptop. I always download throughout night while battery is attached to my PC and mains connected. I have done fresh install of Windows 8.1 and didn't even installed LEM but installed OneKey Theater only and its been over a year since I purchased my PC till now I am getting around three hours of battery backup when watching movies with downloading in background on balanced power settings and since I upgraded my HDD to SSD, I am getting around 3.45 hours of backup doing the same thing with HDD connected through Optical Drive bay.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> get a M.2 SATA(not PCIe) SSD instead.



But the bad news is Y510P compatible M.2 SSD is not available anywhere either on OnlySSD or PrimeABGB. So right now the best option left is Samsung SATA 3 850 EVO or PRO SSD.


----------



## seamon (Jan 11, 2015)

udit247 said:


> But the bad news is Y510P compatible M.2 SSD is not available anywhere either on OnlySSD or PrimeABGB. So right now the best option left is Samsung SATA 3 850 EVO or PRO SSD.



Here you go Y510p compatible M.2 SSDs

Buy MyDigitalSSD M.2 2242 128GB NGFF SSD (MDM242-SC2-128)

Buy Plextor M6G 128GB mSATA SSD (PX-128M6G-2242)

- - - Updated - - -

Plextor M6G is listed as mSATA but it is clearly M.2 NGFF. OnlySSD guys made a mistake.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 11, 2015)

seamon said:


> Here you go Y510p compatible M.2 SSDs
> 
> Buy MyDigitalSSD M.2 2242 128GB NGFF SSD (MDM242-SC2-128)
> 
> ...



What is the min capacity you suggest to go for?


----------



## seamon (Jan 11, 2015)

$hadow said:


> What is the min capacity you suggest to go for?



128 gb

- - - Updated - - -

First check if you have a m.2 slot or not

- - - Updated - - -

And dist between screw and slot is 42mm


----------



## udit247 (Jan 11, 2015)

seamon said:


> Here you go Y510p compatible M.2 SSDs
> 
> Buy MyDigitalSSD M.2 2242 128GB NGFF SSD (MDM242-SC2-128)
> 
> ...



But MyDigitalSSD M.2 2242 128GB is out of stock everywhere and Plextor M6G 128GB NGFF is quite expensive for 128GB. Also performance of Plextor M6G is inferior to MyDigitalSSD Super Cache 2. Its still better to go with Samsung 850 PRO 256GB @ 12K!


----------



## seamon (Jan 12, 2015)

udit247 said:


> But MyDigitalSSD M.2 2242 128GB is out of stock everywhere and Plextor M6G 128GB NGFF is quite expensive for 128GB. Also performance of Plextor M6G is inferior to MyDigitalSSD Super Cache 2. Its still better to go with Samsung 850 PRO 256GB @ 12K!



Irrelevant point about performance. All new gen SATA 3 SSDs are fast. If your SSD gives you 30MBps more speed over another SSD, your games won't load significantly faster. You will not even notice the difference.

Plextor is one of the best companies to buy an SSD from. They have very high endurance ratings. Plextor>MyDigitalSSD. 

Samsung 850 is a very nice drive but you lose the most important thing, the 1 TB HDD. Okay you got it in the ODD but what about SLI? ( [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] has SLI) You can't have them both. You gotta remove the HDD to use SLI. People can't store many games in a SSD. HDDs are meant for mass storage not SSDs. 

Basically 128GB SSD+1TB HDD>>>>256GB SSD.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 12, 2015)

SSD are never meant for storing data which is in bulk like games or movies. And if you want to use ultra bay you got to select one thing from 3 viz dvd, GPU or SSD.


----------



## udit247 (Jan 13, 2015)

seamon said:


> Irrelevant point about performance. All new gen SATA 3 SSDs are fast. If your SSD gives you 30MBps more speed over another SSD, your games won't load significantly faster. You will not even notice the difference.
> 
> Plextor is one of the best companies to buy an SSD from. They have very high endurance ratings. Plextor>MyDigitalSSD.
> 
> ...



Thanks Seamon for enlighten me

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> SSD are never meant for storing data which is in bulk like games or movies. And if you want to use ultra bay you got to select one thing from 3 viz dvd, GPU or SSD.



You are absolutely right


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2015)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], [MENTION=241072]udit247[/MENTION] , I am contemplating going the ssd route too.
Have any guide handy which lets me know the pros and cons, things to look out for ? Kind up a dummy's guide to ssd upgrade ?

Queries I have ...
 Is there some extra steps I need to take before installing SSD ? How do I ensure windows 8 is installed seamlessly and it boots without problem ?
How can I use the 1 TB HDD inside the laptop ? I would have to remove the optical drive wouldn't i ? 
Can I use the optical drive as an External Optical drive after this ?

TIA!


----------



## seamon (Jan 14, 2015)

Thor said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], [MENTION=241072]udit247[/MENTION] , I am contemplating going the ssd route too.
> Have any guide handy which lets me know the pros and cons, things to look out for ? Kind up a dummy's guide to ssd upgrade ?
> 
> Queries I have ...
> ...



I think I should write a guide about laptop SSDs.

You can keep the 1 TB HDD by 2 ways:

1)Get Samsung 850 and ODD SATA bay. You insert SSD in primary HDD slot and HDD in ODD slot.
Cons: Basically lose Ultrabay functionality for SLI.

2)Get a M.2 NGFF 2242 SSD from primeabgb. I mentioned the links in my earlier post(preferably the Plextor one) and insert in M.2 slot. However, first open up your laptop and check whether or not you have the M.2 slot and the distance between slot and screw should be nearly 42mm. It should be this way. You won't be voiding your warranty.
Cons: Slighly less gb/rupee ratio.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah before buying the m.2 make sure you got the slot coz I read somewhere that they removed that slot in certain models.


----------



## udit247 (Jan 18, 2015)

seamon said:


> I think I should write a guide about laptop SSDs.
> 
> You can keep the 1 TB HDD by 2 ways:
> 
> ...



+1 for you!

- - - Updated - - -

I think most of the people who purchased their Y510p from India will be having M.2 slot. But its always better to check before purchase!
Here's the screenshot of M.2 slot in my Y510p...
*i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g451/iHack3R/DSC_0009_zps33b3169e.jpg


----------



## Thor (Jan 19, 2015)

seamon said:


> I think I should write a guide about laptop SSDs.
> 
> You can keep the 1 TB HDD by 2 ways:
> 
> ...



Please do  and we can get it to be a sticky here. Would be a lot of help to us !!

I haven't opened up a laptop myself, ever. So not sure about it. Desi style do it yourselves are always appreciated!!

What is this ngff ? google time ...
 [MENTION=241072]udit247[/MENTION], you are a brave heart. Looking at y510p innards gives me the heebie zeebies ...  ... thanks though!


----------



## udit247 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thor said:


> Please do  and we can get it to be a sticky here. Would be a lot of help to us !!
> 
> I haven't opened up a laptop myself, ever. So not sure about it. Desi style do it yourselves are always appreciated!!
> 
> ...



Hello Mr.  [MENTION=1159]Thor[/MENTION], I know you are one of the worlds most powerful person but you are not a geek!

Here are the simple steps that you can follow to install SSD into your PC:

1). Choose SATA 3 SSD or M.2 NGFF 2242 SSD (Choice is yours, please read previous comment by   [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION])
2). Backup your data to external USB hard drive
3). Download official 64 bit Windows 8.1 Single Language with Update using Windows Media Creation tool (Download from here) or download Windows 8.1 with all updates (Download from here)
4). Transfer the downloaded Windows to USB drive using ZOTAC WinUSB Maker (Make sure to enable UFI support, Download from here)
5). Download all the required latest 64 bit drivers from their official manufacturers or Lenovo website (Note: Official sites have latest drivers)
6). Now shut down you PC and open it up to install SSD (Guide to open your PC is here)
7). Assemble all the things back and power up your PC and go to BIOS settings
8). Under BIOS, enable legacy support and save the settings to restart your PC (Press NOVO button to access BIOS)
9). Shut down your PC once again and press NOVO button to get the option to boot from USB drive
10). Now follow the steps to install the windows (Remember to choose SSD for Windows and format and make partition on other drive for your data)
11). Once Windows is successfully installed go back to BIOS settings and enable UFI support back ON or load Windows 8 defaults and save the settings.
12). Manually install all the drivers using Device Manager.
13). Restart your PC and transfer your backup to HDD.
14). Enjoy your super fast PC!

NOTE:
1). During Windows 8.1 Single Language installation Windows will not ask for keys because it will get them from BIOS automatically and will get activated once connected to the internet.
2). OKR functionality will be lost in this process, if you want to get that than you need to have OKR 8.0 (Search on Google/Bing baba) and format your SSD using that tool.
3). Please enable Over Provisioning in your SSD to get maximum performance and life using the supplied official tool.


----------



## seamon (Jan 22, 2015)

^That or

1)Reduce the entire HDD to ~60-70 GB(as per SSD). Backup the rest into external USB drive.
2)Copy the entire HDD(now 60-70 GB) unto new SSD using AOMEI partition manager.
3)Boot from SSD and format HDD.

Much simpler and does not require a windows re-install.


----------



## udit247 (Jan 22, 2015)

seamon said:


> ^That or
> 
> 1)Reduce the entire HDD to ~60-70 GB(as per SSD). Backup the rest into external USB drive.
> 2)Copy the entire HDD(now 60-70 GB) unto new SSD using AOMEI partition manager.
> ...



Fresh install has its own different charm..


----------



## seamon (Jan 22, 2015)

udit247 said:


> Fresh install has its own different charm..



Nope. It's too much work. Besides, everything is as fast on a SSD. Also, you either lose or gotta re-install OEM software which are good.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

Fresh install is a pain and I do not suggest it until you completely mess it up big time.


----------



## Thor (Jan 22, 2015)

[MENTION=17793]Udit[/MENTION]47, [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION], [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] ! Life savers !! Thanks I will go through these in detail and tell you how far I am into the path of geekdom. Thanks appreciate the time you take to guide here.

Any chance of speaking to the mods and get it to be the first post of this thread ? Speed up your y510p, the ssd way - dummies guide!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

Nah now there is a guide for ssd related issues and for any other laptop related query we are here and happy to help.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok guys!
Require an SSD upgrade.

Remembered [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] was telling to get M.2 NGFF SSDs.
I am a noob and have shortlisted these-

Amazon.com: MyDigitalSSD 128GB (120GB) Super Boot Eco Drive 42mm SATA III 6G M.2 NGFF 2242 SSD Solid State Drive - MDM242-SBe-128: Computers & Accessories

Amazon.com: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E250B/AM): Computers & Accessories

Is it worth the price of importing?
Which SSD to go?


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Ok guys!
> Require an SSD upgrade.
> 
> Remembered [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] was telling to get M.2 NGFF SSDs.
> ...



Both of them should work. Do your research before going the M.2 2242 path. Check if you have the slot or not and whether the connector is soldered to the mobo. You have to open up the laptop for this.
If you don't plan on going SLI, then Samsung 850 Evo is recommended, otherwise M.2 2242 is the way to go.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Both of them should work. Do your research before going the M.2 2242 path. Check if you have the slot or not and whether the connector is soldered to the mobo. You have to open up the laptop for this.
> If you don't plan on going SLI, then Samsung 850 Evo is recommended, otherwise M.2 2242 is the way to go.



I cannot remove dvd as of now.
Is M.2 a separate empty slot?
I also don't plan to remove HDD.


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I cannot remove dvd as of now.
> Is M.2 a separate empty slot?
> I also don't plan to remove HDD.



yes M.2 is a separate empty slot.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> yes M.2 is a separate empty slot.



What do you think of $50 import + say $20 import?

Still cheaper than plextor primeagbg reselling 64GB ?

Prime reselling @ 7k for My digital.


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> What do you think of $50 import + say $20 import?
> 
> Still cheaper than plextor primeagbg reselling 64GB ?
> 
> Prime reselling @ 7k for My digital.



Plextor is a better brand than MyDigital. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Plextor is a better brand than MyDigital. Just my 2 cents.



3k difference in price dear.
I would get external in that hahaha.

Anyways I will check for the slot first and then revert back.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 11, 2015)

hey guys do you suggest i should go for this...

Amazon.com: MyDigitalSSD 256GB Super Boot Drive 42mm SATA III (6G) M.2 2242 NGFF SSD - MDM242-SB-256: Computers & Accessories

along with shipping it will cost me around 10500 INR

and 128 gb (MyDigitalSSD 128GB (120GB) Super Boot Eco Drive 42mm SATA III 6G M.2 NGFF 2242 SSD Solid State Drive - MDM242-SBe-128) will cost around 5172 INR

also attaching the pic of  my laptop


Spoiler



*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15201&stc=1&d=1423647237



also i was interested to get SLI as well but heard there are lot of compatibility problem as well as overheating, more so it is not available anywhere....

suggestions plz....

thnx


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 26, 2015)

SSD slot is present.
Imgur
Imgur

What to opt for next.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 28, 2015)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=129348]shadow[/MENTION] ,  [MENTION=276331]goldsmit409[/MENTION]

Please help.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Mar 28, 2015)

[MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] just above your post you can find the links to amazon site, they should fit perfectly


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 28, 2015)

goldsmit409 said:


> [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] just above your post you can find the links to amazon site, they should fit perfectly



Did you buy it?
What's your experience with MyDigitalSSD?


----------



## goldsmit409 (Mar 28, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Did you buy it?
> What's your experience with MyDigitalSSD?



did not get it yet, will get from US my friend will get it for me but its a while when she comes....so just waiting


----------



## goldsmit409 (Mar 29, 2015)

Did anyone get latest BIOS for y510p v3.08 released on 27/03/2015? 

Laptops and netbooks :: IdeaPad Y Series laptops :: IdeaPad Y510p Notebook - Lenovo Support (US)
I am surprised there is an update for it


----------



## vito scalleta (Mar 30, 2015)

goldsmit409 said:


> Did anyone get latest BIOS for y510p v3.08 released on 27/03/2015?
> 
> Laptops and netbooks :: IdeaPad Y Series laptops :: IdeaPad Y510p Notebook - Lenovo Support (US)
> I am surprised there is an update for it



Thanks for the info man. and I am surprised as well

Found this on their readme.txt. Anyone knows what this actaually means... ?



> Latest Version BIOS fixed all merged issues from previous


----------



## intruder16 (Mar 31, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> Thanks for the info man. and I am surprised as well
> 
> Found this on their readme.txt. Anyone knows what this actaually means... ?



You seem to miss the most important bit :


```
Summary of changes
==================
General Information:

74CN47WW 
1. Implement code for uEFI security vulnerabilities.
```


----------



## udit247 (Mar 31, 2015)

intruder16 said:


> You seem to miss the most important bit :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2015)

I finally gathered the courage to sit down and open up my y510p. Happy to see this has the M.2 slot.

The Lenovo Y510p beastly laptop has a M2 SSD Slot - Imgur

However , seeing that I rarely use the Optical Drive ( I haven't used it in last 3 months!! ) I am thinking I will go get the sata 3 version of ssd 

Dont want to splurge extra for the M2 one.

Can i go for the 120gb samsung evo 850 ? 


More query :

Do I need a sata 3 to usb converter/cable to copy / mirror my hdd partition onto this ssd ?

Regards
Thor


----------



## $hadow (Apr 7, 2015)

Thor said:


> I finally gathered the courage to sit down and open up my y510p. Happy to see this has the M.2 slot.
> 
> The Lenovo Y510p beastly laptop has a M2 SSD Slot - Imgur
> 
> ...



Better get a sli card for ultrabay and use m2 ssd slot for storage.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Apr 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Better get a sli card for ultrabay and use m2 ssd slot for storage.


Are SLI cards anywhere available??
Could not find it


----------



## abhigeek (Apr 7, 2015)

My lappe is way too slow after upgrading to 8.1.
Its takes too much time to boot first.
Then to login screen.
Even after entering my pin, Its hangs to atleast 2 sec and then start up to display desktop.

I already cleaned up my startup(only basic drivers). But still its damn slow.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Apr 7, 2015)

Same here bro m keeping all my hopes with m2 ssd let's see how good it will be


----------



## $hadow (Apr 8, 2015)

goldsmit409 said:


> Are SLI cards anywhere available??
> Could not find it



They were a few months back. Now your best bet is to search ebay.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Apr 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> They were a few months back. Now your best bet is to search ebay.



Nope checked there as well nothing

i contacted lenovo Services-Executive Director also he said he has informed local team they will get in touch with me that was last week nothing after that, maybe few more people bug him so he can do something

his ID services_ed@lenovo.com

Edit:

btw whats the optimum temp while gaming single gpu

i was playing watchdogs with the recomended settings from geforce experinance medium @ 1600*900 i guess fps was around 40-50 and temp were almost 90 this is with notepal x2 cooler and ambient temp would be around 30-32 i guess not sure.
is it ok should i consider opening and repasting the cpu and gpu is it worth it?
and finally do laptop cooler fan get slower with time, i feel my notepal x2 is not as fast as it used to be i opened it up and cleaned it but nothing changed and the dial to set rpm seems to do nothing now....any help??


----------



## Thor (Apr 8, 2015)

[MENTION=294461]abhigeek[/MENTION] try installing the software "Soluto" . It will scan your boot sequence when your machine boots nxt time and trace which apps took how much time.  Give it a try. It helped me.


----------



## abhigeek (Apr 9, 2015)

[MENTION=1159]Thor[/MENTION] 
Ok, I gonna try Soluto

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=1159]Thor[/MENTION] thanks,
My boot up time is improved as I delayed some program's startup time.
Now, do I need to keep Soluto?
Can I remove it?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

goldsmit409 said:


> Nope checked there as well nothing
> 
> i contacted lenovo Services-Executive Director also he said he has informed local team they will get in touch with me that was last week nothing after that, maybe few more people bug him so he can do something
> 
> ...



90 is fine when it comes to intensive usage. If you are more curious about keeping it under check better replace the thermal plate.


----------



## Thor (Apr 9, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=1159]Thor[/MENTION]
> Ok, I gonna try Soluto
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Fantastic. I am happy to see it worked for you.
Well I keep Soluto running in the background, it sends me weekly report on which apps had crashed , which one's are a trouble maker and if new app installation added to the boot time.
It is a kind of heartbeat monitor for your machine.

But you can definitely remove it without problem , and install it back when you feel your machine is slowing down and have a check-up again.
#yourchoice


----------



## goldsmit409 (Apr 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> 90 is fine when it comes to intensive usage. If you are more curious about keeping it under check better replace the thermal plate.



Thermal plate? Cooling pad?
Well 90 is fine but when I play farcry 4 it then lingers around 95 something that makes me worried...
How much does ambient temperature affect here mine is above then normal I guess around 30ish


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

goldsmit409 said:


> Thermal plate? Cooling pad?
> Well 90 is fine but when I play farcry 4 it then lingers around 95 something that makes me worried...
> How much does ambient temperature affect here mine is above then normal I guess around 30ish



I had a few instances where the temp reaches the 90 degree mark often. And SLI config sometimes makes the device go out of control. So I changed the thermal plate and now I am able to click 75 to 80 max at hyper intensive usage.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Apr 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I had a few instances where the temp reaches the 90 degree mark often. And SLI config sometimes makes the device go out of control. So I changed the thermal plate and now I am able to click 75 to 80 max at hyper intensive usage.



Sorry i did not make myself clear i mean to ask what is thermal plate???
are you talking about  cooling pad
or that copper color thing inside the laptop near the fan


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

goldsmit409 said:


> Sorry i did not make myself clear i mean to ask what is thermal plate???
> are you talking about  cooling pad
> or that copper color thing inside the laptop near the fan



Check out this guide Replacing the thermal paste on CPU and graphic card core to Arctic Silver 5 (or any different paste) | NotebookReview


----------



## goldsmit409 (Apr 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Check out this guide Replacing the thermal paste on CPU and graphic card core to Arctic Silver 5 (or any different paste) | NotebookReview



ok got it thanks, but i think since i am in warranty i will ask the lenovo guys to do it for me dont wanna void its warranty


----------



## $hadow (Apr 10, 2015)

goldsmit409 said:


> ok got it thanks, but i think since i am in warranty i will ask the lenovo guys to do it for me dont wanna void its warranty



Who cares about warranty if you knew what you are doing and on a side note just check out some videos if you think to DIY.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Apr 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Who cares about warranty if you knew what you are doing and on a side note just check out some videos if you think to DIY.



normally i dont in my earlier laptop i reflowed the gpu and it worked fine, but for this i got a extended warranty and if something goes south dont wanna take chances right now


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 11, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I had a few instances where the temp reaches the 90 degree mark often. And SLI config sometimes makes the device go out of control. So I changed the thermal plate and now I am able to click 75 to 80 max at hyper intensive usage.



What brand of thermal paste did u use ???

Did u replace the thermal paste on the GPU too ???


----------



## $hadow (Apr 11, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> What brand of thermal paste did u use ???
> 
> Did u replace the thermal paste on the GPU too ???



Used ebay for that. And yes it was a DIY

- - - Updated - - -



goldsmit409 said:


> normally i dont in my earlier laptop i reflowed the gpu and it worked fine, but for this i got a extended warranty and if something goes south dont wanna take chances right now



Well this is good if you want to take precaution.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Apr 11, 2015)

so i really want a ultrabay now, trying to find it everywhere but found none, 

so i am trying to tweet the brains of lenovo and their CEO though he wont reply but still
i tried local service center they said they will check and tell me on monday if parts are present

if someone finds any plz let me know


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 11, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Used ebay for that. And yes it was a DIY



Srry . but i was asking about which brand of thermal paste ???
Arctic silver ? Noctua ? or something else ..?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 12, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> Srry . but i was asking about which brand of thermal paste ???
> Arctic silver ? Noctua ? or something else ..?



Yeah it was Arctic silver 
Amazon.in: Buy Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5G Online at Low Prices in India | Arctic Silver Reviews & Ratings


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Its been 8 months so far..My y510p has performed almost flawlessly...
Some points of concern : 

1. It gets hot during gaming..around 80C during gaming..

2. The Internal HDD is a bit slow while reading/Loading ( maybe because of the 5400rpm drive)

Other than that, its been awesome...


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Its been 8 months so far..My y510p has performed almost flawlessly...
> Some points of concern :
> 
> 1. It gets hot during gaming..around 80C during gaming..
> ...



80 is not hot for gaming even 90 is not considered hot when gaming and for slow hdd use m.2 and see the difference in speed.


----------



## Thor (Apr 14, 2015)

Guys , SOS ...
I think something's f**ked up.

1. I bought the Samsung Evo 850 250GB SSD
2. I used the AOMEI Pro edition Partition Manager to copy my Primary Partition ( 103 GB ) to the SSD using the option "Migrate HDD to SSD" in the AOMEI tool.
3. Once the migration was done, I replaced the HDD with the SSD .
4. I tried booting now and got the following error :'(   [ I have copied this image from a different site when searching for the error hex code ]

Have any of you faced this problem ?
*neosmart.net/wiki/0xc000000e/ talks about a solution. This requires me to create a bootable dvd, now i dont have the optical drive plugged in  so I am reluctant to go that route.
Maybe I have to check I can do a USB bootable recovery drive and try it out.



*i.imgur.com/5emnu9n.png


----------



## Thor (May 4, 2015)

udit247 said:


> That sound must be from some object touching CPU fan like wire or most probably excessive dust.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Hi Udit ...
I have also bought the evo 850 250 gb ssd and have it all set up. I also bought the storite hdd caddy ( which is the same make and model as the one you purchased i believe).
However when I plugin the caddy with the hdd , it doesn't show up as a disk ? Do i need to change anything in the bios ?


----------



## ashs1 (May 10, 2015)

Guys.. My y510p has gone in a boot loop.. Whenever I start the laptop, the lenovo screen comes up,  then it is followed by a black screen & then it says "preparing automatic repair".. & then again it boots up.. 
I can't log onto safe mode nor i am able to use the one touch recovery. 

A preliminary Google search says that the HDD might have gone bad and lenovo will replace it.. 
Now, the main worrying factor is will i be able to backup my data (around 600gb) or is the data lost forever?? Lots of important stuff on it 


P.S: Talk about bad luck.. All problems usually occurs on a weekend when service centres are closed


----------



## $hadow (May 11, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Guys.. My y510p has gone in a boot loop.. Whenever I start the laptop, the lenovo screen comes up,  then it is followed by a black screen & then it says "preparing automatic repair".. & then again it boots up..
> I can't log onto safe mode nor i am able to use the one touch recovery.
> 
> A preliminary Google search says that the HDD might have gone bad and lenovo will replace it..
> ...



HDD is most probably kaput. When CC guys replace HDD they don't care for the data and chances are you are at a loss. Did you encounter any issue during earlier days because low responsive, slow down is imminent in these scenarios.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 11, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Guys.. My y510p has gone in a boot loop.. Whenever I start the laptop, the lenovo screen comes up,  then it is followed by a black screen & then it says "preparing automatic repair".. & then again it boots up..
> I can't log onto safe mode nor i am able to use the one touch recovery.
> 
> A preliminary Google search says that the HDD might have gone bad and lenovo will replace it..
> ...



you can try booting from a ubuntu live cd


----------



## ashs1 (May 11, 2015)

$hadow said:


> HDD is most probably kaput. When CC guys replace HDD they don't care for the data and chances are you are at a loss. Did you encounter any issue during earlier days because low responsive, slow down is imminent in these scenarios.


I went to the service centre today and submitted the laptop .. They haven't yet pin pointed the reason for the problem.. I'll call them tomorrow and check.. 
I inquired them whether they would assist in backing up the data, but they refused.. When I pleaded a bit more( my final semester project was in there+ numerous movies and TV series that I have painfully downloaded over a 512kbps bsnl broadband ).. They said that in case the HDD is kaput,the max they can do is that they'll give me the HDD for taking backup. Cc said that if i am going to a backup/recovery shop,  I must be careful as they charge a huge amount.. Anyone knows how much they usually charge?? (approx). 
My question is : if the data backup and recovery shop is charging a lot, how do I copy files from an internal HDD to external HDD at home ?  Any specific cable? 


vito scalleta said:


> you can try booting from a ubuntu live cd


 that's a great idea, but I've already submitted the laptop.. But I'll keep this in mind for future references.. Thanks bro.


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2015)

Clone the hdd if possible. Besides there are many recovery software available. Do not take the hdd to a shop time for a DIY. 
Read these articles
1. Hard Drive Recovery Tips - How to Recover Data from a Dead Hard Drive
2. How Can I Recover Data from a Dead or Erased Hard Drive?


----------



## ashs1 (May 14, 2015)

Finally got the laptop today..fortunately, there was no data loss.. Service centre said it was a problem with the bios..


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 14, 2015)

Guys Samsung 850 Evo is compatible with Y510p na?

Getting it soon from US by friend or more preferably Onlyssd.

I will remove HDD and place it in a HDD enclosure more preferably this-
Transcend 2.5" Portable HDD Enclosure Casing 25S3 - USB 3.0 *www.amazon.in/dp/B00JTNZP0Y/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_qPfvvb1HH1S73

And put 850 evo in my system with the help of a Lenovo service.Do not wish to loose warranty.


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Finally got the laptop today..fortunately, there was no data loss.. Service centre said it was a problem with the bios..



What exactly was the problem?


----------



## abhigeek (May 16, 2015)

I want to reinstall my window losing installed programs on C partition. But without losing data other partitions. (D and E partitions)
Options I have:


Refresh my pc: Not useful
Reset my pc: I'm gonna lose everything
Lenovo OneKey Software : I will lose everything or it will only effect c partition.
Creating a recovery usb

Initially I had windows 8 installed on my laptop Y510p. I upgraded it to 8.1 later on.
Now recovery files for OneKey are of windows 8. So using this method I have downgrade.

Suggest me a best solution.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 16, 2015)

Guys shall I proceed eith 850 evo?


----------



## vito scalleta (May 16, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys shall I proceed eith 850 evo?



u can.. assuming u are getting the sata hdd


----------



## abhigeek (May 16, 2015)

BUMP. I need help.


----------



## udit247 (May 20, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> I want to reinstall my window losing installed programs on C partition. But without losing data other partitions. (D and E partitions)
> Options I have:
> 
> 
> ...



If you can boot into Windows than please take a backup of your important data to external drive to be on the safe side than try to reset your PC and if that didn't help than use Lenovo OneKey software. Or if you are an advanced user than format your PC's drive and reinstall windows 8.1 using the BIOS embedded Windows 8 key.

- - - Updated - - -



Thor said:


> Hi Udit ...
> I have also bought the evo 850 250 gb ssd and have it all set up. I also bought the storite hdd caddy ( which is the same make and model as the one you purchased i believe).
> However when I plugin the caddy with the hdd , it doesn't show up as a disk ? Do i need to change anything in the bios ?



Hi
Well if the caddy is Y510p compatible version than it shows up as drive in Explorer without doing any changes in settings. Most probably you have got defective caddy or HDD is not connected to the caddy properly.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 4, 2015)

Bought 250 GB Samsung 850 Evo.Now what?

Ok so bought Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB.

On my internal HDD I have no partitions.
Around 700 GB of content.

The questions are-
1. Should I buy a HDD USB 3.0 Enclosure or get a Caddy Bay.
I do sometimes use DVD.

2. I need to get some steam  games and some Autodesk Softwares along with office and Windows on SSD.Which software to use while mirroring to SSD?


If Caddy is best option which one to get and from where?

DVD is used once in a month so is it easy to remove Caddy and replace DVD?

Sorry noob with no experience.

Should I approach Lenovo to do this as I have 2 years warranty and it's not hampered?
Please help.


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 4, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Bought 250 GB Samsung 850 Evo.Now what?
> 
> Ok so bought Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB.
> 
> ...



if u are going to be playing games or video editing then u will need the hdd for the storage.
if it is just basic work then keep the dvd drive.
it is pretty easy to switch the dvd drive and hdd..
but if u have programs installed on the hdd then removing it may cause problems.

so essentially make sure u store all the programs on the ssd and you are good to go.

i used aomei tool to move the os partition to the ssd .. the included samsung one produced problems for me 

btw ur lap doesnt have an m.2 slot ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 4, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> if u are going to be playing games or video editing then u will need the hdd for the storage.
> if it is just basic work then keep the dvd drive.
> it is pretty easy to switch the dvd drive and hdd..
> but if u have programs installed on the hdd then removing it may cause problems.
> ...



Nope didn't buy M.2 2242.
This was better VFM.

I would like to move Autodesk Soft ,Photoshop,Office,Antivirus and 2 steam games CS GO and Dota2 all accounting some 120 GB approx.

But as I have not made partitions in HDD I have some 100 GB of movies in "Videos" folder of Windows,Some tutorials closing 80 GB in same Tutorial folder which is encompassed in C:/Users/XYZ/.......

I do not wish to move these in SSD along with Windows.
What should I do?


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 4, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Nope didn't buy M.2 2242.
> This was better VFM.
> 
> I would like to move Autodesk Soft ,Photoshop,Office,Antivirus and 2 steam games CS GO and Dota2 all accounting some 120 GB approx.
> ...


Not sure if u can selectively move things while creating a mirror of the OS. 
So just move those 180GB of videos to an external  HDD temporarily and copy them back afterwards.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi guys,

If any old members are still around, they might remember me from the 2008-09 era. Wow, it's been so long since I visited TDF forums.

I have a problem, a big one. 4 months ago, my Lenovo y510p's charger conked off. I have been looking for the 120W replacement charger for 4 months. I called Lenovo, visited service centers, it has been a torture. My Rs. 80,000 worth laptop lies gathering dust. I can neither use it, nor sell it, nor get the data off from it (it only has enough charge to last 15 mins, so I've kept it switched off all these months).

I have tried to contact Lenovo on social media for the last 2 months (you will find my post on the Lenovo India Facebook page every 2 weeks. Same story repeat, they keep saying we are going to contact you shortly with a solution and they disappear.

Little did I know I would have to endure so much to get a simple charger replacement for a 2014 top end spec laptop from a company as big as Lenovo. I finally ordered something from "BooyahChicago" on Amazon.in, only to get a generic branded adapter that isn't even pin-compatible with my y510p.

I am at my wits end. I don't know what to do. I'm desperate. Please, help me get a 120w replacement charger for my laptop.

Model: PA-1121-16
Lenovo P/N: 36200403
S/N: 11S36200403ZZ6003ACBA8

- - - Updated - - -

Nobody?


----------



## goldsmit409 (Aug 5, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If any old members are still around, they might remember me from the 2008-09 era. Wow, it's been so long since I visited TDF forums.
> 
> ...


Lenovo support is quite bad for older models, I was searching for ultrabay graphics card a while back, I contacted support mailed their support manager or someone important (get email id from support site). Nothing,  I even tweeted to Lenovo CEO Yuanqing Yang, Lenovo support replied it's not available anymore.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 5, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If any old members are still around, they might remember me from the 2008-09 era. Wow, it's been so long since I visited TDF forums.
> 
> ...



You can call and ask if they have the original product and then buy.


Lenovo 120W Original ALL IN ONE Desktop Adaptor | eBay

- - - Updated - - -

This is the same adapter which works fine with my Y500 1x750m, I am almost entirely certain that this will work with Y510p


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 5, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> You can call and ask if they have the original product and then buy.
> 
> 
> Lenovo 120W Original ALL IN ONE Desktop Adaptor | eBay
> ...



Thanks for the ebay link. Are you absolutely certain about the y500 and y510p charger pins being 100% compatible?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 5, 2015)

@comp@ddict
Here is a picture of my adapter's laptop end, the adapter on ebay is exactly the same as I use with my Y500.
I am almost certain that this is exactly like your's too.

They changed it from Y50 onwards.

Pic: Charger pin alongside a standard USB cable end for size comparison.
*i.imgur.com/UGOYLdk.jpg


Hope it helps.

- - - Updated - - -
 @comp@ddict
Goto:
*support.lenovo.com/us/en/partslookup
Enter your laptop's *serial number* and select "*As-Built Only*".

Check if your adapter's name is "*Delta ADP-120LH BA 19.5V6.15Aadapter-CCC*" and the power cord is "*Longwell LP-30B+SPT-2 18AWG+LS-181mcord*"
If it is, then the ebay link adapter should work just fine.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 7, 2015)

My adapter also went kaput. Under warranty, lenovo replaced it for free by home delivered courier, in 3 days time.
Ghaziabad region, very close to Noida Sector-62.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 9, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Check if your adapter's name is "*Delta ADP-120LH BA 19.5V6.15Aadapter-CCC*" and the power cord is "*Longwell LP-30B+SPT-2 18AWG+LS-181mcord*"
> If it is, then the ebay link adapter should work just fine.



Here's what I got:

Liteon PA-1121-16 19.5V6.15A adapter-CCC
LINETEK PE-361+ H05VV-F+ LS15 1m cord

I guess the charger on eBay is NOT COMPATIBLE, right?

- - - Updated - - -



Utkarsh2008 said:


> My adapter also went kaput. Under warranty, lenovo replaced it for free by home delivered courier, in 3 days time.
> Ghaziabad region, very close to Noida Sector-62.



Unfortunately, my warranty ran out in February this year. My laptop charger went kaput in April, and it's been 4 months since that I've been wandering around aimlessly looking for a charger.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 9, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> Here's what I got:
> 
> Liteon PA-1121-16 19.5V6.15A adapter-CCC
> LINETEK PE-361+ H05VV-F+ LS15 1m cord
> ...



The adapter on eBay will work fine.
This is the adapter compatibility list for y500, your adapter is also listed, so the eBay item will work fine.

*i.imgur.com/Ih2AfR6.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 10, 2015)

Got in touch with the regional head of Lenovo inquiring about the shitty state of customer support. Let's see what he says. Thanks a bunch for your help man. I'm yet to get my refund for the fake charger I got from Amazon.in. Will place an order for this once these proceedings are over.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Aug 13, 2015)

hi guys 

I just bought a Mydigital ssd m2, I initialized it as gpt and cloned c drive to ssd using Easeus Todo Backup.

Now how do I start booting from there?
Thanks


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 13, 2015)

goldsmit409 said:


> hi guys
> 
> I just bought a Mydigital ssd m2, I initialized it as gpt and cloned c drive to ssd using Easeus Todo Backup.
> 
> ...


Shutdown your laptop.. 
Press the button near your charging port. 
Now select bios from the list displayed .. 
Goto boot and change the boot order by moving the ssd to the top of the list .. 
Now select Exit saving changes .. Now the system will reboot and boot from ur SSd


----------



## goldsmit409 (Aug 13, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> Shutdown your laptop..
> Press the button near your charging port.
> Now select bios from the list displayed ..
> Goto boot and change the boot order by moving the ssd to the top of the list ..
> Now select Exit saving changes .. Now the system will reboot and boot from ur SSd



So can't I use uefi mode?
Because if I select uefi I just get windows boot manager as an option


Edit: I tried to boot from legacy as well, It says not boot device found

- - - Updated - - -

Can Somebody tell what are all these partition, which are safe to remove
*i.imgur.com/jkwgYKZ.png


----------



## mrjukehardbane (Aug 14, 2015)

Anyone upgraded their Y510p to Windows 10? Any issues with drivers compatibilty? I can't find official drivers for Windows 10 on Lenovo support page. My upgrade is downloading in background and I just don't want to mess up my PC. Please tell me if Y510 drivers are compatible with Y510p.

I also read somewhere on Levovo forums that Y510p is not on the official list released by Lenovo for devices to be upgraded to Windows 10. Is it true?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 14, 2015)

mrjukehardbane said:


> Anyone upgraded their Y510p to Windows 10? Any issues with drivers compatibilty? I can't find official drivers for Windows 10 on Lenovo support page. My upgrade is downloading in background and I just don't want to mess up my PC. Please tell me if Y510 drivers are compatible with Y510p.
> 
> I also read somewhere on Levovo forums that Y510p is not on the official list released by Lenovo for devices to be upgraded to Windows 10. Is it true?


I upgraded my y510p to windows 10..no issues so far..and don't worry about the drivers, windows 10 downloads them automatically.


----------



## mrjukehardbane (Aug 14, 2015)

You upgraded from Windows 8.1 or clean installed it using media creation tool?


----------



## mrjukehardbane (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey guys, today I tried to update my laptop to Windows 10 using a downloaded image of Windows 10 from official website using bootable pen drive. Instead of using upgrade option I formatted my C drive and chose custom install option. Now I can't activate windows 10. I thought keys for Windows are embedded in Bios and it will authenticate from there. I messed up I guess. Anyway I can activate Windows 10 or revert back to 8.1 without losing my data in other drives? I am sorry for noob question.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 16, 2015)

mrjukehardbane said:


> Hey guys, today I tried to update my laptop to Windows 10 using a downloaded image of Windows 10 from official website using bootable pen drive. Instead of using upgrade option I formatted my C drive and chose custom install option. Now I can't activate windows 10. I thought keys for Windows are embedded in Bios and it will authenticate from there. I messed up I guess. Anyway I can activate Windows 10 or revert back to 8.1 without losing my data in other drives? I am sorry for noob question.


I think the windows is automatically activated after some time..give it a day or two before taking any other step..
You can also try to get your windows key by using certain softwares like belarc advisor. It scans your laptop completely and saves a text file which includes various details about your computer including the windows key..you can use the key to activate your Windows.


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 16, 2015)

mrjukehardbane said:


> Hey guys, today I tried to update my laptop to Windows 10 using a downloaded image of Windows 10 from official website using bootable pen drive. Instead of using upgrade option I formatted my C drive and chose custom install option. Now I can't activate windows 10. I thought keys for Windows are embedded in Bios and it will authenticate from there. I messed up I guess. Anyway I can activate Windows 10 or revert back to 8.1 without losing my data in other drives? I am sorry for noob question.


U should have first upgraded to win 10 b4 doing a clean install of the OS.. After the upgrading only a key is generate for ur PC and used for activation .. After that u should have done a clean install. But u can revert back to win8.1 within 30 days of install I think.. Not sure if that option is available in clean install ..


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 17, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> You can call and ask if they have the original product and then buy.
> 
> 
> Lenovo 120W Original ALL IN ONE Desktop Adaptor | eBay
> ...



Seller cancelled the order. I'm back at square one


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 17, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> Seller cancelled the order. I'm back at square one


 ..wth?!??!?? Did the seller provide any reason for cancellation of order??


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 17, 2015)

Do you want to the contact details of Lenovo noida? They provided me with a new replacement adapter in 3 days under warranty. They may be of help in buying a new one.


----------



## mrjukehardbane (Aug 18, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> Seller cancelled the order. I'm back at square one



Hi, I think this one will work.

*www.thedostore.com/lenovo-accessories/pcacc/65w-ac-laptop-charger-65a-in.html


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 18, 2015)

At 65w, it won't be able to power the laptop under full load.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 18, 2015)

*UPDATE: *It seems that everyone in Lenovo is equally incompetent. My father is in touch with the regional head of Lenovo, who excused himself from the entire matter saying he only looks at the "corporate" side of things. He then forwarded the issue to someone1, who forwarded the issue to someone2. And of course, I'll never hear back from them.



Utkarsh2008 said:


> Do you want to the contact details of Lenovo noida? They provided me with a new replacement adapter in 3 days under warranty. They may be of help in buying a new one.



My warranty expired on Feb (2015). Charger went kaput in March. Timing, right? If anyone would be kind enough to purchase an adapter and ship it to me if it is available in their location, I would reimburse them for the charger and their time.



mrjukehardbane said:


> Hi, I think this one will work.
> 
> Lenovo 65W AC Laptop Charger 65A-IN - Buy Online



Hey,the do store also has a 120W AIO charger. That, and this one both are incompatible. Also, if I use a charger under 120W, I run the risk of damaging the laptop and the charger again.



ashs1 said:


> ..wth?!??!?? Did the seller provide any reason for cancellation of order??



Nope. Nothing. Just that he didn't ship for a week, eBay cancelled the order, I asked the seller a question, got no reply 

*UPDATE 2:* Now I am waiting to get 2 separate refunds, one from Amazon.in and one from eBay.in. I'm in touch with a local laptop dealer in Hyderabad, he says his associate in Delhi has the part. I'm asking for the part number to confirm if this is the one.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 18, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> *UPDATE: *It seems that everyone in Lenovo is equally incompetent. My father is in touch with the regional head of Lenovo, who excused himself from the entire matter saying he only looks at the "corporate" side of things. He then forwarded the issue to someone1, who forwarded the issue to someone2. And of course, I'll never hear back from them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you purchase from ebay.com or aliexpress?


----------



## mrjukehardbane (Aug 19, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> *UPDATE: *It seems that everyone in Lenovo is equally incompetent. My father is in touch with the regional head of Lenovo, who excused himself from the entire matter saying he only looks at the "corporate" side of things. He then forwarded the issue to someone1, who forwarded the issue to someone2. And of course, I'll never hear back from them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try from aliexpress

New Original Lenovo 20V 8.5A 170W 42T5284 Laptop Adapter Lenovo Y410P Y500 Y500N Y560 Y510P Notebook AC power Charger-in Laptop Adapter from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 19, 2015)

mrjukehardbane said:


> Try from aliexpress
> 
> New Original Lenovo 20V 8.5A 170W 42T5284 Laptop Adapter Lenovo Y410P Y500 Y500N Y560 Y510P Notebook AC power Charger-in Laptop Adapter from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group



Hey, I'm still waiting for refunds from Amazon and eBay orders. I guess I'm going to take a leap of faith and order it from one of these listings by day end. 

Here's my dilemma: the listings metion model no. PA-1121-04 and Lenovo y510p compatibility. However, my original charger model is PA-1121-16. And when I look for the 16 model on Aliexpress, the compatibility list has y580p but not y510p. I'm thoroughly confused 

Here are the listings..

*UPDATE: *

I found the exact matching part number here - Original OEM 19.5V 6.15A 120W AC Power Adapter Charger For Lenovo IdeaPad Y410p Y510p Notebook-in Laptop Adapter from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

It's PA-1121-16, and Ideapad Y510p is listed in the compatibliity section. What should I do guys? Go ahead with this?


----------



## mrjukehardbane (Aug 19, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> Hey, I'm still waiting for refunds from Amazon and eBay orders. I guess I'm going to take a leap of faith and order it from one of these listings by day end.
> 
> Here's my dilemma: the listings metion model no. PA-1121-04 and Lenovo y510p compatibility. However, my original charger model is PA-1121-16. And when I look for the 16 model on Aliexpress, the compatibility list has y580p but not y510p. I'm thoroughly confused
> 
> ...



If you're using extra SLI graphics then 170W would be better for you as 120W won't be able to power up both cards. Also there is no harm if you use 170W on a single card. I guess you should go ahead with 170W one.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 19, 2015)

mrjukehardbane said:


> If you're using extra SLI graphics then 170W would be better for you as 120W won't be able to power up both cards. Also there is no harm if you use 170W on a single card. I guess you should go ahead with 170W one.



I have the single card configuration. I want to stick to the part that looks familiar to what I have with me, just not taking any chances .

I'm going ahead and ordering this charger from AliExpress, fingers crossed.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> I have the single card configuration. I want to stick to the part that looks familiar to what I have with me, just not taking any chances .
> 
> I'm going ahead and ordering this charger from AliExpress, fingers crossed.



A new update to the story.

Tried firing up my laptop today to copy some data. No response, nothing. The laptop is cold, the power button doesn't respond, no LED indicators blink. I guess the laptop has died. 1.5 years old Lenovo Y510p, dead.

Probably the last Lenovo device I will ever touch, and will probably never let any of my friends or family buy one if I can help it.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 22, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> A new update to the story.
> 
> Tried firing up my laptop today to copy some data. No response, nothing. The laptop is cold, the power button doesn't respond, no LED indicators blink. I guess the laptop has died. 1.5 years old Lenovo Y510p, dead.
> 
> Probably the last Lenovo device I will ever touch, and will probably never let any of my friends or family buy one if I can help it.



Don't you have 3 yrs warranty?
1+2 (back2school)?

Service it man.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 23, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Don't you have 3 yrs warranty?
> 1+2 (back2school)?
> 
> Service it man.



Just 1 year warranty. Bought it from Flipkart.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 23, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> Just 1 year warranty. Bought it from Flipkart.



Ok then extend for 3-4k n service coz if it's motherboard failure there will be hefty charges


----------



## $hadow (Aug 23, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> Just 1 year warranty. Bought it from Flipkart.



Extend your warranty for the peace of mind.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 25, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Ok then extend for 3-4k n service coz if it's motherboard failure there will be hefty charges



I don't think it's possible to do that after the warranty has expired. Or is it?

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Extend your warranty for the peace of mind.



I'm considering that I've lost the Rs 75,000 I spent on my laptop already. Just hope I can recover the data.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 25, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> I don't think it's possible to do that after the warranty has expired. Or is it?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



It is possible


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

comp@ddict said:


> I don't think it's possible to do that after the warranty has expired. Or is it?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I think it is possible.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 27, 2015)

Your machine may be eligible for a post warranty upgrade. Call lenovo and ask by providing your serial number.

Data backup is easy, you just need to open the back cover and take the HDD out (takes less than 5min) put the HDD in some 2.5" usb hdd case and copy the data or put the HDD in a working laptop and boot that laptop using a live linux pen drive. Then copy all the data to another external HDD or wherever you feel like.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Its such a shame that the y510p will not be supported by lenovo for the windows 10 upgrade..
*support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/ht103535

And apparently, SLI support in windows 10 is a bit unstable..so, I guess win 8.1 would be the preferred choice for now..


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 15, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Its such a shame that the y510p will not be supported by lenovo for the windows 10 upgrade..
> *support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/ht103535
> 
> And apparently, SLI support in windows 10 is a bit unstable..so, I guess win 8.1 would be the preferred choice for now..



i have already updated it to win 10.. should i go back to win 8.1..??


----------



## mrjukehardbane (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey Guys, I just got the MyDigital 128 GB Super Eco Drive from Amazon.Com (Link Below)

Amazon.com: MyDigitalSSD 128GB (120GB) Super Boot Eco Drive 42mm SATA III 6G M.2 NGFF 2242 SSD Solid State Drive - MDM242-SBe-128: Computers & Accessories

I want to transfer my OS and some of the programs. What's the best way to transfer my OS (Windows 10 to be specific) from my C drive to my new SSD? Also I heard that if try to do the new install of windows then windows might not get activate because of the hardware change. Is it true?


----------



## vito scalleta (Dec 23, 2015)

mrjukehardbane said:


> Hey Guys, I just got the MyDigital 128 GB Super Eco Drive from Amazon.Com (Link Below)
> 
> Amazon.com: MyDigitalSSD 128GB (120GB) Super Boot Eco Drive 42mm SATA III 6G M.2 NGFF 2242 SSD Solid State Drive - MDM242-SBe-128: Computers & Accessories
> 
> I want to transfer my OS and some of the programs. What's the best way to transfer my OS (Windows 10 to be specific) from my C drive to my new SSD? Also I heard that if try to do the new install of windows then windows might not get activate because of the hardware change. Is it true?



u can use AOMEI partition assistant to migrate os from hdd to ssd with no data loss


----------



## amitbhatt89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello guys, since last month jbl speakers sound very crackle, happened with leftlone first and followed by right.
Any idea from wheew I can find original pair of jbl speakers for y510p?


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 11, 2018)

amitbhatt89 said:


> Hello guys, since last month jbl speakers sound very crackle, happened with leftlone first and followed by right.
> Any idea from wheew I can find original pair of jbl speakers for y510p?


I have same issue too. I dont think it will be worthwhile replacing the speakers of 4 year old laptop. I am coping up with external speakers and earphones.


----------

